# SINGAPORE | Public Transport



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Singapore's General Transportation News and Discussions Thread*

*Pay higher MRT fares so more can own cars?

By Christopher Tan*

WOULD you pay $5 to $10 for each pass of an electronic road pricing (ERP) gantry so that a neighbour who's earning a little less than you can afford to own a car? Put in a less altruistic way, would you accept those ERP charges so that car prices remain affordable to you when you next change your car?

Lower ownership costs = higher usage charges. Higher car population = higher usage charges. These are inescapable equations motorists in Singapore should be familiar with.

On an island where 12 per cent of available space is devoted to roads, and a car population that has grown by 32 per cent in the last decade, logic dictates that for the growth to speed up, something else has to give.

It's hard to say how much ERP charges will be in future, but a former minister of state for transport (it was then called communications) gave a hint four years ago. He revealed that if ERP were to be implemented islandwide - there are 43 locations now - the average daily charge might be $20. ERP rates currently hover between $0.50 and $2.50, largely unchanged since the scheme started in 1998. 

But are higher ERP rates or wider ERP coverage the only solutions to congestion? Unlikely. While there are a large number of Singaporeans who buy a car because of status, there are those who depend on the car on a daily basis for commuting. 

So an excellent public transport system can also become a powerful car demand management tool. Take Hong Kong for instance. Car ownership there is lower than Singapore's (despite lower prices), but it has twice the density of rail lines as Singapore. Of course it had a headstart in mass rapid transit.

Singapore is proud of its public transport system, having spent billions on it in recent years. Nevertheless, a feedback forum chaired by Professor K. Raguraman of the National University of Singapore recently found that Singaporeans wanted more money to be spent on buses and trains. Participants felt that the amount invested in public transport was not commensurate with the amount of revenue collected from road users. They also wanted more MRT lines to be built and built earlier.

A similar argument rages on and off in London. It's been a year since motorists entering central London have to pay a £5 (S$16) toll. The scheme has undoubtedly improved traffic flow. In the first six months alone, central London's traffic dropped 16 per cent, and average trip by car became 14 per cent quicker.

Although the ERP-style scheme worked well, there is some disenchantment over the public transport system - especially the subway. Londoners feel that the scheme would have been so much more effective if money had been spent on improving public transport before the toll was implemented. This way, those who do not wish to pay the toll could then have a better alternative.

In Singapore, where a relatively high percentage of trips are still made via private cars (going by average annual mileage of 18,000km to 20,000km per car), that's certainly something to think about. Especially if ERP charges are set to rise.

The catch here is that MRT lines, while they are the preferred and efficient mode of transit, are extremely costly. Building them without a sizeable commuter base would result in higher fares. Singapore, after all, has only about half the population of Hong Kong, for instance. 

In that case, a twisted version of the question that began this article could be posed. Would you pay higher MRT fares so that you - or your neighbour - can aspire or continue to own a car?


----------



## drwho (Sep 7, 2003)

I think it is better to tax the gas usage on cars and that the tax money should go to build MRTS and subvention the MRT-fare.

for instance.
gas price in Sweden is 9 Swedish krona / per L (litre) = 2.08 Singapore Dollar.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Silver cabs, golden touches

By Goh Chin Lian

Free on this ride:
- Air purifier
- Wet towels
- Choice of music

Premier, the new kid in the expanding taxi market, ups the ante by providing extras at no extra charge. It plans to have 200 taxis by the end of this year*

PREMIER Taxi, the third of Singapore's three new cab companies, will take to the roads on March 1, offering passengers such perks as wet towels to refresh themselves with and a choice of CDs to listen to during the ride.

The cabs, which will be metallic silver in colour, will also have air purifiers and ionisers in them. All these extras will come at no extra charge. 'Competing on price will be literally committing suicide,' said the company's general manager, Mr David Chen. 'We want to give our passengers as comfortable a ride as possible.'

The company plans to start with 50 taxis, which it has nicknamed 'Silvercabs', and is calling its 6363-6888 hotline 'Silverline'. Its booking fee will be $3, the same as Smart Automobile, another of the three newbies, and veteran CityCab. Tibs Taxis charges $2.80, and Comfort and Trans-Cab, $3.20. Premier's flagdown fare will be $2.40, like everyone else.

The company, owned by two siblings of the Chua family which founded car dealer Cycle & Carriage, plans to add 50 3-litre Toyota Crowns every two months to its fleet. Its target is to have at least 200 taxis by the end of this year.

Meanwhile, the other two new cab companies, Smart and Trans-Cab, are expanding their fleets, barely a month after they started and well before they are required to by transport regulations. As new entrants, they have up to four years to build up the size of their fleet to a minimum of 400 taxis, and need to have 100 by the end of their first year in business.

Smart, with 30 light-green cabs, plans to add another 50 by early next month and 50 more in the next few weeks. Trans-Cab, which has 50 red-and-white vehicles, plans to put 29 more on the road on Feb 25 and another 21 on March 9.

Both companies said that their takings have been good but the number of taxis they now have is too small to cope with the bookings they have been receiving. The extra vehicles will also increase the amount of money they make from renting out the cabs. Trans-Cab, the larger of the two, can meet only two in 10 calls every day on average.

The size of their fleets has limited the impact on the three incumbents, Comfort, CityCab and Tibs Taxis, which have a total of about 19,000 cabs. According to the three taxi operators' associations, the new entrants have not affected their members' takings so far, partly because business is apparently at its best in the first three months of the year. They expect things to become more competitive later in the year when the number of available fares falls and more new cabs start plying.

While the new entrants have not taken away many passengers, they have been drawing a number of experienced drivers from the three incumbents. About 90 of the 100 cabbies that Premier has so far recruited have at least two years' experience. 

To attract drivers, Premier is offering $2 off the daily rental fee for every year that a cabby rents its taxi. CityCab and Tibs announced similar schemes last month. Premier's daily rental fee, at $92.40, is about the industry average. Smart has the lowest rate, at $90.50, while Yellow-Top Taxis charges the highest, $94.08.

Premier is hoping that its silver shine will help it catch the eye of prospective passengers and that the vehicles' numbers will give it a fillip. Said Mr Chen: 'All our licence plates start with the number 8. It's a lucky number.'


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by_* drwho *
> 
> I think it is better to tax the gas usage on cars and that the tax money should go to build MRTS and subvention the MRT-fare.
> 
> ...


Hmm....I am not too sure about the cost of petrol here...anyone has any ideas?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

metallic coloured cabs..so cool!

and numbers starting with 8? LOL:guns1:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by_* RafflesCity *
> 
> metallic coloured cabs..so cool!
> 
> and numbers starting with 8? LOL:guns1:


I dont seem to remember seeing them yet...either they are too few, or I cant recognise them as cabs at all?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

At least theyre using Toyota Crowns, nice and spacious.

Sometimes when I take taxi I purposely wait for the bigger ones.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Provied you arent in a queue that is, which brings me to the discussions over taxi queues. It dosent make sense anymore for price differentiation between companies if you cant, in theory, choose your cab campany unless u are prepared to offer the unwanted cab to the next passenger in line till you see the one you want?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*Premier Taxi promotes healthy ride in launch of 50 new Silvercabs*

1 March 2004










SINGAPORE : A new fleet of 50 taxis in metallic silver colour hit the road on Monday - the latest additions to Singapore's public transport.

Premier Taxi - the new kid on the block - calls them Silvercabs.

They are all equipped with air purifiers and ionisers to offer a clean and healthy ride.

When a passenger boards a Silvercab, they will first get a wet towel to cool themselves down, especially under such hot weather. 

They can then select the music they want from a variety of 12 CDs. Such pampering is what differentiates Silvercabs from the rest.

And these perks come at no extra cost.

The flagdown fare for Silvercabs is the same as others - at $2.40.

The booking fee is $3 - similar to CityCab and Smart Automobile, another newcomer in the taxi market.

Silvercab drivers will also receive their fair share of benefits.

Their daily rental fee will drop by $2 every year.

And after eight years of rental, they will get a bonus of $8,000.

Perks like that have attracted many experienced taxi drivers from bigger players like Comfort, CityCab and Tibs. 

"They are very thoughtful to us, listen to us, our comments and they try their best to give us what we want."

"Maybe we try this Premier cab, we can get new life, new opportunities that are very good from this company."

"New cars are important to us. We can save time on car maintenance. To us, time is money."

Mr Timothy Chua, Chairman of Premier Taxis, said: "The welfare of our drivers, who are essentially our customers, is of paramount importance for the success of my business plan. 

"Any taxi driver can come and approach me and tell me his problems, and I will handle it in whatever it needs to be handled."

Premier Taxi plans to roll out 50 new cabs every two months.

It expects to have at least 200 taxis on the road by the end of this year.

Mr Chua also commented on the tough competition, including from TIBS which plans to add another 1,000 taxis in the near term.

Mr Chua said: "At this stage, we are still too small.....we have to wait and see how aggressive they are and perform a reactive strategy, and use things in the marketing matrix to take away their market share."

On the rise in excise duties on taxis, Mr Chua said it would affect his business.

"COE will be very important. The price of COE will offset any excise duty gains, so parallel between the stock market and COE will be an item to watch," he added. - CNA


----------



## drwho (Sep 7, 2003)

dudes..whats the petrol price in Singapore?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Tibs brand to make way for SMRT's

Name and colours will be gradually dropped from company's buses and taxis, completing merger with MRT operator 

By Christopher Tan*

IF YOU see a Tibs bus, take a good look at it. It may be one of the last times you see that yellow and orange carriage. The name Trans-Island Bus, or Tibs, will be dropped soon. Train operator SMRT Corp, Tibs' parent company, will replace it with its own name and its corporate colours of red, black and grey, completing its 2001 takeover. 

Tibs was started by sportsman-entrepreneur Ng Ser Miang in 1982, soon after the Government said it wanted a competitor for giant SBS. It started operations in 1983 with 37 buses plying two services in Yishun and Sembawang. It was a David muscling in on Goliath then, with the company eking out an early existence in cargo containers-turned-offices.

Growth came from the expansion of new Housing Board towns as well as transfers of SBS routes. In 1987, Tibs was publicly listed. When it became part of SMRT, it had about 70 routes, about one-third of SBS'.

The 'merger' followed a call from the Government for transport operators to be 'multi-modal', so as to provide seamless travel. But SMRT chief executive Saw Phaik Hwa said the merger might not have been totally necessary.

At the time of union, though, former SMRT chairman Chew Choon Seng said it was to 'facilitate the meshing of bus and train services, shorten overall travel time, encourage usage of public transport and enhance revenue growth'.

Ms Saw told The Straits Times: 'Logistically, a totally seamless transport system doesn't work... Each time the train comes, it's 1,000-over people getting off. You can't have buses waiting for 1,000-over people. They'd jam up the whole bus stop.'

Realistically, the scenario would be 'get off, wait a few minutes, and get on'. 'That is the model,' she said. 'So being one company or being two companies really doesn't have any material effects.'

So why did SMRT pay $194 million for Tibs? 'I don't know the full rationale behind the acquisition. My priority is now to maximise the situation,' Ms Saw said, explaining that her task is to optimise synergy between the two companies.

And she is pleased that two years after taking over Tibs, integration with SMRT has finally taken place. Backroom operations, such as finance, human resource and information technology, have all been merged. 

The final piece to be put in place is the name change, which will affect about 800 Tibs buses and more than 2,000 taxis. But Ms Saw said the change would be done gradually and cost-effectively.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*Crackdown on unlicensed buses between Singapore and Senai Airport*

2 March 2004

SINGAPORE : The Singapore government has cracked down on unlicensed buses plying between Singapore and Senai in Malaysia's southern Johor state.

Action was taken Tuesday against two buses shuttling passengers between Lavendar MRT station and the Johor airport.

The buses did not have the necessary licences nor insurance to cover passengers in case of an accident.

It is understood several passengers were on their way to catch AirAsia flights out of Senai Airport.

Both drivers had to give statements. 

The unlicensed bus operations are being investigated by the LTA. - CNA


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Tax-break blues for drivers of 'green' cars

By Christopher Tan *

SINGAPORE's maiden fleet of fuel cell-powered Mercedes-Benzes will go on the road soon. Details of the seven cars, along with who they will be assigned to, will be announced next week at an event at the Conrad Hotel. It's likely to be a glitzy affair, with the spin doctors proclaiming how this is a bold and visionary step for Singapore. 

No doubt, it will be. Singapore's meteoric growth in the last four decades has largely been driven by its thirst for knowledge. Here, technologies such as those employed in electric, hybrid, or fuel cell vehicles are exciting not only because they are environmentally-correct, but also because of their potential economic spin-offs. 

If Singapore gets a head start by being one of the few countries to 'test-bed' vehicles such as the fuel cell Mercedes A-class cars, it could gain an edge in the knowledge race. The strategy would directly benefit sectors such as electronics, chemicals and software solutions. 

That would justify the millions in taxes Singapore will exempt these cars from. In the case of the fuel cell Mercs, the amount is substantial as each is estimated to cost more than $1.5 million - or what a Rolls-Royce limousine might fetch. 

Two years ago, a fleet of 30 petrol-electric Honda Civics were granted similar tax exemptions. The fleet is used in a car sharing/rental scheme in the city centre and makes use of a satellite-based management system. Without tax breaks, which include certificate of entitlement (COE) exemption, each car would have cost $120,000 or more at the time.

The Honda scheme met with limited success until it teamed up recently with NTUC Income's car co-op. As for the seven fuel cell Mercs (out of a total of 60 produced), they will be assigned to private institutions and government bodies, including one for the National Environment Agency. All well and good, because, as mentioned, 'test-bedding' these cars will hopefully raise Singapore's knowledge quotient by a notch or two.

What's puzzling though is why we do not have an equal approach for private citizens who want to drive such new-tech vehicles. In December, the Government extended a three-year 'green rebate' programme for another two years. But the extension did little to address the chasm between the price of an alternative-energy vehicle and a conventional one. 

Even with the rebate scheme, a car like the Toyota Prius - a petrol-electric hybrid - costs about $25,000 more than an equivalent model like the Corolla. The new Prius, incidentally, is technologically superior to the hybrid Civic used in the rental fleet that was accorded the generous tax exemptions. Not only does it have lower emissions, it has options like bluetooth communications, and an industry-first self-park system.

Can we address the anomaly between incentives granted for 'test-bed' vehicles and those accessible to ordinary consumers who want to go green? Should we?

It depends on who you believe. Car-makers at the forefront of alternative power research reckon the days of the internal combustion engine are dwindling. BMW believes that by 2020, half of all the new cars it sells will run on hydrogen. Toyota also states that the ultimate automotive energy source will be hydrogen, but hybrid engines are viable choices until hydrogen technology becomes commercially viable.

But if you ask the oil producers, you will get another view. ExxonMobil, for instance, reckons fossil fuel will remain the primary power source for decades to come. What they fail to point out is there will come a time when the cost of extracting oil (from currently economically-inaccessible places) will rise to a level which makes alternatives palatable.

Here, where petrol duty is both government revenue and part and parcel of a car-control policy, there could be an additional reluctance to facilitate a proliferation of alternative-power vehicles.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*AirAsia denies running Senai bus service*

4 March 2004

*Budget airline said it had accepted independent bus operator's offer, and wasn't aware permits not obtained * 

By Karamjit Kaur 

BUDGET carrier AirAsia yesterday denied it was providing a bus service to ferry its passengers between Singapore and Senai Airport in Johor. An independent company is doing so, it said.

The airline also insisted it was not aware that the operators of the service do not have the necessary permits to run it.

Mr Tony Fernandes, chief executive of the Malaysian low-cost airline, said that the carrier had been approached by a Malaysian bus operator offering to provide the ser- vice.

AirAsia accepted its proposal and decided that as a service to its customers, it would not charge for the bus rides, which it has been advertising on its website until recently.

'We relied on the representatives of the bus company that all permits and insurance were in order and all necessary requirements fulfilled,' he said.

It is not clear whether AirAsia had asked to see the permits and why the airline's suspicions were not raised by the bus company's offer, as an earlier application to operate a bus link between Singapore and Senai was turned down by the Land Transport Authority (LTA) only in December. 

AirAsia had tried for almost a year before that to get the LTA to approve a direct link between Changi Airport and Senai, which would have cut travel time for passengers from about two hours to one. 

The unlicensed bus service started on Monday; on Tuesday, at about 5pm, LTA's enforcement officers impounded two buses at Lavender MRT station.

One was a Singapore vehicle registered to Luxury Coach Service, which was about to leave for Senai with about 20 passengers on board. The second was Malaysian-registered and had just arrived from Senai.

The Straits Times understands that the passengers on the Singapore bus ended up taking taxis to Senai.

Mr Fernandes said in a statement: 'We're still unclear why the bus was stopped and we hope the authorities will give a satisfactory reply.'

Meanwhile, the LTA has interviewed the drivers and owners of both buses and will decide later what action it will take against them, if any.

A spokesman said that both buses are authorised to carry tourists between Singapore and Malaysia. However, their licences do not allow them to operate scheduled services between Lavender MRT station and Senai.

The managing director of Luxury Coach Service, Mr Vincent Lee, 52, said he was shocked when he found out his bus had been impounded.

He claimed that the driver had not informed him he had entered into a private agreement with the Malaysian bus operator.

Mr Lee, who spent the morning at the LTA office in Sin Ming Road where his 45-seater bus is parked, said: 'Now, I can't get my bus back until the investigations are over. Every day it's parked I lose about $400.'

The company operates a fleet of 44 buses, which runs between Singapore and Malaysia.

The drivers of the two impounded buses and the boss of the Malaysian bus company could not be contacted.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

> It is not clear whether AirAsia had asked to see the permits and why the airline's suspicions were not raised by the bus company's offer, as an earlier application to operate a bus link between Singapore and Senai was turned down by the Land Transport Authority (LTA) only in December.


Hmm.............


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

An interesting way to reduce the number of cars on the roads?

*Surge in car-share scheme membership

By Christopher Tan* 

A FIRST-of-its-kind car-sharing scheme started two years ago has more than trebled its fleet and garnered 600 members. Honda Diracc, known as the Honda Intelligent Community Vehicle System when it was launched here in February 2002, started with 15 cars. It now has 50 petrol-electric Civics. 

Each Diracc car has an orange-blue number plate, signifying that they are on a research and development grant - from the Economic Development Board - and thus exempted from hefty taxes. Honda Diracc director Gan Kok Seng said each car costs around $30,000, compared with about $100,000 for an equivalent Civic hybrid sold by authorised agent Kah Motor. 'This grant's not forever. It's only for three or four years,' he explained, adding that it would be reviewed. 

The scheme's membership reached 200 last June, and trebled after that. Mr Gan said this was after Diracc was rebranded, the time-based charges reduced, and a tie-up formed with the NTUC Income car cooperative in December. No bookings are necessary to use Diracc cars. Through a sophisticated computer and satellite-tracking system, a user can check their availability at eight locations via SMS. He gets in the car using an ez-link card, keys in a PIN and drop-off point, and drives off.

The scheme was originally meant to maximise the use of cars and parking lots within the city but members had other ideas. Most cars were taken overnight, over weekends or on public holidays. So the charging format that penalised long-time usage was changed. To improve daytime use, Mr Gan is targeting corporations, which now make up 40 per cent of members. Diracc also aims to have three more locations and 600 more members in a year's time.

Though the firm is in deficit, it is planning a business model without a tax break. Honda plans to apply the system elsewhere too, with Japan, China and Europe as possible venues.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by_* huaiwei *
> 
> Hmm.............


I think they close one eye lah..hoping not to get caught

But I am impressed that the authorities were quick to detect something as innocent as boarding a coach:cheers:


----------



## kenmin (Jan 8, 2004)

SBS is not increasing the fare this year but SMRT is still considering. :rant:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

They have a fantastic excuse for increasing fares..."oh because SMS TRansit have higher fares"

My arse. Last time SBS Transit have higher fares was because it was reasoned it was justified to recoup the very high costs of building the line, and that the area is not built-up enough. Has this become an excuse for the other operator to up fares? And if this is so, maybe SBS is now justified to up their fares again rite?

They seem to think we suffer from amnesia. :bash:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Fee to convert off-peak car cut to $100

LTA: $700 reduction prompted by public feedback 

By Christopher Tan*

CAR owners can now convert a car from off-peak to normal usage for $100 instead of $800. Public feedback prompted the $700 cut, the Land Transport Authority (LTA) said yesterday. The decision was taken after a recent review of the scheme, which was reported first by The Straits Times in January. 

The change brings the fee in line with the existing charge levied for converting a normal car to an off-peak vehicle. 'The previous fee was pegged to the $800 discount on road tax off-peak cars enjoyed,' said an LTA spokesman. 'It was also thought to discourage frivolous conversions.'

The off-peak car scheme was introduced in 1994 to allow more people to own cars but not contribute to peak-hour congestion. Buyers paid lower taxes for such cars, but they could be driven only on evenings, weekends and public holidays.

The 1994 scheme was a revision of the 1991 weekend car scheme, which was found to favour buyers of large and expensive models. Since October 2000, they have been able to convert their cars, which bear red plates, to normal cars. About 1,000 were converted between 2001 and last year. 

Owners pay the conversion fee, as well as a pro-rated amount of a normal car's taxes or certificate of entitlement (COE). Off-peak cars enjoy tax rebates of up to $17,000 (which can be used to offset COE premium or additional registration fee), and a yearly $800 discount on road tax.

The conversion option has boosted the popularity of the scheme. Fewer than 100 a year were registered in the late 1990s, but last year, the number surged to a record 920, partly fuelled by lower car prices. At the end of last year, there were 2,644 off-peak cars on the road - 0.65 per cent of the car population of about 405,000.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

I wish the day will come when these cars take over the roads!! 

*Six 'green' Mercs heading here for test

Five parties agree to test hydrogen-powered cars, which will be shipped here from May; refuelling at BP station in Upper East Coast 

By Christopher Tan*

FIVE parties have agreed to be part of a multi-million-dollar programme to test a fleet of Mercedes-Benzes here that run on hydrogen-generated electricity. They are the National Environment Agency (NEA), oil company BP Singapore, Conrad Centennial Singapore hotel, tyre-maker Michelin and airline company Lufthansa. 

Car company DaimlerChrysler, which is producing 60 of the environmentally-friendly fuel cell vehicles, will ship six here from May in a two-year Government-supported scheme to test-bed new technologies. The other 54 will be sent to Sacramento, Tokyo, Berlin and Stuttgart for similar trials. Each of the five Singapore partners will take delivery of one car. DaimlerChrysler's regional headquarters here will have the sixth.

The A-class Mercs are the world's first production fuel cell cars. The fuel is hydrogen, which undergoes an electrochemical reaction with oxygen in the air to produce electricity in a fuel cell stack to drive an electric motor. The only thing that comes out of the tailpipe is water.

The 'green' cars will refuel at a BP station in Upper East Coast Road. The pump can store 70kg of hydrogen, enough to fill up one of the fuel cell vehicles 35 times. The hydrogen will be produced on Jurong Island, using natural gas. During the trial period, the vehicles' consumption, performance and reliability will be collated. The data will be used in the development of future models.

DaimlerChrysler South-east Asia chief executive Frank Messer said that the experience gained from the trial is 'very important in resolving any outstanding issues regarding this technology. This is especially so, when all our partners are from different walks of life.'

All the various partners have their own reasons for supporting the programme. Michelin, for instance, spends an undisclosed amount on its annual Challenge Bibendum, a 'race' between cars with new technologies and environmental standards. 

Lufthansa sees its involvement as part of its innovative spirit. Its regional director, Mr Arved von zur Muehlen, pointed out that the airline was the first to introduce onboard access to the Internet. He added: 'The airline has been able to reduce its fuel consumption by 27 per cent since 1991 to 4.5 litres per passenger per 100km. Our newest aircraft, the Airbus A340-600, actually uses only 3.6 litres.'

The NEA, which has had limited success in promoting environmentally-correct vehicles here, said the fuel cell Merc is a welcome addition to Singapore's small fleet of petrol-electric hybrids, electric, and natural gas-powered vehicles. The agency has a Volvo which runs on gas and petrol. Its director-general of environmental protection, Mr Loh Ah Tuan, noted that despite current tax breaks, 'green' cars are still too costly. The NEA will continue to push for more incentives. 'We've not given up,' he said.

Each fuel cell A-class Merc is said to cost $1.8 million, although DaimlerChrysler would not confirm this, saying the car is not for sale. The company has spent more than a billion euros (S$2.07 billion) on fuel cell development. It unveiled its first fuel cell vehicle in 1994, and by the end of this year will have more than 100 of them, mostly buses, on the road.









Out of tailpipe comes... water. That's the environmentally-friendly "waste" that is generated by the A-class Merc, which is powered by hydrogen.


----------



## drwho (Sep 7, 2003)

hydrogen-powered cars are cool. I know that Volvo and Saab has some prototypes on the roads here in Sweden.

But you know..when people attention goes to hydrogen-fuel..OPEC starts to whine


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by_* drwho *
> 
> hydrogen-powered cars are cool. I know that Volvo and Saab has some prototypes on the roads here in Sweden.
> 
> But you know..when people attention goes to hydrogen-fuel..OPEC starts to whine


Wahaha!! Maybe someone ought to remind them that their oil reserves will run out someday, and by diversifying our fuel sources, we are actually prolonging their "stinking" (in terms of environmental pollution) existence!


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Seems that Singapore is a test-bed for these new cars, or are they for sale?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Steering towards 'green' gas stations  

19 March 2004

*Pact is inked to set up 10 natural gas stations when there's 'critical demand'; but gas-powered cabs cost more to run * 

By Sharmilpal Kaur 

SOON, motorists may literally be able to step on the gas.

Over the next two years, as many as 10 re-fuelling stations for vehicles powered by natural gas are likely to be set up here, as new incentives kick in for taxi fleet operators to switch from diesel to gas.

But there must be demand before the stations are built, said Acting Permanent Secretary (Environment) Tan Yong Soon.

Gas Supply and SembGas, which buy natural gas from Indonesia, agreed on Wednesday to establish up to 10 stations once a 'critical mass' is reached.

Gas Supply told The Straits Times: 'For a start, we need at least six to seven stations to support a taxi fleet. 

'We would like to work with taxi companies to have them commit to a long-term number of about 3,000 to 4,000 taxis within the next two years.'

Setting up the stations near the fleet bases will cost $40 to $50 million, it said.

SembGas, which runs the only natural gas station here on Jurong Island, had not responded by press time.

In Parliament on Monday, Environment Minister Lim Swee Say had announced new incentives to tempt taxi fleet operators to replace ageing diesel-powered taxis with gas-powered ones.

So, until October 2006, the additional registration fee (ARF) on new taxis that run on natural gas will be just 10 per cent, instead of the 110 per cent levied on diesel cabs. 

These incentives also apply if taxi operators' fleets comply with the stringent Euro 4 emission standards by October 2006. The measure aims to curb air pollution from diesel-powered vehicles.

For diesel buses, the ARF is just 5 per cent and even that will be waived if fleet operators switch to buses that run on natural gas.

Two such buses are already being tried out on SBS Service 105 which plies between Orchard Road and Jurong.

These new moves to clean up the air are aimed specifically at reducing the number of airborne particles no larger than 2.5 microns, which are mainly emitted by diesel vehicles. They can cause bronchitis, asthma and other respiratory problems.

Just one-twentieth the thickness of a human hair, they are also given off when electricity is generated, and through natural sources such as sea spray. 

In Singapore, the level of such particles exceeds that of US cities such as Boston and New York.

But it won't be easy convincing taxi operators to gas up.

ComfortDelgro, which has 16,500 taxis, has been trying out nine natural gas taxis for a year.

But drivers can travel only 240km on a full tank of natural gas, compared with 500km on diesel, said its group corporate communications officer Tammy Tan.

This means an extra trip to Jurong Island each day to fuel up. The gas-powered cabs also have smaller boots, and this makes it inconvenient when passengers have luggage.

Then there's the issue of costs. 

Said Ms Tan: 'Based on initial calculations, we find that even with the incentives, operating costs will be significantly higher than currently.'

Based on quotes that the company has received, she said, 'they cost as much as 80 per cent more than the basic cost of a diesel taxi'.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Review security of public transport system * 

FOLLOWING the tragic events in Spain where three explosions ripped a train during rush hour last Thursday, killing 200 commuters and injuring about 1,000, it is timely to review the safety of Singapore's public transportation, especially its extensive MRT network. 

Since Sept 11, 2001, the Government has beefed up security at many places. However, it seems that the same vigilance has not been extended to the MRT stations and trains. The security of the MRT seems to have been left in the hands of the train operators. 

There is also little public education to make commuters more alert to suspicious objects or persons, or to prepare them to handle emergencies.

I would like to suggest that the following measures be taken to safeguard public transport from terrorist attacks:

- Set up a Transportation Police Branch - different from the Traffic Police - comprising both police officers and rail workers trained by police, to boost the security of public transportation networks. These officers will patrol MRT stations, trains and also bus interchanges.

- Review areas of potential vulnerability. 

- Conduct an extensive public-education programme to inform commuters how to react in the event of a disaster.

I am sure that many people using the MRT are ignorant of the steps to take should there be a terrorist attack.

*LIEW KAI KHIUN
London,
United Kingdom*


MY SYMPATHY goes out to Spain and its people for having to endure the intolerable crime committed by terrorists. We were reminded by Home Affairs Minister Wong Kan Seng in Parliament that Singapore remains a prime target for international terrorists.

Being a user of public transport, I can't help but be concerned about the security of the system. Public transport seems to be a popular target of terrorists.

I would like to know how our public-transport system is secured and how, as a member of the public, I can help in its security. 

*WONG WENG FAI*


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*The fares are affordable, really

Have bus and MRT fares risen faster than wages? This is an edited transcript of Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong's replies to MPs in Parliament last week.*

PUBLIC transport fare revisions, no matter how small, never fail to ignite extensive and emotionally charged public debates. The Public Transport Council (PTC) is responsible for assessing fare revision applications by the public transport operators... It is a very delicate balance between safeguarding the commuter interests and ensuring the financial viability of the public transport operators.

It is a difficult and very unenviable task, but it is a very important one. And I am indeed glad that the PTC members have carried out this very difficult task in an outstanding manner. The PTC is currently guided by the Consumer Price Index (CPI) + X formula. The formula sets the cap for fare increases each year, and was first implemented in 1998. The value of X takes into consideration cost increases and discounts for productivity. I think this latter part is very important because if the operators do not gain from the productivity improvements, then really there's no reason for them to look into improving their productivity. 

The PTC has safeguarded commuters' interests very well under the CPI+X framework. Since the adoption of the formula six years ago, public transport fares have increased by a total of about 5 per cent. This is much lower than the cap of 15 per cent allowed under the CPI+X formula, and certainly much lower than the 20 per cent increase in average wages over the last six years. 

Although the CPI+X formulation has worked out well, it is timely to review the fare review framework, and to see how it can be further improved. And I think this is especially so because the current value of X in the formula will expire next year.

I am therefore very happy to inform this House that I intend to appoint Mr Chay Wai Chuen (Tanjong Pagar GRC) as chairman of the Government Parliamentary Committee for Transport, to form a committee to undertake this review. The review committee will study and propose improvements to the framework for the annual fare review exercise, including the CPI+X formulation. The outcome of the review should be a framework that continues to achieve a good balance between affordable fares and sustainable public transport operations. 

I look forward to the committee completing its work within a year. My ministry and the PTC will support the secretariat and the other support for the work of the committee. I hope Mr Chay will be kind enough to undertake this very challenging assignment.

*WRONG PERCEPTION*

MANY people appear to have the perception that public transport costs have gone up significantly over the years. It is therefore important for me to assure members of the House as well as the public that this is not so.

Between 1987 and 2002, average wages went up by 136 per cent. But for an average 8km trip, bus fares went up by only 14 per cent, from 90 cents to $1.03 and train fares by 30 per cent, from 80 cents to $1.04. Therefore, we should commend the operators for having done a good job of providing a service that is even more affordable today compared to 17 years ago relative to average wages. Members will also be happy to know that SBS Transit has indicated it would not be applying for a fare adjustment this year and I think this is indeed good news for commuters.

Moving forward, we will continue to work with the operators to help them lower costs.

The perception that transport fares have been going up and going up rapidly, and therefore becoming unaffordable, is very much a misplaced one. Fares have gone up much less than the average wage increases over the last 17 years. Public transport expenditure as a proportion of household expenditure has decreased from 5.1 per cent in 1988 to 4 per cent in 1998. In 1988, the household income was $642 for the 20th percentile. And 10 years later in 1998, the 20th percentile income had gone up, had more than doubled, to $1,368.

What this means is that with regard to the lowest 20th percentile, the impact on them has been that fares have become a lot more affordable.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*It's no go for these road studs* 

THESE blinking lights do a good job of warning motorists of the twists and turns of Eng Neo Avenue, off Dunearn Road. But you won't see these solar-powered Intelligent Road Studs on other roads any time soon.

A two-year trial that ended last year concluded that the studs, which light up only when it is dark, are just too expensive. They cost the Land Transport Authority (LTA) $30,000 to install, seven times more than regular reflectors, which the LTA reckons are adequate, since local roads are lit well enough. But the studs will continue to serve Eng Neo Avenue.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by_* huaiwei *
> 
> *It's no go for these road studs*
> 
> ...


so expensive! :eek2:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by_* RafflesCity *
> 
> so expensive! :eek2:


But very pretty effect!!  What a pity.


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by_* RafflesCity *
> 
> Yup I saw those and I feel they add a visible sense of security.
> 
> I think marshals on MRT trains sounds ridiculous I mean I feel really safe on the MRT, but perhaps it is better to take all measures you never can be too safe...


yea.....I agree.....actually having visible guards on the MRT is kinda a good idea to deter would-be-terrorist. In fact having seen guards at every BKK's Skytrain station......I think these terrorist would think twice before going about on their errants. 

And having extra personnel would mean that there are extra eyes to spot suspicious-looking packages or bags that could contain nerve agents or bombs.

It might looked a bit strange and awkward having security personnels around but it is better to be safe........  .... At least it could deter pick-pockets or snatch thives too!


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by_* huaiwei *
> 
> But very pretty effect!!  What a pity.



yea I really like the effects!  .....there's a pretty long stretch coming down from Genting Highlands that have these........I love em! Drivin on em seems like you're landing your 'car' on the airport runway!  .......and they come in multiple colours! :lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by_* szehoong *
> 
> yea I really like the effects!  .....there's a pretty long stretch coming down from Genting Highlands that have these........I love em! Drivin on em seems like you're landing your 'car' on the airport runway!  .......and they come in multiple colours! :lol:


Wah...and how much does it cost for such a long stretch?  That stretch on the road here is only a few hundred metres or so!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

This is very belated, but helps to answer drwho's earlier qn about pump prices? 

*Dearer crude oil ups pump prices*

WITH crude oil prices at their highest in over a decade, road users will have to get used to higher pump prices.

From today, diesel at American oil giant ExxonMobil's 77 stations will cost an extra three cents a litre. The increase - the third since December - brings the diesel price to 76.2 cents a litre. With today's increase, the price has now risen by nine cents a litre since December. 

Even so, industry sources insist, pump rates still lag behind product prices. Brent crude for instance, has gone up by about US$8 (S$13) a barrel since last June to US$34.

'A US$1 per barrel increase in product price roughly translates to a one-cent increase in pump price here,' one source said. Between December and last month, petrol prices rose by 10 cents a litre; and diesel, by six cents a litre.

Oil companies have also cut back on the discounts they offer at selected sites, from about 13 per cent in the latter half of last year, to just 6 per cent early this year. 

Meanwhile, transport operator ComfortDelGro has been charging its cabbies 36 per cent more for diesel since last June. But its rates are still slightly lower than what oil companies charge, even with discounts of 15 to 18 per cent.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Taxi firm Smart shows interest in natural gas cabs

In support of Govt's green project, it's in talks with SembGas to open CNG refuelling station 

By Christopher Tan*

SMART Automobile, one of the three new taxi operators here, has been the first to show a keen interest in the Government's incentive package for compressed natural gas (CNG) cabs. It is also eyeing the CNG retail business.

The company, which has 130 taxis on the road, met representatives from the National Environment Agency and gas supplier SembGas on Thursday for talks.

'Somebody has to start,' said Smart Automobile managing director Johnny Harjantho. 'If we wait for things to settle, we might miss the opportunity. No risk, no gain.'

The company has done a cost analysis based on incentives offered by the Government, which include lower additional registration fees and road tax, and savings on diesel tax.

'Assuming that there won't be any tax on CNG in the future, we think we can save up to $9.21 a day per cab,' Mr Harjantho said.

The analysis assumes that the pre-tax cost of a CNG cab will be 85 per cent higher than a normal diesel cab. But the actual cost could well be lower.

Mr Harjantho, who also runs a car rental business here and a taxi service on Batam, revealed that he is also in talks with SembGas to open a CNG refuelling station.

He realises the capital outlay will be high. 'Maybe we won't be profitable for the first five years,' he said. 'But this is a very long-term business.'

The businessman said he supported the Government's green programme.

'There's no reason why a cosmopolitan city like Singapore still uses diesel,' he said, pointing out that many other cities like Hong Kong, Tokyo and London have switched or are switching to CNG or LPG (liquefied petroleum gas) for public transport.

Smart Automobile aims to have 1,000 to 2,000 CNG cabs by next year when its planned CNG station should be ready.

'We're told that it will take six to nine months to build a station,' Mr Harjantho said.

The other taxi operators remain lukewarm to the CNG initiative, though.

Mr Timothy Chua, chairman of Premier Taxi, the company that runs Silvercab taxis, cited the lack of a refuelling infrastructure and the cost of CNG vehicle spare parts as deterrents.

'We're also too busy with our existing business to look at anything new at the moment,' he said, adding that the company is now processing 'over 1,000 new driver applications'.

Ms Ellen Teo, general manager of Union Energy, the LPG supplier that runs Trans-Cab, said the company was not yet interested in buying CNG cabs.

'We're in the LPG business and we're also a licensed diesel retailer,' she said.

Industry sources said the revenue derived from diesel sales may be a reason established cab operators are not jumping at the opportunity to switch to CNG cabs.

For instance, ComfortDelgro Corp, Singapore's biggest cab operator with 16,500 vehicles, sold $72 million worth of diesel to its drivers last year.









Smart Automobile, one of three new cab operators here, thinks it can save up to $9.21 a day per cab once it switches to CNG.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*612 jobs lost in Comfort-DelGro merger

By Christopher Tan*

A TOTAL of 612 jobs were trimmed after taxi operator Comfort Group merged with bus company DelGro Corp last April.

The redundancies made up 4 per cent of the merged group's staff strength of about 15,000, of which more than 10,000 are Singapore-based.

In the group's inaugural annual report which was released to the press yesterday, group chairman Lim Jit Poh said: 'In all, 612 staff members left us and were not replaced. The cost of this was about $19 million.'

However, he said the group would save $27 million a year on staff costs from the leaner workforce.

The group refused to say how many of the 612 employees were retrenched, but Mr Lim said those who left included those 'who could not cope with the added responsibilities' of the merger.

He also revealed that there were layoffs as a result of changes such as the introduction of the North-East MRT line, 'which affected the bus business'.

'There were also retrenchments because we had become complacent and had an excessive head count,' he said.

He added that some of this pertained to overseas units.

Finally, Mr Lim said 'some retrenchments consequent to the merger were inevitable'.

When contacted, the chairman said that overall, the year-old merger had been positive, as the market capitalisation of ComfortDelGro was now 'almost double' that of the two companies before they came together.

ComfortDelGro is now worth $2.39 billion on the stock market.

This compares with a combined worth of $1.24 billion before the merger.

Shareholders should be glad, he said.

The group's biggest shareholder is the Singapore Labour Foundation, with an 18.43 per cent stake.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Those green cabs look nice, but hardly see any on the roads yet.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*No sign of let-up in scrapping of cars 

Number of vehicles deregistered in this year's first quarter 14% higher than last year's; 300,000 shipped out since 1998 

By Christopher Tan *

THEY predicted it would stop in 2002; it did not. Then they said it would end for sure by 2003. Again, it did not. So when motor traders claimed the phenomenon of scrapping cars prematurely would definitely taper off come 2004, no one paid much attention.

Rightfully too. Deregistrations in the first quarter hit a high of 30,025, with an average of 10,000 vehicles scrapped each month, or more than 300 per day.

This was 14 per cent higher than the same quarter last year. 

From 1998, the year the practice started to escalate, to last month , more than half a million vehicles have been deregistered in Singapore.

About 330,000 of them were cars, and an estimated 250,000 were five years old or newer.

The trend has created a new industry in Singapore: vehicle export.

Those in the trade estimate Singapore exported up to 300,000 vehicles in the last five years. That is more than what an up-and-coming car-producing country like Thailand managed in the last two years.

'This has become a big business, and it will become even bigger,' predicted a partner of car-exporter Prime Leasing, Mr Neo Nam Heng.

The Land Transport Authority assigned four zones for export-processing a year ago. Deregistered vehicles are kept there until overseas buyers are found for them.

Located in Jurong (two zones), Tuas and Kranji, each zone holds between 450 and 800 cars. 

But space is running out fast. This week, the operators got permission to expand their lots.

So far, two of the zone operators have spread out. Prime Leasing can now take in at least 1,800 cars, double its limit, while Forward Motors has raised capacity from 500 to 900 cars.

Forward's managing director, Mr Lee Choon Khim, said that even this 'will be filled up very soon' as the operators are collecting more than they are selling.

He said cars exported from Singapore - in demand because they are well-kept, well-equipped and have low mileages - are already 'creating a little impact' on a traditional used-car exporter like Japan.

The cars are exported to places like Cyprus, Sri Lanka, Trinidad, Thailand and New Zealand. 

He predicts premature de- registration will slow down once certificate of entitlement prices climb. Car COEs are now $3,000 higher on average than they were six months ago.

But private exporter Jerry Low reckons the trend will continue for some time because the Government has said it will lower the upfront cost of owning a car.

Who would you believe? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SELL OR EXPORT? *

DON'T know whether to sell or to export? Here's a guide. 

Generally, if your car was bought with a high COE, a high loan interest rate and has a high scrap rebate, it should be deregistered and exported.

To find out how much rebate it gets, log on to www.onemotoring.com.sg and go to the top frequently asked question, 'How much is the Parf/COE rebate upon deregistration?'. Then click the icon in Step 3.

And to find out how much your car will fetch abroad, here are four exporters to call: Forward Motors (6367-3878/6465-4466), Prime Leasing (6863-2252), Export Processing Zone (6262-6033) and Sembawang Kimtrans (6210-2129/6210-2164).

If the sum of the rebate and export value is higher than what the car is worth on the resale market here (check against rates in The Straits Times Classifieds), deregister it for export.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Transport operator SMRT decides no fare hike this year*

By Asha Popatlal, Channel NewsAsia 

*SINGAPORE: Transport operator SMRT has decided not to raise its train and bus fares this year.*

SMRT made known its decision on Friday, the eve of the deadline to apply to the Public Transport Council for any fare hike. 

There has been widespread speculation that SMRT is heading that way.

Fares were last raised two years ago amidst much controversy and unhappiness.

ComfortDelgro and SBS Transit assured commuters early on they won't raise fares this year.

But as the May 1 deadline to apply for fare increases loomed, speculation was rife that SMRT might take a different track.

For SMRT, which hasn't raised fares for two years and which has been facing higher cost pressures due to SARS, GST absorption and the start of North East Line, the pressure has been to at least ask for something.

But after mulling over the figures and fares for two months, SMRT decided to back down from asking for any increase.

The reason: times are still tough.

"We've never come out to say that we are (raising fares). We are mindful of the fact that the economic situation is recovering but it is still uncertain in the near future and there are a lot of commuters who have hardships," said SMRT president Saw Phaik Hwa.

SMRT added that to ease the financial burden of commuters, it will continue to absorb the one percentage point increase in Goods and Services Tax (GST).

But were there other forces keeping fares at current levels?

"There are always pressures because nobody likes fare increases. We look forward to a time when there is a formula where increases are given in small steps, not painful and not a political situation," Ms Saw said. - CNA


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*The car repo man is busier than ever 

Bigger yards are needed for recovered cars - many fairly new; sources reckon repossessions easily top 10,000 a year 

By Christopher Tan *

THE repo man is back. And he is busier than ever, judging by the bigger car yards that repossessed cars are being parked in, and that these pounds are now in plain view.

Take the example of the converted carpark outside Haw Par Villa in Pasir Panjang. It has about 200 repossessed cars lined up, many of them belonging to credit company SDL Leasing.

Previously, repo men were quite covert in their operations, and kept repossessed vehicles in obscure spots well hidden from the public eye. Fenced-up industrial areas were a favourite choice.

The move to more open areas 'shows that other discreet places are filled up', a consumer bank officer said.

The growth of car repossession companies is another hint that business is brisk.

For example, established player Hwa Keat Vehicle Repossession Service has more than trebled its storage capacity from five years ago.

'Now, we have space for 700 cars,' said Mr Kelvin Teo, a manager at Hwa Keat. 'I would say we're one of three biggest companies here. We have 20-plus people.'

Though there are no official figures, industry sources reckon there are easily over 10,000 repossessions a year here. The police, which have to be informed of each repossession, do not collate figures for public consumption. 

Banking sources said the deregulated vehicle-financing market has contributed to more cars being repossessed. With almost no down payment required in some cases, many people who can't quite afford to own a car are tempted into buying one anyway.

Thus, lenders are faced with many new clients - and so are more conservative when they miss instalment payments. Under the law, the lender has a right to repossess if the car owner fails to make good his late payment within 14 days of receiving a notice from the lender. But in practice, lenders tend to give repeat customers some leeway.

Repossessed cars are kept in a pound until dues are paid. If the borrower cannot pay up, the vehicle is put up for sale, usually via auction. 

Also, the repossessed vehicles are much newer. 'More than 60 per cent are new cars,' said Hwa Keat's Mr Teo. Mr Jerry See of repo firm J.S. Recovery concurred. 'Many are two to three years old. Sometimes we see cars that are just a few months old,' he said.

The repo men are not complaining. Mr See, a veteran with over 10 years of experience, said more are going into the business now because 'the economy is not so good'.

Many are just one-man operations.

Mr See has a team of six today. He said he recovers about 200 cars a month, and is paid $200-$250 per car by the bank or finance company.

'If the car has been driven to Malaysia or even Thailand, the price will be higher, of course. And if the car owner is nasty or a gangster type, the price will be different too.'









Over 200 repossessed cars are parked in the converted carpark near Haw Par Villa. -- WONG KWAI CHOW


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Bukit Panjang LRT service delayed after several power trips*

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 12 May 2004 1858 hrs 

By Dominique Loh, Channel NewsAsia

*SINGAPORE : A series of power trips disrupted the Bukit Panjang LRT three times on Wednesday.*

SMRT said the first and longest delay happened just before noon, lasting nearly 40 minutes.

An hour later, the trains stopped again but resumed service after a quick repair, which took about 18 minutes.

But this was not enough to prevent a third stoppage just before 2pm.

Service was then stopped so that maintainance staff could conduct a thorough check and rectify the problem.

Full service resumed at 2:15 pm.

During the disruption, SMRT deployed some 16 buses to shuttle passengers along the entire LRT route.

SMRT engineers are investigating the cause of the power trip.

This is the first major service delay in about two years.

In October 2002, the LRT was crippled by technical problems when the train guide-wheel fell off and caused a major shutdown. - CNA

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> *Silver cabs, golden touches
> 
> By Goh Chin Lian
> 
> ...


 You cannot believe it...my friend tot Premier Cabs are employed by the tissue company selling permier tissues haha


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

chrisboiboi said:


> You cannot believe it...my friend tot Premier Cabs are employed by the tissue company selling permier tissues haha


Wakao....I think your friend overly imaginative..... :bash:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Yiap.  Anyway now that we are on a new page, I wanna start some serious discussions about our public transport system.

What do you guys think of a privatised public transport industry as we have here today? Do you think it is better, or is it better for public transportation to be government owned and managed?

I expect at least 1000 words in each of your replies.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Yiap.  Anyway now that we are on a new page, I wanna start some serious discussions about our public transport system.
> 
> What do you guys think of a privatised public transport industry as we have here today? Do you think it is better, or is it better for public transportation to be government owned and managed?
> 
> I expect at least 1000 words in each of your replies.


The question sound very similar to what I read in Toronto one.....haha....

I think each have its pros and cons.....If governemnt managed, the infrastructure won't be so nice loh....but the price might be cheaper....
If privatised, there will be more facilities but they will do things for profit, for example raising fares and opening a station only when there is enough crowds......

I guess it's a matter of preference......do you want cost savings or do you prefer aesthetics??? I think if a balance is strike(inexpensive yet clean etc...)....I won't mind if it's privatised.....


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes....the toronto one makes me feel like budging in...but nvm. 

I dont quite agree that government-run means less asthetics. More elaborations on this later....just waiting for more comments.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

[x1000]isnt the mrt government built, then privately managed? if its cash rich government built - it would much morelikely be nice. 

i think private is better - competition always benefits the consumer and brings innovations.[/x1000]


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Yes....the toronto one makes me feel like budging in...but nvm.
> 
> I dont quite agree that government-run means less asthetics. More elaborations on this later....just waiting for more comments.


"government-run means less asthetics".....maybe i too engross in the toronto one...haha....

Got any examples?? (you can give later after you see all the comments)


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah...perhaps...but is there really competition in public transport here?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Yeah...perhaps...but is there really competition in public transport here?


I don't think so.....I only got one MRT line to "choose" from from my place???


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> I don't think so.....I only got one MRT line to "choose" from from my place???


 Haahaa.....try thinking on the national sense lah! :bash:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Haahaa.....try thinking on the national sense lah! :bash:


If it's on national sense, i think it's a "artificial" one loh.....anyway they's only two company.....how "big" can the competition be.....


----------



## eyetoeye (Dec 6, 2003)

...

But it's still an inconvenience, albeit a played-down one.... I' prefer to think that the LRT will work every time i need it, rather than that there's a back up in place.... prevention is better than cure, right?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

EyeToEye said:


> ...
> 
> But it's still an inconvenience, albeit a played-down one.... I' prefer to think that the LRT will work every time i need it, rather than that there's a back up in place.... prevention is better than cure, right?


Of course.....who would want a useless piece of crap that always give problems....maybe they should listen to Huai Wei....Destroy the whole thing.....haha....


----------



## eyetoeye (Dec 6, 2003)

Destroy? No lah... fix can liao... dun waste all that money for nothing...


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

EyeToEye said:


> Destroy? No lah... fix can liao... dun waste all that money for nothing...


 They can keep the concrete pillars. Just rip up the whole damn bloody system (including the tracks. I wonder how wheels can fall out) and put in a better one!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

*What could make LTA truly world-class*

This story was printed from TODAYonline 

*It can spend thousands on helping elderly rather than millions on projects of debatable value*

Friday • May 14, 2004

SINGAPORE has a public transport system that can, in many ways, claim to be world class. Further, over the years, the Land Transport Authority (LTA) has put thought and money into some extras designed to make motoring and commuting more convenient.

It's a pity that some of these projects turned out to be, shall we say, ill-advised.

For example, it spent $125 million on Emas, or the Expressway and Advisory System, meant, among other things, to provide estimates of the time needed to get from one point to another.

But last October, the LTA switched off this service without warning or explanation. When quizzed, it simply said the step was in response to motorists' feedback, not to save costs.

Then, there was the $40-million system to provide travel-time information at bus stops and interchanges. Announced in late 2000, it was canned early last year — after some $10 million had already been spent — because of software problems.

The greater pity is that a public agency that was ready to spend such large sums on projects of debatable value continues to count its pennies when it comes to little projects that would make the travel and transport needs of the aged, ill or handicapped people a bit easier.

In 2000, I had asked in a commentary why there was no escalator or lift at the Novena MRT Station to make it easier for the aged and the sick to get to the Tan Tock Seng Hospital. This was inspired by a reader's letter in a Chinese daily recounting how heart-wrenching it was to see an old lady with a twisted leg making her painful way up the 44 steps to the hospital.

This letter and the commentary helped trigger public demand for better access at MRT stations. In response, the LTA explained that when the MRT system was first built, it was "exempted from complying with the Code on Barrier-Free Accessibility in Buildings" (in other words, it didn't have to make arrangements for the aged and the handicapped).

But, it added, "as part of (a) move to make MRT stations more user-friendly, especially to the elderly, the LTA will be retro-fitting all existing stations with lifts".

So, life became easier for less mobile commuters to get from MRT stations to the ground. But after that?

In 2001, Mr Gurmit Singh wrote to the press to say that the overhead bridge connecting Outram MRT and the Singapore General Hospital was served by only two escalators, both going up. He wrote about how difficult it was for some to negotiate the bridge and asked for downward escalators to be installed.

Last September, Ms Karen Wong Ang Eng wrote to Today on the same issue. The LTA wrote back and promised to "look into the matter". Eight months of inaction later, an irritated Ms Wong wrote in again, this time advising the LTA to "do something quickly and not wait until a serious mishap occurs".

There may not have been any serious mishaps, but there have been minor accidents at this bridge. Mr Timothy Tang Nam Yen wrote about seeing "countless ... elderly men and women who had problems descending the stairs and needed to be helped by passers-by or family members" and how "an old man fell down while descending the stairs. Fortunately, passers-by rushed forward to help him up".

In the United States, the man or his relatives would have sued the LTA. Here, he just picked himself up and walked away.

On Wednesday, the LTA roused itself and wrote to Today saying it was too expensive to install downward escalators at the bridge, but it was working with the Singapore General Hospital to "provide more pick-up and drop-off points for the shuttle bus service" for those who have difficulty using the bridge.

Too expensive? A pair of escalators for a 10m high bridge, after including all the work — from waterproofing to the power connection — will cost perhaps $300,000.

Have we, or rather has the LTA, got its priorities a little mixed up? There's nothing glamorous or high-tech about escalators, but they would make life easier for the aged and sick who cannot afford cars or taxis and who have to use the bridge.

Spending time and money on little projects like this would make our public transport system truly world-class.

The writer is a freelance journalist.

Lee Han Shih

[email protected] 

Copyright MediaCorp Press Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Sengkang residents save on travel time with new road interchange*

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 16 May 2004 1943 hrs 

By Asha Popatlal, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : Sengkang residents who have been facing constant traffic woes can now heave a sigh of relief with the recent completion of a four-way road interchange and flyover.

This has helped some residents shave up to 20 minutes off their travelling time at peak periods.

As a new town, Sengkang had initially faced a number of traffic woes as road access tried to grow in tandem with the number of residents moving in.

With some intense lobbying, a S$23 million programme saw various road openings in the last two years to improve access to Sengkang and Punggol.

With the completion of the interchange -- the last slip road was opened just last month -- residents can now avoid the congested Ponggol Road and have an alternative route to the TPE, which will basically feed them into the city and other parts of Singapore.

This was certainly something to celebrate for the many residents who gathered at a community event.

"Formerly, the jam would start at Punggol Road before Rivervale Plaza -- that was heavily jammed. It would take me 20 to 25 minutes before I could exit to TPE. With this new opening, it saves me a lot of time on traffic jams," said resident Gimmy Yeo.

And with motorists headed elsewhere, public transport users face an easier time too.

"An alternative route is opened up; motorists use it. Public transport still uses the old Punggol Road. There is less traffic so public transport is very fast," said Tan Jong Aik a resident.

Another new development is a pedestrian bridge linking Sengkang and Punggol towns.

As for the yet-to-be opened Buangkok MRT Station, the plan is to build more flats around it to make it viable.

"Two thousand units over the next two to three years in Punggol town. For the Sengkang part of it, most of the building is around Buangkok. The aim is to get Buangkok open as soon as possible," said Dr Michael Lim, MP for Pasir Ris-Punggol GRC.

Meanwhile, the Sengkang West loop of the LRT is also not due to open anytime soon due to lack of developments around the area.

Tenders for the Punggol Seafood Village will also be called later this year, to add more life to the area. - CNA


Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Cab fares in S'pore are, gasp, too low*

FEB 13

Andy Ho 

THE time may have come for commuters and taxi operators alike to face an uncomfortable truth: Singapore's taxi fares are too low.

The suggestion to raise fares has always been howled down. The last time the then Communications Ministry tried to raise fares - back in the mid-1980s - the minister in charge got so much flak, the Government had to make a politically-costly U-turn.

This time round, another increase may be in the works, if the Land Transport Authority's recent imposition of a $25 levy per taxi on taxi companies is any harbinger.

Will there be good grounds for such an increase?

Yes, because Singapore's taxi system is still very much a relic of the 1960s and pricing structures have not caught up with the times.

In cities with developed public transport systems like buses and subways, taxis are a luxury means of transport. Only the higher-income and those in enough of a hurry to pay the premium use them.

Only in less developed countries and cities where public transportation has yet to be fully developed are taxis - such as the 'pirate taxis' of old Singapore - a means of transport for the masses.

In today's Singapore however, the student, the office worker and even the domestic maid flag down taxis the way they hop onto buses elsewhere.

The reason is simple: Taxi fares here are low.

Fares are now only about half or a third of those in New York, London or Tokyo. With 19,000 cabs on the roads, Singapore already has 4.8 taxis per 1,000 population - higher than the 2.9 per thousand population in New York, 2.6 in London and 2.3 in Tokyo. But still people clamour for more, especially during the peak periods in the early mornings and late afternoons/early evenings.

Because taxi fares are probably below their true market rates, several oddities have resulted on the Singapore taxi scene.

One is that the taxi is the NTUC FairPrice of public transport when it should more appropriately be Liberty, FairPrice's more upmarket outlet at Plaza Singapura.

Another is the enormous range of add-on tariffs that has been devised to increase the cabby's takings without raising the basic fare rate, such as the booking fee and the peak hour surcharge.

The most impactful of these add-on tariffs is of course the midnight surcharge, which at 1 1/2 times the standard rate, has been resulting in the notorious pre-midnight taxi disappearing acts which must be peculiar only to Singapore.

If normal fares are higher and the after-midnight differential not so large, taxi drivers will have less incentive to resort to such behaviour.

Then, there are the many and frequent complaints about taxi drivers, in part- icular about their lack of courtesy and their dangerous driving habits.

These behaviour traits may have other causes, but low fares must count as one.

A cabby here needs about 20 fares per day to make a decent living, so he literally rushes through each, says Mr Abdul Halil, 58, who has been a cabby for 20 years.

By contrast, a Tokyo cabby who charges twice as much needs only half that number to make ends meet. Presumably, he can also afford to slow down and offer more courteous service.

What will the impact of higher fares be on taxi drivers' earnings?

This depends on the size of the increase. If it's too big, the number of taxi users will plunge, and cabby income along with it. The trick therefore is to ensure that the increase is big enough to reduce demand for taxis - but not cabby earnings. 

Dr Leung Chin Ying, a business professor at the Nanyang Technological University, says the taxi market is like cigarettes in the sense that there will always be smokers who continue to smoke regardless of pricing, because they are addicted.

But there is little fear of monopoly pricing resulting because competition among cigarette brands drives prices to an efficient level. Likewise with taxi rides, competition among service providers sets efficient prices.

'Our deregulated taxi market must be doing it right since riders buy the service it provides at current prices,' Dr Leung surmises.

This means that should taxi fares really be allowed to go up, chances are that taxi drivers will be better off - provided of course that deregulation remains and taxi companies are free to vary their prices if they think they can make more money by lowering their prices.

And what of the impact of higher fares on commuters?

Those most likely to be affected adversely will be the lower-income earners and small businesses who rely on taxis to transport goods.

But the remedy to this is not to keep taxi fares artificially low. Instead it is to ensure that the people most affected have alternative means of public transport. Public buses, the MRT and light-rail must serve the areas where these people live and work comprehensively. Private bus and pick-up operators must be allowed to provide their services, which fill niches the transport giants cannot fill.

The current expansion of the MRT and LRT networks is also a definite move in the right direction, paving the way for an eventual reduction in Singaporeans' reliance on taxis.

With 12 per cent of Singapore's land already used for roads and related facilities, it is not tenable to rely on the construction of more roads to meet the demands of a reliable and efficient land transport system.

Finally, there is another argument why taxi fares ought to be raised, although it is one that nobody will welcome. This concerns fairness towards other road users. Car users are right now taxed at punitive levels. Those who take the bus and MRT have had to pay higher fares. Only taxi fares remain untouched.

To strike a better balance among the various forms of transport, their relative fare structures need recalibration so as to iron out existing wrinkles in the demand patterns.

The only argument mitigating against a taxi fare hike now is the economic downturn.

The last time the Government tried to raise fares, it was also during a recession. One hopes the Government will learn from history.

There are good grounds for an increase - but just not now. Not for another six months at least.


Andy Ho is a senior writer with The Straits Times.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

hrmmmm it's nice to know we've got such a high density! i know we do have, but i didnt expect it to be higher than new york.. you always see pictures of new york city with their roads filled with yellow cabs...


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Almost every transport related project appears to be delayed nowdays. The ezlink card, the Circle Line, the North East Line and the GPS System. The boards displaying bus arrival times at bus stops have also been scrapped too. All these were supposed to have the latest technology applied on them. What happened to the days of the North South Line and the rest of the older MRT Network. They may be more inferior technology wise, but they have been rather reliable and they do not result in higher fares or delays that much.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

maybe the monopoly is slackening...

but i dont really mind slightly higher fares if it means more conveniences like bus waiting times and increased frequencies.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

The New Paper - 27 Jun 2004

*Nets vs ez-link Two cards to pay ERP? *  

LTA exploring use of ez-link card for ERP, alongside CashCard 
Potential savings of more than $1m a year for LTA from ez-link 
By Melvin Singh& Tan May Ping

IS it time for an alternative to Nets' CashCard when paying ERP? The Land Transport Authority (LTA) is studying the use of the ez-link card for Electronic Road Pricing (ERP) payment, giving consumers an alternative to Nets.

Nets is owned by a consortium of local banks. If LTA proceeds with the plan, there is potential for a consortium of foreign banks to come up with a similar cashless system for a variety of transactions using the ez-link card.

The benefits are huge, said experts. Retailers may be able to bargain for a better deal. After all, with Nets monopolising the market now, retailers have little choice but to accept Nets charges of up to 0.5 per cent for each transaction.

And for consumers, it means the option of putting your money in a foreign bank and using a cashless system at the supermarket too. For example, John, who is servicing a home loan with ABN-Amro, can now move his savings account to the same bank instead of maintaining it in a local bank just for the Nets payments.

If ABN-Amro is part of a consortium of banks that comes up with an alternative to the Nets, John can still enjoy the cashless system for payment.

Of course this means retailers may have to maintain two cashless systems. Not a problem, said retailers.

After all, there's already a separate machine each for Visa, American Express and Mastercard. What's another one?

'They take up a lot of space. But if there is a demand from customers, retailers wouldn't mind taking on another service,' said a spokesman for the Singapore Retailers Association (SRA).

It makes little difference because the machines are usually provided free-of-charge, added the spokesman.

For nearly 20 years, Nets has dominated the lucrative cashless payment scene.

In 2002, Nets made a profit of more than $7 million after tax.

There is also the CashCard, which is owned by Nets.

After the LTA-owned EZ-Link introduced its own card (the ez-link card) it decided the micropayment market was just too big to ignore.

Small transactions are worth $6 to $8 billion a year.

But while the CashCard has been raking in profits, EZ-Link has been struggling. To date, it has not recovered the operating costs of $18 million a year.

Well, LTA seems to be saying enough is enough.

Each time a car zips through the ERP gantry, a motorist pays via the CashCard. Nets makes a tidy profit for facilitating the transaction.

LTA isn't willing to say how much, but experts estimate, based on what Nets charges retailers (up to 0.5 per cent of each transaction), that it's anywhere up to $3 million a year.

Said an LTA spokesman: 'LTA bears the cost of transaction fees paid to Nets. For commercial reasons, we cannot release the costs per ERP transaction.

'Revenue from ERP fees is channelled to the Government's Consolidated Fund. The Government separately pays LTA a management fee to fund its operations.'

But instead of using its own ez-link card, LTA is forced to use the CashCard.

LTA told The New Paper it is looking into the possibility of using its own ez-link card. That's a potential savings of $3 million a year for the LTA.

An LTA spokesman said: 'We are currently looking into improving the design of the ERP In-Vehicle Unit (IU). As part of this study, we are also looking into the feasibility of developing an IU that can accept both CashCard and ez-link card for ERP payment.

'We see benefit in this as there are some 6 million ez-link cards in the hands of users.'

*HUGE POTENTIAL*

LTA said studies are still in the preliminary stage.

The potential for an alternative to Nets is huge. Nets achieved a turnover of $50 million in 2002.

Foreign banks with a Qualifying Full Bank (QFB) status have been eyeing a system similar to Nets.

The six QFBs are HSBC, ABN-Amro Bank, Maybank, Citibank, Standard Chartered and BNP-Paribas.

ABN-Amro's head of consumer banking, Mr Andrew Liew, had earlier said it had been a long standing requirement for the bank to be part of Nets - or an equivalent network.

Since that hasn't worked out, what better way than to start with the ez-link card?

When asked about the latest development, Stanchart's head of consumer banking in Singapore, Mr Wilson Chia, said the bank 'would certainly give due consideration to any new development that benefits our customer'.

Mr Chia said that even though the Nets and EZ-Link systems might end up providing parallel services, Stanchart would like to participate in both because it gives customers more choices.

'It's just like how banks and retailers accept both Visa and Mastercard,' added Mr Chia.

Stanchart became a partner of Nets but is limited to providing top-up services for the CashCard.

Maybank's head of retail financial services, Ms Pollie Sim, agreed that consumers would welcome the added choice and convenience.

She said of the LTA's announcement: 'It is a positive move as the consumers will now have an alternative platform for ERP payment. We would evaluate (any) business proposition accordingly.'

Stanchart's Mr Chia said it was a logical move on EZ-Link's part to venture into ERP payment as it was already being used for the bus and MRT systems.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*h2>Consumers, the biggest winners*

IF foreign banks do form a separate consortium with EZ-Link, the biggest winners would be the consumers. 

For starters, they will have more choices since the Nets and EZ-Link systems would compete for users.

That also implies that consumers would be able to keep money in banks other than the three local ones without having to forgo the convenience of cashless payment.

Two competing systems could also drive down the transaction fees charged by the companies.

That would benefit consumers, said the Consumers Association of Singapore's executive director, Mr Seah Seng Choon.

Mr Seah said: 'With competition, there is a possibility that transaction costs can be driven down. Hopefully, this would be translated to lower costs to consumers.'


And now that EZ-Link might be expanding the use of its card, it should also consider lowering the cost of acquiring the card, said Mr Seah.

Buyers now have to pay $5, which is non-refundable, for an ez-link card.

But it's not only consumers who benefit. Retailers, too, will have more choices.

A spokesman for the Singapore Retailers Association (SRA) said that more competition by cashless service providers is good for retailers.

Said the SRA spokesman: 'If there are two service providers, retailers would view the propositions on both sides, meaning that the new provider's rates would have to be as competitive or even lower than that of the old provider.'

This competition could force down the service fee paid by retailers to the providers.

Ultimately, if there is a demand by customers for a particular provider, retailers normally accept it for their customers' convenience, said the spokesman.

'But in the end, my feeling is that the market is too small for two providers,' added the spokesman. 

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Its about time! The contactless smart card is already the medium for payment of carpark charges and toll charges in Hong Kong and Malaysia respectively. Its about time the ezlink card functions as truly a transportation all in one card, after all, that was its main function. Settle that before moving onto other areas like McDonalds purchase payments where hardly anyone ever uses and I have seen none yet so far. Have you all used it? And I remember there's a branch of Cold Storage or NTUC FairPrice that accepts that form of payment too. Do they expect that we carry so much in our ezlink cards? These are all places that we usually spend more than 10 dollars in, not like public transportation a dollar plus etc. If they wanted to go into other areas why not start by enabling us to pay for drinks at the machine or even public phones just in case we don't have our mobiles with us. Hong Kong even maxmises the use of its high capacity cards by creating a membership scheme that rewards commuters for travelling with them using the card. Sure they started off much earlier, but even so back then they did progress at a very fast pace in coming up with new ideas. A recent example, the Taipei EasyCard, launched only last year I think. It is already accepted in many areas, perhaps even more than the areas in Singapore, and its web site is frequently updated, user friendly and eye pleasing and it even has a member system now.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

i've used the macdonald thing... quite convenient... i think there should just be an all in one card... so troublesome to have more than one.

about carrying alot of money in ezlink card, you could just use giro perhaps?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 29 June 2004 0840 hrs 

*Open up transit-link scheme, LTA urged *  
By Tay Tsen-Waye, TODAY

SINGAPORE : According to a recent report, the Land Transport Authority (LTA) is studying the use of the ez-link card for Electronic Road Pricing (ERP) payment and this could possibly break the dominance now enjoyed by Nets. 

But far from worrying about competition, electronic payment services company Nets said it welcomed the prospect. 

In fact, it hopes the new spirit of competition will lead the LTA to open up the transit-link payment system for MRT and bus services to Nets as well. 

Said Nets chief executive officer Poh Mui Hoon: "If selected areas of operations are going to be opened up, or more payment methods are to be introduced, then it should apply across the board and not selectively in certain areas. And that would include the transit system." 

And if given the opportunity to offer the CashCard payment system to bus and train commuters, Nets would be "very keen", she said. "We have indicated our interest in going into transit in the past. If the Government is going to make a move to introduce certain competition, then it should be across the board ..." 

While acknowledging that an alternative payment system could potentially take away "some" of Nets' ERP business - worth more than $74 million last year - Ms Poh was confident that with the pervasiveness and efficiency of CashCard services, it would remain the more attractive choice for consumers. "Whatever the final decision, the ultimate beneficiary is the consumer. And that's the point of any good business," she said. 

But would it be fair to pit the CashCard against the ez-link card, since the latter charges a non-refundable five-dollar fee? 

Ms Poh said: "Why should you limit (the options) - Why should the consumer be put in a situation where he has to use a particular card - It's about choice, isn't it?" 

And though she agreed in principle that competition is welcome in the ERP arena, Ms Poh was sceptical as to whether a painless system could be put in place.

Using the ez-link card for ERP payments would require the development of a new in-vehicle unit (IU) capable of accepting both cards. Ms Poh wonders if this might not translate to additional costs for the driver. "If you are already paying X dollars, why should you change it? If you have a new car, the IU has to be priced competitively. Why would you pay for a more expensive IU?"

And even if the new IU was accepted, Ms Poh expressed confidence that the Nets CashCards, which can be used for payments at 30,000 points of access and with 19,000 merchants in Singapore, is ready for the competition. 

"Nets has managed the ERP very well. Our CashCard is also in retail. So if any other parties wanted to come into those areas, they'll be welcome to compete, but they will have to deliver the value," she said.

Due to the large volume of Eftpos (electronic funds-transfer at point of sale) transactions processed by Nets, CashCard enjoys economies of scale, which Ms Poh said, lowers the cost to merchants.

Last year, Nets processed 7 billion transactions, accounting for more than $55 million in revenue - an increase from $50 million in 2002, but a marginal drop from $56 million in 2001.

And despite its market dominance in cashless payments, Nets is looking for ways to improve the value of its products by increasing its scope of usage.

Recently, it introduced the CashBack system at 193 outlets, including Singapore Post, NTUC Fairprice outlets, and BP stations. It is also looking into biometrics technology to improve the authentication of CashCard users.

And in terms of teaming up with foreign banks to offer a cashless system for a variety of transactions similar to the Nets' local consortium, Ms Poh said it was already working with Standard Chartered in its Eftpos system.

Said Ms Poh: "Nets has had 20 years of experience processing bank cards, ATM cards, debit cards and the Eftpos. We would be very keen to work with qualifying full banks (QFB) to see how we can offer a service. If they are interested to form an alternative network, Nets would be keen to see how to provide the switching services and manage the network. Nets has all the capabilities and the scale to help QFBs." - TODAY

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

The New Paper - 02 Jul 2004

*Leak on mobile camera locations? It's fine with us, say Traffic Police *  

HAS there been a leak about where the police are likely to set up mobile speed cameras? 

An e-mail message has been going around, warning motorists about certain roads.

But the Traffic Police feel that's not such a bad thing, if it makes drivers more careful.

The e-mail lists 11 locations, two of them as 'verified'. It was not known who 'verified' this or how.

As these cameras are portable, they can be set up on any road.

They are supported by a tripod stand and can easily be hidden from view as they are not bulky.

A policeman standing anywhere along the road can operate the equipment by himself.

Using laser technology, the cameras detect speeding vehicles and capture images of the vehicle.

Police spokesman ASP Victor Keong would not say if the list was authentic.

But it does help, as drivers would observe the speed limit on the roads they think have mobile speed cameras, said the Traffic Police.

The commander of the Traffic Police, Deputy Assistant Commissioner Teo Kian Teck, said: 'That (sharing of information) itself is an indication of our enforcement impact. Traffic Police cannot stop them from sharing such information.

'If that sharing leads to better driving behaviour, we are totally fine with that.

'Ultimately, our aim is not to catch people but to deter them from speeding.

'We hope motorists will realise that speeding kills and that their time on the roads will be better spent being mindful of others rather than being focused on avoiding detection.'

The Traffic Police have stepped up enforcement in the last two years.

Last year, 130,385 traffic summonses were issued to motorists, compared with 106,903 in 2002.

These were for offences like beating the red light and speeding.

MORE SPEEDING TICKETS 

From January to March this year, 13,173 speeding tickets were issued, 3,271 more than in the first quarter of last year.

Deputy Assistant Commissioner Teo said: 'We want to ensure greater compliance from motorists in their driving behaviour.

'The Traffic Police would like to send a strong message to road users that we are continually on the lookout for serious violators.

'We will not hesitate to (take enforcement action) against them and pedestrians too, as all road users need to be made aware of their actions on the roads.

'Their actions affect not only their own safety, but that of others. All play a part in road safety.'

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hidden eyes - believe it or not*

-Upper Serangoon Road, 9 to 11am ('verified')

-Farrer Road/Adam Road, 10am onwards

-East Coast Parkway after Bayshore exit, after 5pm

-Bartley Underpass

-Braddell Road, near the long pedestrian bridge near Singapore Press Holdings

-West Coast Highway, before the new McDonald's

-Tampines Expressway in both directions under the Tampines Flyover ('verified')

-Tampines Avenue 10

-Along Jalan Boon Lay from Ayer Rajah Expressway (AYE), towards Jurong Point at the junction of Chin Bee Drive

-Clementi Avenue 6 from Pan Island Expressway to AYE, just before entering the underpass at the traffic light junction of Clementi Loop Road along Orchid Country Club.

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 3, 2004
*Comfort rewards more cabbies for service *  
_Five per cent more Yellow-Top and Comfort cabbies get cash awards from Comfort Transportation for good service this year _ 
By Jessica Lim 

THE Land Transport Authority (LTA) may be coming down hard on cab companies for failing to keep accident rates down but yesterday, more drivers from the largest operator were rewarded for good service than the year before.

Comfort Transportation gave cash awards to 10,717 of the more than 11,000 full-time drivers of its Yellow-Top and Comfort taxis, a five per cent increase.

Eight out of 10 got at least $200 for not earning any demerit points.

About 1,400 received less while 70 got nothing - compared to last year's 2,800 underperformers. 

About 1,600 did so well they got up to $600. One of them is Mr Anthony Chee, who received 11 commendations last year for his clean taxi, politeness and good knowledge of roads.

A cabby for almost 10 years, he recalls taking a woman about to give birth to hospital. 'I told her that I'll try to go as fast as I can while driving safely. At the hospital, I opened the door for her and went to get her a wheelchair.'

A clean taxi is such an obsession for Mr Chee that he would drive to a petrol kiosk to clean it if passengers had dirtied it. He said: 'That way, passengers who take my cab will be happy. Who wants to sit in a dirty taxi anyway?'

Comfort Transportation said it spent about $2.2 million on these rewards which, since 2001, were also given to relief drivers. About 130 relief drivers received token sums this year.

Last month, the LTA had warned the four main cab companies that they face a fine of up to $100,000 after next month if their accident rate did not go down.

In each of the past few months, their taxis had been in about 70 accidents, 17 more than what the LTA considers acceptable.

The chief operating officer of Comfort and Yellow-Top, Mr John Lee, hopes the award would encourage the drivers to continue providing good service.

Taxi-driver Chee shares his wish. 'Many times, the commendations I receive come unexpectedly. I hope other cabbies will do the same, that's good enough for me.' 

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

haiyar stupid speed cams. what's the speed limit on roads?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 03 July 2004 1247 hrs 

*Police detain 210 motorists for traffic offences *  

SINGAPORE : Traffic Police detained 210 motorists for various offences in a six-hour operation on Friday night.

Most were caught for speeding - 103 motorists!

A total of 18 motorists were stopped for drink driving, while 88 were found to have made illegal modifications to their vehicles.

One motorist was also arrested for driving without a valid driving licence.

The operation, which also involved Land Transport Authority enforcement officers, was conducted in Ang Mo Kio, Tampines, Clementi, and the Pan Island and Seletar Expressways.

The Traffic Police said regular operations helped raise awareness of road safety and get motorists to comply to traffic rules and regulations.

It said accidents due to speed-related factors had increased by 22 cases to 288 cases in the first three months of this year, compared to the same period last year.

Motorists convicted of speeding can be fined up to $2,000, jailed up to six months and have their driving licence suspended. - CNA

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 1, 2004
HALF-YEAR FIGURES LIKELY TO RISE 25%
*Car sales set to hit all-time high *  
By Christopher Tan 

THE number of cars sold in the first half of the year, which ended yesterday, is likely to exceed 47,000, a 25 per cent jump on the same period last year.

Preliminary figures, covering only members of the Motor Traders Association (MTA), show total passenger car sales in the first half at 43,000 to 44,000. This is up from the 34,540 registered in the first six months of last year. 

Sales by MTA members account for 90 per cent of the market here. With total deliveries - including parallel imports - having crossed the 40,000 mark by last month, the overall first-half figure should be at least 47,000.

Unless momentum flags, last year's all-time record of 81,259 units sold will be broken.

Among the reasons for the strong demand, according to Citigroup Smith Barney research head Lim Jit Soon, was the fact that 'banks have been very aggressive in offering car loans, and that has made cars more affordable'.

One indicator can be seen in the number of cars scrapped, which has greatly surpassed Land Transport Authority (LTA) expectations.

In just the first five months of this year, LTA statistics show that 49,151 vehicles - the bulk of them cars - were taken off the road. This is 8 per cent more than last year.

The LTA's allocation of certificates of entitlement (COEs) to replace scrapped vehicles, for the whole of this year, is just 66,900.

Most motor traders expect an upward adjustment in October, though one commented: 'This year's COE quota is already a record. If more are released, the market may not be able to absorb them.'

Strong demand for cars has already driven COE premiums up by $5,000 to $8,000 since January - depleting savings from a cut in upfront vehicle taxes early this year.

Leading the runaway market, despite an ageing model line-up and newer products from rivals, is Toyota.

The marque remains the favourite, with distributor Borneo Motors delivering about 13,000 units in the first six months of this year, compared to 10,000 in the same period last year.

The Toyota Camry, launched in late 2001, still outpaces its arch-rival, the Nissan Cefiro. Up to May, 1,888 Camrys were registered, versus 1,336 Cefiros.

Borneo Motors managing director Mark Choong said buyer response to the recently introduced Thai-made Camry has been 'very good', but maintaining overall sales in the second half will be 'tough' as competition grows. He added that one new product is planned towards the end of the year.

Hyundai comes a distant second with sales of about 7,000, followed by Nissan at 6,500. Rounding out the top 10 are Honda, Mitsubishi, Mazda, Mercedes-Benz, BMW, Kia and newcomer Chevrolet. 

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 10, 2004
NTU GRADUATION
*Cellphone way to beat traffic jams *  
By Maria Almenoar 

TIRED of being stuck in a traffic jam when rushing to a destination in a cab, graduand Liu Hui decided to find a way to avoid such frustrating situations.

As part of her final-year project at the School of Computer Engineering in Nanyang Technological University, she took a suggestion made by the sub-dean and turned it into a winning software.

It can relay up-to-date images of traffic situations on the expressways to mobile phones. 

Her project attracted the attention of two telecommunications companies, Motorola and DNA Communications, which plan to offer the application in the new Motorola i830 phones to be launched next month.

'It was a combination of inspiration from my professor, an interest in this field of work and just hating traffic jams,' said the Singapore permanent resident who arrived here in 1998 from the eastern province of Shandong in China.

Miss Liu, an only child, came here on a scholarship. She decided to tap existing Land Transport Authority Web cameras and devise a way to transfer their still images to mobile phones.

The 23-year-old also figured out how to manipulate the size and quality of the images so they could be received clearly on a cellphone screen.

Miss Liu, who now works with Motorola as a software engineer, is part of the largest cohort of NTU students graduating next week - 5,426 from seven of the university's schools.

Her father, who has a manufacturing business in China, and her mother, who markets tablecloths, are here for her graduation.

A total of 11 ceremonies will be held from Monday to July 17. The 5,000-plus graduates include the pioneer batches from four master's programmes - bioinformatics, technology and operations management, knowledge management, and environmental science and engineering.

Speaking at a press conference yesterday, NTU's deputy president, Professor Er Meng Hwa, said: 'We are very proud of our students and we hope that the education and their experience at NTU will come in useful in whichever path they choose to embark on.'

NTU will have graduates from more varied disciplines in the coming years. They include the first batch of students from its School of Biological Sciences, who will graduate next year, and the intakes for two new schools - humanities and social sciences; and art, design and media - which start this academic year. Its School of Physical Sciences opens next year.

Miss Liu, whose graduation ceremony is on Monday, says it is highly likely she will be part of another such NTU occasion in a couple of years, as she is hoping to join a master's programme there soon.

'There's just so much to learn and find out about. And who knows, I might invent something again,' she said.

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 12, 2004
*Stiff competition driving more cabbies off the road *  
By Christopher Tan 

MORE cabs on the road may be good news to the commuter, but cabbies unable to cope with the competition posed by the rising numbers are throwing in the towel.

Although none of the taxi operators would admit it, anecdotes from the industry point to more and more drivers calling it a day and returning their vehicles.

'The market is quite saturated, and the going is quite tough,' said an industry source.

'Cabbies used to have a ready pool of relief drivers to share the rental of the vehicle, but these days, all these relief drivers have been sucked up by the new companies.'

According to Land Transport Authority data, Singapore's taxi fleet has grown by 5 per cent this year. As of May, there were 20,048 cabs on the road, compared with 19,132 the same time last year.

Since 1993, the taxi population has ballooned by 50 per cent. If one were to go back to 1984, it has almost doubled.

'The three new players - Smart Automobile, Trans-Cab and Premier Taxis - have already added 450 cabs to the market,' the source said.

And SMRT Taxis plans to increase its fleet to 3,000 by end of the year. It has about 2,000 now.

The Straits Times managed to track down several taxi drivers who have quit. 

One, Mr L.C. Heng, 57, a veteran of 17 years, returned his cab to ComfortDelGro last month. 

'I can't find relief drivers. All the relief drivers want to drive big taxis and new ones,' he said. 

Mr Heng said he cannot afford to foot the cab's daily rental of about $80 himself. And it does not help that takings are down because of the enlarged cab population.

'Previously, I can make $100 a day, now I drive 12 hours and make only $40 to $50.'

He said he will switch to relief driving.

'Shorter hours, less stress, and it's easier for me to go on holiday,' he said. 'Also, there's not much benefit being the main hirer.'

Another driver, Mr Benson Lim, 56, quit last Friday. 

'I've been driving for over 20 years, and it's only in the last three years or so that I can't find relief drivers,' he said, adding that he, too, might turn to relieving other cabbies.

Cabby C.K. Chan, 52, moaned: 'The market is very bad. Twelve years ago when I started, I could make $3,000 a month. 

'Now, it's $1,500 - and only if I drive 12 hours a day.'

If not for contracts to ferry company workers, he would find it hard to make ends meet.

'People become taxi-drivers mostly because they can't find any other job,' he said. 'So if they quit, it means things must be quite bad.'

Ms Tammy Tan, spokesman for ComfortDelGro, Singapore's largest taxi operator with more than 16,000 cabs, said: 'We're unable to provide details on the return rate by our drivers, but it is slightly higher than in previous years.

'This is not unexpected though, given that the economy is picking up and there're three new cab companies around.'

SMRT Taxis, however, claimed it has not noted any change in the number of cabs returned, but an insider said 'those who quit are mainly the new ones... those who came in for a year or less' because they discover that 'it's not as easy as they thought'.

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## eyetoeye (Dec 6, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> JULY 12, 2004
> *Stiff competition driving more cabbies off the road *
> By Christopher Tan
> 
> ...


I find this a bit silly... i mean, all those cab companies suddenly being born and those already in existence expanding...... it's like a badly time move isn't it? Don't you find it silly? Hmm.....


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 15, 2004
*New device to help cabbies drive safely *  
By Goh Chin Lian 

TRANSPORT giant ComfortDelgro is using a new camera and sensor system that can tell if a cabby is braking too abruptly or tailgating a vehicle, to improve driving safety.

Its new cabbies and those who have more than two accidents in a year will have to go for a driving session with the device tracking their every action on the road.

A driver being assessed will have four digital cameras mounted on his vehicle. These will record traffic conditions, the focus of the driver's eye and his head movement.

A sensor will pick up what a passenger would feel when the driver accelerates, brakes and turns a corner. A laptop computer will analyse the performance instantly.

The whole assessment takes about 90 minutes.

Comfort Driving Centre bought four units of the portable device at US$50,000 (S$85,700) each and will carry out the assessments for ComfortDelgro, the biggest cab owner here with 16,700 Comfort, Yellow-Top and CityCab taxis.

The move comes at a time when cabbies are being criticised for the number of accidents they get into.

The Land Transport Authority said last month that going by its monthly audits, cab companies have failed to keep a cap on the number of accidents.

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## eyetoeye (Dec 6, 2003)

Ha! Finally! But frankly. i doubt it'll have excellent results.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 19, 2004
*British buses to be Comfortingly familiar *  
By Neo Hui Min 

LONDON - Soon a Singaporean boarding a bus in London may wonder if the driver took a wrong turn and ended up in the British capital by mistake.

That is because it will not be long before bus drivers here start wearing uniforms with a brand that is more familiar back home - ComfortDelgro.

Even the name of the London black cab booking service Comcab has a familiar ring to it. It, too, is part of the ComfortDelgro group.

One of Singapore's main transport companies is now among the top five players in London's competitive public transport environment. Known here as Metroline, ComfortDelgro's London bus operations have captured 12 per cent of the market share. It services 84 routes, mostly in the capital's north-western areas. 

It also handles booking services for about 3,800 cabs in London, Aberdeen and Edinburgh. 

ComfortDelgro acquired the business in 2000, after bus services here were privatised. 

The British subsidiary contributes about $500 million to the group, just under a third of total group turnover. Last year, the total group turnover was $1.8 billion.

Metroline managing director Steve McAleavy said the company has since been actively branding its group's name in its communications. 

Industry players who realise the bus company is now Singaporean-owned are always curious to find out what it means to be working for a company so far from home.

'People are used to the idea of working for European companies, but Singapore is over 6,000 miles away and seven or eight hours ahead,' said Mr McAleavy.

'Some people can't get their heads round to the idea of Singapore, it just stretches the imagination because it is so far away.'

Despite the distance, changes have come swiftly since the takeover, he said. The bus fleets have been renewed and buses are getting better engineering.

The Singaporean group has also invested heavily in technology, even fitting buses with a satellite positioning system that tells drivers where the next buses in front and behind them are in relation to their current location. 

'If you lived in London you would have experienced waiting ages for a bus, and then all of a sudden, three or four of them would arrive at once,' Mr McAleavy said. 'This new GPRS system helps drivers to gauge the distances between each other.'

About 280 of its 1,000 or so buses now boast the system, and it will soon be fitted to the rest. 

The modernisation of the operations is a significant change to a sector which has not always been known for technological innovation.

The company is now trying to increase its market share against 31 other bus companies in London. It is also awaiting the coming privatisation of a quarter of Dublin's state-owned bus services, with intentions to buy some of the routes. 

Finance director Steve Ellis said: 'We have big ambitions.' 

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Business Times - 19 Jul 2004

*DaimlerChrysler aims for mass-market hydrogen-fuelled cars in 2014 *  

SINGAPORE - Car giant DaimlerChrysler said on Monday it hopes to sell pollution-free, fuel-cell cars to the public within a decade but acknowledges that making them cheap enough will be its toughest challenge. 

'We can expect to see a commercialisation of fuel-cell cars in ten years,' DaimlerChrysler's Head of Technology and Environmental Communications Edith Meissner said in Singapore as the company delivered five cars for road testing in the Southeast Asian city. 

Since 1994, DaimlerChrysler has invested US$1 billion (S$1.7 billion) in the technology, which powers vehicles with compressed hydrogen. The engines emit no pollutants as the only waste material is pure water. 

Prototype hydrogen-fuelled vehicles typically cost US$1 million to US$2 million each, including the US$200,000 cost of making the fuel cell itself, according to industry estimates. 

'At the moment, the cost is the biggest challenge we face. We are sure that with the economies of scale and the development of the techniques we will reach the goal,' she added. 

DaimlerChrysler is loaning five Mercedes-Benz A-class 'F-Cell' cars to companies and a government department in Singapore for two years of road testing. It did not say what each model cost. 

Worldwide there'll be 60 such DaimlerChrysler vehicles in cities like San Francisco, Los Angeles, Tokyo, and Berlin by the end of the year, the company said. 

Singapore was chosen as one of the test sites because of its tropical climate and government support for cleaner technologies, DaimlerChrysler's fuel cell director Dr Andreas Truckenbrodt said. 

It'll cost S$50 to refuel the car with a tank that can travel 100 miles (160 kilometres). Refuelling can be done at a specially equipped gas station in the eastern part of Singapore. 

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 19, 2004
*New flyover to finish ring road project *  
By Goh Chin Lian 

A NEW flyover linking Braddell Road to Lornie Road will be built by the end of 2007, the last project in a S$400 million-plus exercise to direct motorists away from the city centre by easing traffic on an outer ring of roads.

Those who use the flyover will be able to bypass two junctions, one at the main entrance to Mount Alvernia Hospital, the other at MacRitchie Reservoir.

It takes at least two to three minutes to clear the junctions now during the morning rush hour.

The 1.5km flyover will start in front of Braddell-Westlake Secondary School, in Braddell Road, run above the existing Marymount Flyover and merge into a viaduct that links Thomson Road to Lornie Road.

Construction work on the project is expected to begin by the end of the year.

The LTA has so far spent S$400 million to build two viaducts, four flyovers and six underpasses, as well as other road works, to ease the traffic at 12 junctions along Bartley, Braddell, Lornie, Adam and Farrer roads, as well as along Queensway up to the Ayer Rajah Expressway.

Engineers of the former Public Works Department came up with the idea of a route that bypasses the city in the early 1970s, so motorists need not enter the city centre to traverse the island.

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 20, 2004
*Perched on taxi-tops, moving and soaring* 
By Suryani Omar 

TAXI-TOP advertising is going places.

In response to surging demand from advertisers, ComfortDelGro has decided to dramatically increase the number of its taxis with roof-top advertisements.

By May next year, the number of these taxi-top ads will leap by 3,000 or 38 per cent from the current 7,800 taxis out of the company's total fleet of 16,700.

The company says that demand for these constantly moving ads is strongest from banks, telcos and camera makers.

Comfort Ads, a part of ComfortDelGro, is the biggest player in the taxi-top ad sector with 85 per cent market share on its Comfort, City Cab and Yellow-Top taxi.

SMRT taxis also carry such ads.

ComfortDelGro is the world's second-largest land transport company.

In an interview with The Straits Times, the general manager of Comfort Ads, Mr Thomas Ang, said that with the liberalisation of the banking sector, ad campaigns for credit card and unsecured loans from banks have increased.

'Business picked up around mid-May and demand has been growing steadily.

'Banks, telcos and camera companies have upped advertisements by about 20 per cent.'

Comfort Ads introduced the taxi-top ads 10 years ago, starting out with just 750 taxis.

Mr Ang said that the key appeal of taxi-top ads was the wide reach they achieved simply because they are 'on the move'.

One company that is very satisfied with this form of advertising is travel portal Zuji.

'Cabs are highly visible, mobile and, therefore, a perfect choice to carry the Zuji message to large numbers of people in Singapore,' said Zuji's director for marketing, Mr Philip Ho.

Ms Carolyn Kan, managing director of M&C Saatchi, which worked on Zuji's taxi-top ad campaign, agreed.

For the campaign, 250 cabs were painted to look like popular brands of taxis in Sweden, Jamaica, Brazil and the United States.

In an e-mail interview, Ms Kan said: 'Taxi advertising was chosen primarily because it presented an opportunity for a fresh way to associate Zuji with travel amongst our target audience.

'This launch campaign of which taxi advertising was key, doubled Zuji's brand awareness and quadrupled sales in just three months from the launch.'

Comfort Ads' taxi-top ads make up 7.5 per cent of the total market share for the outdoor advertising industry.

The outdoor advertising industry is worth about $100 million a year.

Advertising rates for taxi tops range between $75 and $110 per month for a cab, depending on the number and the type of taxi-top chosen.

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*First 'green' Merc handed over for trials *

*NEA to test car that runs on hydrogen fuel in everyday traffic conditions 

By Radha Basu 
*
THE first vehicle in a small fleet of experimental, zero-pollution cars was handed over to the National Environment Agency (NEA) at the Botanic Gardens yesterday.


The Mercedes Benz fuel-cell car - built at a reported price tag of $1.8 million - runs on hydrogen, which combines with oxygen in the air to power the engine.

Along with energy, only water and steam are produced. Cars powered by conventional fuels such as petrol and diesel produce noxious fumes.

Six such cars, which have maximum speeds of 140kmh, will be based in Singapore, as part of a global DaimlerChrysler venture.

A total of 60 will be tested over two years in Singapore, Tokyo, San Francisco, Los Angeles and Berlin, in the largest project of its kind in the world.

Also launched yesterday, in Upper East Coast Road, was the first hydrogen-refuelling facility here. 

Speaking at the launch, Environment Minister Lim Swee Say noted that 'besides offering greater convenience to vehicle operators, co-location with existing infrastructure could reduce upfront investment and lower operating cost'.

The facility, owned by British Petroleum (BP), is sited at a regular petrol kiosk. A second may be opened by the first quarter of next year. 

NEA and four other project partners here - Lufthansa Airlines, tyre-maker Michelin, Conrad Centennial Singapore hotel and BP - will each get a fuel cell car.

The sixth will be used by DaimlerChrysler staff.

NEA chief executive officer Lam Joon Khoi told The Straits Times his officers would provide regular, practical insights on vehicle performance in everyday traffic conditions.

But it will be many years before ordinary Singaporeans will get to whizz about in hydrogen-powered cars, which have engines that now cost 10 times more than conventional ones.

DaimlerChrysler said it does not expect commercial roll-outs before 2010. Dr Andreas Truckenbrodt, who heads its fuel-cell research programme, said the use of platinum - one of the world's most expensive metals - in the fuel cell was driving up costs, but added that alternatives were being explored.

Yet siting the test-driving here is important. Mr Lim said it was important for Singapore to 'keep on pushing the frontiers of technology'.

'It is important that we get involved early to know about the technology and implementation issues, so that when the technology is ready for large-scale deployment, we can be one of the early adopters.'

Having driven the new car, he also said the engine was very smooth and quiet.









A smooth ride for Environment Minister Lim Swee Say, who drove a hydrogen fuell cell Mercedes Benz to the BP kiosk in Upper East Coast Road.









The BP kiosk on Upper east Coast Road is the first hydrogen-refuelling facility here, and the car had more hydrogen fuel pumped in. Five other such cars are on the way.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*BP plans station that makes fuel 

By Christopher Tan *

A REFUELLING station that makes its own fuel is the promise to be found in British Petroleum's (BP) second hydrogen pump in Singapore.

The station, expected to be up and running by the first quarter of next year, will produce its own hydrogen gas by using electricity to split water into hydrogen and oxygen atoms, a process known as electrolysis.

It's one step ahead of the first hydrogen station that was opened officially yesterday. Located in a regular BP petrol kiosk in Upper East Coast Road, its supply of hydrogen arrives in trucks.

BP's general manager for hydrogen, Mr Michael Jones, told The Straits Times that the main cost of hydrogen fuel is transportation.

'We produce enough hydrogen at our oil refineries to refuel 10 million vehicles. And the cost is the same as petrol before taxes,' he said.

'With electricity costing about 15 Singapore cents per kilowatt-hour here, we envisage that hydrogen produced through electrolysis will cost $11 to $12 per kg.'

The figure, which excludes tax and profit, is half the $25-per-kg rate chalked up at the East Coast station, said Mr Jones.

The environmentally-friendly fuel is being used to power six fuel-cell Mercedes-Benz cars on a government-sponsored trial here.

Besides electrolysis, hydrogen can be made from natural gas. BP sees this as the most economical method, but Mr Jones noted that piped gas is currently unavailable at the high-tech one-north hub in Buona Vista, where the second pump will be sited.

Like the East Coast pump, it will cost about $1 million to build.

Mr Jones said BP is the world's leading supplier of automotive hydrogen and operates 10 stations, with four producing the gas where they're sited.

After Singapore, BP will open a station in Australia later this year, with the United States and China next on the list.

'By then, we'd have in excess of 20 stations,' Mr Jones said, and they are in such European cities as Barcelona, Berlin, Hamburg, London, Munich, Porto and Stuttgart.

'That is more demonstration projects than any other energy company. It reflects our approach of 'learning by doing'.'


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 27, 2004
*Longest flyover set to be ready in mid-2005 *  
_Troubled contractor L&M Prestressing will be allowed to complete second part of project, work on which had stopped for 10 months _ 

By Christopher Tan 

SINGAPORE'S longest flyover, where work had stopped for 10 months because of the contractor's money problems, is now slated to be ready in the middle of next year. 









_The 5km flyover linking Telok Blangah Road and the West Coast Highway was supposed to have been opened to traffic by last year but contractor L&M Prestressing ran into financial problems. Three-quarters of the project had been done and the final phase - laying the tarmac - would take place next March. _ 

And contrary to speculation, the same contractor, L&M Prestressing, will complete the second portion of the 5km flyover, said the Land Transport Authority yesterday. It would link Telok Blangah Road to the West Coast Highway.

An LTA spokesman said three-quarters of the project had been completed and the final phase - laying the tarmac - would take place next March. p> 'Based on the revised programme, the project is scheduled to complete in the first half of 2005,' she said. 'We are working closely with L&M Prestressing to ensure that they complete the project by this time.'

However, L&M director Yeo Boon Siah said the company planned to complete the project by the first quarter of next year.

The flyover was to have been ready some time in the last quarter of last year but L&M Prestressing ran into financial problems soon after starting work on it in 2000.

Mr Yeo said yesterday that the company had settled all unpaid salaries, an issue some of its employees had brought to the Ministry of Manpower. The company's parent, Indonesian-owned L&M Group Investments, is expected to raise $10 million this week, with a placement of one billion new shares.

Mr Yeo told The Straits Times that majority shareholder Edwin Soeryadjaya - of the family that once owned Indonesian conglomerate Astra International - has undertaken to buy any unsubscribed shares.

The delayed flyover is among a handful of LTA projects that have hit the skids recently. Others include the Queensway-Commonwealth Avenue road interchange and the first stages of the Circle MRT Line.

'We are naturally not happy with the progress,' the LTA spokesman said of L&M's work, 'but we should allow the contractor the greatest leeway to try to complete the job.'

Will the contractor face any penalties for late completion, as provided for in most public works contracts?

'They had earlier put in some claims on meeting unforeseen ground conditions and we will have claims against them for the delay,' the spokesman said, adding that 'this will be sorted out'.

L&M's Mr Yeo said the project was unprofitable but declined to disclose the loss. 'As you'd expect, it is quite substantial,' he added.

According to records, the Pasir Panjang viaduct costs $142 million, and L&M's portion was secured for $58 million.

Mr Yeo also said that L&M Prestressing has another loss-maker on its hands: a $72-million project to build a viaduct linking Bartley Road to Airport Road. This is scheduled to be up by late 2006.

These unprofitable projects have made L&M Prestressing wary, said Mr Yeo. He added that the company would not be tendering for any LTA projects in future and would seek new business outside Singapore. 

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> *BP plans station that makes fuel
> 
> By Christopher Tan *
> 
> ...


Taken from bus......


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Hahaha!! What a coincidence!

Sometimes I think you shd be a journalist instead.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Hahaha!! What a coincidence!
> 
> Sometimes I think you shd be a journalist instead.


Emmm I never say teaching will be my career for life(at least for now since I've not really try it).............


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Oooo....we shall see then? 

Anyway, I pass by that Pasir Panjang Viaduct everytime on my way to school. The funny thing is I never knew it was stalled!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Oooo....we shall see then?
> 
> Anyway, I pass by that Pasir Panjang Viaduct everytime on my way to school. The funny thing is I never knew it was stalled!


I used to pass by it everytime too.......I was wondering how come they took so long........(I always think that way when it was peak hour and the road was packed with container trucks........ :bash: )


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Sounds familiar. 

But thank goodness most of the time I have to travel via that road, it wasent peak hours. Actually the road is quite smooth most of the time? The viaduct seems to be mainly to get the trucks out of the way!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Sounds familiar.
> 
> But thank goodness most of the time I have to travel via that road, it wasent peak hours. Actually the road is quite smooth most of the time? The viaduct seems to be mainly to get the trucks out of the way!


Yes, i always notice it was smooth after those trucks use the completed viaduct at telok blangah....thank goodness.......and most of the time, off peak hours are generally smooth......but sometimes can't help it when the lecture ends at 6pm..... :bash:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Peak Hour Traffic at Kallang/Lavender


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Yes, i always notice it was smooth after those trucks use the completed viaduct at telok blangah....thank goodness.......and most of the time, off peak hours are generally smooth......but sometimes can't help it when the lecture ends at 6pm..... :bash:


 Interesting.....its almost like a bridge linking the terminals around Keppel with those at Pasir Panjang! And to think that many think its just another initiative to help them get to the city faster..haha.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Interesting.....its almost like a bridge linking the terminals around Keppel with those at Pasir Panjang! And to think that many think its just another initiative to help them get to the city faster..haha.


With the bridge, I'm sure the efficiency and operation of the port will be enhanced......


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah lah..but in the long long long term, it wont be used by those trucks anymore!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Yeah lah..but in the long long long term, it wont be used by those trucks anymore!


Maybe in the long long long long term, they'll build one extension from Pasir panjang to tuas.......


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

That is not impossible! 

In fact, if I am not wrong, it seems like Jurong port will be shifting to that wierd shaped reclaimed land at Tuas Extension, and it might be allowed to grow to be as big as PSA!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 29, 2004
*S'pore makes case for open transport sector *  

A STRONG and open transport sector will boost economic growth and cooperation in the Asia-Pacific region and countries should take concrete steps to make this liberalisation happen, Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong said yesterday.

And the aviation sector was one area he cited as proof that an easing up of rules was necessary for success.

This sector is faced with challenges such as increasing fuel prices, the emergence of budget carriers, changes in aircraft technology and the need to enhance safety and security, Mr Yeo said at the Fourth Apec Transportation Ministerial Meeting in Bali.

According to the World Travel and Tourism Council, by 2010, more than 30 million new jobs will be created in the travel and tourism industries, with total tourism revenue exceeding US$3 trillion (S$5 trillion).

The aviation sector, especially, has to anticipate and facilitate this vast potential for growth, he noted.

'Only with a strong and liberal transport sector can trade, investments and tourism flourish,' he said in his speech on the second day of the three-day meeting.

Singapore, Mr Yeo said, is committed to the process of liberalisation and is also giving priority to ensuring the safety and security of transport.

'This is reflected in all our numerous port facilities and the 1,000 ships on our...shipping registry fully complying with the ISPS code well before July 1,' the minister said.

At a discussion session later yesterday, he again reiterated the benefits of liberalising the air transport sector.

It is estimated that 'for every US$100 spent on air travel, the economy gains US$325; and 100 extra jobs in the air transport sector produce 610 new jobs within the country', he said.

Mr Yeo, describing transport as a key enabler of economic growth, said Asia's economic growth cannot be achieved in isolation.

He acknowledged that Apec member economies are at different levels of economic development and that some may need to liberalise at a slower pace. 'But it is important that all are moving in the same direction, so that we can all share in the growing transport sector pie and benefit from it,' he added.

Copyright @ 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*S'pore makes case for open transport sector *

A STRONG and open transport sector will boost economic growth and cooperation in the Asia-Pacific region and countries should take concrete steps to make this liberalisation happen, Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong said yesterday.

And the aviation sector was one area he cited as proof that an easing up of rules was necessary for success.

This sector is faced with challenges such as increasing fuel prices, the emergence of budget carriers, changes in aircraft technology and the need to enhance safety and security, Mr Yeo said at the Fourth Apec Transportation Ministerial Meeting in Bali.

According to the World Travel and Tourism Council, by 2010, more than 30 million new jobs will be created in the travel and tourism industries, with total tourism revenue exceeding US$3 trillion (S$5 trillion).

The aviation sector, especially, has to anticipate and facilitate this vast potential for growth, he noted.

'Only with a strong and liberal transport sector can trade, investments and tourism flourish,' he said in his speech on the second day of the three-day meeting.

Singapore, Mr Yeo said, is committed to the process of liberalisation and is also giving priority to ensuring the safety and security of transport.

'This is reflected in all our numerous port facilities and the 1,000 ships on our...shipping registry fully complying with the ISPS code well before July 1,' the minister said.

At a discussion session later yesterday, he again reiterated the benefits of liberalising the air transport sector.

It is estimated that 'for every US$100 spent on air travel, the economy gains US$325; and 100 extra jobs in the air transport sector produce 610 new jobs within the country', he said.

Mr Yeo, describing transport as a key enabler of economic growth, said Asia's economic growth cannot be achieved in isolation.

He acknowledged that Apec member economies are at different levels of economic development and that some may need to liberalise at a slower pace. 'But it is important that all are moving in the same direction, so that we can all share in the growing transport sector pie and benefit from it,' he added.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Auto updating of fare stages on 9 bus routes 

Starting tomorrow: Satellite system, delayed from 2002, will prevent overcharging 

By Goh Chin Lian *

AUTOMATIC updating of fare stages will start on nine bus services from tomorrow, in a move to prevent passengers from being overcharged when bus drivers forget to update them manually.

The new feature will be introduced on all buses 'progressively', said the Land Transport Authority in a joint statement with bus operators SBS Transit and SMRT Buses yesterday.

They have spent the past two years testing a satellite- based system that tracks the position of buses and calculates the fare stages.

The number of fare stages travelled determines the bus fare.

The system will be in place initially on SBS Transit's services 40, 228, 265, 268 and 506, and SMRT Buses' 173, 180, 184 and 189.

Ez-link card readers at the exits on the buses will be de-activated when the doors close and the buses move off.

The readers will be activated only when the bus is 100m away from the next bus stop, when the fare stage has been updated.

SBS Transit said that it will have 50 staff members on hand on its bus services for the first two mornings to help passengers get used to the system.

The automatic updating was to have been introduced with the ez-link electronic fare card in April 2002, but the system was not ready then.

All 4,000 bus stops had to be mapped precisely, as well as the routes of about 3,600 SBS and SMRT buses.

It would have been 'ideal' to launch it at the same time as the ez-link system, but the LTA had said the contactless farecard's basic system needed to be 'stabilised' first.

Several technical issues had to be worked out, both with hardware and software and the system was then acting up at 10 'problematic' bus stops, mostly downtown.

Currently, drivers update the system manually at each fare stage, which typically consists of two bus stops. 

If this is not done correctly, wrong fares are charged.

About 95 per cent of drivers remember to do so but an automated system means they will not have to.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Bridge-widening at Bukit Timah *

A 68-YEAR-OLD bridge for vehicles that spans the Bukit Timah canal will be widened to improve traffic flow in the area.

The Land Transport Authority (LTA) said the 13.5m-long bridge, located at the junction of Chancery Lane, Dunearn Road, Bukit Timah Road and Balmoral Road, will be made wider as it is currently too narrow to handle the amount traffic that uses it.

The bridge, which was built in 1936 and is a two-way road with three lanes, will have a total of six lanes by the end of next year.

The stretch of Chancery Lane, Balmoral Road and Dunearn Road leading to the junction will also be widened.

The project is expected to cost $1.79 million.

Work, which began last month, is expected to be completed in the fourth quarter of next year. It will include landscaping of the area.

The LTA said that vehicles will be able to continue using the bridge while the work is going on.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Singapore's Mass Rapid Transit & Light Rapid Transit (Part #2)*

..


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Business Times - 21 Sep 2004

*SMRT, LTA rule out barriers at MRT stations* 

_Barriers cannot effectively prevent trespassing_ 

By TAILA KRISHNAKUMAR 

SMRT Corporation and the Land Transport Authority have ruled out installing railings and half-height barriers as a safety measure at open-station MRT and LRT platforms.

'Physical barriers, such as metal railings and half-height barriers cannot effectively prevent trespassing onto the tracks as commuters can still enter the tracks by going through the openings or climbing over the barriers. Such barriers may also pose a safety hazard if commuters get trapped between the barriers and the train doors,' they said in a joint statement. 'A balance needs to be struck between excessive installation of safety features and how such measures would exact a cost on the provision of public transport services,' the statement added.

But both the rail operator and the LTA assured the public that they take a serious view of the safety of commuters. SMRT has enhanced the safety measures at stations with open platforms. Their reiteration of their commitment to safety came as a spate of incidents at MRT station platforms raised concerns over commuters' safety.

'Eight-seven per cent of the cases where commuters were found trespassing on the tracks at aboveground MRT and LRT stations in the last 13 years were non-accidental acts. For the safety of commuters, the operators will step up enforcement against those who violate the instruction not to step beyond the yellow line until the train has stopped at the station,' said LTA and SMRT.

Despite various safety measures in place, there have been more than 220 cases where commuters have jumped onto train tracks since 1991. The cases of non-accidental trespass included commuters jumping onto the tracks to retrieve personal items, commuters taking short cuts and acts of suicide.

Commuters who ignore instructions not to cross the yellow line until the train has stopped can be fined up to $500. Those caught trespassing on the tracks can be fined up to $5,000.

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Business Times - 21 Sep 2004

Hock Lock Siew
*With media deal done, is transport next?* 

By WONG WEI KONG 

SO WILL the public transport sector see a consolidation similar to that in the media industry? The stock market seems to think so. Shares of transportation group ComfortDelgro Corp rose yesterday, for instance, on speculation that such a consolidation may be looming.

After all, there are similarities between the two industries. The perceived need for competition had led the government to open up both sectors. Then came the realisation that the market here may not be able to support such competition, with the government then indicating that it would not block the players from calling it quits if they so wished.

Now that Singapore Press Holdings and MediaCorp - after losing millions of dollars - have reached a compromise on TV and free-newspaper competition, it looks like it may be the turn next for ComfortDelgro (and its listed subsidiary SBS Transit) and rival SMRT Corp. Indeed, it can be argued that competition makes less sense in public transport than in media, even when putting the financial numbers aside.

Both ComfortDelgro and SMRT operate rail, bus and taxi services. With the exception perhaps of taxis, there is actually no real competition between the bus and rail operations run by ComfortDelgro and SMRT.

For one thing, both companies have limited pricing power, since bus and rail fare revisions require the approval of the Public Transport Council. For another, route rationalisation means little overlap in services, leaving commuters usually with no choice but to take whatever is available. So competing for customers - or ridership in this case - does not take place.

If the public transport sector is to be truly rationalised, there is really only one logical conclusion: one rail operator and one bus operator, and eventually perhaps just one super land transport company.

ComfortDelgro, which grew out of the merger between taxi operator Comfort and bus operator Delgro, is the dominant bus and taxi player in the market. However, its unit SBS Transit also operates a rail service, the North East Line (NEL), which has been incurring losses from lower-than-expected ridership since it began operations in June 2003. The government built the NEL at a cost of almost $5 billion and SBS Transit is said to have spent an estimated $100 million in operating costs. The good news is that losses from NEL have been narrowing; in the second quarter, losses fell to $5.4 million from $7.2 million a year ago. 

But NEL isn't the end of ComfortDelgro's rail challenge. The government will hand over the Punggol Light Rapid Transit (LRT) system to SBS Transit to run by the end of this year. Will there be enough ridership? Given recent reports suggesting that fewer people than expected are moving to live in Punggol, a new town, there is the possibility that Punggol could mean more losses for the ComfortDelgro group.

On the other hand, SMRT, the dominant rail operator, will be better placed to run new rail lines like NEL and Punggol given its economies of scale. Consolidation should see SMRT take over ComfortDelgro's rail lines, becoming the sole rail operator, while ComfortDelgro takes over SMRT's buses and becomes the sole public bus service provider.

Once that happens, a merger between the two to create a super land transport group is a distinct possibility, a move that would boost their regional potential - ComfortDelgro has already built up significant overseas operations while SMRT is keenly exploring opportunities abroad. 

The devil, of course, will be in the details. The SPH-MediaCorp deal involved just one listed company, but any such consolidation in the public transport sector would involve three listed companies: ComfortDelgro, SBS Transit and SMRT. But the ComfortDelgro group counts the Singapore Labour Foundation as its biggest shareholder while for SMRT, it is Temasek Holdings. With the two dominant shareholders both linked to the government, a deal may come sooner than expected, especially if it makes commercial sense.

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

The New Paper - 21 Sep 2004

*Switch to luxury travel... by bus* 

By Celine Lim 
[email protected] 

EVEN as airlines are going budget, bus companies are switching to luxury.

From leather seats to on-demand movies from the touch-screen LCD monitor of your personal entertainment system and even a hostess to serve you meals.

Express bus company Transtar Travel will start the new service from Singapore to Kuala Lumpur (KL) next month. Each year, thousands head north, to places like Kuala Lumpur, in coaches. Little surprise then that bus companies are sprucing up their coaches.

For a first-class seat on Transtar's coaches, a one-way ticket from Singapore to KL will cost $56 while the rate from KL to Singapore is RM88($39).

Mr Tony Chiang, 60, a retiree who does freelance marketing consulting, travels to KL from Singapore two or three times a month 'for leisure'.

He usually makes the trip on Super VIP coaches because it is 'more convenient than taking a plane and takes almost the same amount of time'.

'I have to travel to the airport, check in my bag, go through immigration and take a taxi from the KL airport to the town area.'

All in all, it usually takes more than four hours. A coach would take about half an hour more.

Passengers board the new first-class coaches at Transtar Travel outlets at Lavender MRT, Boon Lay and Golden Mile Complex and their final stop is at the new Imbi Bus Terminal at Pasar Rakyat, which is about a 10-minute taxi ride from KL's Times Square.

Transtar Travel estimates that 20,000 people travelled by express coach from Singapore to Kuala Lumpur last year.

Lawyer Lawrence Tan, 57, usually drives between KL and Singapore at least twice a month for work.

When he started commuting in 1992, he did not want to take a bus as it was 'pretty boring'.

But these days, he often takes the double-decker express coaches run by Nice bus company.

'I would go for the new first-class express coach if I really want to relax. I won't mind paying a little more since I arrive refreshed.'

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Business Times - 21 Sep 2004
> 
> Hock Lock Siew
> *With media deal done, is transport next?*
> ...


I think this is practically the hot topic for discussion of late. What do you guys think about it? Should SMRT just do the rail network, while Delgro goes back to buses only?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Rivalry 'won't work for MRT'  

By Christopher Tan * 

THE chairman of ComfortDelGro, Mr Lim Jit Poh, wants one operator for trains and another for buses because 'it's plain to see that competition for certain industries doesn't work in a small economy such as ours'.

He expressed his reservations on competition when asked to comment on the possibility of SMRT Corp taking over the money-losing North-East MRT Line (NEL) now run by ComfortDelGro's subsidiary, SBS Transit.

It is a view that mirrors events in the media industry last week when rivals Singapore Press Holdings and MediaCorp consolidated their positions by merging their mass-market television and free-newspaper operations.

Mr Lim told The Straits Times: 'It is in my opinion better to centralise the rail and bus operations; that is, have one operator for each.'

While insisting that such a plan was not under way, he indicated that one possibility would be for SBS to sell the NEL to SMRT and buy its bus business, which SMRT acquired for $194 million in 2001.

'Let the different modes compete with each other and let commuters decide which to choose from,' Mr Lim said, noting that taxis, the third mode, 'are already deregulated, with three more new players on the scene'.

'At the end of the day, this will be best for all,' he said.

The potential of a deal between the transport operators was first floated by Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong last year, when he said the Government would not object to a merger of rail operations.

He reiterated it soon after, saying SMRT will automatically operate all future lines if it took over the NEL.

With the media merger, talk of a rail deal resurfaced. Yesterday, the speculation drove ComfortDelGro's share price five cents higher to a record $1.36.

It surpassed most analysts' price targets for the year as a hefty 15.34 million shares changed hands, putting it fifth on the list of most active stocks.

SMRT's shares moved half a cent higher to 70 cents on a trading volume of 2.64 million shares. 

Said one analyst: 'The benefit of a deal is seen to be more immediate for ComfortDelGro. It will stem its losses on the North-East Line, which is about $20 million a year. The benefit for SMRT, however, is a bit more longer term in nature.'

Observers see the two transport operators facing similar challenges as the media companies.

One has a money-losing rail business, while the other has a small and not-so-profitable bus operation.

But unlike SPH and MediaCorp, which had been talking for about two years, the transport companies, sources said, had met only once on the issue.

'So far, there is nothing,' said SMRT chief executive Saw Phaik Hwa yesterday, maintaining that it did not make sense to pay for a money-losing company. 

But she is not saying never, adding that 'it all depends on the deal'. 

However, Ms Adele Yeo, an analyst at investment bank JP Morgan, said investors should not hold their breath for a deal.

'We do not see such plans in the near term,' she said.

A ComfortDelGro insider said yesterday: 'If we have to pay SMRT to take over the line, we might as well run it ourselves.'

The Straits Times understands that consultants engaged to assess the NEL had concluded that it would be profitable in the long run.

Analysts concur.

Kim Eng Securities transport analyst Lisa Lee said the 20km line would lose about $18 million this year and will 'break even in 2007 or 2008'.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Put competition back into public transport *  

I READ with interest about Singapore Press Holdings and MediaCorp merging their TV and free-sheet operations, in which it was stated that the two media giants have been competing in each other's traditional domains since limited competition was granted in the media sector in 2000, and that both companies have been incurring 'continuing losses' in their respective ventures.

I am glad that the authorities finally realised that Singapore is too small a market to support competition in the media sector. Similarly, the authorities should rethink its competition strategy for the public-transport sector. SBS Transit was given the right to operate the North East Line (NEL) to provide competition to train operator SMRT. Similarly, SMRT was given the green light to merge with Tibs so that it could provide bus services.

The whole idea of competition was to give commuters more choices in the procurement of transport services. Therefore, in order to compete for commuters, the operators would have to improve their services, be it in faster and more comfortable travel or in more competitive pricing.

However, in this case, the 'competition' created did not result in more choices as the two companies essentially service very different routes; there was no real competition. 

To make matters worse, to reduce overheads and duplication within the companies, there was mass rationalisation of bus routes so that buses would not travel the same routes as the MRT. This resulted in fewer choices for commuters going from one place to another, not to mention their having to pay more due to the high construction and maintenance costs of NEL. The whole purpose of competition was defeated.

Real competition and the resulting benefits can be achieved only if two companies or more are allowed to compete on the same routes. Of course, I am not suggesting building another NEL or having two buses from the different companies travelling the same route. 

However, competition can still be achieved by different operators offering different modes of travel. For example, commuters willing to pay slightly more can take the MRT for a faster ride, while those who wish to travel more economically can do so on the buses. 

Alternatively, if the authorities finally decide that Singapore is too small for real competition, we could perhaps consider merging the transport operators to achieve economy of scale and improve efficiency.

Hopefully, commuters would then be able to benefit from better services and prices, which are what they want ultimately.

*SEAH KOK TIONG*


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Buses, trains should complement one another, not compete *  

I REFER to the report that the chairman of ComfortDelGro, Mr Lim Jit Poh, suggested having separate operators for rail and bus services ('Rivalry 'won't work for MRT'; ST, Sept 21). He was reported as saying, 'Let the different modes compete with each other and let commuters decide which to choose.'

I don't agree. Buses and trains should not compete, but should instead complement one another to create a seamless and fully integrated transportation system.

If the two transport modes are allowed to compete, it would lead to a divergence of interests, with each operator trying to pull commuters away from the other. The result will be a messy system of duplicated or redundant services and non-alignment of bus and rail routes. Eventually, it will lead to higher costs for commuters on both modes. 

Please, let us not compete for the sake of competing, but look at the broader objectives of the transportation system and, more importantly, the cost and benefit to the eventual stakeholders: ordinary Singaporeans.

I urge the authorities to seriously rethink any proposal for such inter-modal competition if we are serious about wanting to maintain Singapore's world-class transportation system.

*EDWIN YEO TEE YEOK*


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 01 October 2004 1535 hrs 

*SBS Transit introduces new vehicle location system in more routes *  
By Pearl Forss, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : The Vehicle Location System (VLS) will be introduced on another 10 SBS Transit service routes starting Monday. 

They are service numbers 225, 229, 262, 269, 273, 292, 317, 333, 334 and 335. 

SBS Transit says this addition follows the successful launch of the system over the last three months on 15 service routes. 

The VLS allows for the automated updating of fare stages through a satellite-based bus tracking system. 

Once the bus position is determined automatically, bus drivers no longer need to update the fare stages manually, and this will eradicate human error in the updating of fare stages and hence, ensure accurate fare deduction. 

To inform commuters about the VLS, posters and decals will be displayed at Ang Mo Kio, Bedok, Bukit Merah, Jurong East, Serangoon and Tampines Bus Interchanges where the ten services are operating from. - CNA 

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

If they are finally so interested in tracking the buses, then why dont they revive that old plan to actually give REAL TIME arrival times for each bus service at bus stops?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> If they are finally so interested in tracking the buses, then why dont they revive that old plan to actually give REAL TIME arrival times for each bus service at bus stops?


Yup....I'm waiting for that.....so "sick" of waiting for buses....... :bash:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Yup....I'm waiting for that.....so "sick" of waiting for buses....... :bash:


Unfortunately, they dont seem to have the brains to use it for that purpose, prefering to push the thing through only because they want to reduce pricing descrepencies?

Do they need a reminder that private companies arent always going to consider the interests of consumers who are almost 100% reliant on their services? :rant:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

*When island-wide ERP implementation?*

Does anyone know when the govt. is going to roll out an island-wide ERP system? 

Does this mean we will enjoy reduced ARF rates and road tax as well?

Would all these mean even cheaper COEs for us?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

renyeo said:


> Does anyone know when the govt. is going to roll out an island-wide ERP system?
> 
> Does this mean we will enjoy reduced ARF rates and road tax as well?
> 
> Would all these mean even cheaper COEs for us?


Wah...where did you hear of these plans from? I do know that the government is thinking of shifting the taxation system based on a "per usage" rather then "capital acquisition" basis, but I didnt know they are going to actually impliment that? 

Btw, welcome to the forums, and do check out the Singapore forums in the Asia section! :wave:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

I heard that the LTA is thinking of the possibility of tearing down the ERP gantries in the future and using GPS technology instead to charge drivers entering certain areas at certain times... Thats what I heard... Dont know the details though I do know that no concrete plans have been made public yet...


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> I heard that the LTA is thinking of the possibility of tearing down the ERP gantries in the future and using GPS technology instead to charge drivers entering certain areas at certain times... Thats what I heard... Dont know the details though I do know that no concrete plans have been made public yet...


GPS again? I would have problems with that. Wont that give them lots of leeway in tracking any single car there want? Where is our privacy then (from what is left of it that is..haha)?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Thats why no concrete plans to implement that system is out yet...cause they have to deal with so many other issues...


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Well they jolly well should. I dont want them to track me when I drive to a seculded corner to do some private stuff!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2004)

Check this out which I sourced from One Motoring website:

"When will Weekend Cars be automatically converted to normal cars?" 

"The Government has previously announced that the automatic conversion of Weekend Cars (WECs) to normal cars (NCs) would be effected when the Electronic Road Pricing (ERP) scheme is implemented island-wide. This is expected to take place beyond year 2000.

Phase 1 of the ERP, which was completed in Sep 98, involved the automation of the Area Licensing Scheme (ALS)/ Road Pricing Scheme (RPS). ERP Phase 2, which started in Sep 99, involved only another cordon outside the Central Business District (CBD). The current coverage of our ERP system thus cannot be considered island-wide.

Beyond Phase 2, ERP will continue to be extended to other parts of Singapore where and when traffic congestion levels become unacceptable. The pace of this expansion will depend largely on the travel pattern of motorists and the traffic situations after ERP Phase 2. It is therefore not possible to determine at this point in time the exact implementation schedule of island-wide ERP.

Owners of WECs will be given ample notice of the date when their WECs can be automatically converted to NCs."

Phase 3 ERP roll-out will happen but nobody knows when. A usage based taxation system would gradually reduce the price of car while still ensure the roads are free flowing. Probably the current COE freefall could serve as the crossover platform to cheaper cars, reducing the pain of car owners.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 18 October 2004 1813 hrs 

*Commuters can soon find out bus arrival times via SMS *  
By Yvonne Cheong, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : Have you ever been stuck at a bus-stop, wondering when your bus would arrive? 

Well, for those who are waiting for Express Service 518, you can now find out just how much longer the wait will be. 

SBS Transit has just rolled out an SMS service, which tells you when Express Bus Service 518 will arrive. 

All you need to do is send an SMS to *655. 

The service will then ask which bus you are waiting for and the bus- stop code, which can be found on bus-stop poles. 

Most bus commuters are applauding this move. 

"I think it's fantastic because you won't have to guess what time the bus is coming. You can do some shopping while waiting for the bus." 

"I think it's a very good idea because it will help us know what time to reach the bus stop." 

The estimated arrival time is derived using a location-based technology, but it doesn't take into account traffic jams. 

The service is free over the next four weeks, after which it'll cost 10 cents till March next year, and 30 cents per request after that. 

"I think 30 cents is ok. But if they bring the cost lower, that'd be much better," said a member of the public. 

"SBS Transit does not benefit from this cost. It all goes to SingTel which I believe will help them defray their development cost," said Mr Elwyn Tan, deputy director for marketing at SBS Transit. 

After the pilot run, the service will be extended to other express bus services and later to long frequency bus routes which have longer waiting times. 

But the service is only for SBS Transit buses, and for now only available to SingTel mobile users. 

"We're looking at tying in with other telcos as well. We'll do a review of the trial one month later, and possibly extend to other express services," said Mr Elwyn Tan. - CNA 

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

SBS Transit & the Land Transport Authority are smart! Rather than investing millions on displays at major bus stops to show the times at which the next bus will arrive, they make use of mobile phone technology instead, saving them huge infrastructure costs! And rather than not earning a profit from the setting up on those displays, they might in fact even earn a tidy profit from the smses being sent out to the telco company. Another ingenious idea from Singapore?!

Despite the costs of sending out the smses, at least we finally get what we commuters have always wanted?!


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

ripoff!!! i demand that this service be FREE! its ridiculous to have to pay to know when your bus is coming.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Well for the next 4 weeks its FREE! So you can sms AS MUCH AS YOU WANT...though only on ONE BUS SERVICE...

After that till March next year its 10 cents per request and beyond March its 30 cents...

I guess some people would still want the service... Its a either you pay to get the service or you don't pay and you get NOTHING situation!


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

i thought it would be a little like paying everytime you look at the lcd screens at mrt platforms :/

i wont be in singapore for the next four weeks anyway


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Erm...excuse me....I hope you guys noticed the catch.

All the service does is to tell you the SCHEDULED arrival time, and not the ACTUAL arriving time.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

REALLY!!!!!!!!! Didn't realise that... I would rather they tell me like ''SBS Transit Bus Service Number 222 Is 0.5 Kilometres Away. Thank You For Using RipUsOffEveryday Message Service - Another Quality Service Brought To You By SBS Transit & SingTel''.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

good! i hope there'll be a way we can record how late or early it actually is and file complaints! either they increase the frequencies or be more punctual.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

:rofl:!

You think they managed to employ GPS systems that fast?

If you want to be smart, use the free trail period to go right ahead and keep smsing them the whole day to collate all the bus arrival times. You wont have to sms them ever again after the trail period! :lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

If the service comes as a price, chances are not many ppl will use it....... :bash:

Why don't they just come up with the GPS thingy??.......:no:


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

wah... that's not very user friendly is it? defeats the purpose of the service. might as well sit at the bus stop all day.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

heirloom said:


> wah... that's not very user friendly is it? defeats the purpose of the service. might as well sit at the bus stop all day.


I will rather sit at the busstop and wait......it's free........


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

i dunno... i iimagine if i receive an sms of the scheduled arrival time, and the bus comes like 5 minutes late, i might get so angry i smash the windscreen with my phone.. haha. i'm prone to imaginary violent outbursts.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> wah... that's not very user friendly is it? defeats the purpose of the service. might as well sit at the bus stop all day.


 What is not user friendly? GPS??


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

sitting at tthe busstop is not very user friendly.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> sitting at tthe busstop is not very user friendly.


 You are a crazy mofo.

If the capitalists hear you saying this, they will be concluding that you need some interesting advertising to keep you entertained!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> You are a crazy mofo.
> 
> If the capitalists hear you saying this, they will be concluding that you need some interesting advertising to keep you entertained!


No wonder there are advertisement at the busstop......:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> No wonder there are advertisement at the busstop......:lol:


 Yeah lah.....so if the likes of heir dosent shutup.....:rant:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Get bus arrival times - via SMS *  

THOSE taking the SBS Transit express that runs between Pasir Ris and the city - service 518 - can find out the exact time the bus will arrive under a new pilot scheme.

Commuters dial *655 and key in the bus number and bus stop code to get the answer, which will be sent by SMS.

The service is free until Nov 19, after which it will cost 10 cents until the end of February. From then, commuters will be charged 30 cents for each answer.

SBS' deputy director for marketing, Mr Elwyn Tan, said the service, which started yesterday, will be tried out for six months and could be introduced for other services. 

The alert is now available only to SingTel subscribers, but SBS said it is in talks with telcos StarHub and M1 about extending it to their subscribers as well.

SBS yesterday also launched new features for its bus travel guide on its website at www.sbstransit.com.sg 

The guide now provides the location of restaurants, hospitals and shopping malls up to a 5km radius from a bus stop, as well as where these stops are.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

i'm talking about this not being user friendly!



> If you want to be smart, use the free trail period to go right ahead and keep smsing them the whole day to collate all the bus arrival times.


i dont mind more ads though. the more the better.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

heirloom said:


> i'm talking about this not being user friendly!
> 
> i dont mind more ads though. the more the better.


What kind of advertisement would you like to see but have not appear so far??


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

no texture.. i'm just saying slurpee is more fun to drink than that. it costs... i don tknow? normal price lor


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Oct 25, 2004
*At world No. 2 now, ComfortDelGro eyes top spot* 

SINGAPORE bus and taxi giant ComfortDelGro has set its sights on becoming the world's biggest land transport operator.

Chief executive Kua Hong Pak reckons the company can get there in four to six years, and is prepared to put S$400 million into the effort. 

'Hopefully, ComfortDelGro will be the world's largest land transport group, and a name that's recognisable in many parts of the world,' he told The Straits Times in an interview.

From its Braddell Road headquarters, it already oversees bus and taxi companies in several places, including China and England.

It is on the look-out for more overseas transport businesses to buy or form joint ventures to run, especially in China.

ComfortDelGro was formed in March last year in a merger between Comfort and DelGro.

Mr Kua said: 'It's not widely known that ComfortDelGro is already the second largest land transport company in the world.'

With 36,300 vehicles, it ranks behind Laidlaw of the United States which has a fleet of 52,500.

ComfortDelGro seeks to earn at least half its total revenue from overseas by 2008 or 2010, up from just over a quarter when the merger took place. By then, it will be poised to overtake Laidlaw.

ComfortDelGro is focusing on growing within the countries where it already operates. Its key investment in Britain is Metroline, which runs buses in London, Scotland and Dublin.

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

seems that PSA and ComfortDelGro are worldwide no. twos!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

It was indeed a surprise that Comfortdelgro is this big. Good to stamp its name all over the world if its dream is realised thou...helps in our reputation as a transport hub!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Taxi companies score another 'F' for safety in LTA report card  

By Asha Popatlal/Pearl Forss, Channel NewsAsia*

SINGAPORE : Singapore's taxi operators have scored an "F" for safety once again -- this time including the new kids on the block. 

The fail mark is from the second report card on service standards, for April to June, prepared by the Land Transport Authority. 

This is their last chance to improve, or risk fines of up to S$100,000. 

Road accidents involving taxis have made the news time and time again. 

Safety became an issue when in June this year, the four main players -- Comfort, CityCab, SMRT and Yellow-Top Cabs -- failed to meet LTA's standards in their first report card. 

The maximum allowed is two crashes per 10 million kilometres. 

The companies managed an average score of 2.45 accidents per 10 million kilometres this time. 

While it is better than the earlier 2.7 figure for the first quarter, it is still not up to par. 

It is similar bad news for new entrants, TransCab, Smart Automobile and Premier Taxis, who also failed the accident rate standards. 

Responding, taxi drivers say they are not always to blame. 

"They always use taxi drivers as an excuse. Whatever goes wrong it is always the taxi driver's fault. So this sort of thing, the LTA should look into it case by case," one taxi driver said. 

"If a driver is driving too long, they are too tired, of course there is a risk. But sometimes you cannot blame them; one breadwinner, they have to bring back a certain amount," another said. 

"Suddenly, the passenger asks you to turn right, then suddenly they say, no, you turn left -- that's the thing," said a third cabbie. 

Passengers weren't too concerned though. 

"Taxi drivers are pretty responsible individuals. If they are tired, they themselves also know how to take care of their safety," one said. 

But the taxi companies aren't taking chances. 

They are using a combination of measures, from counselling and refresher training to incentives and demerit points to drive home the safety message. 

ComfortDelGro, the biggest operator, recently installed a new silent speed alerting device in 20 taxis. 

Feedback has been positive and it will be installed in another 50 taxis. 

New entrant Premier Taxis say because they have a small fleet, all it takes is one accident a month and they fail. 

Another new entrant, SMART Taxis, says passengers also can help by indicating their alighting points early. 

Nonetheless, by the time the next set of results are out for the period of July to September 2004, taxi companies will have to meet the set accident rate. 

If they don't and can't offer any mitigating explanation, they will be liable for fines of up to S$100,000 by the LTA. 

The only silver lining for the established companies is that when it came to getting cabs for callers, they all passed, exceeding the 90 percent standard set. - CNA


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

RafflesCity said:


> seems that PSA and ComfortDelGro are worldwide no. twos!


 Global number twos perhaps, but Delgro now has a fleet of comfort taxies getting into too many accidents.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

The things singaporeans do for a car! 

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 01 November 2004 1255 hrs 

*Number of contestants at MediaCorp Radio-Subaru Challenge down to 12  
By Johnson Choo, Channel NewsAsia*

SINGAPORE: The number of contestants in the MediaCorp Radio-Subaru Challenge at Ngee Ann City has dwindled to 12 from the 238 when it first started on Saturday. 

As of 9.45pm on Monday, eight men and four women were still standing with their hands on the brand new $90,000 car they are trying to win. 



When the Challenge crossed the mentally-challenging 48-hour mark at 1pm earlier in the day, 18 men and seven women were left. 

As the Challenge crept towards that mark - a psychological barrier for the contestants - the strain was really showing. 

Paul Yang, general manager of Comfort Ambulance and Services, said: "Most of them, I should say, have back pain, leg swollen, wrist swollen. We try our best to give them some massage to relieve the pain as well as give them some comfort." 

Bernard Lim, MediaCorp Radio's deputy general manager, said: "We've approached a very, very crucial stage now with only about 20 people left in the game. This is the time when people refuse to give up, they want to hang on there. But as judges and officials, we have to go around and play the rules very fairly. Some of them obviously cannot even keep their hand flat on the car any more, so we have to disqualify them." 

Family and friends were out in force to cheer on the remaining contestants. 

"We're here to support him and make sure he's awake - my friend here, number 194," said supporters of contestant Roy Koh. 

Unfortunately, Roy Koh dropped out of the race just 18 minutes short of the 48-hour mark. 

At 1pm, the remaining 25 contestants took their much awaited 5-minute break. 

Besides getting a much-needed massage, they also helped themselves to the packed food and drinks. 

A must-have was the energy drink. 

To ensure the supply does not run out, the organisers from MediaCorp Radio actually went out to the entire stretch of Orchard Road and bought up every single can available. 

But for the contestants, besides these sustenance, they will also need an extra dose of grit and undying determination in order to win. - CNA


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^
Haha....the other day I saw on the new, thr reporter was saying that the body odour from the contestant was strong since they have to endure the sun(sweat), rain (and can't take shower)..............

But the Subaru they'll "fighting" for is a marvellous car.........:yes:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Disgusting siah. Seriously, would any of you consider joining such a contest? Considering how I like to stay up for hours without sleep, maybe I should give it a try eh?


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

uh... if there is no allowance for me to wash my face i definitely wont take part


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't mind taking part......just treat it as going to field camp in army.....:lol:

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 02 November 2004 1617 hrs 

*MediaCorp Radio-Subaru Challenge winner lasts record 75 hours *  
By Johnson Choo, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : A winner has finally emerged from the third MediaCorp Radio-Subaru Challenge as 23-year-old sales executive Ian Lee beat 29-year-old administrative officer Cheang Pui San by a minute to set a new record time of 74 hours and 59 minutes. 










He beat the previous record by more than nine hours in the event at Ngee Ann City Civic Plaza. 

Ms Cheang, contestant number 120, lifted her palm off the car two minutes short of 75 hours into the challenge. 

A minute later, Mr Lee, contestant number 66, took his right hand off the car and was declared the winner of a brand new S$90,000 car. 

The two contestants were immediately rushed to the first-aid post for a checkup. 

Family and friends surrounded the two very physically and mentally exhausted contestants. 

So what were Mr Lee's first thoughts when he won? 

"It was a great feat. I thank God and I thank my family members," he said. 

The two contestants earlier had to brave the erratic weather, which alternated between the blazing sun and pouring rain. 

At 2.50 pm, organiser MediaCorp Radio decided to isolate the two contestants and this proved to be the crux in determining the winner, as both tried hard to stay focused and lucid. 

Unfortunately for Ms Cheang, after spending more than three days here, she only managed to go away with more than S$2,000 worth of shopping vouchers as the first runner-up. 

She was sent to the hospital for observation to make sure that she was physically all right. 

That left Mr Lee a very happy and proud owner of a brand new Subaru Impreza WRX. 

Last year's winner held on for nearly 67 hours, while the winner of the inaugural contest in 2002 lasted 62 hours. - CNA

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nov 3, 2004
*S'pore's trail-blazing land transport policies lauded* 
By Christopher Tan
Senior Correspondent 

SINGAPORE is miles ahead in the land transport game. That swift summation comes from the man who is dedicated to promoting mass mobility, Mr Wolfgang Meyer.

Mr Meyer is president of the International Association of Public Transport, a 119-year-old advocacy group based in Brussels. 

Many of the emerging trends in cities around the world - such as congestion-pricing, electronic fare collection and privatisation of transport operators - are already practised by Singapore, he pointed out.

'You have high political support for sustainable development in the city,' he said when he was here recently. 'And sustainable mobility is the basis for sustainable development on the whole.' He praised the political will of the Government in managing the car population, a feat few others have duplicated.

'Motorisation is increasing very fast. But you need a lot of time and money to establish a road system. You are running against time.

'The private car is used for two hours, and parked for 22 hours... It's a waste of liveability. In Singapore, you've not given too much space to the car.'

He said politicians 'must be courageous', citing the example of London mayor Ken Livingstone, who pushed through congestion-pricing just before elections and still won.

'At first, the shopkeepers in London were afraid that congestion-pricing would keep people away,' he recalled. 'But the opposite has happened. The city is more accessible today.'

Mr Meyer said that it was 'astonishing' to see how the rail network had grown in just 15 years. 'Every year, close to 8km is added,' he noted. 'The financial investment is huge, and doing all that construction in such a densely populated city - that's what I admire most.'

Mr Meyer said people often speak about public transport in terms of 'deficits and subsidies'. 'But the benefits to the entire community - there's no balance sheet for that. Governments should remember this - that the mobility of the people is not measurable.'

He said public transport in Europe, where it started, is undergoing a change. 'We need competition. Economic reasons are the best for a sound public transport business.' He believes the State should allow transport operators to 'act as real entrepreneurial companies'.

'If you accept this... then you must accept the conclusion that fares must be decided by the companies first. These companies have the best feel of the market,' he said.

The State should then decide how it wants to help 'the poor, the students, the handicapped' cope with higher fares, he added. 

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> uh... if there is no allowance for me to wash my face i definitely wont take part


 You can do it during the break time what...muahahaha

Or you can also pray for rain.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

the break sounds very short... how long is it?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

I only noe they got 5 min breaks...how frequent is that I am not so sure thou.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

haha as i guessed. i can't wash my face in 5 minutes. my morning ritual takes 15 minutes (including peeing and brushing teeth).


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> haha as i guessed. i can't wash my face in 5 minutes. my morning ritual takes 15 minutes (including peeing and brushing teeth).


 :rofl:!!!!!

Erm...15 mins is very normal. The thing is i dont think u need to wash face, pee, and brush teeth during every break for this competition loh.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

but the breaks are only 5 minutes!
i have to go through the ritual twice a day!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Business Times - 05 Nov 2004

*ComfortDelGro wins 3 bus licenses in Malaysia *  

SINGAPORE - Comfort Bus, Singapore's largest private bus charter operator said it has been awarded three Malaysian licenses to offer bus chartering services.

It said in a press release, its three new buses, which cost $620,000, will make their maiden journey tomorrow to Genting Highlands, a gaming resort near Malaysia's biggest city of Kuala Lumpur. 

Comfort Bus, a member of the ComfortDelgro Group, will also offer travel agents and corporate customers chartering services to Johor, Malacca, Port Dickson, Kuala Lumpur and Mersing on these buses.

The expansion into Malaysia is an extension of its Singapore operations of 400 buses.

ComfortDelgro Managing Director and Group CEO, Kua Hong Pak, said in the statement, 'Together with our rental car business in Malaysia, we look forward to expanding further our operations there.' 

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nov 6, 2004
YESTERDAY'S TALES
*People movers of the past *  

Trolley buses were common here from the 1920s to 1962.

THE earliest buses on Singapore's roads were trolley buses which were brought in during the 1920s to replace electric trams.

Like trams - and unlike today's diesel-fuelled public buses - trolley buses were powered by overhead electric lines. They ran on roads rather than tramlines.

The Singapore Traction Company had a 30-year monopoly to run trolley buses and motor buses in town.

By 1929, 90 trolley buses plied a distance of 30.5km. Two years earlier, the tram service, which started in 1905, had been phased out.

The fare then? 10 cents.

Because of the electric lines that powered the buses, journeys could be eventful.

Whenever a bus turned a corner, the conductor had to hop out and grab ropes connected to the lines. Otherwise, the connection would be broken.

Improving technology meant faster modes of public transport, such as motor buses - called wu xian dian che, or wireless vehicle.

Mostly Leylands, Albions or Chevrolets, these buses ran on fuel. From 1935, 'mosquito buses' - so called because they could weave in and out of traffic - began to serve rural and fringe areas.

By the 1940s, there were more motor buses than trolley buses on the roads. Trolleys were completely replaced in December 1962, and the electric lines that powered them came down.

The Singapore Traction Company collapsed in 1973.

*Transporting you back to the past* 

1905: Electric trams begin service. 

1920s: Trolley buses, also powered by overhead electric lines, are brought in to replace the trams. By 1929, there are 90 trolley buses on the roads. 

1927: Trams are phased out. 

1935: Motor buses begin to serve rural and fringe areas. 

1962: Trolley buses are completely replaced by motor buses. 

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

I think the CSS's services days are truly numbered. They are a relic of past days, a service which was once needed, but no longer so in today's scenario. They might as well get rid of them all quickly instead of doing it one at a time!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nov 8, 2004

*HK's public transport beats S'pore's because it's reliable, affordable *  

I LIVE in Hong Kong.

The structure of the public transport system in Hong Kong is similar to that in Singapore, but the efficiency of the system in Hong Kong is second to none.

If Singapore is ranked third, it must have been a distant third.

Although the Singapore media often praises the so-called world-class standard of the Singapore public transport system, the best compliment comes not from ourselves but from our more developed neighbours.

These are some observations on Hong Kong's superb transport system:

Affordability: In Hong Kong, the cost of public transport is kept affordable in relation to the average income level.

Reliability: There is no SMS service to inform commuters arrival times. There is no need for such an expensive service as the public transport system is reliable.

Efficiency: Hong Kong's bus system is made up of 'regular' buses (similar to Singapore's SBS buses) and minibuses. There are many express routes that ply between residential areas and key business areas. The minibuses are driven by market demand and operate in areas not frequented by the 'regular' bus routes.

Competitiveness: Since the MTR subway system and bus companies are owned by separate entities, there is real motivation for each company to improve its services and meet market demand. Within the bus transport system, there are at least five companies to service the community - Firstbus, Citybus, KMB and two minibus companies.

In Singapore, SBS has undertaken numerous initiatives to improve the system, an instance being the introduction of SMS service. 

However, knowing arrival times of buses is useless if the bus system is not efficient and reliable in the first place.

In an environment of a real world-class transport system, there would be no need for an SMS service. The implementation of the SMS service presumably entailed high set-up costs which will eventually be passed on to consumers.

Transport companies should remember that their imperative public role is to provide an efficient and inexpensive transport system.

Frills such as SMS service and television sets on buses should be regarded as a secondary objective, the primary one being to continuously improve the efficiency of the transport system.

Only with an almost flawless public transport system will there be a control on the number of cars on the roads. 

Long Tian Fang
Hong Kong

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

IMO I think that guy is screwed up and has nothing else better to do than to make such a comment.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Muahaha....I seriously am contemplating writing a reply to that letter writer.

Notice the "evidence" he gave to support his stance seems watery at best? He keeps insisting that the buses there are "more efficient." By what measure? He made no mention on that. Singapore's transport system is one of the cheapest in the developed world, and even Singaporeans find their costs expensive. What makes us any inferior in that aspect?

Singapore tried introducing "minibuses", but they dont really take off, perhaps demonstrating just how comprehensive the existing services already are. Not to forget our taxis fill the gap easily, besides being amongst the cheapest worldwide too. And dont we have express bus services too?

All in all, he seems to be arguing that the Singapore bus system is less efficient only because of the recent introduction of the sms service??

I think he has been living in HK too long.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Leyland Olympian

Source: http://www.hkob.net/sbsla.htm


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

i yearn for greater frequencies and more direct routes though..


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

I wonder just how "inefficient" the public transport in Singapore is??


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> i yearn for greater frequencies and more direct routes though..


 Yeah..but that can hardly be considered a measure of "efficiency" right?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Leyland Olympian
> 
> Source: http://www.hkob.net/sbsla.htm


One of my favourite bus.......and my favourite seat.....anyone care to guess??


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

nono i'm just saying more can be done to improve. the tvs should stay.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> nono i'm just saying more can be done to improve. the tvs should stay.


 Get rid of the TVs!


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

tv mobile is good because bus rides are worse than boring if you're not sleeping


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

heirloom said:


> tv mobile is good because bus rides are worse than boring if you're not sleeping


Yup.....I find it okay when I'm really bored.......but then sometimes really irritate when you seen the programme for umpteen times........:bash:


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

nono! i might die further without tvs!


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

uh... i dont watch tv often so i dunno what they show also.. and i dont really take bus in sg very often these days (because i'm in perth).


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

heirloom said:


> uh... i dont watch tv often so i dunno what they show also.. and i dont really take bus in sg very often these days (because i'm in perth).


I suppose you'll have plenty of chance(to take the bus) once you get back to Singapore??


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

look cab! (dont be hum sup)












hippo bus












silvercab - free air purifier, wet towel and what else? i remember three items.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

heirloom said:


> look cab! (dont be hum sup)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

be careful arh.. hum sup teachers always get in trouble...



*london cabs*; we should have like 10 million of these! they are so adorable! how come we have so little only? i've never even been on one except in london. and it was the crummier older type.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Muahaha....I seriously am contemplating writing a reply to that letter writer.
> 
> Notice the "evidence" he gave to support his stance seems watery at best? He keeps insisting that the buses there are "more efficient." By what measure? He made no mention on that. Singapore's transport system is one of the cheapest in the developed world, and even Singaporeans find their costs expensive. What makes us any inferior in that aspect?
> 
> ...


I thought I might see your reply on the straits times tomorrow?? :lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

heirloom said:


> be careful arh.. hum sup teachers always get in trouble...
> 
> *london cabs*; we should have like 10 million of these! they are so adorable! how come we have so little only? i've never even been on one except in london. and it was the crummier older type.


Don't worry.....I'll keep my hum sup "paws" strictly to myself.......:lol::lol::lol:

Took one london cab recently, it was quite spacious........:yes:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Yup write in. Refute those unsubstantiated claims by that ass. If he wants reliability look to Japan...

Like SG back then, HK's having its share of problems now too...


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Yup write in. Refute those unsubstantiated claims by that ass. If he wants reliability look to Japan...
> 
> Like SG back then, HK's having its share of problems now too...


I'm sure Strait times is posting that article to stimulate some interest there......:yes:


----------



## Isan (Jul 9, 2004)

*London Cab & City Bus*


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

hmm you visited Singapore recently? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Singapore's Other People Mover Systems*

..


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Anyone managed to snap the amphibious bus?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*New Automated People Mover system to link Changi Airport's three Terminals*

Passengers making inter-terminal flight connections at Singapore Changi Airport will find it a breeze even after Terminal 3 opens in early 2008. The Civil Aviation Authority of Singapore (CAAS) is installing a new S$135 million Automated People Mover System to make transfers between the three terminals convenient and seamless.

The new Automated People Mover System will comprise of ten train services linking the three terminals through 6.5 kilometres of elevated train tracks. The new system will have a total of seven train stations: two stations in Terminal 1 and Terminal 2 respectively and three stations in Terminal 3.

The new trains will come equipped with LCD screens in the cabins, giving flight information and other airport information. The cabins will also have more vertical stanchions and handholds, as well as designated areas for baggage trolleys, enhancing the convenience of users. There will also be plasma TV displays at the train stations to inform passengers of the arrival time of the next train.

Work on the new Automated People Mover System will begin in December 2002 and is expected to be completed in early 2008.

*Sentosa Express: A ground-breaking start*

Heralding a key milestone in Sentosa’s long-term rejuvenation programme to transform the resort island into a world-class leisure destination, Sentosa today started work on a light rail system that will provide visitors with seamless and efficient connections to and through the island in comfort.

The $140-million air-conditioned Sentosa Express is the island’s biggest infrastructure investment to date. It is an integral part of the strategy to enhance the island’s transport system and will significantly improve Sentosa’s access from all corners of Singapore. 

Since 1972, when Sentosa started being developed as a resort destination, the island has seen a six-fold increase in visitors to a record 4.123 million visitors last fiscal year. And to gear up for the expected eight million visitors annually when the island’s redevelopment projects are completed in 2012, improvements to the island’s transport access will better support incoming developments on Sentosa. 

The island’s transport network has evolved since the early days when the only way to get to Sentosa was by the ferry and cable car. When the 710-metre long causeway-bridge opened for land access in 1992, it offered a vital and direct link to Singapore. With the new Sentosa Express, travelling to Sentosa promises to be so convenient that it will become the main mode of visitor access. 

"The Sentosa Express connecting the HarbourFront MRT Station to Sentosa will give a whole new experience to the sense of arrival to the island. Soon, we can bring visitors practically hassle-free from their doorstep in any part of Singapore right into Sentosa," said Darrell Metzger, Sentosa’s Chief Executive Officer, at the ground-breaking ceremony. "This is part of our continual initiatives to make more customer-focused improvements as we redevelop and revamp Sentosa." 

When it becomes operational in 2006, visitors can easily transfer from the North-East MRT Line at HarbourFront Station onto the Sentosa Express, which will bring them directly into the island in well under four minutes. 

Optimistic that this will in turn attract investors and business partners to Sentosa, Director of Property Gurjit Singh said, "Good access is a key issue in providing the right business climate for the island’s potential investors, and the Sentosa Express will actively and positively address this issue. Upgrading the island’s infrastructure will serve as a springboard to attract future private sector investments." 

Elevated on 2-way tracks and encompassing a 2.15km-route, the new Sentosa Express will be a driver-operated, fully computerized system with a capacity to carry 3,000 passengers per hour in each direction. Plying through four stations, it will start from the new HarbourFront MRT Station and continue across the Sentosa Causeway-Bridge to reach three other stations located at strategic points servicing key activity areas, namely:-

the Northern Entertainment Precinct’s Arrival Plaza

the Central Green Hub

the Southern Beaches

From these areas, visitors can easily connect onto various modes of transport to get to the various parts of the island and beaches. 
The current monorail on the island – which will have served the island for 23 years – is scheduled to be dismantled by 2005 to make way for this more efficient and comfortable system. 

Undertaking the build-and-design contract of Sentosa Express is Hitachi Asia Ltd, the Japanese company behind several other successful rail systems such as the one in Tokyo Disneyland Resort and the Tokyo Monorail, currently operating from Haneda Airport.

"The construction of the Sentosa Express is the result of a win-win partnership between Sentosa and Hitachi," says Mr Shunsuke Ohtsu, Managing Director of Hitachi Asia, Ltd. "The Sentosa Express will enhance Sentosa’s transport system and access to the island, and at the same time showcases Hitachi’s best-of-breed monorail systems for which it is world-renowned."

Ground works on the Sentosa Express kicked off today at a simple ground-breaking ceremony held at the East Mall next to the Fountain Gardens. By 2006, the new rail system will seamlessly link Sentosa to the new North-East Line at HarbourFront MRT station.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

there is such a thing? you mean the duck is it? it isn't a bus.


----------



## eyetoeye (Dec 6, 2003)

heirloom said:


> tv mobile is good because bus rides are worse than boring if you're not sleeping


I hate it when they show stupid, idiotic, brainless, pointless, completely cliched and plain silly shows like Eye For A Guy. I always find myself feeling very peeved and irritated, especially so when there are foreigners on board. Let's just say such programmes don't leave a very good impression of Singapore's media...


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

EyeToEye said:


> I hate it when they show stupid, idiotic, brainless, pointless, completely cliched and plain silly shows like Eye For A Guy. I always find myself feeling very peeved and irritated, especially so when there are foreigners on board. Let's just say such programmes don't leave a very good impression of Singapore's media...


They should show programmes like get real........:yes:


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

uh actually i can't remember anything they show except just for laughs.. they should show alias.


----------



## Isan (Jul 9, 2004)

ignoramus said:


> hmm you visited Singapore recently? Thanks for the pics.


Yeah, just returning there on late of Sept.

Actually, I really didn't to enjoying very much of TV inside at bus
Ride too short for viewing :dizzy: to felt dizzy :lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Wakaoz.....you can find that much information on the other PMSs?? 

Do you wish to add the Buona Vista system to this thread, or should it be an LRT system?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> One of my favourite bus.......and my favourite seat.....anyone care to guess??


 Er.....second level, front seats?  Well at least that is one of my favourite seats.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Kind of wondering why he would write the letter out of the blue thou, as thou something inspired him or something.

I see if I will write tomorrow or not lah. Another bloody essay to finish, and I need to sleep now...


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> Wakaoz.....you can find that much information on the other PMSs??
> 
> Do you wish to add the Buona Vista system to this thread, or should it be an LRT system?


Buona Vista PMS System as in the One North PMS System?

One North's PMS System will be included in this thread, or rather, it has already been included in this thread (but that section is empty cause NO information is available as yet) instead of the ''Singapore's MRT & LRT'' thread because these are developments made by other organisations (CAAS, Sentosa, Jurong Bird Park & Jurong Town Corporation's One North) rather than by the LTA (MRT & LRT).


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Er.....second level, front seats?  Well at least that is one of my favourite seats.


Yah......perfect for taking picture(that is if there are no ppl sitting beside me........ :bash: ).........:lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Then you can cover the ''periscope'' at the front seat that bus drivers use to see whats going on in the upper deck. Then the bus driver will yell ''Oei!''.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Do tell us if you have sent the letter in or not so we can keep a watch out for it.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Warning...warning...thread turning gay...haha...or rather, thread going to attract gays...


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Not I want, just asking if you all planning a not...haha...make me sound so desperate. But I guess you all twenty somethings going on 30 40 50 60 70 all very busy right.


Kaoz....make us sound like some Ah behs......:lol:

Aiyah got a lot of young ones wat......like heir, redstone, E2E, cliff......etc


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Not I want, just asking if you all planning a not...haha...make me sound so desperate. But I guess you all twenty somethings going on 30 40 50 60 70 all very busy right.


 Why you so worried about being seen as desperate? 

Sekali you want us to meet at a bus interchange.....


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Warning...warning...thread turning gay...haha...or rather, thread going to attract gays...


But I dun think there are a lot of female in SSC to attract in the first place.......:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Why you so worried about being seen as desperate?
> 
> Sekali you want us to meet at a bus interchange.....


Maybe a MRT platform since Ignore is a rail fanatic......:lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Me just curious lar. and overcoming my fear of being introverted and shy...

anyways why bus interchange? eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Warning...warning...thread turning gay...haha...or rather, thread going to attract gays...


 :rofl: Just remember we do have a gay in our midst, so we need to make it more comfortable and welcoming for him you see? 

It will be funny if I ask you guys how it feels like to be in a crowded bus, and then suddenly getting the huge urge to scratch your privates due to a itch attack! :lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

babystan03 said:


> Maybe a MRT platform since Ignore is a rail fanatic......:lol:


I am a 100 percent rail fanatic.

I am a 100 percent supernice and supertall skyscraper fanatic.

I am a 90 percent average skyscraper fanatic.

I am a 100 percent airport fanatic.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> But I dun think there are a lot of female in SSC to attract in the first place.......:lol:


Yeah loh...must attract gays mah? I am sure gals who see these stuff will be interested too!


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Lets just meet on the Third Rail lar...hahaha...

3 Bodies found crushed by the MRT Train at HarbourFront Station, first incident involving fatalities at underground station...

Oh my gosh why did I just say that. So gross. Sorry...haha...

Me going nuts too tired. Back later midnight? haha...need to rest and do some work.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Me just curious lar. and overcoming my fear of being introverted and shy...


You will be glad to know that most of us are just harmless single guys with an enthusiasm in skyscrapers and transport stuff.......:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Lets just meet on the Third Rail lar...hahaha...
> 
> 3 Bodies found crushed by the MRT Train at HarbourFront Station, first incident involving fatalities at underground station...
> 
> ...


Northeast line don't use third rail wat...make that bishan station...:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Lets meet at Toa Payoh central then. It has a skyscraper (HDB HUB) in a midst of average skyscrapers (Toa Payoh town), on top of a bus interchange as well as MRT station.....

But shit...where is the plane? Oh it was flying overhead!


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> :rofl: Just remember we do have a gay in our midst, so we need to make it more comfortable and welcoming for him you see?
> 
> It will be funny if I ask you guys how it feels like to be in a crowded bus, and then suddenly getting the huge urge to scratch your privates due to a itch attack! :lol:


stop it I dont want to listen hahahahaha...

Who is the gay? Don't tell me its my favourite Stan from SouthPark (man that sounds gay).


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Lets meet at Toa Payoh central then. It has a skyscraper (HDB HUB) in a midst of average skyscrapers (Toa Payoh town), on top of a bus interchange as well as MRT station.....
> 
> But shit...where is the plane? Oh it was flying overhead!


Yah can go to Novena which is one station away if you yearn for more skyscrapers.......:yes:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Lets just meet on the Third Rail lar...hahaha...
> 
> 3 Bodies found crushed by the MRT Train at HarbourFront Station, first incident involving fatalities at underground station...
> 
> ...


 3 bodies? Which 3 eh? :sly:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> stop it I dont want to listen hahahahaha...
> 
> Who is the gay? Don't tell me its my favourite Stan from SouthPark (man that sounds gay).


Of course it's not me lah....... :bash: :bash: 

My path is very straight ok.........:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> :rofl: Just remember we do have a gay in our midst, so we need to make it more comfortable and welcoming for him you see?
> 
> It will be funny if I ask you guys how it feels like to be in a crowded bus, and then suddenly getting the huge urge to scratch your privates due to a itch attack! :lol:


I just try to distract myself by thinking(or looking at) of other things.......:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> I just try to distract myself by thinking(or looking at) of other things.......:lol:


 Muahaa....luckily I am not like some of my friends, who seem to get itch attacks more often. I had an army pal whose hands would go to his balls every 10 mins or so, it I emember correctly that is, and that was while in the army camp office. I wonder what happens while standing in a bus thou.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

uh... i dont think the idea of a guy clawing his groin or using the urinal is very appealing..

does smrt make trainsets?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Kit said:


> For those who are interested, SBS Transit issued a set of 2 1:76 die cast models of the buses. One with the old Superbus red and white livery and the other with the new SBS Transit livery. Costs $98/set.


 Bloody overprices to me, and yet, they have "train sets" too...albeit they dont move. 

And yeah, heir, I know that isnt quite appealing, unless you are the scratched or the scratcher?


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

ugh... is there anyway we can appeal to smrt to make moving trainsets.. it would be so cute!! and miniature ones not big ones.

its not appealing in anyway :tongue:


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Bloody overprices to me, and yet, they have "train sets" too...albeit they dont move.
> 
> And yeah, heir, I know that isnt quite appealing, unless you are the scratched or the scratcher?


Heh!! If you think that's overpriced.......... some shops in town are already reselling these models for $130/set. 

$98 is quite reasonable considering how much these models are going for right now(look at those hk bus models). They do cost quite a bit to manufacture, expecially for those limited edition ones.


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

heirloom said:


> ugh... is there anyway we can appeal to smrt to make moving trainsets.. it would be so cute!! and miniature ones not big ones.
> 
> its not appealing in anyway :tongue:


I asked them if they would issue dies cast models on a regular basis in the near future and nope, no plans for those now. They are just too expensive to make.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

haiz. If they made them even smaller in size, hence cheaper, I might have bought them. They do look very realistic (the SBS Transit NEL Train Model). If only there were models for SMRT's trains too.


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> haiz. If they made them even smaller in size, hence cheaper, I might have bought them. They do look very realistic (the SBS Transit NEL Train Model). If only there were models for SMRT's trains too.


Actually nope. Smaller doesn't means cheaper.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

can't smrt like ask one of those train model companies to sell their trains


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> 90 more posts till I reach 1000 and officially declare myself an addict to SSC and I guess ''officially a forumer?''. Any prizes?


 1000 slaps on the face for yah.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

I dont think there are that many SMRT fanatics just yet? 

Doubt the models sold by SBST is selling well too, although I am suddenly getting interested to get one.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> I dont think there are that many SMRT fanatics just yet?
> 
> Doubt the models sold by SBST is selling well too, although I am suddenly getting interested to get one.


Cause many people don't have any appreciation for the older SMRT rolling stock. They should have.

Yup doubt the models sold by SBS Transit are selling well cause despite the fact that they are limited edition models, its been a year since NEL commenced service and they are still being sold. Big drawback, the price.

If they manufactured the train models in smaller sizes they would be cheaper (contrary to what Kit said) cause when a train model is small, they don't have to spend additional resources, hence driving up costs, in paying particular attention to the train interior details, they can just make do with the train exterior details. This can be the affordable version.

But if people want models of a larger scale and with a more detailed design, they can still purchase the more expensive version. Since railway train models that move on tracks are cheap, they can install the same cheap motors on these NEL train models so they can move.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

uh.. small models are very difficult to make and i dont think they are any less detailed..

"N scale is built to a ratio of 1:160. That is, N scale trains are 1/160 the size of the real thing. "


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*10 November 2004*

© Ignoramus









*Mercedes ''?'' Bus*
© Ignoramus


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

heirloom said:


> uh.. small models are very difficult to make and i dont think they are any less detailed..
> 
> "N scale is built to a ratio of 1:160. That is, N scale trains are 1/160 the size of the real thing. "


The existing NEL Train Models are very detailed, both in its exterior and interiors (You can see the seats).

If you made the train smaller, you can don't even bother about making the interiors, hence saving costs and being cheaper. You are basically just making the shell of the train and not the interior designs too.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> *10 November 2004*
> *Mercedes ''?'' Bus*
> © Ignoramus


I used to have a friend in JC who hated mercedes bus......he say it was very noisy.......unlike volvo which is smooth and steady.......:yes:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Argh...get rid of the dirty yellow quick!


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*10 November 2004*

*Changi Airport Skytrain*

*Bombardier ''?'' Car*
© Ignoramus


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

uhmmm notice the seats in this.. a 12 car set costs 8940tw dollars.. thats about 450 sgd..


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

..


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Ya but when you consider if it were a one car set it would cost about 40 SGD, significantly cheaper than the one now.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

yeah... but if you're going to make it so small.. one car isnt going to satisfy  actually so big one car also not fun 

i've always wanted a train set but i can't seem to think of a way to integrate it usefully into the furnishings.. i wouldnt mind one taht could pass messages like in a hospital. 

"dad i need a glass of water asap"


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

A gay with a train set? Seriously, heir, I think our continued efforts to straigthen you appears to be reaping some results.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

uhuhuuhuh got efforts meh? i used to be itnerested in cars even... but that was in primary school..


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Why is heirloom a gay?

If you want a full length trainset either get those cheapo ones at the pasar malam for under 20 dollars, full length...haha...or more expensive build it yourself LEGO ones for about 100 dollars.

So its expected that real sized models will be expensive. Guess not only does it cost them money to manufacture train models to look a tad more real than pasar malam or LEGO ones but also perhaps they need to pay for the permission to be granted from Alstom to use their train design.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

He is gay because he is happy.

Lego...I used to use it to build monster ships, bridges, and eventually...even airports.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Then you must have spent hundreds on acquiring tonnes of LEGO bricks.

I only had one LEGO set. Could only go as far as to building a 10m by 10m (converted to real life scale) house with a small garden and 1 kitchen and 1 multi use room (bedroom living room). No toilet.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

i am gay because i am 

omg i love lego but parents always no money to buy the 250 dollar train set haha.

i want a realistic train set lar.. not the pasar malam type alhtough i never see before.. uh but i repeat i dunno how to make it useful


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

No...they are almost all free....because my cousin happens to work at the toy department.  But of coz I dont get those lego sets....I just get a huge number of those similar shaped blocks, especially the 2 by 4 retangular block. they were probably used for exhibitions or something, but I could build a suspension bridge about 1 metre long using them alone, plus some string (which always causes my mum to scream).


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Cause many people don't have any appreciation for the older SMRT rolling stock. They should have.
> 
> Yup doubt the models sold by SBS Transit are selling well cause despite the fact that they are limited edition models, its been a year since NEL commenced service and they are still being sold. Big drawback, the price.
> 
> ...


The cost of making a die cast model, more often than not, is determined by the level of detail and not size. I can come up with a dozen of examples indicating more detail but smaller die cast models actually cost more. Amount of recources put together to make a small but detailed model can exceed that of a bigger model. Many times, just because the model is bigger doesn't means its packed with more details. Making really detailed small models are not technically impossible but takes more time to detail and of course, will cost more. 

There isn't really a point to make a really detailed interior and "make do" with the exterior. What people are going after is a piece of reality. Modellers strive to build them as close to the real thing as possible irregardless of what kind of detail you get. If you want to pay less, you get a less detailed model but the level of detail is uniform throughout. Vice versa applies but I can safely tell you...... manufacturers have been paying more attention to exterior details more than interior because on the shelves, that's what sells the models.


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> The existing NEL Train Models are very detailed, both in its exterior and interiors (You can see the seats).
> 
> If you made the train smaller, you can don't even bother about making the interiors, hence saving costs and being cheaper. You are basically just making the shell of the train and not the interior designs too.


I think you haven't come across some smaller models that equal, if not exceeds bigger models in terms of details. Being able to see the seats is not exactly what I would call "detailed". You can see seats on a $2.50 Hotwheel die cast.


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> I used to have a friend in JC who hated mercedes bus......he say it was very noisy.......unlike volvo which is smooth and steady.......:yes:


Heh!! If he thinks the Benzes were noisy, he should really have a ride on old Leylands and Albions.  Mind blowing loud!!!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nov 11, 2004
*New highway to ease CTE jams *  
_Proposed North-South Expressway next to CTE may run from Sembawang/Upp Thomson to city _ 
By Christopher Tan
Senior Correspondent 

THE Government is mulling over what could be Singapore's last expressway project - one that will give new hopes to residents in the north who are perennially stuck in traffic jams.

The Straits Times understands that plans are being sewn up for a highway that can alleviate the peak-hour congestion on the 13-year-old Central Expressway (CTE).

Tentatively called the North-South Expressway, the proposed highway will run west of, and almost parallel to, the CTE and may have its northern end in the Sembawang/Upper Thomson area.

The CTE is currently the only high-speed link between growing population centres in the northern parts of the island and downtown, and congestion on it has worsened steadily since it first opened in 1991.

The proposed new expressway, said a Land Transport Authority (LTA) official, would run through 'substantially developed parts of Singapore' and thus might have elevated and underground sections.

Because of its proposed alignment through built-up areas, he said, various other agencies were being consulted in a final feasibility study the LTA was conducting.

An engineering study was conducted from 2002 till last year with consultants Parsons Brinckerhoff Merz and McLellan - American tunnelling specialists whose projects include New York's subway system.

The LTA would not comment further, but The Straits Times understands the new highway may be built as early as 2010, and that it would be linked to the other expressways.

The proposed North-South Expressway would be Singapore's 10th, after the CTE, East Coast Parkway, Pan-Island, Kranji, Seletar, Bukit Timah, Tampines and Ayer Rajah expressways.

The Kallang-Paya Lebar Expressway is now under construction and is expected to be ready by 2008. The 12km highway includes a 9km underground section.

The North-South Expressway, if constructed, will possibly be the last highway project for Singapore, which has already devoted 12 per cent of its land area to roads.

The new expressway was not envisioned in the LTA's 1996 White Paper on a world-class land transport system it wants for Singapore. 

It was mooted after traffic congestion on the CTE worsened.

Today, about 9,500 vehicles per hour head north on the Central Expressway during the evening peak period - three times the volume recorded in the first hour after it opened on Sept 21, 1991.

North-bound traffic is so heavy that night electronic road-pricing - a first for a highway in Singapore - was once considered as a solution.

To ease congestion, certain stretches of the highway were widened in recent years, including that leading to the Braddell Road exit.

However, traffic remains heavy.

Because of this, the ERP rates of $3 on the CTE and a sliproad into it during the morning peak hour period are the highest for any road here.

Traffic volume has been growing as more Housing Board towns have been built in the north.

From Ang Mo Kio and Yishun, the region alone now accounts for over one-third of all HDB flats, with new estates like Sengkang, Punggol and Sembawang still expanding.

*Express Service*

Tentatively called the North-South Expressway, the proposed highway will run west of, and almost parallel to, the CTE and may have its northern end in the Sembawang/Upper Thomson area. It would run through 'substantially developed parts of Singapore' and thus might have elevated and underground sections. It may be built as early as 2010 and would be Singapore's 10th highway. 

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

It will be cool if they had the intention to build a dual level expressway though, like the ones in Tokyo, to handle double the traffic with the same amount of land space required and hide them underground. The benefits would be enormous but so would the costs. I hate seeing expressways pop up everywhere. Seeing the construction of the Kallang Paya Lebar Expressway already makes me wanna puke. They literally tore a path through Singapore's landscape. Thank goodness its underground for most of the way. Can't imagine the destruction to the landscape if it had been elevated.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Kit said:


> I think you haven't come across some smaller models that equal, if not exceeds bigger models in terms of details. Being able to see the seats is not exactly what I would call "detailed". You can see seats on a $2.50 Hotwheel die cast.


I didn't say that seeing the seats means a train is detailed. That was just one example. Thats why I said that by making the train models smaller, they can afford to make less details on the train models cause there's no point in putting in so much effort on the details in small trains anyways cause you can hardly see them, hence cheaper. I didn't mean making them smaller and yet maintaining the same level of detail. That would definitely be more expensive like what you said.

Ya I agree if the train models for NEL had no detailed interiors and had only the exterior shell it would be cheaper. And to make it even cheaper size is also an issue too, cause being small means less materials used, in addition to the cost savings from the lesser attention to detail.


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, to tell you the truth, making money out of these models or even making die cast collection popular is not the priority for SBS Transit or SMRT for that matter. Like I said, I've talked to them and they have no intention to further any die cast production. The reason why these die cast models are still available although being produced in limited quantity is that they're not marketed like Hotwheels. You don't find them readily available in shops. 

The sole purpose of these models is to commerate the new SBS Transit Coporate identity and launch of NEL. Actually part of these productions were actually given away as coporate gifts. Since these models represent the company, I wouldn't imagine that they would make cheaper, less detailed models. Like it or not, its really meant for the die hard collectors and business partners, not your everyday toy buyers.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Sadly I agree with what you had said. Too bad. Cheaper makes of these models could have been really fun to play with...haha...


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

actually wouldnt building another expressway atop cte be cheaper than building one underground?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Perhaps, perhaps not.

Having two expressways running parallel to each other seems like a waste of space. Ideally, its better to just have one single expressway that can handle all the traffic from the new CTE and the old CTE (Dual level, underground expressway).

But that would be very expensive cause you literally have to build two expressways and demolish the old one, so I guess building another expressway alongside, regardless of the fact that it takes up precious land space, is the most cost effective way to attempting to solve our CTE traffic problems.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

i dont think cost is too much of an issue here if they can build the kpe..

anyway since the govt is so fond of building excesss capacity might as well go full steam build a 5 level expressway.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Our government...excess capacity? Perhaps in a few areas like the airport...but they certainly didn't have ''excess capacity'' in mind when they built our MRT platforms, which are built to cater only to 6 car trains and cannot be lengthened in the event that ridership increases as population increases etc etc. Then again, maybe 6 car lengths are already sufficient for the long run. The issue lies then in increasing train frequencies, so no need for excess capacity in platform length there...


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*10 November 2004*

*Changi Airport People Mover System*

*One Of The Terminal 01 Stations Under Construction*
© Ignoramus

















*Guideway Under Construction*
© Ignoramus


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> No way. Its walk A LOT LOR. Must walk past that abandoned ITE Pasir Panjang/Telok Blangah in that huge construction site under the viaduct.


Maybe not so much for you.......Huaiwei can try lah(can lose some pounds also).......


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

A tram is a waste of space thou. I would hope they make it elevated instead.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Aiyah take 30 or 143 then walk a bit lah.........


 The thing is tt sometimes when u alight, bus number 10 comes up behind your bus...muahahaa!!

That is wat happened to my friends lah.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

babystan03 said:


> Yup I guess if they ever built a tram system, that's the only place where we see it in Singapore?? :yes:


Sadly yes.

IMO Trams are more suited for places with low rises and since LRTs are elevated they are suited for places with high rises. Kinda fits into the image. HDB highrises a.k.a. busy busy busy so needs LRT. One North = calm soothing so needs a less stressful looking tram system? haha


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> A tram is a waste of space thou. I would hope they make it elevated instead.


One North's buildings are so short already if they elevate it imagine some parts the viaduct is taller than the buildings. People climb more to reach the LRT than to their offices...haha...


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> The thing is tt sometimes when u alight, bus number 10 comes up behind your bus...muahahaa!!
> 
> That is wat happened to my friends lah.


Thats what happened to me last time....... :bash: :bash: 

I'm so glad that it's history.........:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Aye...not true leh.....that fusionpolis thingy is 25 floors right?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> The thing is tt sometimes when u alight, bus number 10 comes up behind your bus...muahahaa!!
> 
> That is wat happened to my friends lah.


Once I took a cab and then when I looked behind my bus came. So I prayed that the bus behind would be slower than my cab so I wouldnt get the feeling that I wasted money on a cab.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Once I took a cab and then when I looked behind my bus came. So I prayed that the bus behind would be slower than my cab so I wouldnt get the feeling that I wasted money on a cab.


Muhahaha.....kaoz.....how come such experience sound so familiar?? :lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Are you sure? Comparable to MOE Building's height? If yes maybe a few areas only cause I don't think research houses have a tendency to locate their labs so high up for whatever reasons.

I just don't think One North is that dense or large enough to support an LRT system. And buildings there from the pics are spaced so close that there is hardly enough space for a viaduct.

Hahaha coming up with excuses cause I really hope its a Tram system.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Hmm...what is this sort of thing called ah? There is a phrase for it one...


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

hah I tot only I do such spastic things. The HarbourFront area was so unfamiliar to me like a 1 in every 6 years visit kinda thing. Now its so familiar. And I hate it. Sickening environment.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

huaiwei said:


> Hmm...what is this sort of thing called ah? There is a phrase for it one...


The only phrase I know is ''deja vu'' haha but it doesn't apply here.

Is the phrase ''SHIT!''


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Tram system nice meh? Whats so nice about it?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> The only phrase I know is ''deja vu'' haha but it doesn't apply here.
> 
> Is the phrase ''SHIT!''


or WTF?.......:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

HAHAA!! No lah! I am refering to an English phrase....i cant seem to remember now thou


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Firstly, its something Singapore does not have yet. (Novelty factor)

Secondly, no need to climb stairs to reach the platform. (Lazy factor)

Thirdly, the environment feels better cause there are no viaducts hence less big concrete structures surrounding you. (Comfort factor)

Fourth, trams give you a more ''easy going'' feel than the LRT which like the MRT, are so efficient that they travel so fast and its all busy busy busy. (Psychological factor).


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

babystan03 said:


> or WTF?.......:lol:


Sure not hokkien? Theres this phrase ''KNNBCCB''. haha hear ah bengs saying it all the time. Losers.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Firstly, its something Singapore does not have yet. (Novelty factor)
> 
> Secondly, no need to climb stairs to reach the platform. (Lazy factor)
> 
> ...


Kaoz....got escalator wat........:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Wakao...the language in this thread getting colourful eh?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

heirloom said:


> huh... you dont have young teachers meh?


A lot....thats why i said " revolution" mah........:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> oh... your bus comes once every 20 minuteS?!


 Yes, and during peak hours I have to say?

Actually, the real problem is that it is not regular. Sometimes it comes together. Sometimes more then 20 mins. That is how it pissed me off so much. If it is always about 20 mins, I can always time my arrival at the bus stop.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

heirloom said:


> oh... your bus comes once every 20 minuteS?!


Me?

Mostly once every 15mins! :rant:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Go chk out the thread in our projects section. You might be surprised by its design!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Yayaya....no wonder morning peak getting more crowded...all these young teachers got no car one.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Which bus ah?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

262!!!!!!! :rant:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Yayaya....no wonder morning peak getting more crowded...all these young teachers got no car one.


Kaoz....sound like it's the teachers fault....for your info....there are few hundreds of students compared to a merely 50 or 60 teachers.......:lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Its still the teachers fault. Teachers fault teachers fault teachers fault.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Huh....You might as well walk to the MRT lah...so near what. :lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> The main thing is, a tram is novel...haha...


High speed train also novel but I dun see them building one(for connections between the major asian cities)......


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Its still the teachers fault. Teachers fault teachers fault teachers fault.


Kaoz......suddenly become a nursery here.......:lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Cause high speed train isnt novel or practical.

Trams are novel and yet they are quite practical. Seriously no point having elevated viaducts if the place the train serves isn't as built up as a HDB estate. In HDB estates above 15 floor buildings are the norm but not in One North so there's less passenger traffic. The costs incurred would probably be higher if you built viaducts.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Cause high speed train isnt novel or practical.
> 
> Trams are novel and yet they are quite practical. Seriously no point having elevated viaducts if the place the train serves isn't as built up as a HDB estate. In HDB estates above 15 floor buildings are the norm but not in One North so there's less passenger traffic. The costs incurred would probably be higher if you built viaducts.


Novel if LTA is convinced that trams are the way to go........:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah loh...BAD BAD teachers...dunno how to lead by example!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Yeah loh...BAD BAD teachers...dunno how to lead by example!


Yeah loh.....bad teacher breed bad students.....we can see a lot here loh.....:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

But elevated systems are not to allow easier access to higher buildings what...they are just to save space on the ground level mah?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Yeah loh.....bad teacher breed bad students.....we can see a lot here loh.....:lol:


 So who should we blame first? Teachers right? Muahaha!


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

huh... you live in an ulu area arh? uh i'm always like criticising the buses here because the highest frequency is 15 minutes... didnt know sg got 20 minutes or more..


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> So who should we blame first? Teachers right? Muahaha!


As if all responsibility lie on the teachers, the parents can just shake leg lah?? :bash: :bash: :lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 16 November 2004 2027 hrs 

*ERP rates lowered at certain gantries during school holidays *  
By Patwant Singh, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : ERP rates will be lowered at some gantries during the coming school holidays. 

From Monday, the rates at certain gantries will be lowered by 50 cents. 

They include gantries at the Ayer Rajah, Central, East Coast Park and Pan Island Expressways, and those at Bendemeer, Thomson and Dunearn Roads. 

The rates at all other gantries will remain unchanged. 

The Land Transport Authority said the rates were adjusted following the review of traffic conditions for the holiday season. 

The lowered rates will remain till the end of the year. - CNA 

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Kit said:


> I don't think the Hippo bus tours will go soon, not when they went through all the trouble to deal with bureaucrats just to get it going. To make LTA happy, they are spending $3k a month to prune trees along the route so that no passengers will get cut bt the branches.


Hmm I was referring to the CSS Services but I forgot to add it in. Oops.

Where did you get all this info from?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Singapore Changi Airport People Mover System*
© http://www.leaelliott.com/Information/PDF/Singapore Changi Airport by Cindy Sugimoto.pdf
- Benedict B.L. Oon* and Cynthia R. Sugimoto** *Senior Manager (Airport Development), Civil Aviation Authority of Singapore, Singapore Changi Airport, P.O. Box 1, Singapore 918141, PH (65) 541-2165, Fax (65) 545-6510, [email protected] **Manager of Engineering Projects, Lea+Elliott, Inc., 785 Market Street, Suite 1200, San Francisco CA 94103, PH (415) 908-6450, Fax (415) 908-6451, [email protected]

*Abstract*
- The Civil Aviation Authority of Singapore (CAAS) is building a new Terminal 3 at the Singapore Changi Airport. This program includes two sets of Automated People Movers (APM). Together they will be called the People Mover System (PMS), and will include single-lane, dual-lane, and bypass shuttles. They will connect the existing Terminals 1 and 2 with the new Terminal 3 and Mass Rapid Transit (MRT – rapid rail) system that is currently being extended to the airport by the Land Transport Authority (LTA). Some of these routes will serve “airside” riders: air passengers transferring at Changi or those departing the country who have checked through customs and immigration. Other routes will serve “landside” passengers: air passengers officially in Singapore, employees and others traveling among the terminals and MRT station. One route will serve both airside and landside riders, with car and station platform door controls keeping them separate. The PMS is being procured using a limited design-build-operate-maintain approach. The selected supplier will provide all vehicles, automatic train control, communications, power distribution and other equipment, including installation and testing, then will operate and maintain the System up to 20 years. Two local contractors, the Terminal 3 (T3) Contractor and the Guideway Contractor, will build the PMS facilities. The PMS supplier will be selected early in the overall Terminal 3 planning process so that the facility designs can be based on the specific system selected. The existing system, built in 1990, which serves two routes, one airside and one landside, with three vehicles, will be replaced by the new PMS. This paper describes the evolution of planning for this system, its general requirements, the procurement process, and the PMS status as of April 15, 2001.

*Background*
- The Singapore Changi Airport served 26 Million Annual Passengers (MAP) in 1999 and is expected to experience substantial growth in passengers during the next decade and beyond. To accommodate this anticipated growth, Civil Aviation Authority of Singapore (CAAS) is undertaking a major expansion program to increase the capacity of the airport. Two projects are underway to handle this increase in demand: • New Terminal 3 (T3) building. Construction for T3 began in October 2000 and it is scheduled to open in early 2006. 1 • People Mover System (PMS), which will link the existing Terminal 1 and Terminal 2 with the new T3, and the new Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) Station. The MRT Station is located below ground level between Terminals 2 and 3, and it is scheduled to open by the end of 2001. The purpose of the PMS is to provide a high level of transportation service 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 2 
for airline passengers, airport employees, and other persons needing to move about airport. CAAS has contracted with Lea+Elliott, Inc., to provide consulting and implementation oversight services on the PMS Project, and with PWD Consultants Pte. Ltd. (PWD), to design the PMS Facilities. CAAS will provide finished-out facilities that are designed specifically for the selected PMS Contractor’s technology.

*Planning Evolution*
- Lea+Elliott’s planning effort for the Changi Airport PMS began in 1997 and was associated with the planning and design of Terminal 3. T3 will be Changi Airport’s showcase. It will be designed to accommodate 20 MAP and will include 28 gates, some of which will be designed for the new generation aircraft. Upon completion of T3 the airport will have capacity for 64 MAP. The development of T3 is consistent with CAAS’s planning philosophy to provide capacity ahead of demand. This philosophy ensures that Changi Airport will continue to handle growing passenger traffic while maintaining the highest standards of service, safety, efficiency and comfort for all travelers. The architecture will be unique and the building will have state-of-the-art technology and IT facilities. Moving through T3 and transferring between the three terminals will be made easy. Passengers will move from one terminal to another via the new PMS. The Airport layout with Terminal 3 and the existing Skytrain APM is shown in Figure 1. The initial effort in 1997-1998 developed a series of alternatives and a recommendation based on available information about the airport’s growth and use. The MRT would only provide direct MRT connection to Terminal 2 and 3, and would not permit Terminal 2-3 transfers. It was assumed that the existing Skytrain APM, built by Adtranz in 1990, which provides Airside and Landside service between Terminals 1 and 2, would remain operational. Many configurations were generated and analyzed by Lea+Elliott and CAAS staff to determine the alternative with the best level of service (low wait and travel times, no level changes, no transfers), and cost-effectiveness, while satisfying forecasted ridership demand requirements. Ridership was forecast for a range of Terminal uses and airline occupations and alternatives. Wait time and travel time estimates were made for each route. Capital and O&M estimates were made assuming large-vehicle self-propelled APM. To connect Terminal 1 and 3, configurations included part of a larger pinched loop systems on the roof of Terminal 3 and Terminal 1 concourse, and single, dual, triple and bypass shuttles. The selected system was a triple shuttle. Since the area near Terminal 3 had terminal and hotel building conflicts, and there appeared to be more space available near Terminal 1, the maintenance facility was located under the Terminal 1 station. 2 Figure 1. Singapore Changi Airport with T3 and Existing Skytrain 3 To connect Terminals 2 and 3, configurations ranged from relatively simple bypass and single and dual lane shuttles, to pinched-loop systems, to integrated southside and northside continuous systems, to complex combined pinched-loop and shuttle systems. The selected PMS configuration was a bypass shuttle serving airside passenger on the 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 3 
south half of Terminal 3, and a pinched loop system connecting Terminals 2 and 3 serving both airside and landside riders. There would be separate airside and landside platforms at two of the stations, and each train would include at least one airside and one landside car. The pinched loop configuration allows expansion to a third train for slightly shorter headways (and wait times) and higher capacities. The maintenance facility for both the pinched loop and bypass shuttle systems would be in an off-line facility at the south end of Terminal 3. Since the two systems would operate separately and independently, consideration was also given to allowing different technologies for the North and South systems. Then there was a temporary regional economic downturn with a commensurate reduction in air passenger traffic, and the PMS planning effort was put on hold. By late 1999, regional economics and air traffic began to improve. The expected operation of the airport changed, resulting in more transfers between Terminals 2 and 3. CAAS decided to re-initiate the PMS study. Several significant revisions were made to the previously approved PMS Plan including 1) on the North side, a Terminal 2-3 connection for landside and airside passengers, and 2) on the South side, a simplified system only serving airside passengers and making the Terminal 2-3 route a dual lane shuttle instead of a pinched loop. The new North Terminal 2-3 route impacted the existing “Skytrain” system, and required its modification or replacement. For the South system M&SF located near the middle of Terminal 3 underneath a station was investigated. It would reduce the number of switches and length of guideway, and simplify the train control, resulting in a reduction in the cost. Unfortunately, this alternative location for the South M&SF was not feasible due to space constraints in Terminal 3. A description of the PMS alignment, stations, and routes is provided below.

*System Configuration*
- The overall PMS alignment is shown in Figure 2. The PMS configuration includes two sets of Automated People Movers (APM), PMS North and PMS South. The alignment for PMS North is shown in Figure 3. The PMS North has five routes serving four stations (B, C, D and E). PMS North has separate routes or vehicles providing Landside service and Airside service. Landside service is for riders who are officially in Singapore and Airside service is for airline passengers and crew who have not cleared customs and immigration and are therefore not officially in Singapore. One route (B-E) will serve both Airside and Landside riders, with car and station platform door controls keeping them separate. One end car of the B-E train will serve Airside passengers and the other end car will service Landside passengers. Any middle car of the B-E train will be capable of serving either Airside or Landside passengers based on demand and as selected by the Central Control Operator (CCO). 4 Figure 2. PMS Alignment 5 Figure 3. PMS North 6 The PMS North routes and normal operating mode during the peak period are summarized in Table 1 below. The peak period hours are generally 6-10 am and 5-11 pm 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 4 
for Airside routes, and 5:30-9 am, 12-2 pm, and 5-7 pm for the Landside routes. Table 1 - PMS North Routes and Operating Modes Route Peak Operating Period Normal Operating Mode Terminal Served B-C Airside Single Shuttle Terminal 1 & 3 Airside B-C Landside Synchronized By-Pass Shuttle Terminal 1 & 3 Landside B-E Airside/Landside Synchronized By-Pass Shuttle Terminal 2 and 3 Airside and Landside D-E Landside Single Shuttle Terminal 1 & 2 Landside D-E Airside Single Shuttle Terminal 1 & 2 Airside The alignment for South PMS is shown in Figure 4. The PMS South has two routes A – A-South and A-F, which serve three stations (A, A-South, and F). A-A-South route serves Terminal 3 and A-F route serves Terminal 2 & 3. Both routes provide Airside service only. The normal operating mode during the peak period for both routes is Synchronized Double Shuttle. Stations will generally be center platform for the dual lane shuttles and side platform for the by-pass and single lane shuttles. Those with both Airside and Landside service will have side platforms on both sides of the guideway, one for each service. Station length will be sufficient for maximum-length trains expected for each guideway/route, but not more than 40 m. Platform barrier walls and doors will be straight, not “castellated”.

*General Requirements*
- The fully automated PMS will be a service proven form of APM technology. Driverless vehicles will operate on an exclusive, elevated guideway, stopping at designated stations. Electrically powered, self-propelled, computer controlled, vehicles configured in trains will shuttle between stations on seven routes. These routes include single-lane, dual-lane, and bypass shuttles. The PMS includes seven stations and approximately 7,500 m of guideway. The PMS Contractor will be responsible for the operating system including design, installation, testing, operation, and maintenance including providing associated tools and equipment, and a 12-month set of spare parts and supplies. The PMS Contractor will provide the vehicles, guideway equipment, final running surfaces, automatic train control, audio/visual communications including CCTV, power distribution system (PDS), automatic platform doors/operators, and all other system equipment. 7 Figure 4. PMS South 8 Initial demand varied from 660 to 1200 for the Landside routes and 370 to 2035 for the Airside routes. Ultimate demand varied from 860 to 2400 for the Landside routes and 740 to 4700 for the Airside routes. Baggage carts are allowed on the existing Skytrain system and will be allowed on the new one. Different technologies have different car configurations and capacities, so rather than specify route capacities, the performance 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 5 
specifications identified initial and ultimate train lengths for 8-11 meter and 12-15 meter single car technologies and 8-10 meter married-pair technologies. The Initial and Ultimate fleet size is 24/38 for 8 to 11 meter vehicles, 21/31 for 12 to 15 meter vehicles, and 34/44 for 8-10 meter married-pair vehicles. The vehicles for both PMS North and PMS South will be identical. Vehicles will be capable of operating as one-car trains and multiple-car trains. They will have automatic (mechanical and electrical) couplers and will normally be coupled and uncoupled in maintenance by a hostler in coordination with the CCO. As the emergency walkway will be on the guideway slab, in emergencies passengers must be able to exit from the front and rear of the vehicles and pass between vehicles. The interior must be designed to accommodate baggage carts safely. The vehicles will include on-board CCTV coverage. Two internal-combustion engine Maintenance and Recovery Vehicles will be provided. There are four Maintenance and Storage Facilities (M&SF) for the PMS. The M&SF near Station A-South (M&SF-A-South) will be the main maintenance facility for the entire PMS, and will include parts/equipment storage, offices, personnel facilities, shops, and other common areas. Three M&SFs will serve the PMS North. They are located near Station C (M&SF-C), under Station D Landside, and under Station E Airside. These will be a satellite facilities. The PMS Contractor may need to move parts, equipment, and staff between these facilities and M&SF-A-South. Car washing will be performed manually, on platforms just outside the M&SFs at A-South and C. The Central Control Facility (CCF) for both the PMS North and PMS South will be located in the M&SF-A-South. This location will include the primary control computer rooms and system input/output communications devices. There will also be a Satellite Control Facility (SCF) for the PMS located in the Terminal 3 Airport Operations Center (AOC). The SCF will be used to control the PMS during normal operations; if this facility is inoperable for any reason, the PMS will be controlled from the CCF.

*Owner Provided Facilities*
- The facilities will be provided by CAAS, finished-out and ready for the PMS Contractor to install its equipment. CAAS plans to have the PMS facilities constructed by the Terminal 3 Contractor and a Guideway Contractor. The T3 Contractor will construct the three stations connected to Terminal 3 (Stations B, A, and A-South), the guideway adjacent to the T3 building, a PDS Substation for PMS South, the M&SF-A-South, and the SCF in the AOC. The Guideway Contractor will construct all other PMS facilities, including four stations (C, D, E, and F), guideway to the T3 building interfaces, two PDS Substations for PMS North one in the middle of the B-C guideway and one in the middle of the D-E guideway, and three M&SFs (C, D, and E). 9 Two independent primary 22 kV/50 Hz feeders and primary switchgear up to and including the primary meters/terminals will be provided in the PDS Substations. Additionally, CAAS will provide, operate, and maintain a backup emergency generator in each PDS Substation for normal operation of one fully loaded ultimate-length train on each of the four critical routes (A-F, B-E Landside/Airside, B-C Landside, and D-E Landside).

*Phasing Plan*
- A phasing plan for the PMS implementation has been developed to allow D-E Airside and Landside service to be provided continuously, with only a brief shutdown of Landside service, during the construction of the PMS. This phasing plan will require construction of temporary facilities and modifications to existing facilities. The re-use plan for the existing facilities is to retain as much of the existing guideway and station structure as possible and to make the necessary modifications to accommodate the selected PMS Contractor’s technology. The demolition, construction of temporary facilities, and renovation of the existing facilities will be done by the Guideway Contractor and Adtranz and are not part of the PMS Operating System Contract. The PMS phasing plan is also coordinated with the T3 construction schedule, such that the PMS Contractor is provided access to facilities as soon as they are available. The Total System is to be operational by July 1, 2005.

*Operations & Maintenance*
- The D-E routes will be placed in revenue service several months before the rest of the system. During this time, the PMS Contractor will provide O&M for these lines. Once the rest of the PMS begins revenue service, there will be a one year O&M period for the entire system. Following these initial O&M periods, there are four optional 5 year O&M periods.

*Future*
- Possible future expansions of the PMS include: a 2-station (Station F and a new station) single lane shuttle of about 500 m in length serving the southside of Terminal 2, and a 4-station dual lane shuttle of about 1400 m to serve a future Terminal 4. The Contractor must plan for such possible expansions in the CCF/SCF, however, the PDS and M&SF for these expansions will be independent.

*Procurement Process*
- The Tender was a one step “best value” process. Evaluation criteria included: ability to meet all technical, commercial, and O&M requirements; cost effectiveness including capital costs (bid for supply and installation and estimated cost of facilities provided by CAAS not including the modification of the existing Skytrain system), the O&M bid, and the energy consumption estimate; as well as the Supplier’s experience and resources. Tender Offers were firm fixed price bids, with no escalation clause. Prices were allowed to be given in the Tenderer’s choice of two currencies. The Tender Documents were issued on November 28, 2000 and Tender Offers were submitted on March 30, 2001. 10

*PMS Status*
- Tender Offers were received from the following Tenderers: 1) Mitsubishi Consortium, a consortium comprising Mitsubishi Corporation and Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd. 2) Adtranz (DaimlerChrysler Rail Systems (North America) Inc.) and Keppel Engineering pte Ltd Consortium. 3) Skylink Consortium, formed between SMRT Engineering Pte Ltd, Singapore Technologies Electronics Ltd, and Nissho-Iwai – Niigata Consortium (Nissho-Iwai 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Page 7 
Corporation and Niigata Engineering Co. Ltd). These Tender Offers are being evaluated for responsiveness by CAAS and Lea+Elliott. CAAS expects to award the Contract and issue the Letter of Acceptance by June 2001. 11


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Hohoho...if they dare to increase transport fares....

Is it just me, or is there an strangely rapid increase in transport costs in recent years?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

redstone said:


> Hey, anyone took shots of those wooden city buses?


 What wooden city buses?? :?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*In Short*
- Entire Automated People Mover System Due/Opening July 01, 2005 (Looking at the pace of construction going on right now, it is fully capable of being ready to be opened at that date, though the actual date of opening is likely to be delayed to 2006 in my opinion and not 2008 cause if a section is complete they wont deprive Changi's passengers of it unless they dont want to be a world class airport, and even then only the link between T1 East & T2 West, and T1 West & T2 West will be opened).
- Another possibly 6 stations to be added in the future (4 along the route to T4 and 2 serving T2).
- Changi Airport Skytrain Landside service will be shut down for a short while in the near future so as to be able to do the necessary upgrading works. Airside service will not be affected. (They are probably going to put shuttle buses at the basement during that period of closure. Unless they want to torture us go airport nothing better to do freaks).
- T1 East Station and T2 West Station Airside and landside services will commence service at the same time. (Existing route).


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Dunno what's the name...
One route carries you from Cathedral to Suntec.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

not sure about the name but i think they're called the singapore explorer bus?


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

i think its just me, but i dont see a strangely rapid increase in transport costs.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*16 November 2004*

*Bus*
© Ignoramus


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

what bus is that? i dont think i've seen such seats, and that green front!!!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Taken in the yishun bus interchange??


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

redstone said:


> Dunno what's the name...
> One route carries you from Cathedral to Suntec.


Singapore Explorer if I think I know what you are talking about. Though called Singapore Explorer, they serve between condos and MRT stations as well. Clementi Parks Condo uses them. Think they can be made available to anyone.


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

heirloom said:


> what bus is that? i dont think i've seen such seats, and that green front!!!


TIBS buses use a light green interior but adjustable(it seems like it) arm rests?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes its a TIBS bus on its way out of Yishun Bus Interchange. Its not those Boxish looking Mercedes one you see everywhere, its fleet size is much smaller.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

is it this one?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

haha cant remmber. Its either that or one of the other rare kinds.


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

ignoramus said:


> Hey hows the Tram project coming along in KL? Has the project been confirmed? Has it been rejected? Details please. Thanks so much.


Well....there's only this verbal proposal so far and a few newspaper mentioning it but so far nothing yet. I guess his idea would be the undoing of what the City Hall had been doing all these years in hiding wires and stuffs like that. 

And I dun think many liked the idea of trams on KL roads as it only takes up more precious space on the road


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

being really bored, i scouted the sg bus forums and found a pic of the bus which i thought was rather gay culture influenced for silly reasons. here it is.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> being really bored, i scouted the sg bus forums and found a pic of the bus which i thought was rather gay culture influenced for silly reasons. here it is.


 Ermm....gay culture?? :?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

ya i dont get it. is it the colour or something?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

I agree. Oh btw will there be any further extensions to the starline and putraline and klmonorail?

But the feeling I get is that One North is such a small and packed community that a Tram system would work well cause it would not be implemented on a large scale.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

uh never mind.. as i said.. silly reasons


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

now youve gotten me even more curious.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

actually the color scheme is so typically nationalistic to me


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

The New Paper - 18 Nov 2004

*Kuala Lumpur may adopt ERP to tackle traffic problems* 

DRIVERS in Singapore have been paying for driving into the city for many years through the electronic road pricing (ERP) scheme.

London introduced a controversial tax on most vehicles entering the city last year.

Now Kuala Lumpur is planning to do the same.

To overcome traffic congestion, City Hall will propose a tax for private vehicles entering the city in the near future, reported Kosmo on Monday.

The automotive tax is being considered as part of plans to:

-Increase revenue

-Solve traffic congestion and

-Reduce air pollution.

It is under study according to the council's recent Kuala Lumpur 2020 Structural Plan Report published recently.

However, details such as when the tax would be implemented were not given.

Kosmo said that if the tax were to be imposed, two-thirds of vehicle users, comprising car, lorry and motorcycle owners, would have to pay a special fee or obtain a specific permit to enter the city.

The paper said while population growth remained at 1.1 per cent between 1980 and 1997, the increase in vehicles averaged 4.2 per cent in the Klang Valley.

In the city centre, there are 211 vehicles for every 1,000 residents, or 210,000 vehicles; and 164 motorcycles for every 1,000 residents.

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## nova (Jul 21, 2004)

well, SBS Transit used to be "Singapore Bus Services", what do you expect?


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

yup...hence the red and white, which is nice...

but i thought they were gradually becoming creative with the colours so seeing that pic jolted me somewhat


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

I prefer the old livery and no, I'm not that patriotic.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Wow, that model is kind of rare...


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

SBS Transit must be kind of broke. I think they bought like only 50 or so of them out of an entire fleet size of thousand over vehicles. They are even forced to use the old non air conditioned buses on some routes and no, there are no plans to upgrade these. And almost all buses still use non electronic boards to display service number and route at the front of the bus. No plans to upgrade as yet.

For SMRT Buses, all services are air conditioned. The older buses that are non air conditioned have either already been scrapped or have been installed with air con units. All services also have those electronic Flip Dot displays at the front of the bus, and the older buses without them are being upgraded with them.

Then again, SBS Transit having such a huge fleet size makes it hard for them to upgrade the buses quickly. But HK did it so quick (Wheelchair friendly buses, low floor buses, flip dot electronic displays are the norm). We should quicken up.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

isnt sbstransit part of the second largest land transport group in the world? shouldnt it be more uhmm competitive.. why no fuel cell buses


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

SBS Transit tested some LNG Buses, don't think they have any concrete plans. Singapore's bus companies are basically following a wait and see approach. See how this new technology fares overseas first, then decide on investing on huge infrastructure projects such as LNG refuelling stations and buses.

We are pretty slow in many areas. Areas which are out of sight of many people. We are pretty advanced economically and in almost everything else, but we lag behind in implementing those supposedly less important areas like wheelchair friendly buses (hk has a lot), tactile guidance systems for the streets of sg (tokyo, seoul, taipei, hk have a lot) and even our ezlink card membership scheme (taipei has one already even though their card launched later).


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

not to forget our broadband services and e-commerce. which is why i should be dictator


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Ya. I knew you would mentioned that. Thats why I didnt mention it. Was seeing whether my instincts were accurate or not. haha.

Ya economically (business financial centre), education centre, medical centre, biomedical hub, convention hub, petrochemicals hub, aviation hub, shipping hub.

But less impt areas like what we have mentioned take a back seat. Thats where our resources are being diverted to. Like how the esplanade was pushed back and backed until everything was more stable economically. Guess another few years of stable growth and when our long term prospects economically are better like if we find out that our biomed sector is bigger and more stable, we will see your broadband dream come true.

Anyways whats a 1000kbps extra mean anyways, 56k as to 1500k is already a lot to me.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

okkkk you're so clever....dsjakldjfad i didnt have you in my mind when i said that nor am i blaming you 

as for shipping and aviation hub, sg seems like it was complacent the past few years... resulting in others being able to catch up. ptp and suvarbhanarmiasldkfsja;ldkfjad airport for example.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

ya. we realized where we were too complacent. they should realize that nel, mrt, lrt etc doesnt mean disabled friendly sg. They are not doing anything to the streets of sg as well as to the buses.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

we? uh dun really think i account for the complacency... lol

omg can't stop typing lol lol lol 

i wonder if sg will follow the rise and fall of venice. getting a bit out of point 

what do you suggest be done to the streets of sg? i can't really think of much that needs improving other than more sheltered walkways / underground links between mrt stations and busy locations and more roads. tactile guides too probably. maybe that's why i dont see many handicapped people around.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Well...but like what sez is saying, its precisely because one north is so small and packed, that I wonder if you should be wasting ground space for a tram system. These folks are richie rich people with big cars ok?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Business Times - 19 Nov 2004

*ComfortDelGro buys London bus and coach operator Armchair* 

SINGAPORE - ComfortDelgro announced on Friday it will buy a bus and coach operation in London for six million pounds (S$18.4 million).

The acquisition of Armchair Passenger Transport Company, which has a fleet of 86 buses, is the group's second purchase in the United Kingdom. It comes just three months after ComfortDelgro bought bus company FE Thorpe & Sons for 3.03 million pounds.

Chief executive officer Kua Hong Pak said the purchase would consolidate the group's position as one of London's biggest bus and taxi operators.

ComfortDelGro's wholly owned UK bus subsidiary Metroline has a 12 per cent market share in London with a fleet of 1,000 buses plying 82 routes.

The group plans to get half its revenue from abroad within the next four to six years, up from the current 35 per cent.

ComfortDelGro's shares rose after the announcement, advancing 4 cents to $1.47.

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Kit said:


> I prefer the old livery and no, I'm not that patriotic.


 I actually concur.....red and white is just ok in my opinion, and the purple...well...its takes some time to grow on me...


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)




----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

these are really cute!


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

an old pic from january 2003. can't believe there are still non air conditioned buses.


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

No air-con buses are still in service till today....... just saw a couple last week.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ComfortDelGro is on a buying spree siahz.....they really gunning to be world's buggest as quick as possible is it?


----------



## nova (Jul 21, 2004)

Non air-con buses survive only on feeder ruotes and stuff.

Maybe we're all a little addicted to air-con?
We should learn to enjoy the nice, warm climate in this wonderful, equatorial island!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

No lah...there are still quite a number of semi-aircon bus service routes. Like when they made service 151 half aircon last yr or something, it made lots of students really unhappy!


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

nova said:


> Non air-con buses survive only on feeder ruotes and stuff.
> 
> Maybe we're all a little addicted to air-con?
> We should learn to enjoy the nice, warm climate in this wonderful, equatorial island!


SBS Transit Bus Service 93, a trunk service, has non air conditioned double decker buses serving this route. But more recently there's fewer non air conditioned buses on this route.

Never rode on a non air conditioned SMRT Bus for over 5 years already.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Mercedes Articulated/Bendy Bus*
© SMRT Corporation


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

From 9 Feb 2004, the Sentosa Causeway bridge foothpath and walk-in ticketing booth will be closed for development works on the new Sentosa Express railway system. To get to Sentosa, please hop onto the Sentosa bus at either HarbourFront Bus Interchange or Sentosa Gateway bus stop.


----------



## Fir3blaze (Sep 1, 2004)

nova said:


> Non air-con buses survive only on feeder ruotes and stuff.
> 
> Maybe we're all a little addicted to air-con?
> We should learn to enjoy the nice, warm climate in this wonderful, equatorial island!



I don't know about you guys, but i sure am ADDICTED to aircon, especially when it's a hot and humid day, or during peak hours.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Fir3blaze said:


> I don't know about you guys, but i sure am ADDICTED to aircon, especially when it's a hot and humid day, or during peak hours.


Well.....met too.....try sitting in a non-aircon bus from Hougang to Clementi, and you will realise aircon is not a luxury...its a neccesity!


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

need to have like two more bus companies and have them about the same size for fiercer competition


----------



## Fir3blaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Well..i don't think its going to happen, not in a loong time anyway 

Fortunately for us commuters, SBS and SMRT is already moving into the right direction (with regard to replacing old buses). I can appreciate if SBS replace their ageing fleet tho. Some of the existing air-con buses are getting rickety.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

I love SMRT. The buses are all new as compared to SBS Transit's. Sure their fleet is smaller and the company is younger. Thank god my area is served by SMRT. I counted at least 11 Bendy Buses (The latest version) in the Yishun Bus Interchange Parking Bay alone. Wow!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

I dont like SMRT. Their buses give me headaches, and are not condusive for sleeping.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> From 9 Feb 2004, the Sentosa Causeway bridge foothpath and walk-in ticketing booth will be closed for development works on the new Sentosa Express railway system. To get to Sentosa, please hop onto the Sentosa bus at either HarbourFront Bus Interchange or Sentosa Gateway bus stop.


Wah you sounded like their spokesman.....:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> I dont like SMRT. Their buses give me headaches, and are not condusive for sleeping.


I guess your only favourite bus is aeroline.......:lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

I didn't type that haha.......I cut and paste from the website. You actually tot I typed that, what an honour.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> I didn't type that haha.......I cut and paste from the website. You actually tot I typed that, what an honour.


Chey......I thought you got some insider info or something........:lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

That means that anyone who is going to Sentosa please take shots. Construction has already started for quite some time and it would be cool is a nerdish way to see pylons being constructed on the bridge.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> That means that anyone who is going to Sentosa please take shots. Construction has already started for quite some time and it would be cool is a nerdish way to see pylons being constructed on the bridge.


Aiya when you got free time, go take it loh......(and know some babes at the beach playing beach volley ball.....:lol: ).......:yes:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

aiya i not free now. exams still. 2 more papers. one paper tomorrow and on fri. need to read my book soon. then after exams so many things to do and no time. really no time. and plus i returned the camera to a friend. i really did to get my own camera. you so free you take if got time lor. haha. so much marking meh? or planning for your first car purchase and family already? 26 26 26 time is ticking.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> aiya i not free now. exams still. 2 more papers. one paper tomorrow and on fri. need to read my book soon. then after exams so many things to do and no time. really no time. and plus i returned the camera to a friend. i really did to get my own camera. you so free you take if got time lor. haha. so much marking meh? or planning for your first car purchase and family already? 26 26 26 time is ticking.


Who says must buy car and get married b4 30?? :lol:

No lah.....not free to go there leh.....quite a lot of admin stuff to do.......:yes:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

babystan03 said:


> Who says must buy car and get married b4 30?? :lol:
> 
> No lah.....not free to go there leh.....quite a lot of admin stuff to do.......:yes:


haha. As with what some arses like to say ''Own Time Own Target''. No rush. Not important.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> haha. As with what some arses like to say ''Own Time Own Target''. No rush. Not important.


I hope they would take own time own target to finish the sentosa express......:lol:.......when is it opening??


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

babystan03 said:


> I hope they would take own time own target to finish the sentosa express......:lol:.......when is it opening??


Think 2006. sianz. so long.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah right...I cant really sleep on those buses either......maybe coz I was too excited lah. I only did get to sleep on the way back, coz I was alone.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Think 2006. sianz. so long.


Hmm....i suppose they'll opening it in line with Vivocity.......:yes:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Yeah right...I cant really sleep on those buses either......maybe coz I was too excited lah. I only did get to sleep on the way back, coz I was alone.


Very difficult to sleep lah......feel so vulnerable..........:lol:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

You guys got see the recent complaint letters against sentosa? One of which was the complains that the monorails were over-crowded, to which the Sentosa management tried to say that it will be solved with the new trains. Yeah rite. That complainant was trying to get form the terminal to underwater world. Since when does the new line go there??

:lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Wah I can just feel the crowd reading that article.

On a lighter note, at least now I know how many Sentosa Monorail trains they have, 11! That info cannot be found anywhere on the net.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Wah I can just feel the crowd reading that article.
> 
> On a lighter note, at least now I know how many Sentosa Monorail trains they have, 11! That info cannot be found anywhere on the net.


 Huh? How you find out one?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

the sentosa spokeperson in the forum said that in the response to the complaints.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> the sentosa spokeperson in the forum said that in the response to the complaints.


 Oh...I didnt even notice...I just felt they were thinking they can lie to the public.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Very difficult to sleep lah......feel so vulnerable..........:lol:


Hahaha! You alone meh?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Hahaha! You alone meh?


Of course loh....My friend reside there (in KL) one mah......:yes: But then again, I'm not very "alone" if you take into consideration that the bus was 100% full.......:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Just took the changi skytrain about an hour ago.......according to my stopwatch....the ride was a mere 62 secs.........


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Nov 23, 2004
Not feasible to build viaduct above CTE * 

I THANK Mr Lim Soon Heng for his letter, 'CTE traffic jams: Elevated carriageway will ease congestion' (ST, Nov 15). Mr Lim proposed constructing an elevated viaduct on top of the Central Expressway (CTE), which will work in a tidal manner - towards the city in the morning and towards Ang Mo Kio and Yio Chu Kang in the evening.

We have studied proposals to improve the traffic conditions along the CTE. As the CTE corridor is largely built up, any improvement proposals for the expressway would be constrained by the impact on existing developments.

We had previously studied a proposal to build elevated viaducts on top of the CTE between certain junctions. However, this would involve building structures and supporting columns that require extensive acquisition of private land. 

In addition, as parts of the CTE in the city are underground, it may not be possible to provide an elevated viaduct into the city, as this may result in a bottleneck within the city tunnels. Due to traffic and safety considerations, it may not be feasible to build an elevated viaduct on top of the CTE. 

I thank Mr Lim for his feedback and suggestion. We welcome readers to call 1800-CALL LTA (1800-2255 582) if they have other feedback or suggestions.

*Han Liang Yuan (Ms) 
Senior Manager
Corporate Communications
Land Transport Authority*


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

1. 10am and you are out already.
2. At the airport more than twice this month already. So free.
3. I WANT PICS! Pics of the not so common places.

haha


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> 1. 10am and you are out already.
> 2. At the airport more than twice this month already. So free.
> 3. I WANT PICS! Pics of the not so common places.
> 
> haha


Aiya it's the school holiday what....:lol:.....and I went to the airport twice this month mair?? 

Pictures of not so common places?? I thought I already did that a few months ago.......:?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Actually hor...why cant they just impliment a system with a movable central divider?


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

because drivers would get confused and crash!!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Of course loh....My friend reside there (in KL) one mah......:yes: But then again, I'm not very "alone" if you take into consideration that the bus was 100% full.......:lol:


 Haha...I tot you went there with collegues or something mah.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Nov 26, 2004
*Nicoll Highway to reopen  

Motorists can use it next month; damaged 150m stretch repaved 
By Christopher Tan
Senior Correspondent * 

WELL before Santa's sleigh arrives, motorists living on the East Coast will have an easier drive to town for their Christmas shopping.

The 48-year-old Nicoll Highway, closed since April 20 after an MRT tunnelling disaster that killed four and sparked a cave-in, is on schedule to be reopened next month.

Checks by The Straits Times show that the damaged 150m stretch of road has been repaved.

The development will bring cheer to thousands of motorists affected by the closing of an arterial link to the city centre.

Journey times, which have gone up by as much as three times since the collapse, are expected to return to normal.

Said Ms K.Y. Boey, 45, a freelance writer living in the east: 'I used Nicoll Highway to go to Seah Street. Even though it was a longer drive, it was relatively jam-free.

'Since the closure, I've had to use the East Coast Parkway (ECP) and exit at Rochor. It is just horrible, especially during the evening peak hours.'

Repair work on the damaged highway started in late August, and the Land Transport Authority said then that it would be done by the year end.

The job involved sinking 57 piles into the ground, and cost $3 million - making the stretch one of the costliest surface roads ever built here.

All of Nicoll Highway, stretching 3km from Kallang to the city, was built in 1956 for $8 million.

Its reopening will alleviate traffic conditions on the ECP as well as roads in the Kallang area.

But Ms Boey expressed some reservations.

'I may not use it initially,' she said.

'The repaired portion may be very strong, but other points of the highway may have been weakened.'

Meanwhile, the LTA said partially completed MRT tunnels and a station site near Nicoll Highway are being refilled with earth and sand.

Backfilling, it said, will be done along a 700m span from The Plaza to Merdeka Bridge.

'Overall, to date, about 25 per cent of the backfilling work has been completed,' a spokesman said.

'The distance between the Nicoll Highway station and the collapsed area is about 350m.'

The LTA would not comment on a planned realignment of the Circle Line because of the April collapse, merely saying it was 'in discussion with the contractor on the design and construction of the Circle Line tunnels at Nicoll Highway'. 

Observers have their own take.

Suggested Mr Leong Sow Hon, an Association of Consulting Engineers Singapore council member who said he had 'no inside information': 'It can be any number of possibilities. They could have found a better alternative to continuing and recovering the previous works in progress.'


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Aiya it's the school holiday what....:lol:.....and I went to the airport twice this month mair??
> 
> Pictures of not so common places?? I thought I already did that a few months ago.......:?


 Got meh? Aye how come heir came back and still no exclusive airport photos ah?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Got meh? Aye how come heir came back and still no exclusive airport photos ah?


Of course got.......remember the secret passages from T2 to T1(and vice versa) etc.......:yes:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Of course got.......remember the secret passages from T2 to T1(and vice versa) etc.......:yes:


 Eh? But that was so long ago leh. I refering to heir coming back recently from Perth mah..didnt take photos of the transit areas?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Eh? But that was so long ago leh. I refering to heir coming back recently from Perth mah..didnt take photos of the transit areas?


I hope Jetstar has some really good offers in December......then I could be the "reporter" for transit areas........:yes:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Muahaha.....ironic eh....paying dirt cheap fares, and getting to enjoy first class facilities at the world's best airport? 

Anyway notice we end up talking about aviation in this thread..hahah!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Taxis.........


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Wah you end up having them as you photographing targets ah?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Wah you end up having them as you photographing targets ah?


Can't help it......they are right in front of me........:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 02 December 2004 2033 hrs 

*Vehicle Entry Permit fees lowered for foreign-registered vehicles* 
By Johnson Choo, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : From December 6, foreign motorists will find it cheaper to drive into Singapore during the festive season. 

The daily Vehicle Entry Permit (VEP) fees for foreign-registered vehicles will be reduced by $10 to $20 a day. 

To make it even more attractive for these drivers, the fixed-price ERP charges will be lowered from $10 to $5 a day. 

And till the end of the month, the VEP operating hours on weekdays will also be shortened, so that motorists can enter Singapore without paying for the permit from 12 noon and leave by 2am the following day on weekdays. 

There is no need to pay for the permit on weekends and public holidays. 

The Singapore Tourism Board said the changes were timely as they coincide with the exciting year-end festive season and peak travel period for many Malaysians. 

The STB invites Malaysians to make full use of the longer VEP-free hours during the holiday period to come and enjoy the thrilling line-up of activities during this festive season. 

Separately, the Land Transport Authority will put on trial shortened VEP operating hours in January next year. 

During this period, the VEP operating hours on Fridays, or Thursday, if Friday is a holiday, will end at 5pm, instead of 7pm. 

This is to assess the impact of the change on traffic conditions at the two land checkpoints and roads in the vicinity. 

If the trial is successful, LTA will consider implement this scheme on a permanent basis. - CNA

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Hows progress of Sentosa monorail?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Business Times - 03 Dec 2004

*Traffic flows smoothly in Singapore *  

I WOULD like to thank Alvin Chua Chuan Ann for his letter 'Traffic jams making a comeback' (BT, Nov 23), in which he commented on the traffic situation along Orchard Road, Keppel Road and the Pan-Island Expressway (from the airport towards the city). 

Although Orchard Road is well-used, average travel speeds are within the optimal range during the day. However, we are aware that average travel speeds do deteriorate during the evening peak hours. To address this, we are currently reviewing the network around Orchard Road, Grange Road, Somerset Road and Orchard Link, and studying ways to improve the traffic flow within the space constraints we face.

With more motorists using the East Coast Parkway following the closure of Nicoll Highway, traffic flow along Keppel Road, which leads to the ECP, has also become heavier. Repair works for Nicoll Highway are progressing on schedule and we anticipate that the traffic situation along Keppel Road will improve when Nicoll Highway reopens to traffic tomorrow. Traffic flow along Keppel Road will also improve when construction of the flyover along Keppel Road towards the Ayer Rajah Expressway in the direction of Jurong is completed by the end of 2005.

Traffic flow is generally smooth along the west-bound section of the PIE during the morning peak hours, with average travel speeds within the optimal speed range. However, traffic speeds deteriorate if there is heavy rain or an accident.

On the whole, our demand management measures such as ERP and COE systems, good network of expressways and roads, as well as traffic management technology, have kept our roads congestion-free despite our population and land size. We will continue to monitor traffic conditions and implement traffic schemes and road projects to keep our roads smooth-flowing and congestion-free.

Once again, I thank Mr Chua for his feedback and the opportunity to clarify. We welcome calls from your readers on 1800-CALL LTA (1800-2255-582) if they have feedback or suggestions. 

Han Liang Yuan (Ms) 
Senior manager 
Corporate communications 
Land Transport Authority 

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Citicab......


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Dec 5, 2004
Nicoll Highway opens after $3m in repairs  * 

AT 1pm yesterday, Nicoll Highway was back in business.

Tourists, construction workers and curious passersby stood on either side of the semi-expressway, cheering as the first vehicle - a white bMercedes-Benz - sped down the newly laid asphalt. 

Perhaps because few knew about the re-opening, there were relatively few vehicles on the six-lane highway.

Before parts of it collapsed in April, peak-hour traffic was 2,500 vehicles an hour in each direction.

More than seven months after the tragedy that killed four men, and after a $3 million reconstruction, SBS Transit driver Ng Hun Chew said it's time for a new chapter. 

'It was a tragedy, but we have to let it go now. Let's hope that whatever happens on this highway in future will be positive.'

===============

What does this gotta do with *tourists*???? :lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> What does this gotta do with *tourists*???? :lol:


Emm.....yesterday we did see some foreigners at the URA centre, perhaps they were the same person.......:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 05 December 2004 1750 hrs 

*Average monthly income of taxi tour-guides up by nearly 25% *  

SINGAPORE : More than six months after taxi tour-guides hit Singapore roads, their average income has gone up by some 25 percent. 

This income surge has made the taxi tour guide course conducted by the Singapore Taxi Academy very popular - seven classes have been held in the last 3 months. 

London cab driver Woo Wee Yeong is one of the first to graduate from the taxi tour-guide course. 

Since he hit the roads in April, he gets about one tour deal each fortnight, usually recommendations from friends. 

He takes home an extra S$200 or more each month, and this does not include tour guide fees and tips. 

And he finds working as a taxi tour-guide less hectic than normal taxi driving. 

He said, "Instead of ferrying different passengers, now I just handle the 3 or 5 tourists for a few hours at a go. I take them to tourist places like Chinatown, Little India etc." 

Some, like one group of 10 taxi tour-guides, have even banded together to pool their resources. 

By far the most organised taxi tour group, they even have a Chinese language website, which attracted over 2,000 visitors. 

But there are also taxi guides who have never even clinched a deal, while others take home as much as S$1,000 more each month. 

And though over 600 taxi drivers have attended the course, only 61 have so far made the mark. 

The Singapore Taxi Academy says it is looking into revising the syllabus to improve standards and at the same time, help more taxi drivers obtain the qualification. - CNA 

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Dec 6, 2004
*Many ditching cabs and buses for trains *  
_Number of trips taken on MRT and LRT every day up by 67.4%, to 1.27m, since 1995 _ 

By Christopher Tan 
Senior Correspondent 

MS IVY Ong, 38, used to be a frequent cab-taker. 'Whenever I went to the gym in town, I'd always take the cab,' the former fashion merchandiser said. 'It was convenient.' 

But ever since the North-East Line started running last year, Ms Ong, who is currently between jobs, rarely hails a taxi.

'Although the trip may take a little longer, it costs much less,' said the Serangoon resident, who lives just above Serangoon MRT station.

Ms Ong is not alone. Many Singaporeans are abandoning cabs and buses in favour of trains, statistics from the Land Transport Authority (LTA) reveal.

For the 12 months up to March this year, taxi use was down to 827,000 rides a day, 12 per cent down from the peak figure of 940,000 rides a day eight years ago. There are close to 20,000 taxis on the road here. 

Bus use - averaging 2.97 million rides a day - was down nearly 9 per cent compared to its 2000-2001 peak of 3.26 million rides a day. 

The story is quite different for trains. The number of trips taken on the MRT and LRT every day has risen by 67.4 per cent - from a modest 760,000 back in 1995 to 1.27 million for the 12 months up to March this year. Associate Professor K. Raguraman of the Centre for Transportation Research, a think-tank at the National University of Singapore, was not entirely surprised at the figures.

'As Singapore expands its rail network, train ridership will rise,' he said. 'And it has been government policy that wherever a rail service is built, there should not be any duplication from buses.'

Singapore currently has about 120km of MRT and LRT tracks, 45 per cent more than in the mid-1990s. The Circle Line, which is set to be ready in 2009, will add about 30km to the system. 

If past trends are anything to go by, bus and cab ridership will shrink further. Prof Raguraman said: 'The LTA has stated that the MRT is the backbone of our public transport system.'

Even so, he said the sizeable drop in taxi use was unexpected. 

The MRT's popularity is one possible cause. The economic slowdown in recent years, which has made people 'more cost-conscious' and caused them to 'cut down on discretionary (taxi) trips', is another. 

Even more worrying is the fact that, while taxi use is falling, the number of taxis on Singapore's roads has risen by nearly 20 per cent since the mid-1990s. 

The competition has intensified in recent months with the entry of three new players - Smart Automobile, Premier Taxis and Trans-Cab. But the losers are not the taxi companies.

'This can be a worrying trend for taxi drivers, not so much taxi operators who will still get their rental dues so long as the cars are in demand,' Prof Raguraman noted.

Many drivers lament that monthly earnings have halved, even before the 40 per cent rise in the cost of diesel over the past year. Taxi drivers hand over around $80 a day in rental to the companies and it is not uncommon for them to clock 60- to 65-hour weeks. 

Mr C.K. Chan, 52, who has been driving taxis for the past 12 years, said: 'In the market, the average take-home amount is about $1,500 (a month) if you work 10 hours a day. In my case, I make a bit more because I have contract work.'

Cab companies, on the other hand, are not complaining. New players Premier Taxis and Smart Automobile say they are already profitable. 'We made money from Day One,' said Premier chairman Timothy Chua. 'It's an add-on to our car rental business.'

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Dont think they have started construction yet? Another question here....are they going to stop the existing monorail once construction starts or after the new one opens?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Construction had commenced a long time ago. Check the Sentosa Press Release.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Dec 7, 2004
*Taxi drivers to promote healthy living*

ON TUESDAY, 55 CityCab taxi drivers in Singapore will double up as 'nutrition ambassadors' who will promote the benefits of a healthy eating habit. They will do this by telling their passengers to eat two servings of fruit and two servings of vegetable every day. 

During the three-month project, the taxi drivers will also suggest to passengers where to go for healthier meals. 

The Health Promotion Board worked with CityCab to conduct a half-day training course for the drivers, who were given 'Nutrition Ambassador' tags for display on their dashboards. 

On Dec 7, each passenger of the 55 taxi drivers will be given an apple and a pocket-sized booklet listing 89 restaurants participating in the Healthier Restaurant Programme. 

During the month of December, CityCab will also be serving two vegetable dishes and fruit for free to all its drivers and staff.

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Buses......


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Changi Airport skytrain (7/12/04)


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

the double deck bus looks sleek!


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Wah the Skytrain looks brand new from that angle.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Is the Skytrain serving transit passengers still operational? It appears from the photo that a section of the track that the Skytrain serving transit passengers is sealed off to allow for the existing system to be integrated with the new system.


----------



## mattverg (Dec 7, 2004)

babystan03 said:


> Looking at this, what do you think the future MRT lines are?? (Exhibit at URA Centre, showing the various regional centre, sub-regional and fringe centres)


IMHO this map isnt exactly obsolete. True enuff, the Seletar Regional Centre doesnt exist, but it corresponds to what is now Sengkang New Town. and the 2001 Concept plan still has the lines as outlined by this earlier map; its just that the re might be slight modifications to the actual lines. 

1. The north south line actually makes up part of the outer circle and the circumferential line to woodlands. 

2. the circumferential line to seletar now corresponds to the north east line (although in the 2001 concept plan there IS a seletar line planned but there lets use what we already have now, shall we? )

3. the circumferential line to Tampines and jurong eastprobably corresponds to the east west line. 

4. the middle radial line most certainly conform to the circle line as we know it. the inner radial line is made up of the nexus of interchanges in the city area comprising of the north south line, east west line and north east line.

5. The outer radial line is made up of the present north south line, the planned north shore line and the planned eastern region line 

haha ok i think i've said enuff... time to siam b4 i get bashed up!

:runaway:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Is the Skytrain serving transit passengers still operational? It appears from the photo that a section of the track that the Skytrain serving transit passengers is sealed off to allow for the existing system to be integrated with the new system.


I think it's still operational.....seems to be sharing the same track for both service(public and the transit one)....:yes:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 08 December 2004 2331 hrs 

*CityCab taxis equipped with online digital maps* 










SINGAPORE : Ever spent more than the usual amount of money and time on the road because a cabbie did not know his way about town? 

Well, that might soon be a thing of the past. CityCab has spent $23 million to equip its taxis with an online digital map. 

With the new Mobile Data Terminal system, passengers will never be lost on the roads again. 

The driver just needs to enter a destination into the system and a red line will appear within a few seconds directing him to the precise drop-off point. 

The system is also able to automatically mark a passenger's pick-up and drop-off locations each time a call booking job is accepted, making it easier for the driver to plan his route. 

The result is a shorter waiting time for the commuter and a fuss-free journey. 

Mr Quek Pat Fatt, CityCab Taxi Driver, said: "With the new system, we can find our destination in five to seven minutes whereas the old system took us 15 to 20 minutes. The time-saving allows us to ferry another customer." 

New cabbies are also more confident on the road with the handy map system. 

Mr Bernard Fong, CityCab Taxi Driver, said: "I have been driving a cab for only three months and I am still unfamiliar with the roads. This new system gives me more confidence to ferry passengers." 

All CityCab drivers will have to go through a four-hour training session to familiarise themselves with the new system. 

Currently, 2,200 cabs have this digital guide and CityCab plans to install the system in all 5,200 of its cabs by March next year. - CNA

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## playboy (Oct 31, 2003)

*Some older photos *


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Those are superb photos playboy! Any more? Where did you get them from?

It seemed weird seeing the MRT map displaying only one short and straight MRT line.

And it seemed weird seeing those first generation trains looking all clean and sleek and white and just 100% good looking.


----------



## hkmember (Dec 9, 2003)

they really should put chinese in the trains and stations

lets face it, most of the ppl interviewed on Asia news channel ( i got da reception at home on cable TV ) are in Putonghua. 

And really the recent exclusion of Chinese language scores in the Uni admission scheme is just outrageous


----------



## hkmember (Dec 9, 2003)

btw, LEDs are preferred to plasma for fixed displays

coz fixed displays would burn into the plasma... maybe they should use the plasmas to play ads or have screensaver intermissions in between lea


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

hkmember said:


> they really should put chinese in the trains and stations
> 
> lets face it, most of the ppl interviewed on Asia news channel ( i got da reception at home on cable TV ) are in Putonghua.
> 
> And really the recent exclusion of Chinese language scores in the Uni admission scheme is just outrageous


 You might be delighted to know that they are now reintroducing multilingual signs to all rail stations by next year, which will mean having names and important signages in English, Mandarin and Tamil. Malay is not included, because most of its spelling is similar to English anyway.

The CNA you watched on your local channel might be a localised version. CNA in Singapore, which is its birthplace, is actually predominantly English.

As for the exclusion of Chinese requirements for uni admission, well, I wasent supportive of the move either!


----------



## hkmember (Dec 9, 2003)

its nice to hear that they are introducing signs 

to my understanding its not only chinese, its like you have to include your mother tongue as part of admission ... actually i think its actually important to have your native lang gauged, but I suppose as ppl in Singapore say, learning without exams is actually more effective when it comes to learning Mandarin


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

hkmember said:


> its nice to hear that they are introducing signs
> 
> to my understanding its not only chinese, its like you have to include your mother tongue as part of admission ... actually i think its actually important to have your native lang gauged, but I suppose as ppl in Singapore say, learning without exams is actually more effective when it comes to learning Mandarin


 Yeah...although I would love it if they can reintroduce multi-lingual voiced messages and annoucements too.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Er...u might wish to click on the "history" of that page to find out who contributed!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

kenmin said:


> Anyone seen the MRT entry in wikipedia? a lot of stuff there. Who wrote it??
> 
> Wonder what the author meant by Punggol Line Extension. Does he mean NorthShore Line or the extension to Pulau Ubin?


I think I know who.........:lol:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

28 December 2004 

*SBS Transit buys 150 new Volvo double-decker buses for S$60m *  
By Derek Cher, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : A new fleet of double deckers could hit the roads by the second half of next year. 

SBS Transit has ordered 150 new double-deck buses from Swedish truck maker Volvo at a cost of S$60 million. 

The public bus operator says the new buses will be used to replace its existing older ones. 

SBS has around 2,700 buses, of which 66 percent are made by Volvo. 

This purchase is significant for Volvo, as it marks the first major order for its new double-deck chassis. 

Volvo says the 150 chassis will be built in Sweden, while the bodies will be manufactured in Singapore by ComfortDelGro Engineering. 

Delivery of the complete buses will begin in August next year. 

And this will continue for 12 months before SBS receives all 150 double-deckers. - CNA

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Business Times - 29 Dec 2004

*LTA to build $436 million Boon Lay MRT extension* 

SINGAPORE - The Land Transport Authority (LTA) will be extending the East West Line from Boon Lay Station westwards into the Jurong Industrial Estate.

The extended network will enhance public transport system for residents in Jurong West Town area and those working in the Jurong and Tuas industrial estates.

Known as Boon Lay MRT Extension (BLE) which will be fully-elevated with two MRT stations will add another 3.8-km to the existing East West Line. 

The BLE One station will be built at Jurong West Street 63, between Jurong Street 61 and Pioneer Road North, and the other station at Joo Koon Circle, near the junction of Benoi Road and International Road. 

The overall project cost will be about S$436 million and construction is targeted to start in the second half of 2005 and is expected to complete in 2009. 

To facilitate the construction of BLE, one full lot and eight part lots, totalling about 28,000 square metres of land will be acquired.

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Double deck bus(10/12/04):


 Haha...tell that to the bus driver too!


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

..


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

What does CG stand for? :?


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

I think most Singaporeans can't speak Chinese.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

redstone said:


> What does CG stand for? :?


It stands for Changi and these alphanumeric characters are used to denote each station on the Changi Airport MRT Extension.

I have no idea why they still call it part of the East West Line when its obvious its a branch line off Tanah Merah Station.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

km-sh said:


> I think most Singaporeans can't speak Chinese.


What made you say that and why?

Chinese Singaporeans generally can speak chinese, its just a matter of the standard of chinese being spoken and their willingness to speak it.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

km-sh said:


> I think most Singaporeans can't speak Chinese.


I teaching Chinese in Singapore btw..........:yes:


----------



## playboy (Oct 31, 2003)

Expanding The Rail Network: LTA To Build Boon Lay MRT Extension 



To enhance the public transport system for residents in Jurong West Town area and those working in the Jurong and Tuas industrial estates, the Land Transport Authority (LTA) will be extending the East West Line from Boon Lay Station westwards into the Jurong Industrial Estate.

This project, known as Boon Lay MRT Extension (BLE) for short, will add another 3.8-km to the existing East West Line. The BLE will be fully-elevated with two MRT stations. One station will be built at Jurong West Street 63, between Jurong Street 61 and Pioneer Road North, and the other station at Joo Koon Circle, near the junction of Benoi Road and International Road. Please see Annex for alignment and station locations.

The overall project cost will be about S$436 million. Construction is targeted to start sometime in the second half of 2005 and is expected to complete in 2009. Tenders for the contract are expected to be called in the first half of 2005.

Improvements to Public Transport System in Jurong West

Currently, the public transport needs of the residents in Jurong West Town area and those working in the Jurong Industrial Estate are served by the Boon Lay MRT Station and Boon Lay bus interchange. With the expected developments planned for the Jurong region, the demand for public transport service will increase.

Mr Ho Meng Kit, Chief Executive, Land Transport Authority said, "The BLE will therefore greatly improve the public transport system in the Jurong area to meet current and future demand for public transport travel. For example, instead of having to make a transfer via a bus service to get to Boon Lay MRT Station, residents in the south western part of Jurong West will be able to access the MRT system more directly with a new MRT station in Jurong West Street 63. Travel time for people working in the Jurong Industrial Estate is also expected to be reduced by up to 15 minutes. This improvement will make it more convenient for people travelling to work in the area."

Land Required

To facilitate the construction of BLE, one full lot and eight part lots, totalling about 28,000 square metres of land will be acquired. The listing of affected lots to be acquired will be gazetted today. Owners, who are affected, will be notified of the land acquisition separately by Singapore Land Authority.


----------



## playboy (Oct 31, 2003)

i didn't known what the name of two new MRT station. Can you give the stations name please. :runaway: :eek2:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

playboy said:


> i didn't known what the name of two new MRT station. Can you give the stations name please. :runaway: :eek2:


 "Station 1" and "Station 2"? 

Anyway, the gap between the two stations seems rather large. Maybe they should add provisions for a new station in the middle?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

redstone said:


> So few stations in such a big island?


 Precisely....only 3 stations on the island. They just want people to take buses instead I suppose. Idiots.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Business Times - 30 Dec 2004

*ComfortDelgro makes 5th investment in Chengdu* 

SINGAPORE- ComfortDelGro is partnering one of Chengdu's largest transport operators to operate long-distance and inter-province bus services, taxi services and automotive repair services. 

The new joint venture company, Chengdu ComfortDelGro Chang Yun Transportation will operate a fleet of 218 long-distance /tour buses and 45 taxis in the capital city of Sichuan Province. 

Of the 218 buses, 112 are long-distance buses and 106 are tour buses. 

It will also operate a workshop to undertake not just regular repair and servicing works, but also major repairs and engine overhaul. 

The new joint venture, in which ComfortDelGro has a 60 per cent stake, represents the Group's first major foray into China's long-distance bus market. 

Chengdu ComfortDelGro Chang Yun Transportation will have an initial registered capital of some S$20 million. 

ComfortDelGro's joint venture partner, Sichuan Chengdu Long-Distance Bus, will contribute the remaining 40 per cent in the form of bus and taxi licences and other operating assets. 

Copyright © 2004 Singapore Press Holdings Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## kenmin (Jan 8, 2004)

ignoramus said:


> It stands for Changi and these alphanumeric characters are used to denote each station on the Changi Airport MRT Extension.
> 
> I have no idea why they still call it part of the East West Line when its obvious its a branch line off Tanah Merah Station.


You already answered it yourself. It's only a branch.


----------



## kenmin (Jan 8, 2004)

playboy said:


> i didn't known what the name of two new MRT station. Can you give the stations name please. :runaway: :eek2:


It's rather strange that LTA didn't even give proper working names to the stations. Prior to the announcement, I named them Yunnan and Joo Koon. Not sure if Yunnan is still suitable as I have expected the station to be further west to the one chosen.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Haha...tell that to the bus driver too!


Duwan......they always drive so slow one....... :bash:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

..


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Er...East West line extension has an official name leh....


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Done.


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

What's Admiralty in Chinese?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ailiton said:


> What's Admiralty in Chinese?


 海军部.


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

Are the Chinese names of the stations official or are they just translations?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Hm.....they are "official translations"?  The name of the station is actually taken from the area and road names around it, so I would presume it is quite official?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*1 in 5 learners aims to get driving licence using automatic cars *  

SINGAPORE : From January 1, people wanting to get their driving licence can do so using automatic transmission cars, which are fast becoming popular. 

At one driving centre, 1 in 5 learners opts for is auto-transmission cars. 

And more are making the switch from manual gear testing. 

The Bukit Batok Driving Centre gets about 1,000 new learners each month. 

Since September when they started offering lessons using automatic cars, about 1 in 5 of their learners is going automatic - most of them women. 

Madam Liu is one of them - she made the switch after more than 20 lessons with manual cars. 

She said, "Manual gear is very demanding...coordinating both my hands and my feet. With automatic, it's so much easier." 

However, another learner, Li Hui Xuan, said, "I'm still in manual because I'm towards the last few stage of manual lessons; I don't think I will change." 

So far, about 900 students have made the switch from learning with manual to auto cars. 

Training Manager, Syed Ismail, Bukit Batok Driving Centre, said, "Most people feel that learning an auto car is easier and more importantly, most registered new cars mostly are automatic transmission." 

Private driving instructors too are moving with the times. 

Some are going into teaching automatic full-time. 

Wang Bao Quan said, "Two and a half months ago, I switched to teaching using a car with automatic transmission. Sooner or later with advancements in technology, manual cars could be phased out." 

Still, some instructors feel there will still be a demand for manual gear testing, as students who take the manual test need only do it once, to drive both automatic and manual cars. 

But for now, it seems automatic is the way to go. 

Driving centres estimate a rising trend, where 1 in 3 learners will choose to go automatic. - CNA


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Duwan......they always drive so slow one....... :bash:


 Always??

The buses I take on either drive too fast, or drive too slow....too fast when I am not in a rush, and too slow when I am very late! :lol:


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

I can't believe how slow the speed limit is on the East Coast Freeway to the airport. It must be 60km/hr. What's with that? Thank God they extended the MRT to the airport -the bus took AGES to get into town.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

elfreako said:


> I can't believe how slow the speed limit is on the East Coast Freeway to the airport. It must be 60km/hr. What's with that? Thank God they extended the MRT to the airport -the bus took AGES to get into town.


Hehe...when did you take that ride? And which bus was it?

The speed limit for the ECP is actually 90km/h, although heavy vehicles like these buses do have a 60km/hr speed limit. I would be surprised if they actually complies with that thou! 

Normally, I would recon is it much faster by road then by the MRT to get to the city, especially on those express routes like number 36?


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

28 December 2004 

*SBS Transit buys 150 new Volvo double-decker buses for S$60m **

By Derek Cher, Channel NewsAsia* 

SINGAPORE : A new fleet of double deckers could hit the roads by the second half of next year. 

SBS Transit has ordered 150 new double-deck buses from Swedish truck maker Volvo at a cost of S$60 million. 

The public bus operator says the new buses will be used to replace its existing older ones. 

SBS has around 2,700 buses, of which 66 percent are made by Volvo. 

This purchase is significant for Volvo, as it marks the first major order for its new double-deck chassis. 

Volvo says the 150 chassis will be built in Sweden, while the bodies will be manufactured in Singapore by ComfortDelGro Engineering. 

Delivery of the complete buses will begin in August next year. 

And this will continue for 12 months before SBS receives all 150 double-deckers. - CNA


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Hehe...when did you take that ride? And which bus was it?
> 
> The speed limit for the ECP is actually 90km/h, although heavy vehicles like these buses do have a 60km/hr speed limit. I would be surprised if they actually complies with that thou!
> 
> Normally, I would recon is it much faster by road then by the MRT to get to the city, especially on those express routes like number 36?


Took 36 from the airport to Marine Parade b4......takes about 25 mins to reach Parkway Parade......:bash:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> Took 36 from the airport to Marine Parade b4......takes about 25 mins to reach Parkway Parade......:bash:


 Huh? So slow? I tot it goes ECP all the way?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Huh? So slow? I tot it goes ECP all the way?


Yah.....but after it reach Marine Parade.....all the traffic lights makes it slow down........imagine the time taken to orchard by 36....... :bash:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh...you mean it stops being express from that point on?

I have always tought its an express service throughout!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Oh...you mean it stops being express from that point on?
> 
> I have always tought its an express service throughout!


Yes.........why can't they make it an express bus? :bash: :bash:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

I tot it goes via Marina Centre to the ECP onwards?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> I tot it goes via Marina Centre to the ECP onwards?


Nope.......not really sure how the whole route goes though......:yes:


----------



## Kit (Nov 9, 2003)

Read a short report on yahoo....... SBS has aquired 150 double deckers from Volvo. Will see them in August.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Kit said:


> Read a short report on yahoo....... SBS has aquired 150 double deckers from Volvo. Will see them in August.


 Yeah.....the article was posted in the previous page mah.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

ailiton said:


> Yeah I believe the taller guy is you but which one is ignoramus? The indian girl touching your back or the little guy standing near the doors?


haha. I am actually no where inside the pictures at all.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ailiton said:


> Yeah I believe the taller guy is you but which one is ignoramus? The indian girl touching your back or the little guy standing near the doors?


 Er...actually I dont think he is me. My hair isnt that long, and I dont remember wearing that shirt that day!  Dont think ignore is in the picture either...

Anyway, you saw my photo before?


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

Nevermind. I first thought both of you were in that picture.

And yes, I have seen your picture.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

..


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

10 January 2005 

*Punggol LRT East, SengKang LRT West loops to start service on Jan 29 *  
By Wong Siew Ying, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : The wait is over for many Punggol residents - in more ways than one - with the partial opening on January 29 of Singapore's third Light Rapid Transit, the Punggol LRT. 

More stations along the SengKang LRT system will also start ferrying passengers. 

It is a journey 36-year-old Seah Beng Huat knows well - a comfortable ride on the North-East Line, followed by the long wait for a feeder bus service to take him home. 

But all that is set to change. 

He moved to Punggol last April and now looks forward to a smooth LRT ride to his door step. 

Mr Seah said: "During the peak hour, it is terrible. The bus service here, they do not come frequently and the crowd is terrible, we used to wait about 15 to 20 minutes for every bus." 

Over 8,000 rides are expected to ply the Punggol LRT East loop daily, serving about 15,000 residents. 

SBS Transit took over the $354 million line from the Land Transport Authority in December last year. 

After numerous trial runs, it has decided to phase in the opening of the Punggol LRT with the East loop being the first to go. 

But only six stations - Punggol, Cove, Meridian, Coral Edge, Riviera and Kadaloor - will be opened, while the remaining two - Oasis and Damai, along with the West loop stations at less populated areas - will operate at a later date. 

Separately, the SengKang West loop will also be up and running. It is expected to make up to 5,000 rides daily, offering a more convenient mode of transport to 11,000 residents in the western part of the neighbourhood. 

It will complement the existing SengKang East loop service, with five additional stations - Thanggam, Fernvale, Layar, Tongkang and Rejong - along the west route. 

However, Cheng Lim, Farmway and Kupang stations will only be opened later. 

Still, SBS Transit have done enough homework to ride out the kinks. 

Mr Ong Boon Leong, Chief Operating Officer of SBS Transit, said: "By and large, the experience we have over the last two years operating the SengKang East Loop and now we are operating a similar system, has given us a lot of confidence in that area, so while it will never be 100 percent from day one, we expect a very high level of reliability." 

The opening of the Punggol East and SengKang West loops will result in some minor changes to the bus network system in these areas. 

From March 12, Service number 84 and 371 will be withdrawn, and commuters can expect to save up to 10 minutes if they use the LRT. 

Mr Vincent Loh, Director of Service Development at SBS Transit, said: "The other services have less parallel with the LRT, and basically Service 371 and 84, they provide intra-town movement which is what the LRT is supposed to do." 

The operating hours for both Punggol East and SengKang West loops will be from 5.20am to 12.35am. 

Fares will be pegged to distance, similar to the existing fare structure. 

Adult ez-link card fares for the Punggol East loop will be set at 64 cents amd single trip fares using the standard ticket will cost 80 cents. 

For the Sengkang West loop, adult ez-link card fares will be 64 cents and single trip fares using the standard tickets will be 80 cents. 

Fares for travel beyond the West Loop to the East Loop, will range between 64 cents and 84 cents for adult ez-link card, and between 80 cents and $1 for the standard ticket. - CNA

Copyright © 2004 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

ailiton said:


> Nevermind. I first thought both of you were in that picture.
> 
> And yes, I have seen your picture.


 I dont blame you for thinking that thou...even I myself was mislead at first! 

Goodness...my photo must be all over this forums by now. Then again, my face is appearing with every new post anyway!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Punggol LRT and Sengkang LRT West Loop to Commence Revenue Service on 29 January 2005*

Residents in Punggol and West Sengkang will have reason to cheer when the Punggol LRT and Sengkang LRT (West Loop) commence revenue service on 29 January 2005. 

*PUNGGOL LRT: 

Phased Opening* 
The Punggol LRT will be opened in phases with the first six stations along the East Loop to start first. They are Punggol, Cove, Meridian, Coral Edge, Riviera and Kadaloor. 

The remaining two stations – Oasis and Damai – as well as the seven stations along the West Loop will be opened at a later date when the area surrounding these stations are more developed. 

The Punggol LRT was handed over to SBS Transit by the Land Transport Authority on 1 December 2004. 

*Fares*
The fares for Punggol LRT will be pegged to distance and similar to the existing fare structure of Sengkang LRT. However, given the number of stations covered in the East Loop, adult ez-link card fares for the East Loop will be set at 64 cents and single trip fares using the Standard Ticket will cost 80 cents. 

*Operation Details* 
The operating hours for the Punggol LRT East Loop will be from 5.20am to 12.35am. From 5.20am to 3pm, it will operate in the clockwise direction from Kadaloor Station in the direction of Punggol Town Centre. From 3pm to 12.35am, it will operate in the anti-clockwise direction from Punggol Town Centre in the direction of Cove Station. This will allow commuters to be brought from the developed areas to Punggol Station in the shortest time in the peak flow direction. 

SBS Transit will monitor and review the arrangement and make any changes if the need arises. 

Service frequency will be 4 minutes for the peak hours and 6 minutes for the off peak hours. 

*SENGKANG LRT (WEST LOOP): * 

*Five Stations To Open First*
The West Loop has eight stations comprising Cheng Lim, Farmway, Kupang, Thanggam, Fernvale, Layar, Tongkang and Renjong. Of the eight, Cheng Lim, Farmway and Kupang stations will be opened at a later date due to the lack of housing developments in the vicinity. 

*Fares*
Within the Sengkang LRT West Loop, adult ez-link card fares will be 64 cents and single trip fares using the Standard Ticket will be 80 cents. For travel beyond the West Loop to the East Loop, the fares will range between 64 cents and 84 cents for adult ez-link card and between 80 cents and one dollar for the Standard Ticket. 

*Operation Details * 
For the Sengkang LRT West Loop, the operating hours will be from 5.20am to 12.35am. From 5.20am to 3pm, it will operate in the anti-clockwise direction from Thanggam Station in the direction of Sengkang Town Centre. From 3pm to 12.35am, it will operate in the clockwise direction from Sengkang Town Centre in the direction of Renjong Station. In this way, commuters from the developed area will be brought to Sengkang Town Centre in the shortest time in the peak flow direction. 

SBS Transit will also monitor and review the arrangement and make any changes if the need arises. 

Service frequency will be 4.5 minutes for the peak hours and 7 minutes for the off peak hours. 

*BUS SERVICE CHANGES* 

With the commencement of revenue service for Punggol LRT East Loop and Sengkang LRT West Loop, there will be additional capacity for intra-town movements given the existing bus network. As a result, the bus service network in both towns will be slightly changed, taking care to minimise any inconvenience caused to residents and ensuring that the capacity is adequate to meet demand. 

To allow residents more time to familarise themselves with the Punggol LRT East Loop and Sengkang LRT West Loop, the bus rationalisation will only be implemented at the start of the school holidays on Saturday 12 March 2005, some six weeks after the start of both loops. 

*Punggol LRT East Loop * 
A network of six bus services including 3, 62, 82, 83, 84 and 136 as well as NEL at Punggol Station currently serves Punggol Town. Of these bus services, only Service 84 will be withdrawn as it is routed along the alignment of the Punggol LRT East Loop (see attached Map 1). Service 84’s withdrawal would not affect existing passengers along Punggol Central as Services 3 and 83 are still available for connection to the Punggol Interchange/Station. Passengers boarding along Punggol Field will be able to take the LRT or the alternative Service 62 to Punggol Interchange/Station. 

*Sengkang LRT West Loop*
Currently, there are three bus services namely 163, 371 and 372 serving the developed areas in Sengkang West Loop. Of the three bus services, only Service 371 will be withdrawn as it duplicates the Sengkang LRT West Loop extensively (see attached Map 2). In response to feedback from the residents, Service 163 will be slightly amended to use Fernvale Lane enroute so that passengers who travel between Fernvale area and Punggol Road and Sengkang East Way will have a shorter walk to the bus stop. Service 372 will not be affected. 

*FAMILIARISATION VISITS * 

Leading up to revenue service of Punggol LRT East Loop and Sengkang LRT West Loop, familiarisation visits including train rides were conducted for Advisors to Grassroots Organisations and grassroots leaders from Punggol North, Punggol Central and Jalan Kayu constituencies on 8 January 2005. Similar visits will also be organised in the following weeks for senior citizens and school children from the two areas prior to commencement of revenue service. 

On the opening of Punggol LRT East Loop and Sengkang LRT West Loop, Mr Ong Boon Leong, Chief Operating Officer, SBS Transit said, “We are pleased to be able to start our LRT service on the Punggol LRT East Loop and the Sengkang LRT West Loop. We certainly hope that the residents in both areas will benefit from the start of the service. While it is difficult to have a perfect system from Day One, we are confident that we will be able to achieve a high level of reliability given the extensive testing and our experience with the Sengkang LRT East Loop.”


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

..


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Jan 11, 2005*
*Punggol LRT set to roll* 
*Start date is Jan 29, but only eastern loop and 5 out of 7 stations will open* 

*By Christopher Tan*
*SENIOR CORRESPONDENT*

THE Punggol LRT will start rolling on Jan 29, but trains will ply on only the eastern loop and stop at just five out of seven stations deemed to have enough commuter traffic.

On the same day, operator SBS Transit will start serving residents living along the western loop of the Sengkang LRT - two years after the line opened - as 'ridership on our buses' plying this loop has trebled in the last two years.

SBS Transit chief operating officer Ong Boon Leong said he expects the number of commuters on this loop to be 'between 3,000 and 5,000 a day'. Trains will still skip the first three stops, located in underpopulated spots of this loop. 

Fares for both loops are capped at 64 cents for ez-link card holders because of the limited number of stations open. A standard ticket costs 80 cents.

The way the Punggol LRT is starting - one loop, some stops skipped - reprises the Sengkang line's start. Punggol's western loop currently runs through an undeveloped stretch flanked by the Punggol marina at Punggol End.

Mr Ong reckons that Punggol commuters living near the five stations will have their travelling time shaved by two to five minutes. In March, bus services 84 and 371 will be removed, as these duplicate the new train services that provide intra-town commute.

SBS Transit, a subsidiary of transport giant ComfortDelGro, entered the rail business in 2003 with the operation of the North-East MRT Line and Sengkang LRT east loop. 

It has been losing money on the trains as demand for housing in Sengkang and Punggol, as well as other new towns, has not been as high as urban planners had anticipated.

In the first year, ComfortDelGro incurred a $42 million loss on its rail business. But research house Citigroup Smith Barney forecasts that the group's rail losses would fall to $18 million for the year ended 2004, $14 million for this year and $9 million next year. 

Mr Ong said daily ridership on the North-East Line is now 'close to 190,000', from under 170,000 when the trains started running. Its break-even number is 250,000.

He indicated that the operating cost of its entire rail business is in excess of $70 million a year, with the LRT accounting for $12 million.

At yesterday's preview for the press, SBS Transit warned commuters not to expect the Punggol LRT to be 'perfect'. However, as its operation of the Sengkang line has been '99.92 per cent' fault-free, Mr Ong is confident the new services will be highly reliable.


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

*[ More Photos ... ]*


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Impressive shots! The picture quality is by far one of the best that I have seen so far! You visited Singapore recently I see, and toured most of our different train systems. Thanks for your contribution. . Tell us more about your visit.


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

Anyone has a recording of MRT's door chime?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

I may or may not have it. Will have to browse through my C: but I will certainly message you when I do find it. Okay?


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks very much. But can you tell me quick how it sounds like?


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Impressive shots! The picture quality is by far one of the best that I have seen so far! You visited Singapore recently I see, and toured most of our different train systems. Thanks for your contribution. . Tell us more about your visit.


Yes ... actually I followed my friend to go there but she needed to meet her own friend. Therefore when I was alone I went to different MRT and LRT stations and bus terminals for photos. If my sole purpose was to take photo I would choose summer to go, since it was raining for all 4 days that I stayed *_*


----------



## kenmin (Jan 8, 2004)

Hope someone will make something like this for our system too.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Indeed those are beautiful shots, Gakei! No one stared at you when you took them?


----------



## gakei (Sep 4, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Indeed those are beautiful shots, Gakei! No one stared at you when you took them?


When "packaging" and "marketing" myself as a tourist from my appearance (e.g. showing a tourist map/guide in my hand), people will not find strange as tourists can be interested in anything local people cannot imagine. Or sometimes I pretented to be viewing photos shown on the DC's LCD display but actually clicking the shutter button ... (which I normally did when taking photos in Beijing Subway trains) 

Sure if doing that in HK people will stare at me then


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Haha....thats comical.  Do you happen to be Caucasian btw? I would think its much easier to pass off as one then!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Maps showing the soon to be opened LRT stations and lines (and the withdrawal of bus services):


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Singapore's Other People Mover Systems*

*Updated*
- Tuesday, 15 March 2005


*Singapore's*


*Other People Mover Systems*

*Sentosa Express*
- Sentosa Leisure Group
- November 2006
- US$85.7948/SG$140 Million @ US$1 = SG$1.6318
- 4 Stations
- All Stations Elevated
- 2 Car Platforms
- 2.15 Kilometres
- Straddle Type Small Monorail System

*HarbourFront*
© Sentosa Leisure Group









*Straddle Type Small Monorail System*
- Hitachi Asia Limited
- 8 Cars
- Sentosa Express

*Changi Airport Skytrain*
- Civil Aviation Authority Of Singapore (CAAS)
- 1990
- ? Kilometres
- 2 Stations
- 1 Station In Terminal 1 & 1 Station In Terminal 2
- All Stations Elevated
- 2 Car Platforms
- All Stations With Platform Screen Doors
- Barrier Free Facilities
- LED Displays
- Bombardier ? Cars

*Bombardier ? Cars*
- Civil Aviation Authority Of Singapore (CAAS)
- 3 Cars
- Driverless
- Changi Airport Skytrain

*Bombardier ? Cars*
© ignoramus
''Please Hold On, We Are Now Leaving For Terminal 01. ... Please Hold On, We Are Now Approaching Terminal 01.''









*Changi Airport People Mover System*

*North Line*
- Civil Aviation Authority Of Singapore (CAAS)
- 2008
- 4 Stations
- 2 Stations In Terminal 1, 1 Station In Terminal 2 & 1 Station In Terminal 3
- All Stations Elevated
- ? Car Platforms
- All Stations With Platform Screen Doors
- Plasma Displays
- Airside & Landside
- Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Crystal Mover Cars

*One Of The Terminal 1 Stations Under Construction*
© ignoramus

















*Guideway Under Construction*
© ignoramus









*South Line*
- Civil Aviation Authority Of Singapore (CAAS)
- 2008
- 4 Stations
- 1 Station In Terminal 2 & 2 Stations In Terminal 3
- All Stations Elevated
- ? Car Platforms
- All Stations With Platform Screen Doors
- Plasma Displays
- Airside Only
- Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Crystal Mover Cars

*Renderings Of One Of The Terminal 3 Stations*
© Unknown

















*Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Crystal Mover Cars*
- Civil Aviation Authority Of Singapore (CAAS)
- ? Cars
- Driverless
- LCD
- Closed Circuit Television (CCTV)
- North Line & South Line

*One North People Mover System*
- The one-north transportation system is designed to provide seamless connectivity between one-north and surrounding areas, such as NUH and the existing North Buona Vista MRT, to the key nodes within one-north.
- The one-north transportation network consists of a two tier of transportation modes. In the earlier years, an interim shuttle bus service with intelligent information systems is planned for and will be implemented to serve one-north's initial developments Biopolis (Life Xchange) and Fusionpolis (Central Xchange). The interim system caters to the hectic schedule of the work and live population in one-north by ensuring that the services are always on time and convenient.

*Renderings Of The One North People Mover System*
© One North









*Jurong Bird Park Panorail*
- Jurong Bird Park
- 1991
- 1.7 Kilometres
- 2 Stations
- All Stations Elevated
- 4 Car Platforms
- Von Roll/Bombardier ? Cars

*Von Roll/Bombardier ? Cars*
- Jurong Bird Park
- 16 Cars
- Jurong Bird Park Panorail

*Von Roll/Bombardier ? Cars*
© The Monorail Society








© Singapore Tourism Board (STB)


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

The Sentosa monorail is closing next week loh....what a sad thing to happen.....


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

To Achieve/Maintain Our Aviation/Tourism Hub Status
= The Loss Of The Sentosa Monorail In 2005
= The Loss Of The Changi Airport Skytrain In 2008


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> To Achieve/Maintain Our Aviation/Tourism Hub Status
> = The Loss Of The Sentosa Monorail In 2005
> = The Loss Of The Changi Airport Skytrain In 2008


No choice......we have to keep on improving our infrastructure to keep up with the rest of the competition.......:yes:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Someone please take pics/video clips of the Sentosa Monorail before it disappears.

And while there, take pics of the construction going on too. All these would be much appreciated.

The ''Sentosa Monorail'' entry has been deleted. It won't be long now before I find myself in 2008 deleting the Changi Airport Skytrain entry.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Someone please take pics/video clips of the Sentosa Monorail before it disappears.
> 
> And while there, take pics of the construction going on too. All these would be much appreciated.
> 
> The ''Sentosa Monorail'' entry has been deleted. It won't be long now before I find myself in 2008 deleting the Changi Airport Skytrain entry.


Hmm....maybe I go and take the last ride of the monorail tomorrow......:yes:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

babystan03 said:


> Hmm....maybe I go and take the last ride of the monorail tomorrow......:yes:


Good. I will certainly miss the monorail. The cute ''Underwater World Station'' announcements in Japanese.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

babystan03 said:


> This story was printed from TODAYonline
> 
> *All aboard the Sentosa Express*
> 
> ...


Aiyo the monorail stop running today.......fortunately I haven't go.....if not wasted trip.......:yes:


----------



## kenmin (Jan 8, 2004)

ignoramus said:


> ...
> = The Loss Of The Changi Airport Skytrain In 2008


Don't think this is a loss. It's merely an upgrade. I think the new trains will still be using the current stations.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Construction update of the new monorail(16/3/05):


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Taking the Northeast Line from Harbourfront (16/3/05):


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

16 March 2005 

*Sentosa's Monorail makes final journey after 23 years*
By Pearl Forss, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : Sentosa's Monorail made its final journey on Tuesday night after 23 years in service.

"Everybody sit tight, the last monorail journey will be departing," the train driver said.

And with that, Sentosa's monorail took its last passengers for a historic ride round the island at 10pm.

It is making way for a state of the art express train that will connect Sentosa to the Harbour Front MRT station within six minutes.

Operators said traffic had more than doubled since news broke last week that the monorail would be dismantled.

From the driver to the passengers, no one wasted any time capturing the moment to remember with photographs.

"This is the first time and last time I'm riding the monorail," one passenger said.

"When I was young I rode in this monorail and I found it very memorable, so I came back to ride this again," said another.

"The train, we can feel it every day -- it's really old and we have to give it a rest. Quite a lot of people who came to Sentosa will miss this train very much; I can feel it from the bottom of my heart," said the driver. - CNA

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

I've been on the Sentosa Monorail a dozen times! ........quite nostalgic cause it is the first monorail I ever rode on


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

szehoong said:


> I've been on the Sentosa Monorail a dozen times! ........quite nostalgic cause it is the first monorail I ever rode on


It's my first monorail too.... 

Anyway, here's the rendering of the new monorail.......:yes:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm....seems like not many people going to Marina Bay.....:lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

if you happen to pass by Raffles Place do take pics of the Raffles Xchange.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> if you happen to pass by Raffles Place do take pics of the Raffles Xchange.


Aiyo.....I just pass by there yesterday and I didn't take pictures....... :bash:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

babystan03 said:


> Aiyo.....I just pass by there yesterday and I didn't take pictures....... :bash:


haha was just wondering whether it looks sophisticated in looks or whether it looks cheap...hehe...


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> haha was just wondering whether it looks sophisticated in looks or whether it looks cheap...hehe...


Looks better than the previous one loh.......but not as classy as citylink mall I think......:yes:


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

I wrote to SBS Transit complaining about the bus services outside my house and how they suck in brining me to the MRT. Lets see if they reply.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

*Armed police patrols at MRT stations  
In light of security situation, police will have to do more, says Home Affairs Minister 

By K.C. Vijayan 
April 15, 2005 
The Straits Times * 

ARMED police troopers will start patrolling MRT stations and trains from August, as part of a new round of anti-terror initiatives announced by Home Affairs Minister Wong Kan Seng yesterday. 

Staffed by both regular officers and full-time police national servicemen, the new MRT Policing unit will complement the unarmed security guards and closed-circuit TV cameras that have gone up in all 51 MRT stations here.

Still being worked out are the details about the unit's training and whether its officers will don bullet-proof vests and carry submachine guns, like the now familiar police patrols in the shopping and commercial districts.

Describing the new MRT policing unit as a 'positive and bold' initiative, Mr Wong said that in light of the current security situation, the police would have to do more.

He unveiled two other anti-terror initiatives - a new unit to investigate bomb explosions and a customised vehicle that can deliver breathing gear to civilians in a chemical or gas attack.

The new bomb and explosive investigation division will be part of the Criminal Investigation Department.

Trained by experts from the United States, the United Kingdom and Australia, its staff will probe all incidents involving explosive devices. This includes reconstructing the blast scene to help trace what happened, how it happened and who did it, explained assistant director Gerald Lim, who will head the new outfit.

He added that, if a bomb does go off here, bringing the culprits to justice swiftly would be a potent symbol of Singapore's national resilience. It would help restore confidence in the country too.

A swift response in a gas or chemical attack will also keep casualty numbers down. This is where the new Clipper bus acquired by the police comes in.

It can be driven right to the area to distribute 3,000 battery-operated 'escape hoods' which can filter out toxins or poisons for up to four hours.

All police fast response cars have also been equipped with the new breathing gear.

And if they are responding to a bomb threat, officers have another new aid that could help limit injuries before bomb disposal experts get to the scene.

Patrol cars carry a blanket, made from a special heavy-duty fabric, which can be spread over any suspicious package to help contain any blast and shrapnel. 

But it's not just about hardware, stressed Mr Wong, who urged his audience of 800 police officers and guests to review their traditional thinking about crimes.

Criminal networks involved in forging illegal passports, human trafficking and money laundering need to be looked at differently, as they may have been exploited by terrorists, said Mr Wong.

Even an illegally parked car which seems strangely overloaded must not be dismissed as just being a minor traffic violation, he added.

Recounting an anecdote told to him while visiting a police force overseas, Mr Wong said an off-duty officer's instincts had been spot on when he decided to stop and check a suspicious-looking man carrying a haversack who looked out of place in the neighbourhood.

A search of the bag revealed explosives.

This is only possible if an officer knows the terrain and the people in his beat, noted the minister.

He also needs to cultivate relationships with people who live and work there so that they can be his eyes and ears on the ground.

To help with this, the police yesterday invited more than 100 grassroots and industry representatives to an annual work plan seminar for the first time.

One was Yew Tee grassroots leader Mr Low Peng Kit, 57, who said: 'We got to know their focus and direction in having good links with the community.'


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

April 16, 2005
REPLIES TO FEEDBACK SUGGESTIONS
*Future MRT link for towns in north*
_Link planned for north/east corridor but when this will be depends on area's rate of development_

By Christopher Tan
SENIOR CORRESPONDENT

A FUTURE MRT line to link northern towns like Woodlands, Punggol, Seletar and Pasir Ris is being considered.

But just when this will be built depends on the rate at which development takes place along this corridor.

The Transport Ministry disclosed this yesterday when it said the Land Transport Authority had long-term plans to link the north, north-east and eastern parts of Singapore with a future rail line.

It was responding to suggestions made at a national conference organised by the Feedback Unit in January.

Various sub-groups of the Feedback Unit had presented views and ideas on issues in areas like transport, physical development, health care, entrepreneurship, politics and education at the conference.

Yesterday, ministries responded to these ideas. In some cases, they disclosed new developments in the pipeline. In others, they noted the suggestions or pointed out that the ideas had already been taken on board.

In the Transport Ministry's case yesterday, it was responding to a suggestion to link the Pasir Ris station and the Punggol station - a distance of about 9km.

'Such a link will save commuters time when travelling between these areas. But when the line can be built will depend on the development pace along this corridor,' the ministry said.

It added that a link could not be built now as large parts of the area remain undeveloped.

It also responded to a suggestion that competition between bus and rail operators along the same route would give commuters more choice.

The ministry said that bus services will be allowed back on MRT routes if trains get overcrowded. Currently, there is little or no duplication of such services.

The ministry was also noncommittal on ongoing requests that public buses be made wheelchair-accessible.

It said there are dedicated transport services available for individuals who are wheelchair-bound.

Advocates who have been calling for changes have argued, however, that such services can be costly and are not readily available.

While most of the ideas put forward were practical, there was one exception.

This was for the Bukit Timah Expressway to be encased in 'a concrete tunnel box' so that the Bukit Timah Nature Reserve and Central Catchment Nature Reserve can be joined as one.

The ministry's response: Such a move would not be cost-effective.

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Aiyah that isnt "new news" loh. Still the same "wait and see" response from the govt...


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

29 April 2005 

*SMRT reports 42 percent jump in full-year profit*

SINGAPORE : SMRT has reported stronger-than-expected full-year results, thanks to higher tax writebacks.

Net profit jumped 42 percent to almost S$127 million, while revenue rose 0.9 percent to S$673 million.

Going forward, the rail operator said it would intensify its efforts to grow its ridership, and expand its taxi fleet and retail space.

SMRT has so far renovated and upgraded retail space in five MRT stations.

The company said it would turn its eye to investment opportunities abroad to raise the profit contribution from non-fare sectors.

SMRT is viewed as a company with a stable dividend payout due to the inherent consistency of its core operations. - CNA /ct

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Hua! Money suckers!!!


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

huaiwei said:


> Hua! Money suckers!!!


Yah loh......now still thnking about raising the fares....... :bash:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

April 30, 2005
*Fare rises likely on buses and trains*

By Christopher Tan
SENIOR CORRESPONDENT

OPERATORS of public buses and trains are likely to apply for fare rises. Although they declined to say so when contacted, a hint of it was suggested by main train operator SMRT Corp.

Its chief executive Saw Phaik Hwa said yesterday, when asked: 'It's certainly worth considering. It is probably a good idea to do so.'

ComfortDelGro Corp, the leading bus operator here, said in a statement last night: 'We have not submitted an application for a fare revision... we will make an announcement if we do so.'

The deadline for the application is tomorrow. And, as of yesterday, the Public Transport Council had yet to receive any application, it said. Both operators made record earnings last year.

But a fare increase would offset only part of SMRT's costs, said Ms Saw, as she dwelt on what could be a likely fare hike.

She said a 2.4 per cent increase was possible with the new fare revision formula. If applied to its average fare of 90.8 cents, MRT fares will rise by 2.2 cents to 93 cents.

But costs at SMRT are higher, she said at a media briefing on the company's annual financial results.

'Our costs last year went up by much more than 2.4 per cent. Diesel alone has gone up by 40 per cent,' she added.

For buses, a 2.4 per cent increase will drive average fares up by 1.5 cents to 65.5 cents, based on ComfortDelGro's declared average bus fare of 64 cents.

The last time public transport fares were raised, by between three and 10 cents, was in July 2002. That hike was hotly debated in Parliament, as Singapore was still in a deep downturn.

Fare revisions from this year will use a new formula. It puts a cap on fare changes, but the mathematical calculation can result in lower fares during an economic slowdown, as well as provide for bigger increases in boom years.

ComfortDelGro chairman Lim Jit Poh told shareholders at its annual general meeting yesterday that the new method would not affect the company's profitability. Even with the former regime, fare rises were lower than those allowed in the formula, he noted.

He said ComfortDelgro supported the new formula, which could check if operators were making 'reasonable' profits, as well as if fares were affordable to commuters.

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> didnt look very pretty though. quality over quantity please.


 HDB flats...wat more can you ask for?


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

a lot.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Breaking News*

Public transport operator SMRT has applied to the Public Transport Council (PTC) for a revision of train and bus fares.

The last time fares were revised was in 2001 when train and bus fares went up by between 3 to 10 Singapore Cents.

The only other public transport operator SBS Transit has not applied to the PTC for a revision of train and bus fares as of the deadline for submission of the applications for fare revisions.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> *Breaking News*
> 
> Public transport operator SMRT has applied to the Public Transport Council (PTC) for a revision of train and bus fares.
> 
> ...


 :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

01 May 2005 
*
SMRT submits application to raise bus, MRT and LRT fares*
By Yvonne Cheong, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE: Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong has said that any increase in public transport fares would work out to be about 2 cents more per ride.

He was speaking to reporters at a grassroots event on the possibility of an upward fare adjustment by the Public Transport Council (PTC).

Mr Yeo said any increase would be a small one, and would make fares still one of the lowest in the world, given the quality of public transport in Singapore.

Meanwhile, SMRT confirmed it has submitted its application to increase fares to the PTC.

The other transport operator - SBS Transit - has up to midnight on May 1 to do the same if it decides to raise fares.

Observers have said fare increases are likely since oil prices have remained quite high in recent weeks.

But it was not until hours before the end of the closing date on May 1 that SMRT submitted its application for a fare hike.

However it would not give details.

In a statement to Channel NewsAsia, SMRT's Vice President Goh Chee Kong noted that fares had not increased since 2002.

It added that SMRT had been absorbing the GST increases during this period, and average fares collected had declined due to the GST absorption as well as expenditure on an expanding rail network.

It also cited higher operating costs, rising oil prices and the $280m it spent on improving ageing systems as reasons.

Its proposal will be reviewed by the PTC and this will take 4 to 5 weeks.

Earlier this year, a new formula for fare revision was put in place to take into account not just the Consumer Price Index but also the change in workers' salaries.

A spokesperson from the PTC told Channel NewsAsia that it would also look at the viability of the company and the unemployment rate.

SMRT runs the North-South and East-West MRT lines, the Bukit Panjang LRT system and has 800 buses on 65 routes.

Competing transport operator SBS Transit, which runs the North East MRT line, says it will be making an announcement on Tuesday. - CNA/ir

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

02 May 2005 

*Public transport fare hike not justified as SMRT still profitable: CASE*
By Yvonne Cheong, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : The Consumers Association of Singapore has said this is not the right time to increase public transport fares, as salaries of the lower income have not gone up.

CASE was responding to SMRT's application to the Public Transport Council to increase its fares.

SMRT has applied to increase fares on its bus, MRT and LRT services this year.

But CASE says the fare hikes are not justified, as the listed transport operator made a record net profit of S$126.9 million in the financial year which ended on March 31.

That is 42 percent higher than its profits the previous year.

Said Yeo Guat Kwang, president of CASE, "There are signs of recovery -- I think we had quite good growth last year -- but based on my understanding as a union leader, the bottom 20 percent of income earners are still having a hard time and their salaries have not been increasing. In most cases, they still suffer from pay cuts."

Most commuters were understandably resistant to paying more.

"They should not increase the fares at the moment, reason being the economy has not fully recovered," one commuter said.

"How can they increase fares when our salaries are down? It may not affect high earners but it's a burden to low income earners like us," another said.

Based on a new fare revision formula, which takes into account the Consumer Price Index and workers salaries, SMRT has said a 2.4 percent increase is possible.

This means a commuter will have to pay about two cents more for an average fare of 80 cents.

And there are some who think a slight increase is acceptable.

"No more than five cents. I think that's acceptable," said one commuter.

The decision now lies with the Public Transport Council, which will take about four weeks to review the proposal. - CNA /ct

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

03 May 2005 

*SBS Transit applies for fare increase*
By Asha Popatlal, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : It's official. SBS Transit has applied to increase public transport fares.

The announcement comes in the wake of SMRT's similar statement over the weekend that it is seeking a fare hike.

It cited rising fuel costs and salaries, and its continued absorption of the two-percentage point GST increase.

SBS Transit, which runs the bulk of the bus services and the North East Line, said it was asking for a small fare adjustment.

The new formula allows for an increase of up to 2.4 percent this year, based on changes in the Consumer Price and Wage Indexes, or about an average of 3 cents.

The last fare increases were in 2002. - CNA/de

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

May 4, 2005
*SBS Transit confirms proposal for fare hike*
_It joins SMRT Corp in applying to raise bus, train fares; cab fares may be next_

By Christopher Tan
SENIOR CORRESPONDENT

TRANSPORT operator SBS Transit has formally applied for an increase in bus and train fares, and now industry sources say that cab fares may be next to go up too.

After being coy with the media for the last few days over whether it would follow the lead of SMRT Corp in asking for a fare hike, SBS Transit yesterday confirmed that it had submitted an application to the Public Transport Council by the May 1 deadline.

It cited the same reasons as SMRT - higher operating costs - but hinted that senior citizens enjoying concession rates may not be affected.

The possibility of concessions for low-income groups, something which has not been tried here, was also suggested. But chief operating officer Ong Boon Leong was prepared to say only that SBS Transit has 'taken into consideration the poor and needy, families with school-going children and senior citizens'.

The last time bus and train fares rose was in 2002, when the country was still in a recession.

Under the formula which comes into effect this year, a 2.4 per cent increase is possible. This would mean a commuter would have to pay about two cents more on an average fare of about 80 cents.

The Consumers Association of Singapore (Case) said any rise will affect the bottom 20 per cent of income earners 'adversely'.

'Many of them are still out of jobs and are still trying to find ways and means to earn a living,' Case executive director Seah Seng Choon said, adding that the economy is just beginning to show signs of recovery.

Describing any fare hike now to be 'untimely', he noted that record profits posted by ComfortDelGro and SMRT 'should enable them to hold back the need for increases for the time being'.

'There is no urgency for the companies to adjust fares at this point in time,' Mr Seah said.

Case may have another fight on its hands, as The Straits Times understands that cab fares also look set to rise. The last time fares were adjusted was in 2000, when the meter turned faster for distance and booking charges for Sunday were introduced. The flag-down rate has been at $2.40 since 1994.

'To be honest, we've been studying ways on how we can raise taxi fares for some time now,' an industry source said. 'Diesel price has gone up by 40 per cent from a year ago. And taxi fares in Singapore are among the lowest in the world.'

Cabbies have also been complaining it is harder to make ends meet now because there are too many taxis on the road. The taxi population has risen by over 2,000 to about 21,500 since the industry was liberalised in 2003. Three new players started plying last year. At the same time, SMRT expanded its fleet by 1,000 to 3,000.

Cabby L.H. Chung, 57, said: 'Before 2004, a driver starting at 5am could cover his daily taxi rental of $90 by 11.30am. Today, he might need to drive till 2.30pm or so.'

Analysts say the taxi industry is waiting for ComfortDelGro to make the first move because it has more than three-quarters of the market. Mr Lim Jit Soon, research head at Citigroup Smith Barney, said: 'Any fare increase will have to be made first by the market leader. Otherwise, commuters can easily boycott taxis from the smaller companies.'

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

New rendering for the new skytrain....


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

Both companies are freaking arseholes, to say the least. Maybe I shd start taking taxies everyday in protest (after I get a high paying job that is)!


----------



## huaiwei (Jan 30, 2003)

heirloom said:


> yar... so they use higher capacity monorails with a system where each station serves a far larger area


 A "bigger" station is not going to serve a larger area loh...kaoz. Who wants to walk further just because the train and the station is bigger?


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

05 May 2005

*Taxi companies say no fare hike for now*
By Asha Popatlal, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE: With bus and MRT fares likely to rise, attention has now shifted to the possibility of a taxi fare hike.

When asked about this possibility, a Comfort DelGro spokesperson said it was all speculation at this point in time.

Comfort DelGro has the giant's share of the taxi market - about 80% - as blue Comfort cabs, Yellow Top cabs and City Cabs come under its umbrella.

The spokesperson added she had no announcement to make at this point in time.

SMRT Taxis says taxi fares remain one of the lowest and most affordable in the world.

But tough working conditions and rising diesel prices will lessen the burden on taxi drivers if fares are made more competitive, it adds.

However, it's understood smaller cab companies will probably take the lead for any increase from the market leader so that they do not lose out on market share. - CNA/ir

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

sentosa planners want/expect it to serve a larger area (and since its probably the only mode of transport other than buses people are forced to use it?) so they use higher capacity monorails. this is just what i'm guessing. like the mrt - have buses feed passengers to the stations.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

The tracks of the Sentosa monorail (before the causeway, 29/6/05):


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Roofless Double Deck Bus at Sentosa.....










Super HOT!!!!!!









Alighting









Hot and windy ride......but quite exciting since it's my first time on such a bus......


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Circle Line Construction (29/6/05):

Old Airport Road









Mountbatten Road


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

July 1, 2005
*Public transport rides slump to seven-year low*
_Drop may be because of expanding rail network and rise in number of car users_

By Christopher Tan
SENIOR CORRESPONDENT

PEOPLE are travelling less often on public transport. And when they do, many tend to take the train rather than the bus.

The slide in public transport ridership, which began from 2001, is puzzling transport planners because the population has grown, by over 200,000 since 2000.

Yet, public transport rides slumped to a seven-year low last year: 4.997 million rides a day against the peak of 5.273 million in 2000.

Although no study has been done to explain the 5.23 per cent drop - which translates to about 100 million rides a year - the growing car-owning population, an expanding rail network, as well as the bigger pool of out-of-work Singaporeans have been offered as possible reasons.

With the supply of certificates of entitlement at record levels and prices at their lowest in more than 10 years, more people are buying cars. There are about 420,600 private cars here, from 392,024 in 2000.

Singapore's rail network has extended by nearly one-third since 2000 to about 120km.

As a result, bus services along MRT lines were removed to avoid a duplication of resources.

The last possibility is the number of jobless Singaporeans. The unemployment rate now hovers around 4 per cent, from 2 per cent before the Asian financial crisis of 1997.

The falling ridership, if it persists, could have serious implications for the authorities, which have invested billions in public transport infrastructure.

Transport operators will increasingly have to seek growth overseas, said Citigroup Smith Barney research head Lim Jit Soon.

ComfortDelGro Corp, the parent group of Singapore's largest bus operator, SBS Transit, has already shifted gear.

So far, it has invested more than $500 million on overseas projects that contribute 35 per cent to group revenue.

It aims to invest another $200 million or so to ramp up the contribution to 50 per cent by 2009.

SMRT Corp has been exploring overseas ventures, but is in less of a hurry as train ridership is growing steadily.

The Land Transport Authority believes the growth in the rail network is behind the overall drop in public transport numbers.

But its figures indicate that the rise in train rides is not enough to make up for the fall in bus trips.

For the year up to March this year, bus rides fell to 2.788 million a day, a 6 per cent drop over the previous year. At the same time, train rides reached a high of 1.333 million a day, about 5 per cent more than the previous year.

People hailed cabs more often last year, but the average daily taxi ridership of 876,000 last year was still about 7 per cent off the peak of 940,000 in 1995.

The expansion of the rail network was also singled out by observers like Associate Professor K. Raguraman of the Centre for Transportation Research, a National University of Singapore think-tank.

He said: 'As the rail system becomes more comprehensive, people are replacing bus-MRT trips with all-MRT trips. Previously, they might have accounted for two trips - one bus and one MRT - but now, they account for only one MRT trip.'

Prof Raguraman also noted the 2.4 per cent increase in private cars between 2003 and 2004, compared to 0.38 per cent between 2002 and 2003.

SBS Transit concurred. 'There has been a gradual shift to private car ownership. Many of the new car users would have been bus, train or taxi users,' a spokesman said.

Vehicle traders, such as Chevrolet agent Starsauto, are seeing an influx of first-time buyers. Said its general manager, Mr Lee Chiu San: 'We have been seeing a lot of customers like that lately.'

One such customer is systems engineer Simon Ng. The 37-year-old bought his first car, a 1.4-litre Chevy Aveo, for slightly more than $50,000 early last month.

Mr Ng said he switched to private transport because his new job is in Tuas. The Telok Blangah resident said: 'Public transport is great in the city. But for Tuas, you have to wait quite a long time for a bus.'

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Raffles Xchange


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I can take pics of Bishan station u/c...


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

06 July 2005 

*Names of 12 Circle Line stations finalised*
By S. Ramesh, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : The names for the 12 stations for stages one to three of the MRT Circle Line have been finalised.

For Stage One, the five names picked are Bras Basah, Esplanade, Promenade, Nicoll Highway and Stadium Stations.

The four stations for Stage Two will be called Mountbatten, Dakota, MacPherson and Tai Seng.

While the three stations for Stage Three will be named Bartley, Lorong Chuan and Marymount.

LTA said it had received overwhelming and positive response from the public on the proposed names.

It is now inviting feedback on the names for the eight stations along Stages Four and Five of the Circle Line.

You can give your views till July 20 through the Feedback Unit's e-consultation portal or the LTA website.

When completed by 2010, the 33-kilometre Circle Line will run from Dhoby Ghaut Station in Orchard Road to the HarbourFront Station at the southern tip of Singapore. - CNA/de

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

July 7, 2005
*Comfort, Yellow-Top cabs to stagger midnight surcharge*
_Scheme may solve problem of scarce taxis pre-midnight_

By Goh Chin Lian

COMMUTERS will start paying a staggered late night surcharge from 11.30pm in all 17,000 taxis under ComfortDelGro, under a scheme to solve the problem of taxis vanishing just before midnight and reappearing afterwards.

At 11.30pm, an extra 10 per cent will be added to the fare; at 11.45pm, 20 per cent, and at midnight, 35 per cent.

The full surcharge of 50 per cent will kick in only at 1am and will apply until 6am.

Currently, only ComfortDelGro's 5,000 CityCab taxis start the levy at 11.30pm and increase it at 15-minute intervals.

Several industry sources told The Straits Times that the remaining 12,000 Comfort and Yellow-Top taxis will do the same from July 15.

When asked, ComfortDelGro spokesman Tammy Tan said only that the company is 'looking to tweak its fare structure to better reflect demand and supply'.

'We hope that the staggered rates for late night rides will address the perennial problem of 'missing taxis' during the midnight hour.'

She added that staggering CityCab's late night levy in January last year has 'helped to alleviate' the shortage, but did not provide figures.

Commuter Melissa Low, 34, who takes a cab around midnight four times a week from Boat Quay and Orchard Road to her home in Hougang, said she is not aware that CityCab taxis stagger the levy.

The project manager said she used to wait more than 10 minutes for a taxi, but noticed cabs are easier to get this year.

On Comfort's planned changes, she said: 'If I'm not in a rush, if I'm going home, I don't mind waiting for a cheaper taxi.'

Transcab, which will have 1,110 cabs by the end of this week, said it is likely to follow ComfortDelGro's lead.

However, like SMRT Taxis, Premier Taxis and Smart Automobile, it will monitor the outcome of Comfort's move before making any changes.

A 54-year-old Comfort cabby who declined to be named reckoned that with the bulk of taxis starting the levy earlier, taxi drivers may simply take a breather at 11pm instead of at 11.30pm as they now do.

The cabby of 20 years believes the nub of the 'missing taxi' problem is the taxi driver's attitude - whether he will ply the roads as long as there are customers, or only when the surcharge is higher.

He said in Mandarin: 'I hope they'll have a good attitude. We're providing a service, after all.'

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

More details here.....:yes:

07 July 2005 

*Comfort, CityCab and Yellow-Top revise taxi fares*
By Valarie Tan, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : ComfortDelGro Corporation's three taxi companies - Comfort, CityCab and Yellow-Top - are revising their fare structures from July 15.

They said this was to even out demand for taxis and resolve taxi shortage problems before midnight.

Passengers who board Comfort or Yellow-Top cabs after midnight, now pay a flat 50 percent levy surcharge, while those taking CityCab, pay a staggered surcharge of 10 percent to 50 percent from 11.30pm.

From July 15, staggered rates from 11.30pm onwards will apply for all taxis from the three companies.

To even out the demand for taxis, the current booking charges will be raised from $3 to $4 during peak hours from 7.30am to 9.30am and 5.00pm to 11.00pm on weekdays.

This will be reduced to $2.50 during non-peak times, including weekends and public holidays.

The advance booking charges will be standardised to $5.20.

The waiting time fare will be 10 cents per 25 seconds.

Passengers will pay a standard $1 City Area Surcharge from 5pm to 8pm from Mondays to Thursdays, and from 5pm to 11.30pm on Fridays and Saturdays.

And it will cost $2.60 - 20 cents more when a commuter flag down a Mercedes taxi.

The other taxi companies - SMRT, Transcab, Smart Automobile and Premier Taxis - are not available for comment.

But earlier reports have said they will not raise fares unless ComfortDelGro, which dominates the market with 17,000 cabs, do so. - CNA/de

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow. SMRT actually replies to customer feedback. Always thought that the customer feedback icon was just for show only...

All that remains now is LTA's replies to my many queries...haiz...

Dear Mr X,

Thank you for your email. We are pleased to share that we are currently in the midst of revamping our website. You can expect to see an exciting new look for our website soon. Meanwhile, we seek for your kind patience and support.

Once again, thank you for writing in to us and we look forward to serving you better.


Best regards

Michelle Yap (Ms)
Executive, Customer Relations
Corporate Marketing and Communications 
SMRT Corporation Ltd

Tel: 1800-336 8900


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Since you put Mr X in the first place, shouldn't you put Miss Y at the back too?? :lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Originally I did put my name...but when i cut and paste the message over to here I intentionally substituted it with X. Think you got the wrong idea... :bash:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Originally I did put my name...but when i cut and paste the message over to here I intentionally substituted it with X. Think you got the wrong idea... :bash:


I know...:yes:

I was just joking.....forget to add the sign :jk: :lol:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

haha okay never mind...its hard to convey messages online...


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 09 July 2005 2245 hrs 

*Singapore to set up police MRT unit to enhance security of transport system 
By Valarie Tan, Channel NewsAsia*

Singapore will be setting up a new police MRT unit that will be operational soon. 

This is the latest measure to enhance the security of Singapore's public transport network. 

Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong said this when he visited Dhoby Ghaut MRT station on Saturday to see the security measures in place there. 

Security will be enhanced with the unit which is specially trained to deal with incidents in trains. 

Besides trains, buses will also install cameras to record everything that goes on inside. 

Trains also have emergency exits at the ends which can be easily opened for escape. 

He said: "I was told that in the trial runs that they have with members of the public who did not know what to do at all, it just took them 20 seconds to get there and open the emergency exits and to leave the trains, so it's a very simple mechanism." 

But the Transport Minister says it is not about teaching every Singaporean what to do during an emergency. 

"The key thing is you test the system with strangers, people who don't know about the system at all, to make sure that you understand what is their reaction, and to get their feedback on how things can be improved," he told reporters. 

So do commuters know what to do during an emergency? 

"Don't know," one told our reporter. 

"Not very sure," said another. 

"I would press the emergency button and listen to the adults' instructions and exit through the emergency exits," said a young commuter. 

Commuters still unsure about what to do during an emergency can pick up one of the useful pamphlets avaliable at the information counters of all MRT stations. 

At the end of the day, the Transport Minister says it is the people who will make an impact against terrorism. 

Mr Yeo said: "There have been an increasing number of feedback from the public about suspicious objects that they see within the train or within the station. And I think that's good, better to be safe than to be afraid of looking stupid." 

This is something commuters are told everytime they board the trains or buses. - CNA /ch

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Policemen patrol a subway train station in Singapore

Time is GMT + 8 hours
Posted: 08 July 2005 2030 hrs 

*Singapore steps up security in public transport network 
By Valarie Tan, Channel NewsAsia*

SINGAPORE : The Central London bomb blasts have prompted the Singapore government to do even more to tighten security on the public transport network. 

Acting Prime Minister Dr Tony Tan says increased measures have been put in place, even though there are no specific threat against targets in Singapore. 

He said Singapore has, in the last year, tightened security measures in trains, buses and MRT stations and all these have been stepped up. 

He said: "We've got better close circuit televisions now. The police have also plain-clothes policemen riding the trains in order to put an extra layer of security. We've taken measures within the MRT stations. For example, there are now no disposal bins or something where people can put bombs in. And this will continue." 

Both SBS Transit and SMRT say they will increase checks and security patrols on buses, trains and terminals. 

These will include bag checks, and "walk through" checks by staff. 

Frontline staff will also be more vigilant while on duty and monitor the closed circuit TVs for suspicious activity. 

Dr Tan, who was impressed with London's swift response to the bombings, said that Singapore authorities will work closely with the British to learn what to do in case something similar happens here. 

"The Singapore police force is also liaising with their counterparts there and they'll be sending a team to London in order to study how a post-attack management is carried out," he added. 

The Public Transport Security Committee, which was set up last year, not only looks into security issues but also how to manage the consequences of an attack on people, and on the economy. 

Members of the public have been urged to report suspicious activities to authorities. 

Dr Tan said several reports have been made to police. - CNA /ch/ir

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^Yeah saw a security standing outside the MRT exit yesterday.......:yes:


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Security as in policemen or security guards?

Security guards are seen checking the bags of commuters more frequently though...

Maybe once a month I see policemen patrolling the platforms.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

ignoramus said:


> Security as in policemen or security guards?
> 
> Security guards are seen checking the bags of commuters more frequently though...
> 
> Maybe once a month I see policemen patrolling the platforms.


Security guard that looks like policeman..... He was just standing at the entrance looking serious........:yes:


----------



## disappear (Jul 6, 2005)

babystan03 said:


> Hahaha.....I guess they would have to build it the Outram way.......my thinking is just an ideal (like city hall & raffles places)......:yes: Dun worry, nothing will crumble......:lol:


The 2 lines intersect in a perpendicular way, if they build the CCL platform directly under NSL, if that is possible, it means the line has to make a turn to be parallel with the NSL, then turn again to continue on its way.....Harbourfront NEL and CCL lines seems to meet parallel. i dont know if the CCL station can and will be built directly below NEL station. seems that it isnt.

building stations like Outram Park way actually has benefits also. for e.g., because the 2 lines platforms are quite a distance apart, the station as an interchange is in effect spread over a larger area; for example, prev it is not possible for the EWL Outram park to have an entrance at Police Cantonment Complex. For the Bishan CCL, i think there will be entrance next to current bus interchange or something, and this is not possible for the NSL.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Most SMRT buses now come fitted with LED displays in its interiors. Seems like in the near future we are going to see ''Next Stop, B01 Bras Basah Road'' or ''Next Stop, After Singapore History Museum'' or something like that while we are travelling in the buses...like how we are already used to seeing ''Next Station, NE4 Chinatown'' on the LED displays in trains already... After all, buses are already fitted with GPS and bus stops have been labelled, and the fact that they installed these...it seems only natural that this would likely be the use of such displays...

All we need now are wheelchair friendly buses. Damned LTA. Invest in these buses already, sooner or later they have to anyway. They can't avoid it...


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

..


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Expo station pano


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

how come its not shiny in this pic? i always thought it was shiny


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

heirloom said:


> how come its not shiny in this pic? i always thought it was shiny


I think it's becos it's a gloomy day......(the reflection from the sun makes it shiny....)....


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SMRT Stations Installed With Passenger Lifts*
© ignoramus


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Third Generation Automatic Fare Gates Used In Stations Along The North East Line & CG2 Changi Airport Station.*
© ignoramus


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Retrofitted Tactile Guidance System Used In SMRT Stations*
© ignoramus


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Kawasaki Heavy Industries & Nippon Sharyo 751B Cars Arriving At CG1 Expo Station*
© ignoramus


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*The Tunnel Entrance/Exit To/From CG2 Changi Airport Station (Longest SMRT Tunnel)*
© ignoramus


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

I heard the new SMRT's station anouncement today for the passenger using the lift.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

is that the longest tunnel? like longest tunnel between stations or what? how about those in teh city?


----------



## disappear (Jul 6, 2005)

City Hall Raffle place important interchange station plus many underground busy station no have lift. The city hall/raffle place station lift cannot go directly from concourse level to the lowest platform level right? or can?


----------



## disappear (Jul 6, 2005)

maybe is talking about longest tunnel in between station


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

July 20, 2005
*Cabbies' take-home pay drops as fuel costs soar*

TAXI drivers have to work harder today to maintain their previous income levels, as a result of rising fuel costs.

The price of diesel rose by 48 per cent over the past two years.

But as fares have not changed much in the last five years, drivers have had to absorb these extra costs, Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong acknowledged in Parliament yesterday.

But he said it was 'up to companies to decide on what is the appropriate taxi fare level that will allow their drivers to earn a fair and decent income and at the same time, attract enough customers'.

He was replying to Madam Cynthia Phua (Aljunied GRC), who was concerned that more taxi drivers were unable to earn enough to pay their monthly rentals.

Mr Yeo said he was aware of that, but noted that the number of drivers who defaulted was less than 1 per cent per month. Taxi rental rates remained relatively stable, at around $90 a day.

There are 21,400 taxis in Singapore and 95,000 licensed taxi drivers.

He highlighted that average takings have improved over the last three years.

In one month, drivers on a single shift collect $5,780, up from $5,440 in 2002. Those on two shifts collect $7,940, up from $7,450 in 2002.

But their take-home pay has declined considerably.

Drivers on a single shift were taking home $1,880 for a single shift, down from $2,270 in 2002. Those on two shifts made $3,580, down from $3,980 in 2002.

And diesel costs now make up 34 per cent of the cost of running a taxi, up from 25 per cent in 2003. Drivers spend around $40 a day on diesel and parking.

Taxi companies have helped drivers offset this with bonuses and reliefs. Recently, three companies increased the peak-hour booking fee. Mr Yeo said he wasn't sure this would be enough to offset the fuel price rise.

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

22 July 2005 

*SMRT announces taxi fare changes after Comfort's move*
By Johnson Choo, Channel NewsAsia

SINGAPORE : It will soon cost the same to take taxis in Singapore, regardless of which taxi company you choose.

A week after ComfortDelGro adjusted fares on for its Comfort, City-Cab and Yellow-Top taxis, SMRT announced a similar structure, which will take effect from August 1.

SMRT says the changes will help increase taxi hirers' income.

The new fare structure is as follows:

- The flag-down fare for Mercedes and London limousine taxis will rise by 20 cents to S$2.60;

- The rate of 10 cents for every 30 seconds of waiting is adjusted to 10 cents for every 25 seconds;

- A S$4 booking fee during peak hours (7.30am to 9.30am / 5.00pm to 11pm); S$2.50 for all other times. The advance booking fee of S$5.20 remains;

- A S$1 CBD Surcharge will be levied Monday to Thursday from 5.00pm to 8.00pm, and Friday to Saturday from 5.00pm to 11.30pm;

- A staggered midnight surcharge will also be levied.

To reward its customers, SMRT will also launch a three-month promotion until 31 October.

During that period, booking fees for normal taxis will be S$3.60 instead of S$4 during peak hours, and S$2 for off-peak hours.

The staggered midnight surcharge between 11.30pm to 11.59pm will also be waived. – CNA /ct

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

July 23, 2005
*Bid for underground walkway to Orchard MRT, Far East Plaza*

THE Scotts Shopping Centre project will likely be linked via an underground passage to Orchard MRT station and the walkway could go all the way to Goodwood Park Hotel.

Wheelock Properties (Singapore) chief executive David Lawrence told The Straits Times yesterday the link to the MRT station will be through the basement of Tangs department store.

'We may take the basement link all the way along Scotts Road, into the Grand Hyatt hotel, possibly into Far East Plaza. It could even go to the Goodwood Park Hotel, although it has no redevelopment plans now,' he added.

While he is keen, he concedes that linking all the way to Far East Plaza may be 'a bit more difficult', as it requires the consent of many owners.

Wheelock is now in preliminary discussions with the Government and adjoining owners about building the underground passage.

The Government has encouraged Orchard Road malls to link up to make the street more pedestrian-friendly, as part of a plan to make the shopping street one of the world's greatest.

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

July 28, 2005
*Buangkok MRT: New poll fails to move SBS*
_Company questions findings of latest grassroots survey_

By Goh Chin Lian

GRASSROOTS leaders in Punggol South are making a fresh bid to have Buangkok MRT station opened, even though the authorities say there are still too few homes within 400m of it to generate enough passengers.

They polled 495 residents who walk to the Punggol station to debunk transport operator SBS Transit's argument that few people who live more than 400m from an MRT station would walk to it daily.

The survey showed that 363 commuters walk more than 400m to it and that 295 make the journey at least five times a week.

But the results have failed to move SBS, which insisted yesterday that it is still unclear if enough people would make the journey to Buangkok station.

The debate over how far people will walk to take a train came up two years ago, when SBS rejected residents' calls to open Buangkok station with the rest of the $4.6 billion North-East Line.

This was though an earlier poll - which like this one was initiated by Pasir Ris-Punggol GRC MP Charles Chong - showed more than 80 per cent of residents in the 3,584 households within 600m of the station were willing to walk to it.

SBS asked then: 'How many will do that on a daily basis?'

The question came up again two months ago when Mr Chong told Chinese daily Lianhe Zaobao the station should open now that 961 new homes have come up near it.

The Land Transport Authority's reply: Not all are within a 400m radius. And despite other homes there, they do not add up to the 2,000 needed for the station to be viable.

Madam Zaiton Hamzah, 44, was one of those surveyed in the latest poll.

She walks more than 800m five times a week from her Edgefield Plains flat to Punggol station to 'exercise and save money'.

Mr Chong told reporters yesterday: 'SBS Transit needs to relook its 400m rule because, in reality, Singaporeans are walking more than 400m, and on a regular basis.'

SBS Transit spokesman Tammy Tan acknowledged there will always be people willing to walk long distances, but said the latest survey does not make it clear if enough will walk more than 400m every day to the station.

She also pointed out that for those who live between Hougang and Buangkok stations, a distance of about 650m to either, 'it would actually be cheaper to walk to Hougang station and take the train from there to town, than to walk to Buangkok station'.

SBS will decide whether to open the station when the area is more built up, she said.

Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong estimated in 2003 that a critical mass could be reached by this or next August.

But Mr Chong said residents, especially those who live within sight of the station, have been 'reminding' him and his grassroots leaders about getting the station opened.

'Every morning, it grates on them to have to walk and take a bus to a station farther away and incur more cost,' he said. 'The transport fare hike has caused more irritation.'

He added: 'With or without elections coming up, we'd like to see that station open as soon as possible. It was built from public funds and has been completely mothballed.

'Every day it remains closed is a cause for irritation.'

[email protected]

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

July 28, 2005
*No firm decision yet on N-S highway*

IT'S still not a done deal whether the North-South Expressway will be built.

The decider? Just how effective the new evening Electronic Road Pricing (ERP) charges on the Central Expressway (CTE) will be in reducing congestion. The charges kick in next month and will affect motorists heading north on the CTE between 6pm and 8pm.

Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong said on TV news yesterday that if the evening ERP charges ease congestion on the CTE, there won't be a need for the proposed highway, which was intended to run almost parallel to the CTE to deal with the daily congestion.

'Maybe it will be built in the next 10 years, maybe not,' Mr Yeo said.

The Government will not rush into the project as it is not only expensive but also complicated, as it would mean having to cut through several nature reserves.

'The Kallang-Paya Lebar Expressway (KPE) cost us quite a few billion dollars. I think the North-South Expressway has to run through all these sensitive areas and will cost us even more.'

A priority for the Transport Ministry right now is to complete the KPE, as it will help alleviate the CTE's congestion. And with an eye to the future, Mr Yeo said Singapore's public transport system would be as extensive as those in London and Paris once the MRT Circle Line opens. It is expected to be running by 2010.

There will also be two new MRT lines linking Marine Parade with Bukit Timah. Once complete, the network will enable people to take an MRT train from the city centre to any corner of the island.

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

July 30, 2005
*$99.8m for MRT extension*

A $99.8 MILLION contract to build the Boon Lay MRT Extension has been awarded to a joint venture of Japanese firm Sato Kogyo and local contractor Greatearth Construction.

The Land Transport Authority (LTA) chose them even though the Manpower Ministry is prosecuting a joint venture of Greatearth and construction firm United Engineers for an accident at the Fusionpolis high-tech township in Ayer Rajah last April which killed two workers.

An LTA spokesman said Sato Kogyo, with a 70 per cent share in its joint venture with Greatearth, 'has assured us they will take the lead... in terms of project, safety and technical management'. The spokesman said Sato Kogyo had proposed a 'comprehensive' safety management system for the project.

The company will also provide the key project staff for the 3.8km fully elevated extension of the East-West Line from Boon Lay MRT station.

The Japanese company began construction here in 1981, with Benjamin Sheares Bridge, followed by Bukit Timah Expressway, Central Expressway and North-East MRT Line.

The joint venture beat 13 other contenders with the second lowest bid. The lowest bid was $82.9 million.

The Boon Lay extension is due to be completed in early 2009.

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

actually, its more like a universal law


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

heirloom said:


> an ugly monorail thats old is forgiveable, but a tacky, cheap-looking AND ugly _NEW_ monorail is punishable by death


It's not fitted out yet.
Wait till it's on the tracks...


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Sept 24, 2005
*SMRT acts to raise safety awareness *

By Goh Chin Lian

AT LEAST once every two days, a commuter falls while riding an MRT station escalator because he fails to hold the handrail or feels giddy.

And at least once every three days, a commuter falls on the station platform, usually while rushing to board a train.

Transport operator SMRT believes many of these accidents can be prevented, and is conveying this message to its train, bus and taxi passengers in a month-long courtesy and safety campaign.

It has planned four public education roadshows starting today at Jurong East station, and over two weekends, at Tampines, Orchard and Woodlands stations.

There are also contests, including one on Oct 2 in which about 500 people will race to complete various courtesy- and safety-related tasks at bus interchanges, taxi stops and train stations.

Transport staff The Straits Times spoke to offered a few tips that can make travel safer.

Bus driver Jairam Sankar, 56, said passengers can help by flagging a bus earlier. 'Sometimes they are deep in thought and they just stand there.'

They should also move to the back of the bus to make room for others to board, he added.

Cabby Eric Chan, 50, said passengers sometimes flag down a taxi at a traffic light junction, ask the cabby to make an illegal U-turn, or demand to be let off at a bus stop.

He tells them such acts are dangerous.

Then, there are those who suddenly ask him to make a right turn. Mr Chan said if he misses the turn, he will make a U-turn and, out of goodwill, waive the charge for the extra distance.

A service operations manager with SMRT Trains, Mr Nasharudin Jantan, 35, also has to constantly remind train passengers to be considerate to others on his daily rounds.

He said he never fails to see people leaning on vertical poles in the train meant for others to hold while standing.

Some sit with their legs wide apart, leaving little room for others beside them.

Then, there are those standing at the station platform who fail to give way to passengers getting off the trains.

'It's a habit,' said Mr Nasharudin. 'They usually stand behind the line when I tell them. But once the train comes in, they will forget about it and rush in.'

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Sept 24, 2005
*Orchard Road Saturday ERP from Oct 3 only *

By Goh Chin Lian

MOTORISTS can enjoy a few more free rides in Orchard Road next Saturday.

The start of extended Electronic Road Pricing (ERP) in the area has been postponed from Oct 1 to Oct 3. This means motorists who drive into or through the shopping belt next Saturday will not be charged a levy between noon and 8pm.

The Land Transport Authority (LTA) is aiming to ease traffic jams in Orchard Road by introducing ERP on Saturdays and extending it from 7pm to 8pm on weekdays. The LTA said it decided to introduce the changes on a Monday 'so that motorists are able to get used to the fact that Orchard Road is now a separate ERP cordon which could have different rates from that of the CBD'.

It is setting ERP rates for Orchard Road according to the area's traffic conditions, rather than lumping it with the rest of the Central Business District. 

It has scrapped the levies of up to $2.50 charged between 8am and 10am on weekdays. Now there will be no levy before noon in Orchard Road, when traffic is lighter.

Two new gantries are being tested. One is near Handy Road, in front of the former Cathay cinema, the other is next to the YMCA.

For six months, starting Oct 3, the bus lane along Orchard Road will also be off-limits to motorists not only during peak hours, but also off-peak hours. The LTA is trying out the scheme to allow buses to travel faster, in the hope that this will persuade more people to take the bus instead of driving.

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved


----------



## oahiyeel (Sep 24, 2005)

*Why so dead?*

hmm. how come this forum has becomed so dead? anyway i just read on the newpaper yesterday about this map that shows future stations in sg...

http://tnp.sg/news/story/0,4136,94921,00.html?










(c)tnp ?

anyone has a bigger and clearer and nicer img? =D i think it's starting to look like the tube doesnt it? haha


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Sept 30, 2005
*Work restarts on Nicoll Highway MRT station *

By Christopher Tan
SENIOR CORRESPONDENT

WORK on the Nicoll Highway MRT station for the Circle Line restarted yesterday, nearly nine months after a change in its location was announced.

Builder Nishimatsu-Lum Chang marked the start of work with an elaborate groundbreaking ceremony featuring a lion dance, rice-tossing and sake-sprinkling - a Japanese blessing - at the site opposite the Concourse building.

And in a conscious effort to distance the work from its disastrous past, Land Transport Authority chief executive Yam Ah Mee, the guest of honour, announced to loud applause that the contract had been renamed - C828 from C824.

Phonetically, the last two digits of 824 sound like 'die easily' in Cantonese, whereas 28 sounds like 'prosper easily'. Observers also pointed out that the Nicoll Highway tragedy happened on April 20, 2004, or 20.04.2004. In Cantonese, four sounds like death.

Work under contract C824 stopped abruptly on the afternoon of April 20 last year, when the original site collapsed, killing four people.

Said Brigadier-General (NS) Yam yesterday: 'This is a new beginning.'

But he said renaming the contract did not mean 'we are forgetting the past. We have learnt a lot from the past.'

Indeed, Mr Masaji Chiba, 55, Nishimatsu's project director, pledged that safety will be of the utmost importance now. He took over from Shun Sugawara, who is facing prosecution for his role in the cave-in.

Mr Chiba, a 34-year Nishimatsu veteran, described the project as 'challenging', but 'as a team, we will bring it to timely completion'.

The project involves rebuilding twin tunnels stretching 1.8km from a point near the Indoor Stadium to a spot across from The Gateway building. They will cross the Kallang Basin, about 25m below ground.

The station's retaining walls will now be permanent structures, measuring 1.5m thick and going as deep as 60m. This is 50 per cent thicker than the failed structures and twice as deep. As a result, the reconstruction will cost about $500 million, Mr Chiba said. This is nearly twice the $273 million bill for the original project.

Following preparatory works, excavation of the station is expected to start in August next year. Work is expected to be completed in 2010. 
Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

30 September 2005 

*Most cab companies meet quality service standards *
By Yvonne Cheong, Channel NewsAsia

Comfort was the safest cab to ride in in Singapore - at least in the first quarter of this year. 

This is based on the Traffic Police's investigations on accidents involving taxis during that period. 

The taxi company was the only one to meet the standard of having not more than two accidents for every 10 million kilometres travelled. 

CityCab, SMRT Taxis, Yellow-Top Cab and Trans-Cab Services met the requirement for two out of the three months. 

Premier Taxis and Smart Automobile managed to do so only in one month and will each be fined $1,000. 

The accident rate standard is set by the Land Transport Authority. 

Generally, most of the companies had improved from the previous quarter. 

For radiophone bookings and quality of service, five of the seven taxi companies met the standards set for the period from April to June this year. 

These include meeting a call answer rate of at least 90% and a waiting time of ten minutes for the taxis to arrive (for at least 85% of the time). 

Trans-Cab was fined $7,290 while Smart Automobile was fined $8,400 for not meeting some of the requirements. 

Their fines were also double what were imposed in the previous quarter - which was $3,000 for Trans-Cab and $4,000 for Smart. 

CityCab did better this time round after having to pay a penalty of $24,600 in the first quarter. - CNA/ir 

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Oct 6, 2005
*COEs tumble, sending car prices to 1980s levels* 

By Christopher Tan
SENIOR CORRESPONDENT

CERTIFICATE of Entitlement (COE) premiums tumbled yesterday, and dragged car prices down along with them.

Now, car prices are at levels they were in 1980s, before the COE scheme to control the vehicle population took effect.

As a measure of how far they have fallen, consider this: A 1,600 cc Nissan Sunny now costs $47,000. Just five years ago, that amount would have only bought you a COE.

The fall in prices came about after COEs tumbled to their lowest levels since 1991. A COE for cars up to 1,600 cc now costs $11,991 - a fall of $3,318 over the last tender exercise - while those for cars above 1,600 cc now cost $11,002, or $3,806 lower.

The Open category, used exclusively for cars, closed $3,699 lower at $12,000.

The plunge came about because there are now a record number of COEs available. The Land Transport Authority released more certificates after a review showed that more people were scrapping their cars than expected. With more cars scrapped, more COEs are made available.

In the latest exercise, 5,500 car COEs - 20 per cent more than in the previous exercise - were available. Hence the drop in prices.

Car dealers reduced prices in tandem. Japanese favourites in the 1.5- and 1.6-litre ranges from Toyota, Nissan and Mitsubishi are now starting at below $50,000.

Prices of big cars followed suit.

A two-litre Toyota seven-seater now costs $82,388. In 2003, that kind of money would have only bought you a 1.6-litre Corolla.

The low COE prices caught some dealers off-guard, though. They will have to refund customers who secured certificates, with amounts as high as $3,000.

This is how it works: Dealers usually set a bidding level for COEs for prospective customers.

This level represents - but is often not - the minimum amount a dealer will bid for a certificate, and forms part of the car price.

If the COE price falls below this level, the dealer refunds the difference to the customer.

In the case of Tan Chong, the Nissan agent, the rebate level was set at $14,000. This means it has to refund more than $2,000 to each customer.

Based on average sales, Tan Chong's bill for the rebate could hit $2 million.

But will the good times last for car buyers? Probably so.

The low car prices are likely to draw more buyers to showrooms, causing an increase in the COE price. But this increase is unlikely to be significant, and will not last for long, dealers told The Straits Times.

In addition, because more COEs are usually available between this month and next March, prices can be expected to fall a little further once the initial spike cools off.

As Mr Steve Poh, sales manager of Volvo dealer S M Motors, said: 'It's the right time to buy. At $11,000, how much lower can COEs go?'

[email protected] 

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Oct 10, 2005
*Red line in Orchard Road marks longer bus lane hours *
_If successful, scheme to ease congestion could be extended to other areas, says LTA _

AN EXTRA red line - the only one of its kind in Singapore - marks the new extended hours for the bus lane in Orchard Road.

The lane is out of bounds to motorists from 7.30am to 8pm, Monday to Saturday, excluding public holidays.

Motorists caught using the lane between Paterson Road and Dhoby Ghaut during the forbidden hours can be fined $130.

The move is an attempt to improve traffic flow in the shopping belt, and is part of a six-month trial that started last Monday.

If successful, the scheme could be extended to more locations, the Land Transport Authority (LTA) has said.

Bus lanes were introduced in 1974 to give buses a dedicated right of way during the morning and evening peak hours.

By extending the restriction to off-peak hours, the LTA hopes motorists will switch to using public transport for some of their trips to ease congestion in Orchard Road.

It has said that traffic along the road slows to less than 20kmh after noon on weekdays and Saturdays 'till as late as 8pm'.

Measures to ease congestion include changing the traffic flow in Orchard Link and Bideford Road, and stepping up monitoring in the area against illegal stopping or parking.

Images of errant vehicles are captured on traffic cameras and sent to the Traffic Police for action.

In August, 97 vehicles were issued summonses for offences made at Orchard Link and one at Bideford Road.

The LTA has also introduced Electronic Road Pricing (ERP) on Saturdays and extended it from 7pm to 8pm on weekdays.

By setting ERP rates for Orchard Road according to the area's traffic conditions, rather than lumping it with the rest of the Central Business District, the LTA has also scrapped levies of up to $2.50 previously charged between 8am and 10am on weekdays.

There is now no levy before noon in Orchard Road, when traffic is lighter.

The ERP rates will be reviewed next month.
Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Oct 17, 2005
*Bus, train-fare cheats face tougher penalties *

THE Government will introduce a penalty fee system for those caught for fare evasion on bus and rail services. 

This is a new measure over and above those already provided for in the Public Transport Council (PTC) Act. 

Parliament has approved amendments to the Act which allows the PTC to impose a penalty fee of $20 for the underpayment and non-payment of fares; and $50 for the abuse of fare concessions. 

Such a penalty fee system has already been implemented in cities such as London and Sydney. 

Fare evasion will constitute an offence only if a fare evader refuses to pay the penalty fee. 

Fare evaders who refuse to pay the penalty fee can be subject to a composition fine of up to $500 or face court action. 

Offenders convicted in court for the first time will be liable to pay a court fine not exceeding $1,000. 

Repeat and recalcitrant offenders will be liable, upon conviction, for fines of up to $2,000 or up to 6 months' imprisonment or both. 

Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong said that without a provision for a penalty fare, ticket inspectors can only require fare evaders when caught to pay the correct fare. 

This, coupled with the very low possibility of being caught, does not provide much deterrence against cheating. 

Even in the case of rail, where passengers have to enter and exit through fare gates, operators have encountered cases of underpayment, non-payment and abuse of concessions.

Mr Yeo said Public Transport Operators estimate that fare evasion on buses occurs on about 1.8 per cent of passenger trips. 

Even though this figure may appear to be low, he said fare evasion should not be condoned.

Otherwise, the majority of commuters who pay the correct fares will be subsidising the small minority who abuse concession passes, avoid paying or intentionally underpay fares. 
The changes will empower PTC to set penalty fees and regulate the imposition and enforcement of penalty fees. 

Mr Yeo said commuters can appeal to the PTC if they feel that the penalty fee has been unjustly imposed.

The Minister was not convinced by public calls for penalties to be imposed on transport operators for over-charging. 

He told Parliament that over-charging occurs when system faults on trunk bus services result in incorrect fare stages being updated. 

It is not a deliberate attempt by the operators to cheat commuters. 

He assured MPs that operators do not profit from such system faults. 

On the contrary, they are penalised, as they have to absorb the revenue losses from undercharging, whilst commuters who are overcharged can get a full fare refund or a voucher for a free bus ride. 

He said cases of wrongful deduction of bus fares have fallen drastically to only 0.006 per cent. 

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## JediAlf (Feb 11, 2004)

One of my friends told me that SMRT is in process of upgrading older trains. Any pictures of upgraded trains?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

It took Hong Kong MTR 25 years or so before deciding to finally upgrade their rolling stock which was supposed to last 30 years on average. Singapore's SMRT rolling stock is only 18 years old. Then again, its always good if they decide to FINALLY upgrade now.

No older generation train has been seen to be installed with the Visual Passenger Information System yet, an obvious sign of an upgrade in progress.


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

When did the upgrading complete.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

..


----------



## ryantey (Sep 25, 2005)

*Rennovation needed for orchard underpass*

I think the Land Transport Authority should make some rennovations for the hot Orchard Underpass to repair those spoilt aircons.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Special Train Service On North East Line 
Between Outram Park And Harbourfront Stations 
On 30 October 2005*

As part of the Circle Line construction, the Land Transport Authority (LTA) will be carrying out works in the tunnels at the HarbourFront Station. To facilitate the works, it is necessary to close Platform A (south-bound) of HarbourFront Station on Sunday, 30 October 2005.

Commuters travelling to HarbourFront Station on 30 October 2005 will have to alight at Outram Park Station to take a special train service from Platform B to HarbourFront Station.

Commuters travelling from HarbourFront Station to other stations will have to alight at Outram Park to board the train service bound for Punggol at Platform B to continue with the rest of their journey.

SBS Transit Ltd will operate a special train service between Outram Park and HarbourFront stations at every 13 minutes on 30 October 2005. Train service will continue to operate as usual on the North East Line between Outram Park and Punggol stations.

In the unlikely event that the works cannot be completed in time, the special train service will continue to operate between Outram Park and HarbourFront stations on Monday, 31 October 2005.

Notices will be put up at train stations and announcements will be made to advise commuters about the service arrangement on 30 October 2005. Customer service officers will also be at Outram Park and HarbourFront stations to assist commuters.

LTA and SBS Transit Ltd apologise for the inconvenience caused.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SMRT LAUNCHES EXCITING 'RIDE SMRT & WIN' PROMOTION 
FOR ITS ENTIRE TRANSPORT NET WORK*

1. SMRT has today, 21 October 2005, launched the 'Ride SMRT & Win' Promotion at City Hall Station, to encourage commuters to travel with SMRT and to reward them, following the success of last year's SMRT Ride-for-Free Countdown Promotion. 

2. The highlight of the six-month promotion is that commuters travelling on SMRT's entire transport network - MRT, BPLRT, buses and taxis will be eligible for the lucky draws. 

3. From 1 November 2005 to 30 April 2006, commuters who make valid ez-link trips on SMRT trains, buses, BPLRT, or current bookings with SMRT Taxis will automatically stand to win Samsung products and Goldheart Jewelry vouchers worth more than S$100,000. Moreover, commuters who choose to pre-register their ez-link card number with SMRT before 1 November will stand to win additional prizes in two special draws in December and May, on top of being notified should they win. 

4. City Hall Station was abuzz with activity, as more than 10 street mascots wearing oversized Samsung TV headgears distributed flyers and registration forms to commuters. And for the first time ever, the concourse level was adorned with huge aesthetically-pleasing floor stickers measuring 7m x 1.7m. 

5. "SMRT is committed to enhancing the travel experience of our commuters, to make their journey with us fun and exciting. The 'Ride SMRT & Win' Promotion is our first commuter promotion that spans our entire transport network, and it is organised to encourage and reward all who choose to ride with us," said Ms Saw Phaik Hwa, CEO and President of SMRT. 

6. Commuters can pre-register online at www.ridesmrtandwin.com, or send an SMS to 97375608 in the following format: 9-digit ez-link card no.<space>Name<space>NRIC/passport no. Registration forms can also be obtained from any SMRT station or bus interchange.


----------



## ryantey (Sep 25, 2005)

*Door Closing Chime of Singapore MRT train*

Does anybody want to get some sound files of SMRT Trains? I will post some links to let you download in the coming days if there are many people want them.


----------



## ryantey (Sep 25, 2005)

Future Map 
Here is the link


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd love to hear some. Post away!


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, go ahead


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

km-sh said:


> I think most Singaporeans can't speak Chinese.


Of course because they don't need to


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Oct 29, 2005
*Retail plan for MRT stations picks up speed *

NEXT stop, Dhoby Xchange mall. Passengers are advised to bring cash or carry credit cards.

Train operator SMRT Corp's plans to turn its network of 51 MRT stations into a retail paradise are gaining momentum after a slow start.

Announced in 2003 by chief executive Saw Phaik Hwa, a veteran retailer, the plan calls for expanding and glamorising retail space in MRT stations, and is expected to boost SMRT's rental income by 50 per cent or $10 million a year.

SMRT leases space within the MRT network from the Government at a nominal fee, and charges shopkeepers as much as $10,000 each in monthly rent.

It has about 20,000 sq m of lettable space - occupied by more than 230 shops - yielding $20 million a year in rental revenue.

'Our objective is to enhance the quality of lives of commuters by providing them a new travel experience,' said an SMRT spokesman, adding the rental would also defray operating costs 'to mitigate fares' and 'increase shareholder value'.

The first major makeover, at the Raffles Place interchange, was completed in February. Branded Raffles Xchange, its leasable space rose from 1,700 sq m to 2,600 sq m. 

Next on the list is Dhoby Xchange, at Dhoby Ghaut interchange, which will become a sizeable MRT mall when it is ready next year. Following that will be Tanjong Pagar Xchange, expected to be the largest of the three 'Xchanges'.

Stations like Eunos, Simei, Tampines and Pasir Ris will also be revamped next year, followed by Bugis, Tiong Bahru, Khatib, Expo, Kranji, Paya Lebar and Redhill 'over the next two to three years'.

SMRT has earmarked about $20 million for its retail project, which will increase lettable space by over 4,000 sq m in three years.

Commuters are ambivalent, though. Spa supervisor Christopher Toh, 36, said: 'Sometimes I wish the shops weren't there. They can be obstructive to traffic.'

Entrepreneur Lau Sau Kuen, in her 30s, said that shops do provide some convenience 'when I need to pick up light groceries, breakfast or something from the pharmacy', although commuters are 'often in a hurry and not in the frame of mind to shop'. 

'But if the shops are interesting, I might check them out on weekends,' she added.

CHRISTOPHER TAN

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

October 29 2005 
*ComfortDelGro buys second bus company in China's Shenyang*

Transport operator ComfortDelGro is expanding its operations in northeast China.

It's buying a second bus company in Shenyang, the capital of Liaoning province.

Comfort will pay some S$73.2 million to acquire Shenyang Passenger Transport.

The latest purchase brings Comfort's total investment in Shenyang to over S$120 million, making it the largest operator there with a 40% share of the market.

Shenyang Passenger is the city's largest public bus with rights to 50 bus routes and over 1,200 buses.

Comfort already has a bus venture and taxi services in Shenyang. - CNA/ir

Copyright © 2005MediaCorp News. All rights reserved.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nov 2, 2005
*SBS takes fresh look at providing real-time bus info *

By Goh Chin Lian

PLANS to provide commuters with real-time information on bus arrivals have flopped at least twice, but that is not stopping SBS Transit from trying again.

The transport operator is looking for a system that can give its passengers current bus arrival and departure times, as well as information on bus routes, via the Internet, cellphone, personal digital assistant (PDA) and other channels, a spokesman told The Straits Times.

At the moment, SBS is looking for a supplier for the system, which will be based on an existing bus fleet management system that relies on real-time data to pinpoint the positions of its 2,400-plus scheduled buses.

The company did not want to say how the system would be of use to commuters, who make more than two million rides a day on SBS Transit buses.

Neither did it want to indicate how soon the project would take off, or how much it would cost.

The idea of supplying real-time information on bus arrival times has been around for a decade. 

In a 1996 White Paper outlining the Land Transport Authority's (LTA) vision of a world-class public transport service, the LTA envisaged a system that would be available at bus stops, over the phone, on Teleview, or via the lnternet and enable commuters to 'plan the timing of their trips from home'. 

It conducted several small-scale trials in 1995, 1997 and 1999, putting sensors on a few buses and displaying their arrival times at some bus stops.

In October 1997, SBS announced its own satellite-tracking system, the $100 million SBS OnTime system, which would use display units at 1,000 bus stops.

It said the system would not only allow it to better manage its fleet, but also alleviate commuter anxiety. 

Some commuters complained the money could be better spent elsewhere, such as on disabled-friendly buses.

A year later, SBS pulled the plug on the project, saying it was not satisfied with the development of the system.

The following year, LTA took up the idea.

It wanted to integrate the fleet management systems that bus companies were developing on their own and add a new feature that would predict bus arrival times.

But the LTA and bus operators severely underestimated the complexity of the $40.3 million project.

The computer software to interface the different systems turned out to be complicated, resulting in delays. LTA canned the project in 2003. 

SMRT, which operates about 800 buses, says it will make a 'careful assessment of the cost effectiveness of the real-time bus arrival information system to ensure the prudent use of resources'.

Mr Ong Kian Min, chairman of the Government Parliamentary Committee for Transport, said commuters would find the real-time information useful, especially if a bus were delayed in a traffic jam. He said bus operators, and not the LTA, should be providing this information. 

Mr Gerard Ee, chairman of the Public Transport Council, said: 'Commuters will welcome the additional information to plan their trips, as long as it does not translate into increased fares.

'If this can be done, it could also encourage people to switch over from cars.'

[email protected] 

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

ITS ABOUT TIME! Taipei has them, Tokyo has them, London has them, even Kaohsiung has them........................................& they are cities far larger than Singapore, meaning harder to implement but yet they pulled it off.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Official Singapore MRT & LRT System Map* (Includes All Future Projects Under Construction Except Circle Line Downtown Extension).
* Quality of image inherent from source


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nov 11, 2005
*Buangkok MRT station may open in January *

By Goh Chin Lian

TWO years of lobbying by grassroots leaders in Punggol South may finally have paid off, with plans underway to open Buangkok MRT station in January.

The Straits Times understands that Transport Minister Yeo Cheow Tong could reveal the details officially tomorrow. 

The station would have opened only in 2008, based on the Land Transport Authority's previous guideline that there must be 2,000 to 3,000 housing units within 400m of a station to justify opening it. 

But Mr Yeo indicated in August that the guideline was not set in stone.

He said the 400m radius could be extended to 500m and the station could open as long as there were close to 2,000 units within that larger area.

Based on figures from Pasir Ris-Punggol Town Council, there are already about 2,300 units within 500m of the station. 

Asked to comment on the plans to open the station, the authorities, plus transport operator SBS Transit and even the usually vocal Pasir-Punggol GRC MP Charles Chong were keeping quiet. 

But sources told The Straits Times the go-ahead has been given. 

Before the station can open, operational trials have to be conducted, including ensuring that the trains stop properly at the station. When The Straits Times visited the station earlier this week, maintenance staff were working inside and the ticketing machines were switched on.

The opening of the station should bring an end to a two-year saga that started in June 2003, when SBS announced, four days before opening the $4.6 billion North-east Line, that Buangkok station would stay closed.

Many residents in the area felt cheated, particularly those who had bought a home in the belief that the station would open. Instead they have to walk, cycle or take a feeder bus to Hougang or Sengkang stations if they want to use the MRT.

Mr Chong and his grassroots leaders lobbied SBS to change its mind, producing polls which showed people were willing to walk more than 400m to the station, but SBS rejected the findings.

Several ministers spoke publicly on the issue and held out the promise that the station would open once more people moved in.

Unconvinced, someone placed eight cut-outs of white elephants on a road divider outside the station before a minister's visit in August, sparking a public debate about protesting and political expression, and ending with the culprit receiving a stern warning from the police.

So is the planned opening of the station a sweetener for the upcoming general election?

Chairman of the Government Parliamentary Committee for Transport, Mr Ong Kian Min, did not think so. 

'It's coincidental,' he said. 'There's been a lot of pressure for them to open Buangkok station. The pressure has been piling up. It's good for them to review and make a decision.'

[email protected] 

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nov 12, 2005
*It's confirmed: Buangkok station opens in Jan *

By Goh Chin Lian

TRANSPORT Minister Yeo Cheow Tong yesterday confirmed that Buangkok MRT station will finally open in January next year - 2 1/2 years after the rest of the North-East Line. 

The decision, which confirms a report in Thursday's Straits Times, comes after appeals from the local MP and residents, and even a public protest.

It reverses the Land Transport Authority's recent review, which concluded that there would not be enough people living in the area to warrant opening the station until 2008. 

Still, in a statement yesterday, the Transport Ministry said the LTA had recommended the station be opened early to better serve residents of recently-completed housing developments nearby. 

It will also 'provide additional public transport choices for residents in Hougang North and Sengkang South', the ministry said.

Transport operator SBS Transit said it had agreed to the opening in light of declining losses from its rail operations. The number of people taking the North-East Line has risen steadily, with average daily ridership passing the 200,000 mark last month. 

It also expects ridership to increase in March, when over 400 Housing Board units in the area will be ready.

Mr Yeo denied the Government had pressured SBS to open the station.

'We have left it to them... This has to be a commercial decision because there is no way we are going to step in to offset any losses.'

Asked if the opening of the station was a sweetener for the upcoming general election, Mr Yeo said it had more to do with tireless appeals from Pasir Ris-Punggol GRC MP Charles Chong. 

The timing of the opening, he said, was a coincidence.

Ms Malathi Maratheyah, 29, a conference producer, is glad the wait is over. She bought her four-room flat in Hougang Street 51 three years ago and walks to Hougang station because she feels the feeder bus is not frequent enough.

'It's troublesome to walk all the way to Hougang station. It takes 15 minutes, and that's a fast walk. It will take me only five to 10 minutes to walk to Buangkok station.'

Mr Chong had only words of gratitude yesterday.

'I would like to give our thanks to SBS Transit and the various authorities for reconsidering the case,' he said.

'I want to thank all grassroots activists and residents who have facilitated in one way or another the opening of the station.

'I want to express my thanks to residents for their patience.'

[email protected] 

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.sbstransit.com.sg

*Buangkok Station To Open In January 2006*

11 November 2005 – Next stop, Buangkok station. 

The station along the North East Line (NEL) will open its doors for revenue service in January 2006.

The opening, which comes two-and-a-half years after the official launch of NEL, had been delayed because of the lack of housing development in the vicinity. The Land Transport Authority had earlier projected that there should be a minimum of about 2,000 dwelling units completed within a 400m radius to sustain the opening of Buangkok station.

And while that figure has yet to be reached, a steady rise in NEL ridership coupled with significant cost control efforts, have made it possible for SBS Transit to open the station for public service.

Mr Ong Boon Leong, Executive Director, SBS Transit said, “For the past 2½ years, we have been closely monitoring the developments around Buangkok station. At the same time, we have not been sitting idle and have been looking at ways to keep costs low so as to enable us to open the station earlier. I am glad to say we have been successful in this,” he said.

Since the commencement of service, losses at SBS Transit’s rail operations have narrowed considerably. Ridership on NEL has also been growing steadily and for the first time saw an average daily ridership for the month surpassing the 200,000-mark in October.

These factors, coupled with the fact that over 400 dwelling units under the first phase of the Coris project are expected to be completed in the first quarter of 2006, have made it possible for SBS Transit to open Buangkok station.

The exact date of the opening will be announced at a later date after equipment checks and changes to the system maps are completed.

The station will be opened daily from 0530hrs to 0035hrs with the first train leaving the station at 0546hrs and last train arriving at 0022hrs. The train service frequency is targetted at 4 mins during peak hours and 6.5 mins during non-peak hours. The fare will be pegged to distance, following the existing fare structure with the rest of the stations in NEL.

Bus Services 27 and 43 will continue to serve Buangkok station.


----------



## erstr (Nov 13, 2005)

Clarification,

A light rail system is a tram like system, just that it has a certain degree of technology which is higher of that of a tram, there are no proper light rail systems in Singapore currently, all the systems in Singapore are either heavy rail or people mover systems.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

erstr said:


> Clarification,
> 
> A light rail system is a tram like system, just that it has a certain degree of technology which is higher of that of a tram, there are no proper light rail systems in Singapore currently, all the systems in Singapore are either heavy rail or people mover systems.


The government calls it light rapid transit. KL also calls their metro LRT although its heavy rail. The definition of light rail transit is rather bluured though. To my understanding, the Vancouver skytrain may be called LRT too.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

14 November 2005 

*Bombardier opens new regional office in Singapore *

SINGAPORE : Transportation manufacturer Bombardier has opened a new regional office in Singapore in a bid to gain market share in this region. 

Bombardier is the world's largest train equipment maker and the third largest aircraft maker, after Airbus and Boeing. 

Currently, Asia accounts for less than 10 percent of Bombardier's rail business. 

But the company says it is confident of raising that to as much as 25 percent, as regional economies continue to grow. 

For Singapore, Bombardier sees a market potential of S$2 billion annually over the next 15 years, as the country expands its train network islandwide. 

Said Rauno Boga, general manager (Asia), Bombardier, "Singapore is very low on procurement at the moment because you have basically no main line traffic; you have only mass transit traffic -- MRTs and LRTs. At the moment, Singapore is busy building the Circle Line and I think it will take two to three years before they go for new procurement. So for next two years, Singapore will not be very significant. 

"However, there are all the other Asian countries that are expanding -- Hong Kong, Taiwan, even Thailand is investing again and that's our target." 

As for its aircraft business, Bombardier says it aims to double its sales in this region to 400 aircraft within the next five years. 

Going forward, it expects Asia to contribute 30 percent of its global aircraft sales. 

Said Tony Romano, director (regional aircraft), Bombardier, "The Asia Pacific region holds great potential for Bombardier regional aircraft, not only with our current product offering but also a new aircraft that we are currently offering to our customers called the C series. That is a 110 to 130 seat aircraft, which we believe the low-cost carriers are going to be attracted to because of its range and its low operating cost." - CNA /ct

Copyright © 2005 MCN International Pte Ltd


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

whats main line traffic?


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Sentosa Express, Palawan Station Rendering*
*© Sentosa*









*Sentosa Express, Palawan Station*
*25 November 2005*
*© ignoramus*


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

I am guessing intercity rail services, something we will never have.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Singapore Mass Rapid Transit*
- 3 Lines
- 109.4 Kilometres
- 63 Operational Stations
- 2 Stations Constructed But Not Opened

*Singapore Light Rapid Transit*
- 3 Lines
- 31 Operational Stations
- 12 Stations Constructed But Not Opened


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Observations*
- ''Palawan Station'' located directly above ''Beach Car Park''.
- Most of the monorail viaduct, including the power rail, as well as all stations, have been generally completed. What's left are the station interior finishes, surrounding landscaping and electrical works.
- Part of the viaduct leading to VivoCity has not been completed yet.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Great....ready for operation next year.....:yes:


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Nov 27, 2005
TOP OF THE NEWS
*Top bus woes: Long wait and overcrowding *

By K.C. Vijayan

BUS commuters have two major complaints: they are waiting too long for the bus and resent having to squeeze into overcrowded buses, the latest public transport survey shows.

The bus passenger satisfaction survey of some 1,000 regular bus passengers islandwide also shows a dip in the overall satisfaction level for bus services.

The rating, on a scale of one to 10, slipped to 6.4 this year, from 6.86 last year.

Commuters polled in the annual survey - commissioned by the Public Transport Council (PTC), the industry regulator - said bus companies need to shape up on these two fronts. They want shorter waiting times and less overcrowding on buses.

These grouses are not new - they were among the top four bugbears in last year's survey, the first one conducted. It was the same story in a 2003 audit of bus service standards by the council.

'I get tired of having to wait for 15 minutes,' said marketing executive Johnny Koh, 35. 'What's worse, sometimes the driver drives slowly.'

So, why has it taken so long to lick these problems?

PTC chairman Gerard Ee told The Sunday Times yesterday that commuters cannot expect a 'miracle' and said motorists had to do their part by staying out of the bus lanes at peak hours.

He said: 'There is a lot of room for improvement, but to put all the blame on bus operators would be grossly unfair as there are 1,001 factors to be considered.

'We have to keep pushing at it. I don't think this report will produce a miracle, but the surveys help us to look at areas to tweak as we go along and improve.'

He said the PTC intends to sit down with bus operators and explore ways to tackle the situation.

But things should get better with recent changes, he added.

For one, the Land Transport Authority has introduced, as a pilot project - an all-day bus lane system on busy Orchard Road to improve the traffic flow. If it is successful, it may be extended to other roads.

Both the bus companies - SBS Transit and SMRT Buses - said they would look at the survey to see how they can improve.

SBS Transit, which controls 75 per cent of the business, said it has made several improvements, such as introducing eight new services this year and lengthening the routes of another four to cover more areas.

Spokesman Tammy Tan said that traffic congestion is not predictable and is beyond the firm's control, but said the company would work with the authorities to see what more can be done to give buses priority on the roads.

An SMRT spokesman said the company would continue to try and match commuter demand.

Despite the bugbears, the survey also had positive results.

For instance, seven out of 10 commuters were more than satisfied with the services. Almost nine in 10 felt fares were affordable, up from seven in 10 last year.

But commuters The Sunday Times interviewed yesterday want more.

Clerk Tham Ngan Chan, 55, said courteous bus drivers do not quite make up for having to wait 15 minutes for the bus, which takes her from Jurong to her workplace.

Ms Catherine Tan, 45, a customer service officer who waits 20 minutes for her bus in the morning, said she has grown weary of surveys. 'We have them all the time,' she said. 'But after the surveys, the improvements are slight.' 

[email protected] 
Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

kenneth88 said:


> _If I'm not wrong_, SBS Transit's night maintenance works on MRT will be featured in a section of a variety show. Anyone has a DVD recorder or a computer with TV card to record the programme down in computer format??? :?:
> 
> TV Channel: MediaCorp Channel U
> TV Prog.: _*Du Shì Dà Fa Xiàn*_ (_On the Beat_)
> ...


I have a DVD recorder, and have recorded the programme. But its a TV DVD recorder. I dont have a DVD drive so I cant transfer it over. Sorry!


----------



## kenneth88 (Mar 26, 2006)

ignoramus said:


> I have a DVD recorder, and have recorded the programme. But its a TV DVD recorder. I dont have a DVD drive so I cant transfer it over. Sorry!


Oh, it's ok. I recorded it on VHS; video quality won't be as good, though. Upload yours onto the net if you've a DVD drive in the future hor. :laugh: 

The NEL maintenance works they featured is really good. Got to know about so many things.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

April 14, 2006
*New PIE link to be added by 2008 *

By Christopher Tan
SENIOR CORRESPONDENT

RESIDENTS of Bedok North Avenue 3 and Bedok Reservoir Road will have direct access to the Pan-Island Expressway (PIE) by the second quarter of 2008.

New links to the PIE will be built from these two roads and will reduce the distance and travelling time for those living and working in the vicinity, who now have to drive 2km or more to access the expressway.

However, the new interchange may add more traffic to the PIE, which the Land Transport Authority (LTA) has cited as one of the most heavily used expressways. 

Explaining the decision on the new link, an LTA spokesman said: 'The interchange was part of the initial plans for the PIE. Provisions were made to build it at a later date to meet increases in traffic demand.'

She said current access to the PIE in the area - at Bedok North Flyover - was congested during peak hours.

The new interchange will be the 31st connection on the 41km expressway.

The LTA has awarded a $20.5 million contract to construct the links.

The contractors will build four sliproads to connect Bedok North Avenue 3 to the expressway, and add another lane in each direction to Bedok North Avenue 3 itself. 

These new roads will rise to meet the PIE, which is elevated in this area.

The builders will also erect two pedestrian bridges, a vehicle bridge across a nearby canal and extend an existing overhead bridge across the PIE.

In response to heightened environmental awareness, the LTA said it will maintain the greenery in the vicinity of the construction. It will plant new trees before work starts to replace those that need to be felled for the project. 

Copyright © 2005 Singapore Press Holdings. All rights reserved.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

The Monorail Society's website now features a pictorial on construction of the new Sentosa Monorail:

Guideway and Stations:
http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/CnstSentosa01a.html

Monorail Trains:
http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/CnstSentosa01b.html


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

oh dear.... the trains look pretty ugly!


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

heirloom said:


> oh dear.... the trains look pretty ugly!


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I do think the simple livery shown on the early promotional materials for the system was much more attractive:


----------



## 1822 (Nov 9, 2002)

it just seems a little like cargo transport because of the very tiny windows. aren't touristy vehicles supposed to ahve huge windows?


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentosa_Express

Sentosa Express
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Sentosa Express is a monorail system under construction in Singapore.

The first in the world to use Hitachi's "Small" straddle-type monorail, Sentosa Express will have 2.1 kilometres of double track connecting HarbourFront Station on the mainland to three stations (as yet unnamed) on the resort island of Sentosa. Construction started in 2003 and completion is targeted for June 2006. However, the monorail will not open to the public until the Vivocity mall (which contains the monorail's Harbourfront Station) opens in October.

While LRT-like in nature, it has not been constructed by the Land Transport Authority and is thus not considered a part of Singapore's MRT/LRT network.









Sentosa Express at the Beach Station during a trial run


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

^ Wow.....I was there last week but did not manage to see the train.....:yes:


----------



## kenneth88 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Small Windows, Few Doorways, Few Stations*



heirloom said:


> it just seems a little like cargo transport because of the very tiny windows. aren't touristy vehicles supposed to ahve huge windows?


Yea... Windows are too small and few. Number of doorways too. Only 1 doorway per carriage per side. There’ll be problems boarding and alighting. And this will be made worse by most passengers who don’t move to the inner of the carriages after boarding. So few stations to take you to the attractions too.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*NEL breaks down*

*NEL train services from Dhoby Ghaut to HarbourFront halted*
_By Joanne Leow, Channel NewsAsia | Posted: 24 July 2006 1612 hrs _

HarbourFront, Outram Park, Chinatown and Clarke Quay MRT stations have been closed due to an electrical problem which caused a train to stall just after Outram Park station.

At around 12.45pm, a southbound North-East Line train stalled in the tunnel due to loss of traction power.

Repeated attempts to bring the power back failed and about half-an-hour after the incident, about 100 passengers were evacuated from the train.

Initial investigations showed a wire which supplied traction power to the trains had come loose.

SBS Transit says its engineers are working to bring the system up again, but this is likely to take several hours.

Normal train operations are still running between Dhoby Ghaut and Punggol stations, while alternative free bus services from the affected stations have been activated.

Those affected can seek a refund of their fare at any NEL Passenger Service Counter.

The public may call the SBS Transit Customer Relations Centre at 1800-287-2727 or 6383-7214 for further information.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A classmate of mine didn't hear the announcement when she was at Dhoby Ghaut. She was travelling from Little India and the train turned back at DBG. Lol.


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

My apologies if this question was asked before but here it is anyways.

Singapore nicely numbers its train lines and train stops according to a code.

On the NEL map there are some missing numbers. I always presumed that some of these referred to future stations. 

This was confirmed in June 2005 when I was visiting Singapore. I took the line from Dhoby Ghaut up to Sengkang and saw the two unopened stations (I also have seen these two stations marked on the future rail maps jpgs that I have stored on my computer).

However, here is my question. On the way down to harbourfront (NE1) I didnt see any unopened station in the tunnel between Outram Park (NE3) and Harbourfront.

So where is NE2?

Cheers, m


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

allurban said:


> My apologies if this question was asked before but here it is anyways.
> 
> Singapore nicely numbers its train lines and train stops according to a code.
> 
> ...


NE16 Buangkok station has been since opened. NE11 Woodleigh remains closed for the time being (like Sri Rampai on KL's Putra LRT).

NE 2 (as well as NS6 and NS12) are codes reserved for future stations to be constructed. On maps created by commuters themselves or rail fans, these stations are refered to as Kampong Bahru (NE 2), Sungei Kadut (NS 6) and Canberra/Simpang (NS 12). Provisions have been made for the construction of NE 2 in future according to the media.

CC 17, CC 18 and CC 25 on the upcoming Circle Line will also be shell stations that remain unopened to the public when passenger service commences.


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

mrtfreak said:


> NE16 Buangkok station has been since opened. NE11 Woodleigh remains closed for the time being (like Sri Rampai on KL's Putra LRT).
> 
> NE 2 (as well as NS6 and NS12) are codes reserved for future stations to be constructed. On maps created by commuters themselves or rail fans, these stations are refered to as Kampong Bahru (NE 2), Sungei Kadut (NS 6) and Canberra/Simpang (NS 12). Provisions have been made for the construction of NE 2 in future according to the media.
> 
> CC 17, CC 18 and CC 25 on the upcoming Circle Line will also be shell stations that remain unopened to the public when passenger service commences.


Great, thanks very much for the info.

Cheers, m


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE | Trains | Buses | Taxis*

*Trains*

Mass Rapid Transit (MRT)

North South Line
- 25 Stations
- 44km
- 6 Car Trains

East West Line
- 29 Stations (Another 2 Stations Due 2009)
- 45.4km (Another 3.8km Due 2009)
- 6 Car Trains

North East Line
- 16 Stations
- 20km
- 6 Car Trains
- Fully Automatic & Driverless

Circle Line (2010 - 2011)
- 29 Stations
- 33.3km
- 3 Car Trains
- Fully Automatic & Driverless

Downtown Line (2013 - 2018)

Government Approves Building Of The Downtown Line

1. The Government has given approval for LTA to build the Downtown Line (DTL) at a cost of S$12 billion. The 40km line will be mostly underground and will be built in 3 stages. The DTL is targeted to be completed by 2018.

2. With the DTL, the connectivity of the existing Rapid Transit System (RTS) network will be strengthened. The DTL will facilitate direct travel from the northwestern and eastern areas of the island to the Central Business District (CBD) and the Marina Bay. It also provides a strategic transport link to support the development of the Marina Bay area.

3. The Government's target is to raise the public transport share of all morning peak-hour trips from the current 63% to at least 70% by 2020. To achieve this target, the RTS network as the backbone for our public transport system will have to be expanded, with more rail lines extended to new areas, thereby enhancing accessibility and reducing travel times.

DTL Stage 1

4. DTL Stage 1 comprises the Downtown Extension (DTE) which was previously planned as an extension to the Circle Line (CCL). This 4.3 km section will run from Bugis Station on the East-West Line (EWL) to Chinatown Station on the Northeast Line (NEL). It will have 6 stations in all: Bugis, Promenade, Bayfront, Landmark, Cross Street and Chinatown.

5. Targeted to be completed in 2013, it will be operated independently from the CCL, serving upcoming developments in the Marina Bay area, such as the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort and the new Marina Bay Financial Centre.

DTL Stage 2

6. DTL Stage 2 comprises the previously announced Bukit Timah Line (BTL). It will run from Bugis Station on the EWL, along the Bukit Timah Road corridor to link up with the Bukit Panjang LRT. This 16.6 km long stretch of the DTL is targeted to be completed in 2015.

7. With DTL Stage 2, commuters can enjoy a more direct link to the city centre. For example, a trip from Bukit Panjang to the city centre that now takes 60 minutes will be shortened by one-third. Residents who currently take the train from Bukit Batok and Choa Chu Kang into the city, can also shave up to 15 minutes from their hour-long journey.

DTL Stage 3

8. DTL Stage 3 comprises the northern half of the previously announced Eastern Region Line (ERL). This 19.1 km phase will run from Chinatown Station on the NEL to Expo Station on the EWL.

9. This final phase of the DTL is targeted to be completed in 2018. With DTL Stage 3, commuters who currently take about 40 to 50 minutes travelling into the city by train from Bedok Reservoir and Tampines will save up to 10 minutes.

10. The LTA is currently undertaking studies to determine the exact alignment and station locations of DTL Stages 2 and 3.

Extending the Circle Line to Marina Bay

11. To enhance the accessibility of the Marina Bay area to the rest of the island, the CCL will be extended to Bayfront Station from Promenade Station. This will be completed in 2012.

Interchange Stations

12. DTL will have an interchange station with the Bukit Panjang LRT system as well as 10 other interchange stations with the existing rail network and the CCL which is under construction:

North South Line
Newton

East West Line
Bugis
Tampines
Expo

North East Line
Little India
Chinatown

Circle Line
Bayfront
Promenade
MacPherson
Botanic Gardens

13. In the coming months, contracts will be awarded for the various stages of the DTL project. The first two civil contracts, for the Cross Street and Chinatown stations will be awarded in the second half of 2007.




Kawasaki Heavy Industries C151 Train









Siemens C651 Train









Kawasaki Heavy Industries & Nippon Sharyo C751B Train









Alstom Metropolis Train


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Trains*

Light Rapid Transit (LRT)

Bukit Panjang LRT
- 14 Stations
- 7.8km
- 1 Or 2 Car Trains
- Fully Automatic & Driverless

Sengkang LRT
- 14 Stations
- 10.7km
- 1 Car Trains
- Fully Automatic & Driverless

Punggol LRT
- 15 Stations
- 10.3km
- 1 Car Trains
- Fully Aytomatic & Driverless




Bombardier CX-100 Train









Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Crystal Mover Train


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Trains*

Changi Airport Skytrain

- 7 Stations (2 Each In Terminal 1 & Terminal 2, 3 In Terminal 3)
- Fully Automatic & Driverless

Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Crystal Mover Train









Sentosa Express

- 4 Stations

Hitachi Monorail Train


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Buses*

Volvo B9TL Bus


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Accessibility For The Physically Disabled*

*Trains*

Mass Rapid Transit (MRT) & Light Rapid Transit (LRT)

- All 64 currently operating stations with the exception of 1 station are accessible to the physically disabled through elevators, ramps, wider fare gates, tactile guidance systems etc.

- The remaining operating station not yet accessible to the physically disabled will be barrier free as and when the Circle Line opens for service.

*Buses*

- 200 wheelchair accessible buses are currently being progressively introduced into the bus network.
- 66.6% of all buses will be wheelchair accessible by 2013.
- All buses will be wheelchair accessible by 2023.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Great round up of Singapore's public transport there. My favourite vehicles are the new 'Crystal Movers', the Sentosa Express monorail trains and the driverless ones on the NE line. I'm quite impressed with the rate at which Singapore is introducing wheelchair access to it's transport systems, I suppose it's easier with the MRT being a relatively modern system anyway but still, good work. With the bus service, are they also re-modeling bus stops to make them more wheelchair accessible as well? A lot of them have steps.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Cool compilation! The colour scheme of the bus is interesting. HK and London's double deckers are mostly one solid colour.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE TRAINS, BUSES & TAXIS*

*SINGAPORE TRAINS*

Copyright Land Transport Authority








Enlarge Size


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SBS Transit Launches Singapore’s First-Ever Wheelchair Accessible Buses, Offers One Month Free Rides*

26 June 2006 – For the first time in 15 years, wheelchair-bound Sherena Loh will be able to take the bus to her favourite shopping haunts in Orchard Road instead of having to rely on taxis or specially-arranged transport.

This is thanks to the launch of SBS Transit’s Service 21 wheelchair-accessible buses (WABs) – Singapore’s first such service. From tomorrow, 10 WABs will ply the Pasir Ris-St Michael’s route daily. To commemorate this significant occasion, all passengers in wheelchairs (PIWs) will be given free travel on WABs until the end of July.

Service 21 was chosen to be the first WAB service after consultation with Voluntary Welfare Organisations (VWOs) and the Land Transport Authority. It runs past the premises of the Handicaps Welfare Association (HWA) in Whampoa, enabling members to gain direct access to major town centres like Pasir Ris, Tampines and Bedok. It also provides connections to Tan Tock Seng Hospital and other medical facilities.

The fleet consists of 14 air-conditioned double-deck and 9 air-conditioned single deck buses. The deployment of 10 WABs means that one in two buses on the route will be wheelchair-accessible during peak hours.

Mr Ong Boon Leong, Executive Director, SBS Transit said: ” We are happy to finally be able to serve all commuters in Singapore – able-bodied or not. To make it even easier for passengers in wheelchairs to use our service, we have made available the timetable of WAB trips on our website. SingTel mobile service users can also make use of our SMS service *Send 655 to check out the next bus arrival time so as to better plan their journey.”

This is good news for PIWs like Ms Sherena Loh, who lost the use of her legs after a bout of illness. She said: “I am very excited and happy about the amount of money I will be saving. It may not be as convenient as taking a taxi, but I am glad to be saving what I estimate to be between $150-$200 every month.

“I will also be making good use of the website timetable and the SMS service to plan my journey so I don’t have to wait too long at the bus stops,” said the 46-year-old who stays in McNair Road which Service 21 plies.

To ensure the safety and comfort passengers like Ms Loh, all Service 21 Bus Captains have been trained to operate the wheelchair ramp and to render assistance when needed.

A public education programme, conducted in partnership with the LTA, has also been launched to ensure that members of the public are aware of the issues associated with WAB travel. One of the key messages is the need for patience and tolerance on the part of all road users. This is because, the process of boarding and alighting for the PIW will take several minutes given the need to deploy and stow away the ramps.

“The introduction of WAB services signals a coming of age in society. Its success is now dependent on how PIWs take to it and how members of the public grow to accept it. Delays and bus bunching are bound to happen when boarding and alighting activities take place. I hope that the commuting public will be tolerant and show their care and concern for the less fortunate amongst us,” said Mr Ong.

Dr Ow Chee Chung, Executive Director, the Society for the Physically Disabled agreed. He said: “Many of us take for granted our daily bus rides. Not so for our members who have been looking forward to this day for a long time. As able-bodied individual, we need to show them our support and render them assistance when needed. This is our duty.”

Indeed, the public education programme will include messages to motorists reminding them to steer clear of bus stops. This is because WABs need to stop close to the kerbs to deploy the ramp properly.
Added Ms Judy Anne Wee, Vice President of Handicaps Welfare Association (HWA), who is herself a wheelchair user said: “This is a momentous occasion for many wheelchair users. We have been lobbying for wheelchair-accessible buses for a while now and the day has finally come. I, for one, am eager to try it out myself and I hope that everyone in Singapore works together to make it a success.”


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

2007-10-10

*SBS Transit Orders 500 New City Buses*

Scania has received its largest bus and coach order to date in Asia, selling 500 city buses to the leading public transport company SBS Transit in Singapore. Crucial to the choice of Scania was the low operating cost and environmental performance of the buses, which feature Euro 4 engines and exhaust gas recirculation (EGR) technology, as well as an attractive service package.

The order is part of SBS Transit’s on-going replacement of its fleet of 2,700 buses with vehicle with better environmental performance. These would be the first Euro 4 city buses in Singapore. With Euro 4 EGR, lower emissions are achieved at the combustion stage, without the need for additional additives and tanks.

“This transaction is an expression of SBS Transit’s great confidence in Scania’s products and service back-up,” says Norman Koh, General Manager of Scania Singapore.

It also marks the start of a long-term strategic partnership between Scania and SBS Transit when it comes to evaluation of new concepts and systems for public transport. The development of the new city buses for Singapore has occurred in close collaboration between the two companies.

All the buses will have bodywork produced by Gemling Coachworks in Malaysia. Deliveries will take place during late 2007 and in 2008.

These wheelchair accessible buses (WAB) feature a low entry, step-less design that will also appeal to senior citizens, and passengers with children and baby trams. Wide out-ward swinging exit doors also aid in a safe, comfortable and speedy passenger entry and exit.

Safety is a primary concern for both Scania and SBS Transit. The structure of the bus – made of high tensile aluminium is not only light to save weight and fuel economy, but also meets SBS’s stringent demand for a strong body.

The buses are fitted with automatic brakes with is engaged whenever either doors are open. The brakes disengage only when the doors are closed and the driver steps on the accelerator pedal. CCTV cameras also provide the driver with a clear view of the exit doors.

Active safety features such as anti-lock braking system (ABS) and traction control are standard on these buses.

All buses are fitted with a 6-speed ZF automatic transmission that matches the engine’s high torque at low revs characteristic – giving excellent driveability and low fuel consumption.

Another main feature of the new buses is the new ergonomic driver area. Features such as hanging brake and accelerator pedals – similar to the ones in a passenger car; a fully adjustable steering column; and strategically placed switches and gauges reduce driver fatigue thus improving safety and productivity.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SingTel and SBS Transit launch iris NextBus via SMS*

Want to know when the next bus is arriving? Just look to your mobile phone.

For the first time in Singapore, SBS Transit commuters who are also SingTel Mobile subscribers will be able to get real-time bus arrival information on their mobile phones. The service, called iris NextBus on SMS, is set to revolutionise public transport travel here.

iris - an acronym for "Intelligent Route Information System" - offers bus arrival times on a real time basis. Already available on Internet and GPRS, iris NextBus is now available via SMS. This is how it works - commuters key in: <Bus stop number> space <Bus service number> and send it via text message to the shortcode number 74744. A return SMS will tell them when the next bus - as well as the subsequent bus - will arrive. Each SMS query costs five cents in addition to the charge for the SMS.

Mr Gan Juay Kiat, Chief Operating Officer of SBS Transit, said: "With the iris NextBus SMS service, our customers will now know when their bus will arrive in real time. Uncertainty will be a thing of the past. Commuters need only key in 74744 and they will be able to find out what time the next bus is due to arrive. This way, they can better plan their journeys and better utilise their time."

"We are delighted to launch this service that will help customers plan their route and save on waiting time," said Mr Quek Peck Leng, SingTel's Executive Vice President of Consumer Business. "This is just one of the many services that SingTel provides to enhance our customers' lifestyles using simple but effective solutions."

The service is currently exclusive to SingTel subscribers. SBS Transit is in discussions to extend the iris NextBus SMS service to other mobile phone users in future.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright choww @ sgforums









Copyright [email protected] @ sgforums









Copyright tamago









Copyright gorby107 @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright TIB589B @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE TRAINS*

Copyright Calvin Teo @ wikipedia


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*



^tamago^ said:


>


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright TIB589B @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright Daniel Chin @ sgtransport


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright Y_Shun @ sgforums









Copyright [email protected] @ sgforums


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Just thought i'd say that Singapores buses and public transport are by far (in my opinion) the best in the world. Cheap, reliable, clean, fast comphehensive, easy to use for both tourists (even the buses) and regulars and easy to pay for and not too crowded either.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Singapore has a great system...

When I was there this spring I tried taking the train out to Woodlands just to get a feel for it


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright tamago @ sgforums









Copyright gorby107 @ sgforums









Copyright TIB1062Y @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright busfreak_162 @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE TRAINS*

Copyright Calvin Teo @ wikipedia


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE TRAINS*

Copyright Jpatokal @ wikipedia


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Singapore's public transpo system is very similar to HK's especially the models used for taxis and buses. 

The only difference is the MRT. SG's MRT are wider than HK's MTR and they run on third-rail


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

In general, Hong Kong's MTR runs at higher frequencies than MRT.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright TIB589B @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright ngjy22 @ sgforums









Copyright tamago


















Copyright service_238 @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright TIB589B @ sgforums


















Copyright tamago


















Copyright ngjy22 @ sgforums



























Copyright TIB433S


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright TIB1224Y @ sgforums









Copyright ngjy22 @ sgforums













































Copyright Y_Shun @ sgforums













































Copyright [email protected] @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright choww @ sgforums


















Copyright gorby107 @ sgforums



























Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright Simple_boi @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Nov 8, 2007 
Now you can surf the Net on a bus 
*From Friday, a free high-speed mobile broadband service will be available on 12 bus routes, with more to come *
By Stephanie Gwee

Telecom company Nokia has installed the high-speed mobile broadband service, known as High-Speed Downlink Packet Access (HSDPA), to allow commuters to surf the Web for free on 12 popular bus routes that criss-cross the island. -- PHOTO: NOKIA 

BUS commuters will be able to while their time away on bus rides by checking movie timings, replying to e-mail messages or watching YouTube clips. 

Starting on Friday, they can surf the Web for free on 12 popular bus routes that criss-cross the island. 

The SBS buses ply the routes which carry commuters to and from Ang Mo Ko, Toa Payoh, Bukit Timah, Orchard Road and Jurong. 

Commuters can use their laptops or mobile phones which can tap wirelessly into the Internet. 

Telecom company Nokia has installed the high-speed mobile broadband service, known as High-Speed Downlink Packet Access (HSDPA), to allow for this free surfing. 

Ang Mo Kio and Toa Payoh Bus interchanges will also offer this new wireless access by the end of next week, with Nokia promising that it will extend the wireless service to more bus routes and interchanges next year. 

The service links users to the Internet once they switch on the Wi-Fi function of their mobile devices, regardless of brand and telco service provider. 

This initiative, said the Nokia spokesman, was largely inspired by the Government's effort to improve wireless coverage of the country through the [email protected] drive. 

Launched last December, [email protected] already covers most shopping malls and cafes in Singapore, with 7,200 Wi-Fi hotspots found nationwide. 

As of July, about 520,000 people have signed up for [email protected] 

A test conducted by The Straits Times assessed the user-friendliness and effectiveness of logging online on these buses. Bus numbers 88, 147 and 143 were tested. 

Once online, we checked our e-mail, streamed music from online radio stations and watched a video on YouTube. All activities could be done easily on buses 88 and 147. 

However, we were unable to connect to the Internet on the 143 service. 

Copyright © 2007 Singapore Press Holdings.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^Waaah..now can do some work and business transactions in the bus. very good move to attract middle/higher income people to take buses.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

forrestcat said:


> ^^Waaah..now can do some work and business transactions in the bus. very good move to attract middle/higher income people to take buses.


This Wi-Fi service also comes with an added feature:










It is integrated with a Route Graphics Display System, currently on a trial basis on selected buses. The above system displays the name of the next bus stop along a route in a graphical form as below, as well as the different bus services available at that bus stop.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright TWS4973 @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Nov 9, 2007 
*Prelim work on 'Bt Timah Line' started last year *

IN THE letter, 'Ease jams, commence work on Bukit Timah Line' (ST, Nov 2), Mr Yap Chian Heng suggested that construction work on the Bukit Timah Line, now known as Downtown Line Stage 2 (DTL2), should commence sooner. 
We would like to reassure Mr Yap that preliminary work on DTL2 had commenced last year and the project is on track for completion by 2015. 

Pre-construction activities include rigorous studies, such as the review of construction methods, assessment of affected building structures and environmental impact, sewer and general utility diversions, and the procurement process. 

Such activities typically take several years to complete because we need to ensure that subsequent construction works are carried out properly and safely, with minimal inconvenience to commuters as well as businesses and residents along the DTL. 

Physical construction of the line is expected to commence in 2010 when the pre-construction activities are completed. Thereafter, the 16.6km stretch of the DTL2 will need another five years to complete. 

We would like to assure Mr Yap that work on DTL2 is progressing well and quickly, and the Land Transport Authority is fully committed to providing all resources necessary for the early completion of the line. 

Suhana Kharudin (Ms) 
Manager, Media Relations 
Land Transport Authority


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Errant cabbies to face stiffer penalties*
From Monday, those caught overcharging, touting or refusing pick-ups face higher fines, suspensions
Straits Times, The (Singapore)
Prime News
November 13, 2007
Author: Marcel Lee Pereira

WHERE errant cabbies are concerned, the authorities have decided that enough is enough.

From next Monday, taxi drivers caught touting, overcharging or refusing to pick up passengers will be hit where it hurts most - their pockets.

Stiffer penalties - higher fines, demerit points and immediate suspensions - will be handed out, the Land Transport Authority (LTA) said yesterday.

Repeat offenders may even lose their licences.

Currently, cabbies who refuse to pick up passengers or tout are fined $100 and $200, respectively.

From next week, these two offences will earn immediate suspensions of two and four weeks, respectively. Offenders will also pick up at least twice the number of demerit points.

If a cabby is caught overcharging by less than $20 twice within two years, his licence will be revoked; if he overcharges by $20 or more, he will lose it on the spot.

Fines for all these offences will also be more than doubled - except for overcharging by $20 or more, where the penalty stays at $500.

Commuters like Dutchman Freek Van Velsen, 40, who works in a bank at One Raffles Quay and is constantly approached by taxi touts, cheered the new measures.

He said: 'I think, with such large fines, even if they get caught once, it will hurt. In the past, they might have taken the risk because the fines were not that high.'

LTA's spokesman said licence suspensions are good wake-up calls for first-time offenders, who would then know their rice bowls are on the line if they repeat the offence within 24 months.

The new penalties 'strike a good balance between deterrence and providing opportunities for a contrite taxi driver to mend his ways', added the spokesman.

The Taxi Operators' Associations, which represents six associations, said it welcomed the new penalties, but hoped the authorities would be flexible in meting out the punishments and would conduct thorough probes.

Premier Taxi Operators' Association president Foo Chi Yong, 47, who spoke on behalf of the other operators, said accused cabbies should have channels for appeal so that the genuinely repentant will get a second chance.

About 23,000 cabbies from five taxi operators ply the roads and log 600,000 commuter trips daily.

Cabbies who spoke to The Straits Times said they were glad measures were being introduced to weed out the bad hats as the majority were making an honest living, although rising rentals and fuel costs have eaten into their earnings lately.

The LTA looked into 471 cases of soliciting, overcharging and refusal to pick up passengers between January and last month.

It stepped up enforcement last month, with almost daily operations at touting hot spots such as Clarke Quay, Sentosa and Orchard Towers - the same month The Sunday Times reported that touting and overcharging were rampant there. A barrage of e-mail and letters from the public confirming this followed.

The LTA said these checks will be kept up.

It also announced yesterday that 15 more taxi stands will be built in the Central Business District (CBD) by year end - adding to the existing 80 - so that commuters will find one within a five-minute walk.

And from March 1, hailing a cab on roads in the CBD will be prohibited for safety reasons. Taxis will be allowed to pick up or drop passengers only at taxi stands and along private driveways.

From next month, signs will go up at taxi stands and, perhaps, even in taxis to make it clear touting is an offence.

These signs will also advertise LTA's hotline (1800-

CALL-LTA or 1800-2255582) to make it easy for passengers to give feedback or report drivers.

[email protected]

ADDITIONAL REPORTING BY JESSICA LIM

Copyright, 2007, Singapore Press Holdings Limited


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Need a cab in CBD? Get to a taxi stand*
LTA to enforce new rule for safety reasons from March; 15 more taxi stands to be built
Straits Times, The (Singapore)
Home H1
November 13, 2007
Author: Maria Almenoar & Jessica Lim










FROM March next year, commuters will need to find a taxi stand if they want a cab in the Central Business District.

This includes areas like Orchard Road, Shenton Way, Raffles Place and Suntec City.

The Land Transport Authority (LTA) yesterday announced the new rule, alongside stiffer new penalties for taxi drivers who do not stop for passengers, who tout or who overcharge. Misbehaving cabbies can lose their licence immediately in serious cases.

The ruling about taxi stands is meant to improve road safety, said the LTA.

With the introduction of more bus lanes within the city, it said, taxis are finding it harder to pick up passengers hailing them from the roadside. Plus, those who do stop in time for passengers may swerve in indiscriminately or suddenly, making it dangerous and disruptive to traffic flow.

So, instead of sticking their arms out and flagging a taxi from the kerbside, commuters will have to get one from a taxi stand - and even if you book one, it must pick you up at a stand.

The only exception is if residents within the city get taxis to pick them up within their private driveways.

The LTA will build 15 more taxi stands by the end of next month, bringing the total number to 95 in the city area.

Taxi stands will always be within a five-minute walk of any building in the CBD, LTA assured commuters yesterday.

Both taxi drivers and commuters seemed to welcome the new rule yesterday: Mr Adi Negara, 48, a taxi driver for the past 11 years, explained how stopping in the CBD can be a dangerous game.

'There are many bus lanes and it is difficult to stop, and if we do, we have to swerve through lanes.

'The taxi stands will help because commuters will know where to wait and we will know where to go.'

While commuters The Straits Times spoke to yesterday generally agreed that it would be safer, a bigger worry was if the taxis would come at all - whether at a stand or otherwise.

Mr Jeffrey Chan, 31, a wealth-management consultant who works in a building on Cecil Street, said that, already, most of his time at the taxi stand is spent watching the cabbies - with their 'On call' signs lit up - zip by.

He reckons seven out of 10 won't stop. Which already equates to 30-minute waits every night for his taxi home.

His sentiment was echoed by people polled last night.

It is more about increasing the supply of cabs during the rush hour to meet demand, say commuters.

Or upping the flag-down rate for cabs so more taxi drivers will want to stop at the stands, say drivers.

'If you charge passengers a one-time surcharge to take a taxi from the city, more cabs - after dropping passengers off in the suburbs - will be more willing to go back to the city,' said cabby Dicky Ong, 53.

[email protected]

[email protected]

Copyright, 2007, Singapore Press Holdings Limited

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*What cabbies say about the new penalties*

*WHAT GOES AROUND...*

'We can drive non-stop but if traffic is bad, rental is high, oil prices go up, we make less. But we don't do dishonest things because what goes around comes around.' 
- MR DICKY ONG, 40, who has been driving a taxi for 18 years

*ENFORCE IT*

'Some drivers just want to make fast money. These penalties are good only if the LTA enforces them; if not, drivers will not be scared.' 
- MR MICHAEL LOO, 58, a cabby for three years

*IT'S WHAT PEOPLE WANT*

'I think part of the problem is that there is demand for this type of 'service'. If people didn't accept such offers, these cabbies would just have to line up like the rest of us and pick up passengers.' 
- MR THEN YUEN FAH, 40, who has driven a limousine cab for six months

*PICK-AND-GO MOTTO*

'The motto should be: Pick and go. I don't ask where passengers are going because it is not fair. They stood in line after all. It doesn't matter near or far.

I was a passenger before, too, and I understand the frustration. I waited at Woodlands Checkpoint to go to Marsiling and the driver refused to take me. I sat in the cab until he agreed.' 
- MR ADI NEGARA, 48, a taxi driver for more than 11 years


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*LTA Introduces Measures To Improve Taxi Services *

Stiffer penalties for errant taxi drivers 
Taxi advisories for the public 
More taxi stands within the Central Business District (CBD) / Street hail of taxis on CBD roads disallowed from 1 March 2008 
Enhanced taxi QoS requirements fully phased in from 1 January 2008 
Taxi Mystery Customer Audit kicked off 
1 The Land Transport Authority (LTA) has introduced a slew of measures to improve taxi services. These include stiffer measures to deter errant taxi drivers ho solicit, overcharge or refuse to convey passengers.

Enforcement Operations Stepped Up

2 The LTA has intensified its enforcement activities at numerous entertainment "hotspots", such as Clarke Quay, Boat Quay, Orchard Towers, Sentosa, Tanah Merah Ferry Terminal and other places where errant taxi drivers take advantage of high demand for taxis during certain times to openly tout for business and overcharge their passengers, especially tourists.

3 The LTA is currently investigating about 80 taxi drivers who solicited for passengers, overcharged or refused to convey passengers in October/November 2007, some of whom are repeat offenders. The vocational licences of these recalcitrant taxi drivers will be suspended and revoked if they are found guilty.

4 The LTA will also raise the penalties imposed on taxi drivers who are found guilty of soliciting for passengers, overcharging or refusing to convey passengers without reasonable justification. This is to emphasise the seriousness of the offences and to protect the reputation of the majority of honest taxi drivers who abide by the rules.

Taxi Vocational Licence Point System (VLPS) Enhanced

5 With effect from 19 November 2007, taxi VLPS penalties for the offences of soliciting for passengers, overcharging and refusing to convey passengers will be enhanced. Fines and demerit points will be increased, and the commission of these offences will result in immediate suspension of the taxi drivers' vocational licence. A repeat of the offences of soliciting and overcharging within 24 months will result in the revocation of the taxi driver's vocational licence.

6 The details are summarised as follows:

VLPS Offence
Current VLPS Penalty
Revised VLPS Penalty 

Refusing to convey passengers
$100 and 3 demerit points
$300 and 6 demerit points (immediate 2-week suspension)

Soliciting for passengers (touting) 
$200 and 5 demerit points
$500 and 12 demerit points (immediate 4- week suspension)

Overcharging by less than $20
$200 and 5 demerit points
$500 and 12 demerit points (immediate 4- week suspension)

Overcharging by $20 or more
$500 and 21 demerit points (immediate revocation)
No change


7 The enhancements to the taxi driver disciplinary framework, otherwise known as the Vocational Licence Point System (VLPS), were made in consultation with taxi companies and taxi driver associations, who expressed support for the stringent measures against errant taxi drivers.

8 Mr Yang Ban Seng, Chief Executive Officer, Taxi Business, ComfortDelGro, whose companies operate more than 65% of the taxis in Singapore, said, "We are fully supportive of LTA's tougher penalties. This measure is timely and it will serve as a strong deterrent. It also supports the strict disciplinary actions that we have been taking against our errant drivers." Mr Lim Chong Boo, Managing Director of Premier Taxis Pte Ltd, said, "We support LTA's efforts to impose tougher penalties on recalcitrant drivers who blatantly flout the rules and affect the livelihood of our other colleagues". Mr Foo Chi Yong, Chairman of the Premier Taxi Operators' Association, added that "Our members had requested us to urge the LTA to help the taxi industry weed out these errant drivers that have damaged the reputations of all taxi drivers. We believe that these tougher penalties are necessary to restore the public's confidence in the taxi industry and have encouraged our members to report errant taxi drivers to LTA".

9 Mr Yam Ah Mee, Chief Executive of LTA, said, "LTA worked closely with the taxi companies and taxi associations to introduce these stiffer measures. We strongly urge taxi commuters to play their part by reporting errant taxi drivers to LTA. In this way, there will be no opportunity for taxi drivers to tout. In the meantime, LTA will continue to liaise with the taxi companies to better match supply and demand of taxis at the 'hotspots'."

Taxi Advisories for the Public

10 To raise awareness among taxi commuters that touting for passengers is an offence, advisories will be prominently displayed at taxi stands and at other "hotspots" from 1 December 2007. LTA will also encourage all taxi companies to display the advisories inside their taxis. The advisories will carry LTA's hotline number (1800-CALL LTA or 1800-225 5582) to make it easy for passengers, tourists and the public to give feedback or report errant taxi drivers.

11 Welcoming these measures, Mr Chia Hock Peng, President of the SMRT Taxi Operators' Association said, "These are timely measures and we support them. We hope the small number of errant drivers will take these deterrents seriously and stop giving the industry a bad name."

More Taxi Stands / Stops within CBD
Street Hail of Taxis on Roads within CBD Disallowed from 1 March 2008

12 Currently, there are 80 taxi stands or stops in the CBD. To improve taxi services within the CBD, LTA will install an additional 15 taxi stands by end December 2007, so that there will be a taxi stand within 300 metres or a five-minute walk from buildings within the CBD.

13 The LTA, together with the taxi companies and taxi driver associations, will identify more locations for taxi stands, to make it easier for commuters to hail a taxi from a taxi stand and to increase commuters' safety. This also reduces the incidents of taxis infringing onto bus lanes to pick up passengers or indiscriminately stopping and contributing to traffic congestion.

14 With more taxi stands within the CBD, street hail of taxis on roads within the CBD will be disallowed from 1 March 2008. From that date, taxis can only pick up or alight passengers at taxi stands and along private driveways, even when on call booking. In preparation for this new measure, LTA will coordinate with the taxi companies and taxi driver associations to encourage drivers to pick up passengers from taxi stands.

Quality of Service (QoS) Standards for Taxis Enhanced

15 The Taxi Quality of Service (QoS) standards were introduced in 2003 to monitor the performance of taxi companies in three areas, namely "Availability of Taxis via Radiophone Booking", "Safety" and "Customer Satisfaction". The LTA has since January 2007 extended the monitoring of taxi companies' performance on radiophone booking service by another three hours, from 5 pm - 8 pm to 5 pm - 11 pm.

16 The standards were introduced progressively to allow the taxi companies sufficient time to meet the full standards after one year. For the first six months of 2007, the standard was set at 70% for the radiophone booking service under the QoS standards. It was raised to 80% from July - December 2007. From 1 January 2008, the full Taxi QoS standards will be applicable to the taxi companies.

Taxi Mystery Customer Audit

17 As part of its on-going efforts to improve taxi services, the LTA also introduced a mystery audit of taxi services. The mystery audit is carried out on taxi trips taken by auditors and its findings will complement the feedback received through commuter surveys. The audits are conducted on a quarterly basis and assess taxi drivers on service attributes, conduct, driving skills and familiarity with routes.

18 The audit started in October 2007 and the results will be out in January 2008. With the audit findings, LTA will require the taxi companies and associations to improve taxi service standards so that commuters can experience a pleasant journey.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE TRAINS*

*MRT (Subway)*
- 65 Stations (Now)
- 67 Stations (2009)
- 79 Stations (2010)
- 87 Stations (2011)
- 90 Stations (2013)
- 111+ Stations (2015 - 2018)

*LRT (People Mover System)*
- 33 Stations (+1 Station) (Now)
- 43 Stations (After 2010)

Copyright SBS Transit


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright QX5216J @ sgforums


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Farmway LRT station to open on Thursday*
Posted: 14 November 2007 1719 hrs 










SINGAPORE : Farmway LRT station on the Sengkang LRT West Loop will open for passenger service on Thursday. 

SBS Transit said the opening of the station, which comes more than two-and-a-half years after the official commencement of the Sengkang LRT West Loop, was delayed because of the lack of housing developments in the vicinity. 

The station will offer residents access to sports facilities when the adjoining Sports Complex is completed next year. - CNA /ls


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Nov 15, 2007 
*More than 700 SMRT buses undergoing mid-life upgrade programme *

IN THE letter, 'SMRT found lacking when it comes to public bus improvements' (ST, Nov 5), Mr Muhammad Hazique Salahudin asked about SMRT's plans for new buses and when the older buses will be replaced. 

*We have recently started the mid-life upgrade programme for more than 700 SMRT buses. The upgrade is done in phases, and will be completed over the next eight years. * 

*To date, over 100 buses have already been upgraded. To enhance customer service, SMRT is purchasing more than 130 new buses to replace the older ones. The first 66 buses which are wheelchair-accessible will be out on the roads next year.* 

SMRT is also mindful of the travelling needs of the aged and had introduced bendy buses since 1996. These buses can carry more passengers and are easier for the elderly to board and alight. 

To meet commuters' travel demands, SMRT monitors ridership pattern and considers feedback from passengers and stakeholders. Several new services and enhancements to existing services were made. For example, to reduce passengers' travelling time from the north to the east of Singapore, we operated Service 969 plying between Woodlands and Tampines and Service 965 plying between Yishun and Sengkang. We also introduced express service 854E from Yishun to Bedok in April this year. In addition, starting this year, we extended the coverage for Service 966 so that Bukit Panjang residents can enjoy a faster and more direct service to Toa Payoh, Eunos and Marine Parade. Besides enhancing our basic bus services, SMRT also introduced premium bus services to provide passengers more direct and comfortable bus journeys. 

The general public use buses as an essential mode of transport, complementing the MRT, which is the backbone of our public transport system. As a multi-modal transport service provider, SMRT is continually looking at ways to provide seamless journeys to enhance commuters' convenience. We will continue to deliver services that reduce travelling times while enhancing accessibility and passenger convenience. 

We thank Mr Salahudin for sharing his thoughts with us. 

Kuek Chor Ling (Ms) 

Manager, Corporate Marketing and Communications 

SMRT Corporation Ltd


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SBS Transit's Q3 profit dives 30% to S$10m due to GST hike*
By Loh Kim Chin, Channel NewsAsia | Posted: 12 November 2007 2337 hrs 










SINGAPORE: SBS Transit has reported a 30 percent fall in third quarter profit to S$10 million. 

This was on the back of a 5 percent increase in revenue to S$170 million. 

The public transport operator blamed the weak performance on the 2-percentage point increase in the Goods and Services Tax (GST). The GST took S$2.6 million out of SBS Transit's profit. 

For the nine months to September, profit rose 2.4 percent to S$41.6 million. This was despite SBS paying 20 percent less tax at S$7.5 million. 

The decrease in taxation was due to the write-back of provision in deferred tax of S$1.1 million and a lower tax charge resulting from the 2-percentage point reduction in the corporate tax rate. 

Overall, SBS Transit's rail operations generally improved, while their bus operations shrank. 

Commenting on its outlook, the company said its bus turnover is expected to improve with the growth in ridership. 

With the continued development along the North East corridor, rail turnover is also expected to grow. 


- CNA/so


----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

ignoramus said:


> *SBS Transit's Q3 profit dives 30% to S$10m due to GST hike*
> By Loh Kim Chin, Channel NewsAsia | Posted: 12 November 2007 2337 hrs
> 
> 
> ...


One lucky thing about Canada is that GST is not charged on transit fares...and the transit agencies are working hard to get themselves excused from paying the GST (for purchases related to operations e.g. fuel, buses, spare parts)...

Imagine the GST on a fleet of $100,000 buses...and their spare parts...and the cost of fuel to operate them....

These days, every cent counts...

Cheers, m


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Nov 21, 2007 
*SMRT testing out Real-Time Bus Arrival Information System at bus stops *

IN THE letter, 'SBS has the Nextbus service, where is SMRT's?' (Online forum, Nov 7), Mr Peter Lo mentioned that SMRT needs to improve its bus services. 
SMRT is currently working with LTA on the trial of the Real-Time Bus Arrival Information System at bus stops. 

As part of the trial, we are enhancing our existing Integrated Bus Operating System (IBOS) software to provide the estimated arrival times of our buses. Once the Real-Time Bus Arrival Information System trial is successfully carried out, we will consider extending the provision of arrival timings through other channels such as the Internet and mobile devices. 

We thank the writer for the feedback. 

Kuek Chor Ling (Ms) 

Manager, Corporate Marketing and Communications 

SMRT Corporation Ltd


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Pool doubles as skylight for Bras Basah station*
Straits Times, The (Singapore)
Prime News
22 November 2007

A NEW reflection pool sited between the Singapore Art Museum and Singapore Management University (SMU) is more than a water feature providing cool relief to passers-by.

The tennis court-sized pool is also a skylight for the Bras Basah MRT station, a five-level structure that goes 35m below ground - deeper than any MRT station here.

The skylight idea from local firm WoHa Architects allows the station to be used without artificial lighting in the day. At night, the lit station gives the open area in front of the SMU a surreal glow.

When sunlight streams through the glass roof, slanting side walls reflect it to deeper levels of the station.

Giving The Straits Times a tour of the station, the Land Transport Authority's Circle Line director Sim Wee Meng said the skylight will help make the commuting experience better.

'As soon as commuters come out of the train, they'd feel like they're already at the surface,' Mr Sim said.

The walls are clad in acoustic panels to minimise echoes, making the deep station less noisy.

The 70,000 litres of running water on the roof have more than an aesthetic role. The pool also helps to dissipate heat.

'If it was just plain glass without the water, it would get quite hot,' explained Mr Sim.

Being so deep, the station is served by 41.3m-long escalators - the longest in Singapore's rail network. Currently, the longest in operation are at Changi Airport MRT station, measuring 37.9m.

The Bras Basah station's expansive walls look bare now, but there are plans to project slide shows onto them.

There is still some work to be done before the station is completed. Electrical and signalling systems required to run the trains are being installed and testing of the systems is expected to commence in 2009.

The $6.7 billion 33.3km Circle Line is expected to open in stages from 2010. The first phase is likely to be a 5km stretch between Bartley and Marymount.

Although the city and eastern portions of the line are largely in advanced stages of completion, some stations - including the new Nicoll Highway and Dakota stations - are lagging behind.

[email protected]

Copyright, 2007, Singapore Press Holdings Limited


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Sembawang E&C bags $463m deal to build Bayfront MRT Station*
By Loh Kim Chin, Channel NewsAsia | Posted: 30 November 2007 2220 hrs 

SINGAPORE: Sembawang Engineers and Constructors has been awarded a S$463 million contract to build the Bayfront MRT Station in Marina Bay. 

The Bayfront station is part of the proposed 40-kilometre Downtown MRT Line. 

Sembawang E&C will be responsible for the underground construction of the station and two pairs of tunnels for the first stage of the Downtown Line. 

*The station is expected to be completed in time for the opening of the Marina Sands integrated resort in 2009. *

It will serve as the interchange station between the Downtown Line and Circle Line. 

Sembawang E&C is not new to MRT construction works. 

It was responsible for the construction of a third of all MRT and light rail train stations in Singapore. 

This includes the Changi, Newton and Lavender stations. 

The Land Transport Authority, which awarded the contract, says physical works for the 4.3km Downtown Line 1 are scheduled to start later this year. - CNA/ir


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE TRAINS*

*2013 SYSTEM MAP*


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Dec 4, 2007 
*More effective sign needed to reserve seats for elderly, handicapped in trains *

I WOULD like to comment on the signs or messages found in buses and trains. 
The signs read: 'Please offer these seats to those who need it more'. A Straits Times reader wrote to the online forum and corrected the grammatical error. The sign is of very little use because most commuters ignore it. Any attempt to change the sign with a grammatically correct one is a waste of time and money. A more effective sign should be put up. 

In South Korea, the train operator reserves four seats in each train compartment. A simple message is put up. It reads something like this - 'These seats are reserved for those who are elderly, pregnant or physically handicapped'. The message is very useful and anyone who does not fall into any of the three categories will not dare to occupy any of the seats for fear of being mocked or laughed at. During peak hours, the seats are sometimes left vacant because of lack of qualifiers. 

Our local train and bus operators should do likewise. Then, the problem of having some commuters pretending to read or sleep in order to ignore the presence of 'those who need them more' can be solved once and for all. 

Quek Keng Teck


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Dec 4, 2007 
*Taxi fares likely to go up soon*
Flag-down fare may hit $2.80, and the meter will jump faster, sources say 
By Christopher Tan & Tracy Sua 

TAXI drivers want it and their associations have asked for it, so all that remains is for the biggest taxi operator ComfortDelGro to go ahead and do it - raise taxi fares that is. 

All the signs point to it happening, and soon. A year after the last increase, which saw the flag-down rate go up by 10 cents to at least $2.50 and peak period surcharge double to $2, sources say a bigger jump is imminent. 

The flag-down fare is expected to rise by 30 cents, bringing the minimum starting fare to $2.80. 

Newer taxis such as the Hyundai Sonata and Kia Magentis charge 20 cents more, so their flag-down rate should hit $3, The Straits Times understands. 

Distance and time-based rates are also expected to change. Currently, the meter advances by 10 cents every 210m or every 25 seconds of waiting. After 10km, it jumps 10 cents every 175m. 

Industry observers expect leading operator ComfortDelGro to make the first move this month, but the company has remained mum about its plans. 

'Fare adjustment is a commercially sensitive topic, so we cannot comment on it,' ComfortDelGro spokesman Tammy Tan said. 

For the past three weeks or so, the company - which has a fleet of 15,000 taxis - has been sending its cabs to have their meters adjusted. 

Ms Tan said this was mainly to update the meters for next year's public holiday slots. There is a $1 surcharge for public holidays. 

But The Straits Times understands the tweaks - taking around 20 minutes per cab - also include adding a chip to allow the metered fare structure to be adjusted wirelessly. 

Taxi drivers have been calling for a fare hike for several weeks now, citing the higher cost of fuel and the two percentage point rise in the goods and services tax, which has raised their rental rate by an average of $50 a month. 

Diesel at the pumps, after a discount, has risen by around 20 per cent since the last cab fare increase in July last year, raising fuel cost per cab by around $300 each month. 

Member of Parliament Seng Han Thong, an adviser to the taxi operators' associations, said taxi fares should be pegged to the cost cabbies bear. He told The Straits Times two weeks ago that the taxi operators' associations have been lobbying for a fare rise. 

'Although taxi drivers are always worried about losing business if fares go up too high...they still hope there would be a fare increase,' Mr Seng said. 

Some quarters have called for fares to rise substantially to manage demand, so that commuters who need a cab will find it easier to get one. 

Cabby Chew Lian Sheng, 37, said that is the 'only way to manage demand', since taxi companies are unable to put more taxis on the road because there are not enough drivers around. 

Mr Chew said the flag-down fare should be between $7 and $10. 'There'd be a public outcry. But cabbies can earn a living with fewer trips.' 

Mr Chew is also of the view that surcharges must be removed or at least, simplified, as they 'create an artificial market'. 

Cabby Manjeet Singh, 62, said the flag-down fare should be $6 or $7. 'It's pathetic now,' he said. 'We should also abolish the surcharges - they are very confusing.' 

Transport researcher and National University of Singapore lecturer Lee Der-Horng said simply raising fares would not solve all taxi woes. He said a 'package solution' was needed. 

This includes having Electronic Road Pricing subsidies to encourage cabbies to go into the Central Business District; more designated taxi stands in the city centre; and simplifying surcharges. 

Associate Professor Lee also suggested having 'a centralised call booking system...This way, passengers will just need to dial one number to get access to the pool of taxis from all taxi companies', 

He said doing away with all surcharges may not be the answer. For instance, how can cabbies be encouraged to ply the 'graveyard shift' otherwise? 

Nevertheless, he reckons the imbalance between demand and supply 'cannot be fully resolved'. 

[email protected]


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*Award Of Civil Contract For MRT Downtown Line/Circle Line Bayfront Station *

1. The Land Transport Authority (LTA) has awarded the civil works contract (C906) for the Downtown Line 1 Bayfront Station to Sembawang Engineers & Constructors Pte Ltd. The contract is valued at S$463 million.

Scope of Contract

2. The scope of the Contract covers the construction and completion of the Bayfront Station including associated tunnels. The Bayfront Station will serve as an interchange station for the Circle and Downtown Lines with the station's twin-stacked tunnels connected to the Marina Bay and Landmark Stations.

3. The northern end of the Bayfront Station tunnel will be designed and constructed by the developer of the Marina Bay Sands Integrated Resort.

4. The Contract will also comprise the construction and completion of Bayfront Avenue linking Bay Bridge to Marina Boulevard.

About the Contractor

5. Sembawang Engineers & Constructors Pte Ltd is currently undertaking the construction and completion for Circle Line 5 West Coast, Pasir Panjang, Alexandra and Telok Blangah Stations, including the fit out works for Harbourfront Station.

Downtown Line

6. The Downtown Line is a 40km line that will facilitate direct travel from the northwestern and eastern areas of the island to the Central Business District (CBD) and Marina Bay. The Line will also provide a strategic transport link to support the development of the Marina Bay area. The Line, which will run largely underground with a fully automated system, will be built in three stages.

7. When completed in 2013, the 4.3km Downtown Line 1 rail transit system will link the East-West Line (EWL) Bugis Station to the North-East Line (NEL) Chinatown Station. It will have six stations in all: Bugis, Promenade, Bayfront, Landmark, Cross Street and Chinatown. Physical works for DTL1 is scheduled to commence end 2007.

*Coming Up*

Current - 64 Stations, 109.4km (Heavy Rail Only)
2009 - East West Line Boon Lay Extension (2 Stations, 3.8km)
2010 & 2011 - Circle Line (26 Stations, 33.3km)
2012 - Circle Line Marina Bay Extension (2 Stations)
2013 - Downtown Line Phase 1 (6 Stations 4.3km)
2015 & 2018 - Downtown Line Phases 2 & 3 respectively (27 Stations, 35.7km)
*Completion date subject to changes.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*SINGAPORE BUSES*

Copyright TIB1260Y

*ARTICULATED BUS*


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Dec 11, 2007 
*Cab surcharge raised to meet demand in the city *
By Maria Almenoar 

TAXI fares will go up from Monday and people who want to catch a cab in the city during evening peak hours will see their fares rise the most. 

They will pay between 18 per cent and 49 per cent more for a taxi ride home from the city from 5pm to midnight. Heading home to Ang Mo Kio from Orchard Road during these peak hours will cost about $14.35, up from $10.65 now. 

Travel during off-peak hours, which will affect the bulk of passengers riding in the 23,000 cabs here, will go up by 10 per cent, said Singapore's biggest cab company ComfortDelGro, which announced its new fare structure yesterday. 

It is raising flag-down rates by 30 cents to $2.80. Surcharges for peak period and late-night travel have also been adjusted. 

Three of the other five cab companies say they will follow ComfortDelGro's lead to raise flag-down rates and up the distance- and time-based charges. 

Only one charge is going down - the prime-time call booking fee will be lowered from $4 to $3.50. 

Trans-Cab could not comment by press time while Prime Taxis said it will not raise flag-down rates for at least another three months. 

One measure that drew attention was ComfortDelGro's move to raise the city surcharge as a way of ensuring its supply of 15,000 taxis better matches the demand for cabs, where and when they are wanted most. 

Commuters will have to pay $3 for a cab in the city between 5pm and midnight from Monday to Saturday, up from $1 now. 

ComfortDelGro said the higher surcharge will address the No. 1 complaint of commuters - long waiting times for cabs in the city in the evening. 

Its spokesman Tammy Tan said: 'One reason for this is that many taxis leave the city centre for the suburbs and drivers find little incentive to drive all the way back to the city to pick up new passengers.' 

The company dangled one more incentive to lure cabbies into the city area: It will refund cabbies the Electronic Road Pricing charges payable to get into the city - between 50 cents and $2 now - if they do not get a passenger within 15 minutes of passing the gantry. 

Cabbies welcomed the news of the higher fares, especially as ComfortDelGro also said it is not raising rentals and will continue with its diesel subsidies. Cabbies pay between $70 and $125 in rent a day regardless of how much they earn. 

Cabby Tony Pang, 58, said: 'Passengers will stay away initially - it's a knee-jerk reaction. But the increased fares will help us drivers a bit.' 

Commuters like insurance agent Kenneth Tan, 27, will think twice about taking a cab now. 'It's going to be more costly but if I need to save time or get out of the rain, I might still take one.'


----------



## klavah (Oct 21, 2007)

Jan 25, 2008

Govt to spend $40b to expand rail network

*Two new lines to double network length to 278km by 2020; first stage of Circle Line to open next year*

By Christopher Tan

IN what could well be Singapore's most aggressive public transport infrastructure plans ever, the Government is spending $40 billion to double the MRT network by 2020. 

By then, Singapore will have 278km of rail link, from 138km today. Its network density will rise from 31km per million residents today to 51km per million - surpassing what Hong Kong and Tokyo has today and comparable to current densities in places like New York and London. 

Announcing these targets on Friday as part of a sweeping Land Transport Review, Transport Minister Raymond Lim said two new lines will be built - barely nine months after he gave the go-ahead to the $12 billion 40km Downtown Line. 

One, the Thomson Line, runs to the left of and almost parallel to the North-east Line. It is 27km long and links Marina Bay in the south to Woodlands in the north. To be completed in 2018, it will have 18 stations, in places such as Ang Mo Kio, Kebun Baru, Sin Ming, Thomson and Kim Seng. 

The other is the Eastern Region Line, which is a southern loop of the Downtown Line's eastern wing. It is 21km long and links Marina Bay to Changi. This line has 12 stops in places such as Tanjong Rhu, Siglap, Bedok South and Marine Parade, and is scheduled for completion in 2020. 

'We expect our rail network to carry three times as many journeys, rising from today's 1.4 million a day to 4.6 million in 2020,' Mr Lim said. 

Existing MRT lines will also be lengthened. The North South Line will dip towards Marina South, with one station, and should be ready by 2015. Elsewhere, the East West Line will go west to serve the Tuas Industrial Estate. Also to be ready in 2015, it is 14km long and dotted with five stations. 

More immediately though, Mr Lim said residents can look forward to riding one stage of the Circle Line from middle of next year. This stage is a five-station section linking Bartley to Marymount, with interchanges at Serangoon and Bishan. 

Completion of the Downtown Line has also been brought forward by two years to 2016. 

These accelerated plans are just the beginning. Minister Lim revealed that the Government will be working towards a new financing framework for rail infrastructure that will see future lines being built sooner. Instead of assessing the viability of new lines in isolation, the Government will now evaluate its contribution to the entire network. As such, future MRT projects could be implemented 'a few years earlier... so long as the entire rail network remains viable'. 

Like changes he announced for buses last week, the minister said the Government will introduce more competition to the rail industry. Operating contracts will be 10 to 15 years long, instead of the current 30-year tenures. This is to keep the operators on their toes so that they keep service standards high. 

In line with Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong's promise that no one would be left behind, accessibility to wheelchairs and prams will likewise be speeded up. By 2010, access to MRT stations, taxi and bus shelters will be barrier free within a 400m radius. Because there are 4,500 bus-stops here, practically all walkways will be accessible to the handicapped, elderly and those using baby prams. 

And by 2010, 40 per cent of public buses will be wheelchair accessible, with the rest to follow by 2020. 

The minister took the opportunity to announce other transport-related initiatives during a visit to the Kim Chuan MRT Depot on Friday morning. These include: 

• July: A single telephone number for booking a cab. 

• March: Six-month trial for foldable bicycles to be allowed onboard MRT trains during off-peak periods. 

• Next year: Better bicycle parking facilities at MRT stations, starting with Tampines and Pasir Ris. 

• March: Road signs warning motorists of cyclists in popular bicycle routes. 

• 2014: All taxis to meet Euro IV emission standards. 

• 2020: All buses to meet Euro IV emission standards. 

On what commuters can look forward to in the coming years, Mr Lim said: 'By 2020, people who live or work in the city and those who shop and find enjoyment there will be able to reach an MRT station within 400 metres on average, a mere five-minute walk. 

'Travelling across the city will be a breeze, because we will have a dense network of MRT stations like what we see in London and New York today.' 

He added: 'With a vast rail network and a bus network that works in partnership with rail, commuters will have fast and reliable connections that bring them where they want to go. A gamut of transport choices including premium buses, taxis and cycling among others, will enable different needs to be met.' 

The Minister said as society evolves and people's needs change, Singapore's land transport offerings must keep pace as well as encompass the diversity of needs and aspirations. 

'To achieve this, we will plan our land transport system around people, not the other way round. This then will be our touchstone in the planning of land transport policies going forward,' he promised.



(Click on bolded links for maps).

2 new MRT lines & 2 extensions by 2020

A new 27 km underground rail line will be built from Woodlands in the north, through Ang Mo Kio and down the Thomson corridor to the city centre. 
It will be one of four more rail systems to be built by 2020, with the other lines bringing high speech access to areas like Marine Parade in the east and Tuas in the West. 

Together, the four will extend the rail network from the current 138km of track to 278km by 2020. 

When completed, moving within the city centre will be a breeze, with a train station every 400m, or a five minute walk away, said Transport Minister Raymond Lim on Friday morning when he unveiled part-two of the changes to the land transport system. 

*Thomson Line*


From the heart of Marina Bay, the Thomson Line (or TSL) will travel northwards, through the Central Business District and up through Ang Mo Kio all the way to Woodlands connecting estates such as Sin Ming, Kebun Baru, Thomson and Kim Seng which do not now have a direct MRT link. 

*Easten Region Line*


The Eastern Region Line (or ERL), from Marina Bay, will serve the residential estates of Tanjong Rhu, Marine Parade, Siglap, Bedok South and Upper East Coast, and link them to Changi in the east. 

The TSL and the ERL together will add 48km to the rail network. The Government has given the go-ahead for the TSL to be built by 2018, and the ERL by 2020. 

Mr Lim said the TSL and ERL will shorten journey times and significantly enhance the connectivity of the rail network. Commuters staying in Sin Ming, for example, can save 20 minutes out of their current 45-minute journey to the city, whereas a trip from Marine Parade to Marina Bay on the ERL would take about 20 minutes, almost as fast as travelling by car. 

*New extensions to North-South and East-West Lines*


The North-South and East-West Lines will also be extended and should be completed around 2015. 

The North-South Line, which now ends at the Marina Bay station in the south, will be extended 1-km southwards to serve upcoming developments in the southern Marina Bay area, such as the new cruise terminal in Marina South. The East-West Line will be extended by another 14km into Tuas. 

Presently, a commuter who lives in Clementi and takes the MRT to work in Tuas has to alight at Boon Lay station and then take a 35-minute bus ride to get to his workplace. With the new Tuas Extension that brings the East-West line right into the heart of Tuas, more of the journey will be on the high speed MRT, reducing his journey time by 20 minutes. 

*Doubling of rail network by 2020*


Mr Lim said the new rail lines will cost some $20 billion to build, over and above the $20 billion that government has already committed for the on-going Boon Lay Extension (BLE), the Circle Line (CCL) and the Downtown Line (DTL). 

'The government has decided that all these rail projects are a necessary investment to ensure that our transport infrastructure meets the needs of a growing population and an expanding economy,' he said. 

'Together with the rail lines now under construction, the new rail lines will double our network from today's 138km to 278km in 2020. We expect our rail network to carry 3 times as many journeys, rising from today's 1.4 million a day to 4.6 million in 2020.' 

He added that many more people will be served by the MRT, and they will be able to use it to get to many more places. 

The density of the rail network will increase by 60 per cent, from 31 to 51 km per million population by 2020, comparable to cities like New York and London, and surpassing Hong Kong and Tokyo. 

Turning to the existing rail lines, Mr Lim said train ridership is increasing steadily and commuters have said that they are feeling the squeeze, especially on the North-South and East-West lines. 

'Now, we are far from the crowded conditions of Tokyo trains, which Mr Norman Chong, a Singaporean who has lived in Tokyo for 10 years, describes as being 'so packed that bodies are crushed against one another.' He calls it his 'regular morning massage',' said the Minister. 'Other MRT users have likened the average peak period loading on our trains to an off-peak crowd in Shanghai.' 

He said LTA is closely monitoring the passenger loading on trains. 

To ensure a more comfortable ride for commuters, LTA has worked with the train operators to run 93 additional train trips per week during the morning and evening periods from February 2008 on the North-South East-West and the North-East lines. For commuters, this will mean less crowded trains and a reduction in waiting time by about 10 to 15 per cent during peak hours. 

Additionally, the carrying capacity of the North-South and East-West Lines will be expended, with more trains to be added. 

When completed in about four years' time, their carrying capacity will be increased by a further 15 per cent, and commuters can look forward to shorter peak waiting times of two minutes, compared to the current 2.5 to 4.5 minutes at stretches that experience heavy loading, and an even more comfortable ride, assured Mr Lim. 

*DTL 3 to be brought forward by 2 years*


The Minister also announced that Stage 3 of the Downtown Line (DTL) will now be completed two years earlier - from 2018 to 2016 - to benefit residents of Bedok Reservoir and Tampines. 

It will be ready just one year after that of DTL Stage 2 serving the Bukit Timah corridor. 

*Earlier opening of Circle Line in 2009*


He also have another piece of good news. 

The Circle Line (CCL), which was due to open from 2010 onwards, will now open its Stage 3 segment in mid-2009 to benefit residents in the north and north-east. 

This CCL segment connects Bishan station on the North-South Line and Serangoon station on NEL and opens up multiple new connections for residents in the north and north-east. 

With the CCL 3, Serangoon residents will take only 25 minutes to get to Yishun by transferring to the North-South line at Bishan station, compared to 45 minutes by bus or by taking the NEL all the way to Dhoby Ghaut before transferring to the North-South line. 

As for residents staying in Marymount, Lorong Chuan and Bartley, they will enjoy more seamless and direct travel to the city and other parts once CCL 3 commences operation. 

*More Circle Line stations will be opened*


Commuters can also look forward to more stations on the Circle Line. This will enhance the reach and connectivity of the Circle Line, and allow many more people to benefit from the MRT. 

'We had earlier decided to build the Thomson and West Coast stations as shell stations and fit them out only when there are sufficient developments around them. As the pace of development around these stations is picking up, LTA will now fit out these stations and open them together with the other CCL stations,' said Mr Lim. 

'To enhance the accessibility of the Marina Bay area to the rest of the island, LTA will also build and open the Marina Bay station as part of the CCL extension beyond Bayfront station in 2012.' 

'With all these developments that I have highlighted, commuters can look forward to new extensions or stages of new lines opening almost every other year until 2020.'




Platform screen doors for all above-ground MRT stations by 2012

PLATFORM screen doors will be installed at all above-ground MRT stations by 2012 to enhance the safety of rail commuters and reduce the incidence of track intrusions. 
Transport Minister Raymond Lim said on Friday that the Land Transport Authority (LTA) has been studying the feasibility of installing platform screen doors on above-ground MRT stations. 

Speaking during his visit to Kim Chuan depot on Friday morning, he said: 'With platform screen doors being adopted in more transit systems worldwide, their cost has fallen, making them more cost-effective now.' 

He said the incidence of people entering the train track area of above-ground MRT stations has risen from an average of 16 cases a year to 30 in 2006, and 31 in 2007. Besides endangering lives, such incidents disrupt train services and inconvenience many commuters, especially during peak hours, said the minister. 

'We will therefore install platform screen doors at all above-ground MRT stations, so that commuters can have safer and more reliable train services.' 

LTA will carry out a pilot at Yishun, Jurong East and Pasir Ris stations in 2009 to ensure that operational considerations are met, before rolling this out to all stations by 2012.




Speech by Transport Minister available here.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Whe will the blue line happen?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Are you referring to the Seletar line or the North Shore Line? I asked because these 2 lines are still part of the concept plan. It probably won't be ready by 2020 unless otherwise stated by the LTA.  Anyway, nice pics of Esplanade station, mrtdude5. Got anymore pics of the other stations in the circle line?


----------



## mrtdude5 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, I do. I'll get to posting them/taking more soon.

*Joo Koon Station - East West Line*


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Must Singapore and Hong Kong have the best transport? I'm quite jealous. I asked this on the other MRT thread but it seems inactive: do SMRT or SBS (or even LTA) release individual station ridership numbers? There are some unsourced numbers on Wikipedia that look quite suspect and estimated.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Hmm, regarding that I am not too sure. Usually, the government through the LTA would announce the passenger numbers for the year. So, I guess the place you can check is the LTA website. I am just guessing. Hope it helps.


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

Photos of Singapore MRT and monorail stations.


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

quick look at the transport system, 2004-2006


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

*$60b boost for MRT network*
http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/Singapore/Story/STIStory_572665.html

THE Government is spending $60 billion over the next 10 years on improvements to the rail network to ease congestion.

A major part of the expense will go towards doubling the network to 280km, with three new lines.

The new lines are the Downtown Line which will bring residents from Bukit Timah and the East Coast downtown, the Thomson Line which runs from Sembawang southwards, and the Eastern Region Line, which will go through Marine Parade.

Giving this update yesterday, Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong assured Singaporeans that the authorities have studied the crunch on existing lines.

He gave an update on steps the Land Transport Authority and transport operators have taken to improve service, including upgrading stations and signalling systems, saying these will take time.

'We are doing everything possible to improve matters. I hope Singaporeans will understand, be patient,' he said.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

dwdwone said:


> Those are both low prices. I can see how people there would be encouraged to use mass transit. However, I'm curious how they can do it. I mean, hopping on a New York City subway costs what these days - $4? $5? And here they pay 66 cents?


$0.66 would be if you're using the EZ-Link card, which offers a slight discount compared to paying by cash or for a single trip ticket on the rail lines. That encourages public transport usage, along with a form of congestion charge in the CBD area that car owners have to pay. Couple that with expensive parking, public transport that is accessible and organised is very appealing. Plus the fact that you get that discount when you use your stored value card on trains and buses.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

SingaporeCity said:


> *$60b boost for MRT network*
> http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/Singapore/Story/STIStory_572665.html
> 
> THE Government is spending $60 billion over the next 10 years on improvements to the rail network to ease congestion.
> ...


So now this map is least fantastic:



SingaporeCity said:


> One interesting future MRT map


Only the North Shore, the Seletar and the Holland lines are fantasy.


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

It will still be quite a fantasy after the new lines are built. I do not know whether we need to go to such an extend to expand the network like that. =)


----------



## SingaporeCity (Aug 15, 2009)

For example in the future, there will be about 6 stations, and 3 lines to choose from for anyone at Marina Bay. all within 5-10 mins walk.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^In time, there would still be a need to build more lines to reach every part of Singapore that is populated. Right now, our population has hit the 5 million mark. We already know that the Eastern Region Line ad Thomson Line is coming up in the future, just the matter of when and where. We will never see other other new lines until 2020 at best.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Why is one of the stations (on the future map...) called Canberra?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Well, there is a road in that area called Canberra Road. There is also a road called Wellington Circle. I guess it is the legacy of the ANZAC troops that lived in the area in World War 2.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Mith252 said:


> ^^Well, there is a road in that area called Canberra Road. There is also a road called Wellington Circle. I guess it is the legacy of the ANZAC troops that lived in the area in World War 2.


A number of things are similar too between the countries - you guys even use the same buttons and symbols at pedestrian crossings as Australia/New Zealand (except your signals flash green like Britain/Europe rather than red like Aus/NZ/USA for "don't start to cross").


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

CNGL said:


> So now this map is least fantastic:
> 
> Only the North Shore, the Seletar and the Holland lines are fantasy.


That's just lines that are fantasy, but there are also fantasy stations on that map too. For instance, stations on the Eastern Region Line, Thomson Line have not been announced. The Circle Line stops at HarbourFront and does not link directly to Marina Bay from HarbourFront, only from Promenade. The Downtown Line beyond Bukit Panjang is also fantasy as no such extension has been made public yet. Punggol LRT has a northern spur, but documents only show for up to 4 stations currently. Even then, these may not be built in the near future at all.

The Jurong Region Line has been put on hold for now as LRT is not a favourable option. Currently, the East West Line terminates at Pasir Ris, Joo Koon and Changi Airport. Tuas West extension will comprise of 4 new stations which have not been named (EW30 through EW33), Tuas South extension will branch from EW30 and anything beyond Changi Airport is speculation.

On the other hand, the North Coast Line, Holland Line and Seletar Line have been mentioned in the last concept plan from 2001 I believe. A new one is due in 2011 and may indicate better future lines. North Coast/Shore Line has provisions made at Punggol station as mentioned by the media. Plans also change as tenders for new stations have indicated recently.



city_thing said:


> Why is one of the stations (on the future map...) called Canberra?


I believe that this is the working name for one of the few in-fill stations on existing lines. The others being NE2 Kampung Bahru and NS6 Sungei Kadut.


----------



## StarryVortex (Jun 23, 2010)

Amazing pictures of the Monorail! ^^^^ I must visit SG again sometime soon


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Thanks for the compliments. Hmm, it seems that this thread is a little dead. I would be quoting some pics from a thread in the Singapore Skyscraper forum. It is some design plans for a new station in Little India for the Downtown Line. I hope mrtfreak doesn't mind.....:nuts:



mrtfreak said:


> From the Ssangyong FB page.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is the updated MRT map from LTA website. Station names may subject to changes in the future but the lines should be confirmed.









http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1IkMQf4n9z8/T...xVY/s640/MRTSysMp_DTL123CCLExten-reszie-1.jpg


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for updating the thread here, Mith. Please feel free to use what I've made available on the local threads.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Whats MRT and LRT?

Nice system by the way. Very clean, and subways look very new and modern. Like Korean subway. How does the fare system work here? Flat or different from zone to zone?


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Whats MRT and LRT?

Nice system by the way. Very clean, and subways look very new and modern. Like Korean subway. How does the fare system work here? Flat or different from zone to zone?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Well, MRT, Mass Rapid Transit is the main subway for Singapore while LRT, Light Rail Transit, is rail for a small town. The fares of this system is based on distance.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yea, M stood for mass, how could I forget. 

Forgive my ignorance, but isnt the entire Singapore like a one big city and the suburb?


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

To a certain extent, that's correct. You can get anywhere pretty much by driving an hour or so. But the expressways do get jammed during peak hours even with the extensive rail network.

The city is mostly concentrated in the CBD area and there are different townships throughout the remaining areas that hold neighbourhood precincts for residential, commercial and industrial developments. Then there are also big plots of land used as nature reserves and water catchment areas.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a post about a month ago about the new set of trains we will be getting next year. 




TIB1224Y said:


> Of course the wordings are too small, here is a legible version.
> 
> Model pose courtesy of Arumi Kanazawa (Yokohama Factory Staff, Tokyu Car Corp --> competitor of KHI )
> 
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

LIke said in the quote, this is the new signalling upgrades for the MRT system. Most of the signalling system have been around for at least 1 to 2 decades. 



^tamago^ said:


> Signalling upgrade


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

This is one of the stations that was build but not used as the area doesn't have the required commuter mass to justify the opening of the stations.



mrtfreak said:


> From DP Architects, the yet to be opened Woodleigh station.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are some pics that was posted in the Singapore forum. These are pics of a station from the Circle Line that is still under construction.




Mith252 said:


> ^^Haha, from your map, I guess it justifies the need to call the station Memorial Park or Memorial station. It is much better to call that as it is of greater historic significance. Btw, where did you get that map? Can give me the website? Anyway, an hour ago, I took my camera, went over to Caldecott and took some pics. I live in Toa Payoh. Here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are some of pics of other stations in the Circle Line. 



Vrooms said:


> *Stadium MRT-Station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is a pic of another station in the MRT system in Singapore. 



FlagshipV said:


> Pictures of *EXPO MRT STATION* from flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just a pic of a station in the circle line. 



Vrooms said:


> Thank You!
> 
> *Paya Lebar MRT-Station*


----------



## anaki101 (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ (Too all station pics on this thread) Now that is amazing.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Thanks for the compliments. I have to say though, I prefer some of the older designs for the stations as the newer stations tend to be similar in 1 way or another. Of course there is bound to be exceptionally great ones like Bras Basah and Stadium, but other than that, they are quite similar.


----------



## anaki101 (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ you should see the ones in Toronto.... ("-_-)


----------



## Daone (Jun 16, 2009)

I juz came back from Singapore last Sunday. I'd been using MRT there, all I can say is very convenient and well-organized station especially interchange station. I'm definitely gonna be back there some day soon.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Thanks for the compliments. I hear that in Bangkok, the public transport is also quite good. Hope to go there some time soon in the future.


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sembawang station taken last year August.


----------



## wastedrepublic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been to Singapore in 2008, and hopefully I'm revisiting in 2011! Can't say anything else that the MRT just works out perfectly well, and it's great to see how it's expanded regularly


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^I guess one way is to have lesser cars on the roads but that would be impossible right now. I also feel that there should be a timing that each bus driver should meet every time they go from destination to another. They would then be accessed on their punctuality. 

This is just my suggestion. I doubt they are going to do this. :nuts:


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

forrestcat said:


> Do you guys know how much time a Singaporean would spend travelling from home to their workplace via public transport?
> 
> Just curious. You guys should have some statistics.


no time to search for it.

but for me, previously its took me 30mins to reach my workplace and 30 mins to reach my home. basically, i will not be late for work. Unlike other cities, the public transport might come late or too earlier than make you not manage to get the bus or mrt.

Now, its took only 15mins to reach and return home. For me, Singapore public transport is the best. ATLEAST I CAN REACH MY WORK PLACE WITHOUT DRIVING. Haha... !!!


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

Things to look forward to this year would be:
The opening of the remainder of the main line Circle Line (12 new stations)
The opening of the additional platform at Jurong East station
New trains for the existing older lines
Improvements on selected bus routes (the ones identified by the Minister of Transport some time back)


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^For me, I am definitely looking forward to the Jurong East Modification Project and the new trains that is coming with its opening. I would like to see what its interior would look like. Would it look like the C751A or the refurbished C151? I would also be looking forward to the opening of the remaining portion of the Circle Line as that way, I can avoid the CBD area.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

This is some of pics from the Singapore Skyscraper Forum by *201911*.



201911 said:


> pics for CCL4, as promised
> 
> CC24 Kent Ridge
> 
> ...


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Some stations along the *Circle-Line*:

*STADIUM MRT-Station*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/4975010867_0376165ff6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/4975006561_ba35a77840_b.jpg

*BRAS-BASAH MRT-Station*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/4975026573_f5bfe65971_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/4975633824_f7af48bea3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/4975630428_3edff3ff82_b.jpg


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are pics taken by *TIB1224Y*. 



TIB1224Y said:


> ISO400 1/500 f11 210mm, Center Weighted Avg, ev -0.3.
> 83M 345F
> 
> There are few spots in Singapore where you can see the whole of a rolling stock, and this location is highly recommended...


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

From: Straits Times 




> 4 new MRT stations for East-West line reaching Tuas
> By Maria Almenoar
> 
> FOUR new MRT stations will be built on the East-West line, extending the rail system's reach into the Tuas industrial estate.
> ...


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

Also announced along with the 4 new stations on the Tuas West Extension was that the 12 stations on the Circle Line will be opened by the 4th quarter of the year. 16 new trains will be bought for the Circle Line by 2015 as well.

Last night the operator SMRT received the first 4 coaches of 1 of the 22 new train sets. More are due tonight.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is a newspaper article on the extension. I posted this in the Singapore forum. 



Mith252 said:


> Anyway, this is some pics I took of the Straits Times regaring the Tuas West Extension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandstorm6299 (May 21, 2006)

Finally confirmed locations on the stations! The road and MRT viaducts by the "Tuas Crescent" station will be so delightfully intimidating.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Haha, the station does look intimidating. It is quite a engineering challenge as it is technically on reclaimed land.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyway, here are some pics of the buses in Singapore taken by *BeNdYBuSLuver*. I will be posting the pictures one post per day. 



BeNdYBuSLuver said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Time for me to share some photos here
> 
> ...


----------



## deskoh91 (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you Mith252 for regularly updating this thread with info from SSC Singapore!  I know I wont be able to do it. it should give visitors a good preview and hopefully attract them to our section.

personally I am looking forward to clear renders of the four new stations along the Tuas West Extension. the design of Tuas Crescent station as I see them on the papers actually looks a little unflattering. I am of the opinion it deserves an iconic design considering it is the highest elevated station in singapore built 12 metres on top of a 8 metres road viaduct.. but I dont want to pass a judgment till I see a clear render.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, hopefully, LTA will update their renderings on their website. Anyway, in 2 weeks time, I am starting my attachment. So, I may not be able to update this thread as often.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

*New trainsets for Singapore*

China CSR Corp. Exports Metro Vehicles to Singapore
Posted on: Thu, 06 Jan 2011 06:05:52 EST

Symbols: KWHIY 
SHANGHAI, Jan 06, 2011 (SinoCast Daily Business Beat via COMTEX) -- 
China's CSR Corporation Limited (SHSE: 601766, SEHK: 1766), a major‎ railway transportation equipment manufacturer in the country, announces that the Model A metro vehicles for exports to Singapore are loaded on vessels in Qingdao. 
Upon a contract, CSR Corporation will join forces with Kawasaki Heavy Industries, Ltd. to export 132 metro vehicles to Singapore and contracted value comes to around CNY 1.66 billion. 
The metro train, with four electric multiple units (EMUs) and two trailers, is manufactured by CSR Qingdao Sifang Co., Ltd. and its maximum passenger capacity is 2138 people. 
CSR Qingdao Sifang Co. is the high-speed EMU manufacturing base and a major urban rail track vehicle researcher and developer in China. The metro trains Sifang produced are running on over ten lines in the cities like Beijing, Guangzhou, Tianjin, Shenyang and Chengdu. 
CSR Corporation general manager Zhao Xiaogang days ago said that the company clinched a partnership agreement with the Tianjin municipal government to build an industrial park in the city, focusing on the development of rail track transportation equipment manufacturing and new energy industry. 

Source:http://www.tradingmarkets.com/news/...orts-metro-vehicles-to-singapore-1405845.html


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Some of the train sets have arrived. This picture was posted by *AzMean * 2 days ago who works in the company receiving the sets. 



AzMean said:


> here is the new rolling stock. Just arrived yesterday night (4 cars of it). If you want, you can catch the transportation of the rest of the cars tonight from 10pm - 6am (Most prolly at midnite).
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

deskoh91 said:


> thank you Mith252 for regularly updating this thread with info from SSC Singapore!  I know I wont be able to do it. it should give visitors a good preview and hopefully attract them to our section.
> 
> personally I am looking forward to clear renders of the four new stations along the Tuas West Extension. the design of Tuas Crescent station as I see them on the papers actually looks a little unflattering. I am of the opinion it deserves an iconic design considering it is the highest elevated station in singapore built 12 metres on top of a 8 metres road viaduct.. but I dont want to pass a judgment till I see a clear render.


Tuas station will be the highest actually, not Tuas Crescent if the old schematic diagrams are still correct.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Once again, thank you for your contribution to this thread. That is an interesting diagram you have there. From it, you can definitely say that Tuas station is the highest among the 4. Has it got to do with possible branch to Tuas South?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Some renderings of the Tuas West extension stations posted my *mrtfreak*. 



mrtfreak said:


> Some interesting things from the articles showing the station renders...
> 
> Tuas Link - the pedestrian bridge access from across the road will go over the tracks, like Sapperton station in Vancouver. So it will be L1 - main concourse & exits, L2 - platforms, L3 - link bridge.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Also another news from LTA, published earlier this month:



> http://app.lta.gov.sg/apps/news/page.aspx?c=2&id=beab07d4-f096-4d34-bc70-9d529ae12634
> 
> *NEW ADDITION TO NORTH-SOUTH LINE: CANBERRA STATION*
> 1 Aug 2014
> ...


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

How long and wide are the cars and trains overall?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/09/30/singapore-to-purchase-29-new-trains-by-2019/
> 
> *Singapore to purchase 29 new trains by 2019*
> 30 SEP, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/11/19/bombardier-people-mover-cars-enter-service-in-singapore/
> 
> *Bombardier people mover cars enter service in Singapore*
> 19 NOV, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Congatulations Singapore with the opening of new station - Marina South Pier:



> http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/marina-south-pier-mrt/1489294.html
> 
> *Marina South Pier MRT Station opens*
> 23 November 2014
> ...


Video inside of new station:






And updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Marina South Pier MRT station NS28 (opened 2014.11.23)*










source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marina_South_Pier_MRT_Station


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

How long and wide are trains on each line?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> How long and wide are trains on each line?


And here are some statictics
North South and East West lines:
Train configuration - DT-M1-M2-M2-M1-DT
Kawasaki C151 - car length - 23.65 m (DT), 22.8 (M1/M2), width - 3.2 m, height - 3.69 m
Siemens C651 - 23 m/3.2 m/3.7 m
Kawasaki C751B - 23 m/3.2 m/3.7 m
Kawasaki C151A - 23.5 m/3.2 m/3.7 m

North East Line:
Train configuration - TC–M–M–M–M–TC
C751A - 23.65 m (TC), 22.8 (M)/3.2 m/3.7 m

Circle Line:
Train configuration - MC1–T–MC2
C830 - 23.65 m (MC), 22.8 (T)/3.21 m/3.68 m

Downtown Line:
C951 - 23.37 m/3.2 m/3.68 m


----------



## djmajah (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a query on the circle line - originally I believe it was planned to run from Dhoby Ghaut to Harbourfront? These stations were given normal CC codes.

Then the extension to Marina Bay was added with CE codes. If they close the loop from Harbourfront to Marina Bay, will they have the desire/ability to change the CE codes to CC - otherwise the a loop would run though CC stations then on to CE and back.

Also, would the line to Dhoby Ghaut still be used? It seems disruptive to run trains up there when there is a loop in use.


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

djmajah said:


> I have a query on the circle line - originally I believe it was planned to run from Dhoby Ghaut to Harbourfront? These stations were given normal CC codes.
> 
> Then the extension to Marina Bay was added with CE codes. If they close the loop from Harbourfront to Marina Bay, will they have the desire/ability to change the CE codes to CC - otherwise the a loop would run though CC stations then on to CE and back.
> 
> Also, would the line to Dhoby Ghaut still be used? It seems disruptive to run trains up there when there is a loop in use.


I think most likely they are going to be status quo ,just that the trains don't run the full circle as any delay it would be terrible. But they can enable a few rides to go full circle during peak hours.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I don’t understand why Singapore has two different metro operators? North-South, East-West and Circle are under Mass Rapid Transit, and North-East and Downtown are under Bus Service. Under a single company will be easier and smoother to operate. 

Another confusion is why North-East line is solely uses overhead wire, whereas other lines uses traditional 3rd rail? _Any speciality?_


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I don’t understand why Singapore has two different metro operators? North-South, East-West and Circle are under Mass Rapid Transit, and North-East and Downtown are under Bus Service. Under a single company will be easier and smoother to operate.
> 
> Another confusion is why North-East line is solely uses overhead wire, whereas other lines uses traditional 3rd rail? _Any speciality?_


NSEWL are lines that's built during the 90s and given to operate since then as SMRT by the former MRTC. (AKA LTA's old brother long gone)

NEL is built with the catenary lines ,more or less as an experiment, and is given to SBST as a means to end the monopoly of SMRT.

CCL and Lines announced (namely DTL and TEL) thereafter recently is third rail , IMO, is after LTA found that catenary lines sucks so they decided to have third rail as the power system thereafter.

SMRT and SBST are just general public transport operators with the name just denoting how they got their name. In fact SMRT is a combination of the defeato bus operator TIBS ,taxi service and the MRT operation ; Meanwhile, SBST is a combination of the original SBS bus service , ComfortDelgro Taxi services and the MRT service.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Why would they think that catenary lines "suck"? They are frequently used on other metro systems abroad.


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ well that you would to ask LTA.

IMO, it could be the difficulty maintaining the catenary system underground and the numerous occasions when there problems with the catenary lines


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

AsHalt said:


> ^^ well that you would to ask LTA.
> 
> IMO, it could be the difficulty maintaining the catenary system underground and the numerous occasions when there problems with the catenary lines


Then one has to ask why Madrid, the Japanese metros, Barcelona, Hong Kong, Seoul etc are okay. Catenary systems in tunnels can use solid bars rather than wires to increase durability like in Madrid (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madrid...íncipe_Pío_(Madrid)_Línea_10_de_metro_(1).jpg). If they are using wires underground and are having issues, then I would put it down to other factors rather than the technology necessarily being flawed given its widespread (and successful) use in very high profile metro systems around the world.


----------



## ajw373 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ashis Mitra said:


> I don’t understand why Singapore has two different metro operators? North-South, East-West and Circle are under Mass Rapid Transit, and North-East and Downtown are under Bus Service. Under a single company will be easier and smoother to operate.
> 
> Another confusion is why North-East line is solely uses overhead wire, whereas other lines uses traditional 3rd rail? _Any speciality?_


It doesn't really matter actually, because each group of lines is isolated. From a passenger perspective they are an integrated system so again no issues.

This is very common world wide, both with rail and buses.


----------



## leonardot (Jan 16, 2013)

*Tampines Central*. 
Structures are forming and rising. Looks like pink will be the station's livery and not yellow-orange to match that of the EWL station.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina South*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-06-28-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina Bay*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-06-28-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Shenton Way*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-06-28-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-06-28-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. Looks like it is opening this year after all. I can't imagine the pressure the main contractors are under. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Downtown Line 2 to open ahead of schedule in December: Transport Minister Lui
> By Olivia Siong, Channel NewsAsia
> POSTED: 28 Jun 2015 13:30
> UPDATED: 28 Jun 2015 13:46
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *mypaper* on the DTL opening date. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *12 stations on track to open in December
> Published on Jun 29, 2015
> LIM YAN LIANG
> *



source: *mypaper*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2015/06/29/downtown-line-extension-to-open-early/
> 
> *Downtown Line extension to open early*
> 29 JUN, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Progress on new Marina South, Marina Bay and Shenton Way stations:



Mith252 said:


> Some pictures I took of the site today.
> 
> 
> 2015-06-28-01 by w3015r, on Flickr
> ...





Mith252 said:


> Some pictures I took of the site today.
> 
> 
> 2015-06-28-01 by w3015r, on Flickr
> ...





Mith252 said:


> Some pictures I took of the site today.
> 
> 
> 2015-06-28-01 by w3015r, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## skyrocket2 (Jun 22, 2015)

AsHalt said:


> NSEWL are lines that's built during the 90s and given to operate since then as SMRT by the former MRTC. (AKA LTA's old brother long gone)
> 
> NEL is built with the catenary lines ,more or less as an experiment, and is given to SBST as a means to end the monopoly of SMRT.
> 
> ...


I never understand how splitting transport services helps competition or anyone. What purpose does splitting monopoly actually serve? I can understand splitting the two causeways into two owners as they both serve similar jobs, and if two lines run pararell then splitting may help, but here it's useless.


----------



## circleline4 (Nov 21, 2010)

Pictures of the completed Stevens Station

http://downtown-line.blogspot.sg/

2015-07-03 13.27.27 by circleline4, on Flickr

2015-07-03 12.57.49 by circleline4, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Stadium Shaft*

Some pictures I took of the site today. 


2015-07-05-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Tampines*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-07-05-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Expo*

Some pictures I took of the site today. 


2015-07-05-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Upper Changi*

Some pictures I took of the site today. 


2015-07-05-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Macpherson*

Some pictures I took of the site today. 


2015-07-05-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-05-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*DT20 Fort Canning*



> Views of the two entrances for Fort Canning station











An overview of the entrance area next to the LTA ITS centre.









Part of the ventilation building under construction.









Launch shaft area towards Singapore River which is now back in its original flow.









View of the worksite across River Valley Road for another entrance and ventilation building.









View of the worksite from street level.









View of ITS centre entance from street level.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*DT21 Bencoolen*



> Bencoolen station will have 2 entrances along Bencoolen Street and an additional subway link to SMU











Entrance and subway work to SMU along Bencoolen Street. A single lane along the entire worksite has been opened to traffic once again.









Backfilling at the new entrance.









Concrete pumping still on going.









Entrance next to NAFA building.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*DT22 Jalan Besar*



> Jalan Besar station will feature 2 entrances.











New bus stop along Jalan Besar completed.









Entrance next to Rowell Court flats under construction.









Aerial view of the Rowell Court entrance.









Rowell Court entrance from street level.









Remaining worksite area and ventilation building.









Sim Lim Tower entrance structure.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*DT23 Bendemeer*



> Bendemeer station will feature 2 entrances located on either side of Kallang Bahru.











Entrance next to Singapore Post building.









Entrance on opposite side.









Both entrances with preparations for road realignment.









Another view of the same.









Completed structures awaiting road reinstatement.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*DT24 Geylang Bahru*



> Similar to Bendemeer station, this station in Geylang Bahru estate features 2 entrances on either side of Kallang Bahru.











Overview of the 2 entrances to the station.









Close up view of the entrance.









View of the entrances with the worksite in the background.

Thanks to Mith for covering DTL3 as well. This side has updates few and far between.


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

skyrocket2 said:


> I never understand how splitting transport services helps competition or anyone. What purpose does splitting monopoly actually serve? I can understand splitting the two causeways into two owners as they both serve similar jobs, and if two lines run pararell then splitting may help, but here it's useless.


What is actually happening we wouldn't know, but by splitting the transport systems into 2 companies encouraged competition between the two to better each other. However , it's kinda required for either company to co-operate when there's breakdowns or disruption; whoever is having such problems would have to pay the other for the loss in helping. (During major disruption, fares are waived from the affected stations)


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Woodlands*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-07-26-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Bukit Panjang station and connection to LRT station*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-07-26-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-07-26-08 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Shahirwan111 (Sep 1, 2013)

DT11 Newton sginage is up!









Unpaid Linkway for Downtown Line at Newton


----------



## y2koh (Sep 11, 2005)

DTL2 will be open on 27th Dec.

Report from ChannelNewsAsia
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/mobile/singapore/12-downtown-line-stations/2033346.html

Report from Straits Times
http://www.straitstimes.com/singapo...ntown-line-with-12-stations-to-open-on-dec-27


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*Expo*



> Aerial render of Expo station
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Station buildings at street level.









Closer look.









Looking further down to the main station area.









Backfilling beneath the Changi Airport Line.









The paid link - made possible by taking back the underpass from the existing Expo station to Changi City Point. Some minor A&A work has started at the existing station with the removal of the rain protection awning at street level.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*Tampines East*



> Render of the one the four exits at the station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Work at the station area near the junction of Tampines Avenue 2 and 7 shows the roof slab being completed.









Towards Tampines Central most of the roof slab is completed.









A portion of the Cut & Cover Tunnel next to the station where a cripple siding is located.









Backfilling work is on-going at the Cut & Cover Tunnel area along with the TBM launch shaft.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*Tampines Central*



> Aerial render showing the layout of the station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











A view of the two utility structures for the station as seen from the bus interchange.









A view of the Downtown Line station at street level with the East West Line station in the background.









Part of the signature roof canopy being assembled off site before being installed at the exit.









A view of one of the exits. The escalators have been installed under the green tarp.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*Tampines West*



> A view of one of the entrances at street level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











A peek into the station site shows many levels of struts which means that there is a lot more work to be done.









A deep pit lies where the future entrance will sit.









Apparently, excavation is still on going at the site. In contrast, most other DTL3 stations should be achieving basic structure completion this year. This is kind of appalling.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*Bedok Reservoir*



> Bedok Reservoir station will be served by 2 exits on either side of Bedok North Avenue 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











A view of one of the future entrances next to block 761.









The remainder of the station area which has no sign of any surface-level structure yet. From notices in the nearby HDB flats, the contractor is supposedly on the roof slab level.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*Bedok North*



> Like Tampines East and Tampines West, the entrance design is similar to that of Bedok Reservoir station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











The site of the future exit next to block 708.









Another entrance along Bedok North Road. Escalators have been installed under the green tarp.









Ventilation and cooling towers are visible at surface level with a big portion of the station being back-filled. The Temporary Staging Area for trackworks is in the background.



> For comparison's sake, here is the same area taken on 28 September 2014.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*Kaki Bukit*



> Render of the station entrance.
> 
> Unfortunately, there haven't been as many renders of this station made available online. I've seen another view which shows the concourse area of the station, however scanning it doesn't do justice to the render. Nonetheless, this station will have 2 exits and is built in a build-the-station-only contract by Chinese contractor CSEC.











Entrance structure at the exit next to Techview building.



> Same area taken on 28 September 2014.











Street level view of the above entrance.









Aerial view of the station box area. Backfilling work is progressing well.



> Same area on 28 Sep 14.











Bus stop/taxi shelter/pick-up and drop-off point for the entrance in the render. The roofing of the linkway is already done.



> Same area on 28 Sep 2014.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*Ubi*



> Render of the station exit.
> 
> Similar to Kaki Bukit station, there is a lack of available renders for this station online. Nevertheless, it too has 2 exits on either side of the road, also similar to Kaki Bukit station.











A view of the entrance structure and utility towers at street level.









Backfilling work over the station box seems complete.









View of the second entrance structure showing escalators installed.









View of the station and associated structures from the other end.


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

*MacPherson*



> Cross section render of the Circle Line platform with the Downtown Line side platforms at the lowest level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Overview of the MacPherson station site. The narrower area is the subway zone between the station concourse and the 2 new exits close to MacPherson estate. The wider area is the concourse and platform area.









Overview of the exit works near block 68.









Work on going at the other exit along Circuit Road. Escalators have yet to be installed here. The concrete slab seen will support these fittings in future.

With that most of stage 3 has been covered together with the earlier posts on Fort Canning to Geylang Bahru stations. Coverage of Mattar station may pop up some time soon, but we may not be as fortunate with Upper Changi station. Thanks for viewing.


----------



## raxip (Dec 14, 2014)

Just curious, I've seen previous renderings of Fort Canning station where there are supposedly siding tracks on the outermost sides of the station (i.e. the tracks where trains stop at the station are sandwiched between the platform and the siding tracks).

I guess this plan has been abandoned some time for a simple island platform?


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

raxip said:


> Just curious, I've seen previous renderings of Fort Canning station where there are supposedly siding tracks on the outermost sides of the station (i.e. the tracks where trains stop at the station are sandwiched between the platform and the siding tracks).
> 
> I guess this plan has been abandoned some time for a simple island platform?


Mattar station is also supposed to have cripple sidings on either bound within the station structure. To my knowledge, this has not altered.

Additional news:



> *ROAD REINSTATEMENT WORKS AT KALLANG BAHRU*
> 
> To facilitate road reinstatement works along Kallang Bahru (between the junction of Lavender Street and Jalan Lembah Kallang), the city bound carriageway will be reinstated from Saturday, 05 September 2015, 06:00p.m to Sunday, 06 September 2015, 06:30a.m.
> 
> ...


*LTA*


----------



## mrtfreak (Jul 23, 2005)

Similar to Bencoolen & Kaki Bukit areas, there will be a long-term road closure in the CBD.



> *ROAD CLOSURE AT MCCALLUM STREET*
> 
> To facilitate construction works, part of McCallum Street will be closed permanently from Sunday, 06 September 2015 to 4th Quarter 2016.
> 
> ...


*LTA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina South*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-09-06-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-08 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-09 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-10 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina Bay*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-09-06-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-08 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Shenton Way*

Some pictures I took of the site today. *Mccallum Street* has been closed.


2015-09-06-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-06-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## pioneerboy (May 11, 2014)

*Hillview MRT station and future MRT station in Hume.*

From a booklet sent to my house, by the PAP, for Chua Chu Kang GRC,

page 8:

"A big boost coming your way is the Hillview MRT station. Road improvements along Upper Bukit Timah Road and Jalan Anak Bukit will also cut travel time. To make your journey more comfortable, covered linkways will connect schools, health care facilities and public amenities within the 400m radius of Bukit Gombak and Hillview MRT stations. Hillview Avenue will also have additional sheltered walkways."

".... Furthermore, an MRT station in Hume will be built as part of plans to develop the Old Bukit Timah Fire Station into a gateway to the Rail Corridor."

^^ the future station in Hume is probably beyond 2020, probably also beyond 2030. This is a long-term plan. Nonetheless, here's a likely purpose of the future station in Hume.

from a speech made in the Parliament by the Transport Minister Mr Lui Tuck Yew (www.mot.gov.sg/News-Centre/News/201...ittee-Of-Supply-Debate-2015-on-11-March-2015/) on 11 March 2015,



> We have not even begun the process of constructing an actual station and we would not be able to do so for a while yet, as I will explain.
> 
> We made these provisions for what I call box stations, as part of our advanced network planning to allow us to add a new station to an underground line in future given URA’s long-term development plans, without the need to do additional excavation when we pull the trigger. To transform these provisions into a full-fledged station, and to run the station, however, are different things, and it will still incur substantial costs and can only be justified if there is sufficient ridership.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Stadium Shaft*

Some pictures I took of the site today. Looks like the only left to do is to close the hole.


2015-09-12-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-12-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-12-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Tampines*

Some pictures I took of the site today. 


2015-09-12-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-12-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-12-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-12-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-12-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Expo*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-09-12-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-12-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-12-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-09-12-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Amsel (May 16, 2015)

DTL Open House is on Dec 5.

http://www.straitstimes.com/singapo...own-line-2-on-dec-5-ahead-of-official-opening


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Same news from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Downtown Line 2 to host open house ahead of Dec launch
> POSTED: 04 Nov 2015 13:01
> *
> 
> *The public will be able to get a preview of Downtown Line 2, before it commences passenger service.*


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Macpherson*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-11-07-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-07-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-07-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-07-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-07-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-07-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-07-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Stadium Shaft*

Some pictures I took of the site today. 


2015-11-08-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Tampines*

Some pictures I took of the site today. 


2015-11-08-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Expo*

Some pictures I took of the site today. 


2015-11-08-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Upper Changi*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-11-08-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-08 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-08-09 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## mtrinjani (Nov 4, 2015)

I walked near the TEL construction site in Marina East tonight and works are going on at full steam - there's a whole lotta drilling, hammering, and whatnot. I wonder how they're going to tunnel across the Marina Channel. Will they tunnel straight through it with a TBM or will they set up temporary platforms on the water and divert the flow of water like what was done during the construction of the MCE?


----------



## y2koh (Sep 11, 2005)

I think you can get your answers at the TSL Construction Blog

Here are the articles related to the project near Marina Barrage and below Marina Reservoir
http://thomson-line.blogspot.sg/search/label/TE22 - Gardens By The Bay?m=0


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...l-east-coast-civils-contract.html?channel=525
> 
> *Singapore LTA awards first TEL East Coast civil works contract*
> Friday, November 20, 2015
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *The Straits Times*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Construction of Thomson-East Coast Line's Marine Parade station to start in Q1, 2016
> PUBLISHED NOV 20, 2015, 3:59 PM SGT
> Adrian Lim
> *



source: *The Straits Times*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Woodlands*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2015-11-22-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-22-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-22-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-22-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-22-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-22-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-22-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-22-08 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-11-22-09 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* on the *Little India* and *Rochor* stations. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Challenges of constructing Downtown Line's Rochor and Little India MRT stations
> By Faris Mokhtar
> POSTED: 26 Nov 2015 21:39
> UPDATED: 26 Nov 2015 21:44
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Some news articles from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Residents looking forward to new Downtown Line 2 stations
> By Olivia Siong, Channel NewsAsia
> POSTED: 28 Nov 2015 20:08
> *
> ...


source: *CNA 1st article*



> *Downtown Line 2 to feature Singaporean artworks
> By Alice Chia
> POSTED: 28 Nov 2015 21:14
> *
> ...


source: *CNA 2nd article*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *No extra fares for NSL-DTL transfers at Newton, Bukit Panjang stations: LTA
> By Kenneth Lim
> POSTED: 01 Dec 2015 16:13
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Rigorous tests on Downtown Line 2 ahead of Dec 27 launch
> By Kenneth Lim
> POSTED: 02 Dec 2015 13:52
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Beautiful Sentosa Express Monorail


----------



## y2koh (Sep 11, 2005)

For faregates, I think everyone should just wait until the opening on 27 Dec, to see how the faregates perform. The faregates for the DTL2 stations are newer and quite likely different from those in DTL1.

For Rochor/Jalan Besar, the main issue is the shophouses between the 2 stations, and Sim Lim Tower on the other side. The best solution is to safeguard an unpaid link between the 2 stations, to be built by the developer in the event that Sim Lim Tower is acquired and redevloped. To make the connection, either URA can give the underground space rights to the developer on the condition that they will construct the linkways to JLB and RCR and install travellators, or require the developer to build an under public linkway below Jalan Besar with knock-off panels on both ends where LTA can build the connections accordingly.

It was not possible to have an integrated interchange at Rochor/Jalan Besar due to many factors, including the presence of NSE, Rochor Canal, Sim Lim Tower, Sim Lim Square and Albert Complex all at the junction. It would have been possible if there is no NSE to consider, or NSE is elevated at that location, but doing so will have its own problems particularly near Raffles Hospital.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Some pictures I took of the site today from *The [email protected]*.


2015-12-05-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Maxwell*

Some pictures I took of the site today from *The [email protected]*.


2015-12-05-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2015-12-05-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## aforl (Jul 20, 2010)

*DT29 Bedok North*


----------



## aforl (Jul 20, 2010)

Some news regarding Hume station:

*陆路交通管理局：检讨“谦道站”客流量 或投入运作*

陆路交通管理局表示，当局目前在检讨市区线“谦道站”（Hume）的预估客流量。如果当局判断“谦道站”有足够客流量，将让地铁站投入运作。

有两名公众本月向本地报章致函，提供有关市区线“谦道站”的反馈。这两则文章的标题为，“为什么让‘谦道站’维持关闭？＂，以及＂有足够需求开通‘谦道站’＂。

陆路交通管理局媒体关系署长林玮琪在《海峡时报》回复这两名读者时表示，在建设新地铁路线时，当局与本地多个土地使用机构紧密合作，为未来的发展做出计划，而“谦道站”也包括在内。

“要将这些基础结构转为能完全投入运作的地铁站，以及开始营运，它涉及显著的费用。因此，必须确保有足够的客流量，来证明这笔开支是合理的。”

林玮琪表示，鉴于“谦道站”附近有多个自然景观和文化遗产，而且市区重建局对铁道走廊有所计划，陆路交通管理局目前在检讨“谦道站”的预估客流量。如果当局判断“谦道站”客流量足够，“谦道站”将落实成为正式的地铁站。

“谦道站”目前是滨海市区线第二阶段路线的唯一一个“空壳”地铁站，介于山景站（Hillview）和美世界（Beauty World）站之间。

今年３月，当时负责武吉甘柏区基层事务的蔡厝港集选区议员刘燕玲，在国会参与交通部开支预算辩论时，要求交通部和陆路交通管理局考虑开通“谦道站”。她当时透露，她自2011年起，多次向当局做出要求，但都被回拒。

上任交通部长吕德耀当时表示，由于开通地铁站所涉及的费用高，因此必须有足够的乘客量才能落实。

不过，林玮琪指出，虽然目前该地段没有地铁站，但陆路交通管理局确保居民获足够的巴士服务。例如，从本月２７日起，居民可乘搭巴士，直接通往附近的市区线地铁站，包括山景站和美世界站。

http://www.channel8news.sg/news8/latestnews/20151218-sg-hume-station/2359620.html?cid=ch8news-fb


========


*Ridership projection for Hume station under review*

We thank Mr Paul Pang Kim Phong ("Why leave Hume station closed?"; Forum Online, Dec 8) and Mr Varun Naidu ("Adequate demand to open Hume train station"; Dec 9) for their feedback.

When constructing new rail lines, the Land Transport Authority (LTA) works closely with land use agencies to make provisions for future developments. The Hume station box is one such instance.

To convert these basic structural provisions into a fully functioning station and then to operate it will incur significant costs.

Thus, there is a need to ensure that there is adequate ridership to justify the outlay.

LTA is reviewing the ridership projections in view of several nature and heritage attractions in the area, and the Urban Redevelopment Authority's plans for the Rail Corridor. The Hume station box will be converted into a full station if it is determined that there will be sufficient ridership.

Even though there is currently no MRT station, the LTA ensures that residents in the Hume area are adequately served by bus services.

Services 67, 75, 170, 171, 173, 178, 184 and 961 give residents direct access to Bukit Batok, Bukit Panjang, Clementi, Jurong East and Orchard Road.

Starting from Dec 27, residents will also enjoy direct bus connections to nearby Downtown Line MRT stations such as Hillview and Beauty World.

For example, Service 173 in the direction towards Clementi will be amended for a more direct connection from the Hume area to Beauty World station for the Jalan Anak Bukit to Upper Bukit Timah Road sector.

Residents can also take City Direct Service 653, introduced last year under the Bus Service Enhancement Programme, to commute directly to and from the Central Business District during the morning and evening peak hours.

Helen Lim (Ms)
Director
Media Relations
Land Transport Authority

http://www.straitstimes.com/forum/l...ship-projection-for-hume-station-under-review


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Expect 'teething issues' when DTL2 opens: Khaw Boon Wan
> Posted 21 Dec 2015 14:21
> Updated 21 Dec 2015 14:28
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## circleline4 (Nov 21, 2010)

4th Quarter updates for the Thomson section are underway. :cheers:

http://thomson-line.blogspot.sg/

DJI_0005 by circleline4, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *More signs will be placed at Stevens station to guide commuters to right fare gates: LTA
> By Melissa Zhu and Kimberly Spykerman, News 5
> Posted 22 Dec 2015 19:08
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## aforl (Jul 20, 2010)

> Ms Tammy Tan, Senior Vice President of Corporate Communications at SBS Transit also said commuters who tapped their fare cards at the wrong set of gantries can approach the Passenger Service Centre for assistance.


Not sure what kind of assistance can SBST provide though...


----------



## Aranho (May 5, 2007)

Actually hor, if the commuters who tapped into the wrong Stevens' platform are smart enough, they can just enter the correct platform for free if they change to the correct "platform" at the following station.


----------



## y2koh (Sep 11, 2005)

Aranho said:


> Actually hor, if the commuters who tapped into the wrong Stevens' platform are smart enough, they can just enter the correct platform for free if they change to the correct "platform" at the following station.


Yes in fact I would expect that commuters who tapped into the wrong platform would probably only realise they are travelling in the wrong direction when they have already reached the next station.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *The Straits Times* on this very issue. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *'No added charge' if you enter wrong platform at Stevens station
> PUBLISHED DECEMBER 23, 2015
> Adrian Lim
> *
> ...



source: *The Straits Times*


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

aforl said:


> Not sure what kind of assistance can SBST provide though...


I believe they either open the staff gates for the passenger, or escort the passenger through that mythical lift in the TEL transfer area to get the passenger to the correct platform.



y2koh said:


> Yes in fact I would expect that commuters who tapped into the wrong platform would probably only realise they are travelling in the wrong direction when they have already reached the next station.


There was this lady at the Open House who asked me where the BP-bound platform was. I had to tell her to go one more floor down. So some people do look where they're going - they just don't look enough.


----------



## aforl (Jul 20, 2010)

LTA: 



> Hi folks, fret not if you enter the wrong platform at the new Downtown Line 2 Stevens station by mistake. Simply approach the Passenger Service Centre for assistance. This will allow commuters to change to the correct platform without additional charge.
> 
> We will also review whether there can be changes to the charging policy to address this issue.


https://www.facebook.com/WeKeepYourWorldMoving/?fref=ts

So yeah, as usual it's the journalists who were writing the articles without first receiving clarification from the authorities and the netizens complaining about every single thing possible.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Businesses hope opening of Downtown Line 2 will boost trade
> By Kimberly Spykerman, News 5
> Posted 27 Dec 2015 00:09
> Updated 27 Dec 2015 03:32
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From The Strait Times:



> http://www.straitstimes.com/singapo...a-step-towards-car-lite-singapore-says-pm-lee
> 
> *MRT's Downtown Line 2 a step towards 'car-lite' Singapore, says PM Lee*
> 27 December 2015
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *TODAY*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Downtown Line 2 opening day draws big crowd
> BY TOH EE MING
> [email protected]
> PUBLISHED: 11:21 PM, DECEMBER 27, 2015
> ...



source: *TODAY*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *mypaper*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *First DTL2 weekday service goes smoothly
> Published on Dec 29, 2015
> JALELAH ABU BAKER
> *



source: *mypaper*


----------



## aforl (Jul 20, 2010)

In the last week, Tampines Central 1 has been realigned to what it was before the construction started (red), with the entrance to the bus interchange reverted back as well.










Meanwhile the areas marked in blue (the entrance to the bus interchange for the last few years, as well as the area opposite the road) has been fenced up for construction of exits .









(Image belongs to KTC Group)

Exit C already has its basic structure up. 








(Render belongs to KTC Group)









Exit A and B are now being constructed in the areas marked in blue.

Exit A:








Exit B:








(Renders belong to KTC Group)


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina South*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-01-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-08 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina Bay*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-01-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-08 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Shenton Way*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-01-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-01-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Stadium Shaft*

Some pictures I took of the site today. Looks like the shaft has been sealed and the site is being used by the neighbouring site.


2016-01-03-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Tampines*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-03-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Expo*

Some pictures I took of the site today. Looks like there will be a paid connection after all.

Here is *Part 1*.


2016-01-03-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Expo*

Here is *Part 2*.


2016-01-03-08 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-09 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-10 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-11 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-12 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-13 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-14 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Upper Changi*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-03-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-08 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Macpherson*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-03-01 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-02 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-03 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-04 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-05 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-06 by w3015r, on Flickr


2016-01-03-07 by w3015r, on Flickr


----------



## leonardot (Jan 16, 2013)

As promised, here are some better photos taken of DTL2 stations when they are officially in revenue service.

Part 1

*DT01 Bukit Panjang*








https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5694/23727566069_3050dc0535_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1657/23799685360_19680b7b2f_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1674/23987243902_fc12417d4c_b.jpg


*DT02 Cashew *








https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5766/23467262024_a9eb5c5de6_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1476/24069405536_75407443b6_b.jpg


*DT05 Beauty World*








https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1466/23727897769_fbe4b326f4_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5634/23800082040_6071336839_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1618/23467508034_f7252afdf0_b.jpg


Full album here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157662964868406/with/23490184653/


----------



## leonardot (Jan 16, 2013)

Part 2

King Albert Park 








https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5789/23467673924_a7c0e7c939_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1476/24090996176_5b9a349e10_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5724/23749236209_b731da73b0_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5774/23821451560_d95af8a4df_b.jpg


Sixth Avenue 








https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1546/23821543920_3a3583c170_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5741/24009188762_567d615f0b_b.jpg


Tan Kah Kee








https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1474/24112194286_0bc989f994_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1681/24112369116_0b9279c8b9_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1531/24138598235_42da687b3f_b.jpg


Full album here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157662964868406/with/24138598235/


----------



## leonardot (Jan 16, 2013)

Part 3 

Botanic Gardens








https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5799/24056087911_eb68ef2b0d_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1601/24138693355_9f60542a85_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5759/23511857483_3234da915c_b.jpg


Rochor








https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5809/23771124399_97a8ba9ff7_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5664/23771099919_1b3e619353_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1568/23843242800_e7f1da06ca_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1525/23771008129_1db816d5ab_b.jpg


Stevens








https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5704/23771308559_f95146ba71_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5674/24112993876_810fe7ca31_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1531/23843556060_94be0bcc2b_b.jpg


Full album here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157662964868406/with/23843556060/


----------



## leonardot (Jan 16, 2013)

Last part. Part 4

Newton








https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1504/23530738004_d76eecdf07_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1597/23863340750_63d4e6e727_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1567/24076371761_755cbb713c_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1470/24132879536_e0a0bec70a_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1637/23530816274_60cbe0faf7_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1613/24076404241_abee4b17fd_b.jpg



Little India








https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1682/23791241719_86163cc9bf_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1720/24076437691_e43d18876d_b.jpg










https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1458/23863416120_1c574f7417_b.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1460/24050963262_9dd366c913_b.jpg


Full album of 169 pictures here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157662964868406/with/24050963262/


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Commuters take newly-opened Downtown Line 2 to school, work
> By Kenneth Lim and Leong Wai Kit, News 5
> Posted 04 Jan 2016 22:21
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Ubi*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*DTL Tampines West*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *8 owners affected by Thomson-East Coast Line land acquisition awarded S$10 million in total
> By Janice Lim
> Posted 09 Jan 2016 22:37
> Updated 09 Jan 2016 23:05
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## y2koh (Sep 11, 2005)

For Tagore

http://thomson-line.blogspot.sg/search/label/TE04a - Tagore?m=0

For Marina East

http://erl-construction.blogspot.sg/search?q=T302&m=1


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Bukit Panjang DTL*

Some pictures I took of the connection between the LRT station and DTL. There is also a new bridge connection between the HDB flats and the DTL station. The construction of the new exit is still ongoing.


2016-01-16-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-16-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-16-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-16-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-16-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-16-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Woodlands*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Temp Bus Interchange*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-01-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Some pictures I took of the site today from *The [email protected]*.


2016-01-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Maxwell*

Some pictures I took of the site today from *The [email protected]*.


2016-01-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina Bay*

Some pictures I took of the site today from *The [email protected]*.


2016-01-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* on contracts awarded for *Tanjong Rhu*, *Katong Park* and *Marine Terrace*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *LTA awards 3 contracts for Thomson-East Coast Line stations
> Posted 25 Jan 2016 18:23
> *
> 
> *The three civil contracts are for the construction of Tanjong Rhu, Katong Park and Marine Terrace stations, says the Land Transport Authority.*


source: *CNA*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ne-station-contracts-awarded.html?channel=525
> 
> *Singapore LTA awards TEL station contracts*
> Tuesday, January 26, 2016
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Sengkang Bus Interchange extension*

Some pictures of the site today. They are also doing A&A works for the main interchange at the same time.


2016-01-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-31-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-31-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-31-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-01-31-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Bus Interchange*

News from *CNA* on the interchange being upgraded and the shift to the temporary interchange. It doesn't say that whether it will be air-conditioned.

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Woodlands regional bus interchange gets facelift
> Posted 04 Feb 2016 15:57
> Updated 04 Feb 2016 15:59
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina South*

Some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2016-02-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina South*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2016-02-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina Bay*

Some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2016-02-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina Bay*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2016-02-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Shenton Way*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-02-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tampines Bus Interchange extension*

Some pictures I took of the site today. I cannot really see it from the track.


2016-02-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* about Go-Ahead's employment package. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Go-Ahead Singapore unveils similar employment terms as rivals
> By Kenneth Lim
> Posted 15 Feb 2016 12:30
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* on the opening of *Sam Kee* station on the *Punggol West Loop*. 

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Sam Kee Station on Punggol LRT system to open Feb 29
> Posted 18 Feb 2016 15:51
> Updated 18 Feb 2016 15:56
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Some *Downtown Line* pictures taken by me 

*Bugis*


Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Bukit Panjang*

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

*Botanic Gardens*

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Rochor Station*

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

*Tuas Extension on the System Map*

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Singapore MRT Downtown Line by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Mith252 said:


> News from *CNA* on the opening of *Sam Kee* station on the *Punggol West Loop*.
> 
> You can read the full article in the source link below.
> 
> ...


Does it have Platform Doors and Gates?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ No, they don't. For now, I think all the Punggol LRT stations do not have platform doors or gates


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Do the downtown and circle lines share track at any point?


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

MelbourneCity said:


> Do the downtown and circle lines share track at any point?


In short ,no but Downtown Line at one time did have to "cross" track to get to the marina bay maintaince bay.
Partly due to the band-aid fix of the post Nicoll Highway circle line


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Woodlands*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1*.


2016-02-28-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Woodlands*

Here is *Part 2*.


2016-02-28-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-17 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-18 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Temp Bus Interchange*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1*.


2016-02-28-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr.


2016-02-28-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Temp Bus Interchange*

Here is *Part 2*.


2016-02-28-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-28-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* on the *Bukit Panjang LRT*. 

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Time to renew Bukit Panjang LRT: SMRT
> Posted 01 Mar 2016 21:22
> Updated 01 Mar 2016 21:30
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

IMO they'd be better off dismantling the entire system.

BP loop can be replaced with enhancements to 920/922 or new services.

CCK-BP alignment can be reused for JRL.


----------



## SMB1406S (Apr 16, 2014)

luacstjh98 said:


> IMO they'd be better off dismantling the entire system.
> 
> BP loop can be replaced with enhancements to 920/922 or new services.
> 
> CCK-BP alignment can be reused for JRL.


i would think that BPLRT could stay but a new feeder for Bukit Panjang will be needed.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yesterday, Sam Kee LRT station on Sengkang-Punggol LRT line was opened:
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/sam-kee-station-on/2526560.html


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *The Straits Times* about *Pearls Centre* which will be demolished for the TEL line. 

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Pearls Centre's final days
> PUBLISHED MAR 3, 2016, 5:00 AM SGT
> Lim Yaohui Photojournalist
> *
> ...



source: *The Straits Times*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *The Straits Times* on some items that might interest bus enthusiasts. 

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Capsule figurines pay tribute to bus sector staff
> PUBLISHED MAR 3, 2016, 5:00 AM SGT
> Adrian Lim
> *
> ...



source: *The Straits Times*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *9-year-old's design picked for Tower Transit double-decker bus
> By Holly Matthews
> Posted 03 Mar 2016 22:57
> Updated 03 Mar 2016 23:45
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CCK LRT*

Some pictures I took of the site today. Looks like one side is almost done. Work might be starting on the other side soon.

Here is *Part 1*.


2016-03-05-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CCK LRT*

Here is *Part 2*.


2016-03-05-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-05-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ I wonder are they planning to open the lot one side of the extension 1st before the NSL side is ready much later?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ From the looks of things, that seems to be the case.


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

^^maybe a April -May opening?
Then maybe the 2 platform would be "more" used?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *More firms encouraging flexi-work through off-peak travel incentives: LTA
> By Holly Matthews
> Posted 07 Mar 2016 18:42
> Updated 07 Mar 2016 18:50
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA* regarding bus lanes. 

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Operating hours of Full-Day Bus Lane to be extended
> Posted 08 Mar 2016 10:45
> *
> 
> *From Mar 21, the operating hours will be extended by three hours to 7.30am - 11pm, says LTA. *


source: *CNA*


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

Singapore has quite a good map but I couldn't resist giving it a go (circular obsession)











hi-res image:
http://www.inat.fr/metro/singapore/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Singapore map looks incomplete; I think there may be a line or two missing.

Otherwise, a great map!


----------



## leonardot (Jan 16, 2013)

zidar fr said:


> Singapore has quite a good map but I couldn't resist giving it a go (circular obsession)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Masterpiece! 

Some pointers:
Downtown Line from Bukit Panjang to Bugis is already open, hence, making it 18 Downtown Line stations open from Bukit Panjang to Chinatown.

I like that water droplet shaped loop of the DTL! It is both geographically correct and artistic. Great work! 



Woonsocket54 said:


> Singapore map looks incomplete; I think there may be a line or two missing.
> 
> Otherwise, a great map!


I think there could be more. The Jurong Region Line, Cross Island Line and North Coast Line, and two more future lines after the North Coast Line can fill up the voids to make the map complete


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Workplace health programme launched for Tower Transit bus captains
> By Nur Afifah Ariffin, Channel NewsAsia
> Posted 09 Mar 2016 20:32
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

@Woonsocket54 @leonardot

Thanks a lot for the kind words 

I'll update the downtown line. I wanted to show only the lines under construction, not the ones to come in a distant future.

The water droplet will look even better when Downtown line is complete


----------



## majulah (Dec 28, 2014)

> *'Lush Green' picked as colour for new Singapore buses*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source: *CNA*


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

I would personally prefer it if the operators were still allowed to apply their own custom livery or temporary wrappers.

I don't really like the green.


----------



## aforl (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the green!


----------



## y2koh (Sep 11, 2005)

aforl said:


> I love the green!


Me too! :cheers:


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-03-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Maxwell*

Some pictures I took of the site today.


2016-03-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Woodlands Temporary Bus Interchange*

News from *CNA* on the opening. 

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Innovative features launched at temporary Woodlands bus interchange
> By Leong Wai Kit, News 5
> Posted 12 Mar 2016 11:06
> Updated 12 Mar 2016 13:46
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Sam Kee LRT station*

Some pictures I took of the station today. It recently opened a few weeks ago.


2016-03-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol Bus Interchange expansion*

Some pictures I took of the site today. Looks they are going to be starting soon.


2016-03-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## leonardot (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.lta.gov.sg/apps/news/page.aspx?c=2&id=b725b21d-2459-475c-a1bf-229ae7a41c23

It seems like they have given the 4-in-1 depot a new name - "East Coast Integrated Depot" (ECID) 

Contracts for construction of the Siglap, Bayshore and Xilin stations and tunnels are also awarded

*Changi 4-in-1 Depot (aka ECID)* 
GS Engineering and Construction Corporation (*SGD 1.99 billion*) 

*Siglap MRT station *
John Holland Pte Ltd – Zhen Hua (Singapore) Engineering Pte. Ltd. Joint Venture (*SGD176 million*)

*Bayshore MRT station and tunnels*
Woh Hup (Private) Ltd – Shanghai Tunnel Engineering Co (Singapore) Pte Ltd Joint Venture (*SGD 296 million*) 

*Xilin MRT station and tunnels *
Samsung C&T Corporation (*SGD 834 million*)


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *The Straits Times*. You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *Korea-based construction firm to build four-in-one train and bus depot for $1.99 billion
> PUBLISHED MAR 21, 2016, 4:46 PM SGT
> Adrian Lim
> *
> ...



source: *The Straits Times*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

News from *CNA*. Condolence to the families of the 2 technicians. RIP.  

You can read the full article in the source link below.



> *2 SMRT staff dead in accident near Pasir Ris station
> Posted 22 Mar 2016 11:59
> Updated 22 Mar 2016 19:56
> *
> ...


source: *CNA*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/asia/single-view/view/stacked-depots-in-singapore.html
> 
> *Stacked depots in Singapore*
> 22 Mar 2016
> ...


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina South*

Some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2016-03-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina South*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2016-03-25-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina Bay*

Some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2016-03-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina Bay*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2016-03-25-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-03-25-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2020-08-22-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2020-08-22-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-08-22-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-08-22-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## spotical2929 (May 30, 2013)

Early closures, late openings on Thomson-East Coast Line extended until Nov 1
............. looks like phase 2 TEL line opening pushed to end of year

*Early closures, late openings on Thomson-East Coast Line extended until Nov 1*


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

might have been a better choice, since there's not much traffic going downtown now... also pack trains on existing might dissuade people from going out...


----------



## haikallp (Jun 20, 2016)

Second stage of Thomson-East Coast Line to open early 2021 after delays due to COVID-19: Ong Ye Kung


SINGAPORE: The completion of the second stage of the Thomson-East Coast Line (TEL) will see a three-month delay due to the COVID-19 pandemic, after it was originally scheduled to open by this year, Transport Minister Ong Ye Kung said on Friday (Sep 4).The second phase of the TEL comprises si




www.channelnewsasia.com





Unfortunate news.


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

With the early closures extended to November, and the test balloons being floated for a while now, it wasn't really much of a surprise.

Given the current social conditions, accelerating the works like they did for DTL2 isn't an option anyway. I'm not sure if Mith saw it too, but notices around site hoardings have been quietly updated for a new schedule for a while now.


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

Construction start around Q4 if no delays.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-09-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Maxwell*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-09-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-20-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol North Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-09-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-09-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

lovinsgtransport2003 said:


> It seems quite probable that more trains will be ordered given UPD's expansion to accommodate almost 60 more trains than it can in its present form.






__ https://www.facebook.com/WeKeepYourWorldMoving/posts/4445458675524334



There will only be 40 - one for one replacement of the second and third generation trains.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is* Part 1 of 2*. 


2020-10-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2020-10-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Are your old trains still for sale? Or have you sold them already?


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ Definitely already been sold to be disposed. There will be a few likely given to educational institutions for educational purposes. You can read more details in the link below.









Decommissioning of C151 trains | Land Transport Guru







landtransportguru.net


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Bit of a bad day for the MRT in Singapore today! The pictures look pretty horrific! 

*MRT breakdown: Private-hire car fare surges above S$20 just to get home*

A power fault on the North-South, East-West and Circle Lines at the same time on Oct. 14 evening peak hour wreaked havoc for thousands of commuters on their way home.

Train services on these three MRT lines were disrupted between Jurong East and Marsiling, Serangoon and HarbourFront, as well as Clementi and Tuas Link.

Train services along North-South and East-West lines were first disrupted at around 7pm.


*Large crowds, overwhelmed shuttle buses*

SMRT said train services were restored progressively from 8:45pm, but long queues and crowds formed at the bus stops right outside of affected MRT stations, including Clementi, Buona Vista and Queenstown MRT stations.











MRT breakdown: Private-hire car fare surges above S$20 just to get home


MRT's a crowd.




mothership.sg


----------



## leonardot (Jan 16, 2013)

Svartmetall said:


> Bit of a bad day for the MRT in Singapore today! The pictures look pretty horrific!
> 
> *MRT breakdown: Private-hire car fare surges above S$20 just to get home*
> 
> ...


It was horrific for the operations staff too as they had to confront a major power failure causing stations to go dark and had to facilitate evacuation from trains to the tracks via the emergency detrainment doors. 

I hope that the LTA gets serious about separating the power supply intake for the NSL, EWL and Circle Line. Each line should have its own individual power intakes and operate independently, so that if power to one line is down, it will not have an effect on the other lines. One line should have at least three or four intakes, each positioned equidistantly along the line.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2020-10-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2020-10-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard Boulevard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-10-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Napier*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-10-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Stevens*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-10-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

The CRL blog has uncovered details of Pasir Ris station:









Pasir Ris Preview


Screen capture of video from Ramboll showing Pasir Ris interchange station Source: Ramboll Recently we came across Ramboll's website which s...




crl-construction.blogspot.com


----------



## raxip (Dec 14, 2014)

luacstjh98 said:


> The CRL blog has uncovered details of Pasir Ris station:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Checked Ramboll website and they mentioned the following:

"Ramboll has helped Singapore optimise the design of the MRT line by creating pedestrian microsimulation models for the first six stations of the Cross Island Line. *Three of the stations include interchanges with existing and future MRT lines.*"

Assuming that what they said are correct, the 6 stations can be either:

Aviation Park, Loyang, Pasir Ris East, *Pasir Ris*, Tampines North, Defu -> _missing 2 interchanges_
Future T5 station, Aviation Park, Loyang, Pasir Ris East, *Pasir Ris*, Tampines North -> _missing 1 interchange_
*Pasir Ris*, Tampines North, Defu, *Hougang*, Serangoon North, Tavistock -> _missing 1 interchange_
*Hougang*, Serangoon North, Tavistock, *Ang Mo Kio*, Teck Ghee, *Bright Hill* -> _is the video that of Pasir Ris? If not, then is it Ang Mo Kio and that AMK is stacked?_
*Punggol*, *Riviera*, Elias, *Pasir Ris*, Pasir Ris East, Loyang
The bold ones are confirmed interchanges while the underlined ones are the possible future interchanges.


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

raxip said:


> Checked Ramboll website and they mentioned the following:
> 
> "Ramboll has helped Singapore optimise the design of the MRT line by creating pedestrian microsimulation models for the first six stations of the Cross Island Line. *Three of the stations include interchanges with existing and future MRT lines.*"
> 
> ...


Likely to be the fifth.

If you look at the screenshots closely, it appears to be two stacked islands. Some old renders of AMK CRL also indicate that it has an island platform, and significant vertical displacement between concourse/mezzanine and platform level.








CR11 Ang Mo Kio – Location Map | Land Transport Guru


CR11 Ang Mo Kio - Location Map




landtransportguru.net


----------



## y2koh (Sep 11, 2005)

If you check the earlier posts, we can infer that Punggol is also included the package.








More details - Punggol & Train configuration


Recently, we came across a video simulation of passenger movement at a future MRT station for the Cross Island Line (CRL) on a transport c...




crl-construction.blogspot.com





This particular package of pedestrian microsimulation was done by Vertix AP (led by Nick), which is now part of Ramboll (which also acquired Studio Dreiseitl).


----------



## raxip (Dec 14, 2014)

y2koh said:


> If you check the earlier posts, we can infer that Punggol is also included the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh didn't know that the two renders were by the same company!


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Shenton Way*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-10-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

Contract 9358, Mechanical and Electrical Services for Hume Station is up. Delivery date by 31/1/2025.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. No activity due to the "*Circuit Breaker*" in force.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2020-10-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2020-10-31-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-10-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-10-31-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## spotical2929 (May 30, 2013)

Gradual reinstatement of street-level infra at Marine Parade MRT station to start on November 22 .....

~ taxi stand fronting Marine Parade CC / Library
~ shifting of temporary bus stop (#92051) adjacent to Jago Close

View attachment 737694


View attachment 737700


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are some pictures I took of the JRL site office today. More offices are being constructed.


2020-11-21-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Caldecott*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. *Exit A* has been closed since last Sunday. 


2020-11-21-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-21-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## deskoh91 (Jan 26, 2009)

4-car stocks will be used, with 3.5min intervals during peak and 6min intervals at off peak. 8 trains have to be run at any time to maintain planned capacity of 10,000 pax per hour per direction.

P.S. Is 10,000 pphpd actually sufficient for the 100,000 Malaysian guest workers crossing the border on working days? I feel an oversized majority will use the system between 6am and 7.30am.









Malaysia begins construction of Singapore-Johor RTS Link with groundbreaking ceremony at Bukit Chagar station


JOHOR BARU — Malaysia began construction for the Rapid Transit System (RTS) Link project between Singapore and Johor on Sunday (Nov 22) with a groundbreaking ceremony at the site for the Bukit Chagar station.




www.todayonline.com


----------



## SMB1406S (Apr 16, 2014)

deskoh91 said:


> Is 10,000 pphpd actually sufficient for the 100,000 Malaysian guest workers crossing the border on working days? I feel an oversized majority will use the system between 6am and 7.30am.


I worry is the CIQ capacity.


----------



## luacstjh98 (Sep 9, 2014)

That might just be a conservative measurement for off-peak traffic with 6 minutes between trains.

Each train carries 1000 passengers (4 x 250) according to the MRT Corp CEO, and they run every 3.6 minutes in peak hours. That's about 16-17k pphd. The thing here is that if you want to fit 250 pax per car in something the size of a JRL vehicle, you're likely talking crush loading at 8 pax/m2 or something, so the realistic capacity is probably lower than that.

Again, the real constraint is the CIQ, but Singapore is already developing facial recognition gates which appear to clear pretty quickly, so the issue is on the Malaysian side. I'm hearing things about e-gates on the Malaysian side but the question is whether they'll become a reality before 2026, and who is eligible.


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

Singapore's side contract awarded.




__ https://www.facebook.com/132581033478808/posts/4707705455966320


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-11-28-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Maxwell*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2020-11-28-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Maxwell*

Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2020-11-28-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Cantonment CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-11-28-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Keppel CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2020-11-28-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-11-28-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol North Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2020-12-05-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol North Extension*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2020-12-05-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-05-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is* Part 1 of 2*. 


2020-12-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2020-12-19-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-19-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

Here are some pictures which i took yesterday.

Gardens By The Bay
View attachment 894239

View attachment 894240

Marina South
View attachment 894241


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2020-12-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2020-12-25-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard Boulevard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The overhead bridge are open to public use.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2020-12-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard Boulevard*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2020-12-25-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Napier*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. .

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2020-12-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Napier*

Here is *Part 2 of 2.*


2020-12-25-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Stevens*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2020-12-25-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Stevens*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2020-12-25-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-25-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Shenton Way*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2020-12-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Shenton Way*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2020-12-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2020-12-26-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard Boulevard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-07-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Napier*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-07-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Shenton Way*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The exterior looks almost done.


2021-07-18-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-18-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-18-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-18-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-18-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-18-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-18-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-18-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2021-07-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2021-07-31-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-07-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-07-31-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr+


2021-07-31-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

Another artist impression of Tengah Depot.
Source: Infrastructure protection on Singapore’s 7th MRT Line – SJconnects
View attachment 1874175


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong East*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-08-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Boon Lay*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-08-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Bahar Junction*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The name of the station is still the working name. 


2021-08-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong West*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The name of the station is still the working name. They have removed the overhead bridge there.


2021-08-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Corporation*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The name of the station is still the working name. 


2021-08-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-08-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Maxwell*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-08-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Keppel CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-08-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Cantonment CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-08-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Prince Edward Road CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-08-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol Coast Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-08-15-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-15-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-15-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-15-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-15-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-15-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-15-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-15-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-15-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-15-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 

Here is *Part 1 of 2.*


2021-08-22-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2021-08-22-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-08-22-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2021-09-11-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-09-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Woodlands North*

This is the Singapore end stop for the *JB-Woodlands RTS Link.






LTA | Johor Bahru â€“ Singapore Rapid Transit System Link







www.lta.gov.sg




*
Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-09-18-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-09-18-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong East*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-10-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Boon Lay*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-10-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Bahar Junction*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-10-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong West*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-10-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Corporation*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-10-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Maxwell*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Keppel CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Cantonment CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Prince Edward Road CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-10-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol Coast Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-10-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-17-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

one nice video about singapore subway


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-10-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Stevens*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. You can see the new bus stop being build.


2021-10-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The only exit that can be seen with any work left to be done is the exit next to *Wheelock Place*.


2021-10-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard Boulevard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-10-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Napier*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-10-31-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-10-31-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2021-11-06-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2021-11-06-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-15 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-16 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-06-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-06-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Woodlands North Station*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-07-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-07-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong East*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Boon Lay*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Bahar Junction*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong West*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Corporation*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-13-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-13-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2021-11-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Maxwell*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Keppel CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Cantonment CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Prince Edward Road CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-14-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-14-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Punggol Coast Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-20-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's very interesting to see all these pictures for construction of MRT lines. This gives the reality of extensions of the network.
But for me a subway network also includes other items than civil work.
Can we have an update of new depots, new trains, new services, etc... 
Thanks


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pierre50 said:


> It's very interesting to see all these pictures for construction of MRT lines. This gives the reality of extensions of the network.
> But for me a subway network also includes other items than civil work.
> Can we have an update of new depots, new trains, new services, etc...
> Thanks


Noted. Currently, there is some news on *Thomson East-Coast Line Stage 3*. Currently, it is projected to open in the *1st half of 2022*.









Mount Pleasant, Marina South MRT stations to open in tandem with housing developments


Both stations are in stage three of the Thomson-East Coast Line. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





Also, there is some refurbishment works being done for the *North-East Line* original rolling stock, *C751A*. Below are some videos about these sets being tested on the line.

Source: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCztkwWmI8X6VhaorXAwGjxw


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Stevens*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2021-11-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The only exit that can be seen with any work left to be done is the exit next to *Wheelock Place*. 


2021-11-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2021-11-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. It looks like the surface works is almost completed.


2022-02-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Keppel CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-02-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Cantonment CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-02-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Prince Edward Road CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-02-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*NEL Punggol Coast Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-02-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-02-26-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Malaysian Gamuda JV awarded RM1.45b Singapore MRT project*
Seah Eu Hen February 22, 2022 18:51 pm +08








Gamuda JV awarded RM1.45b Singapore MRT project


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 22): Singapore’s Land Transport Authority (LTA) has awarded Gamuda Bhd's operating unit Gamuda Bhd Singapore Branch's (GBSG) joint venture (JV) with Wai Fong Construction Pte Ltd, a S$ 467 million (about RM1.45 billion) design and construction contract for the proposed Defu...




www.theedgemarkets.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/GamudaBhd/posts/1708779479324200


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-03-05-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-05-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/TheStraitsTimes/posts/10158420842862115


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Stevens*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-03-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Napier*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-03-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard Boulevard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-03-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-03-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-03-20-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-03-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-03-20-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-20-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Link Woodlands North station*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-03-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-26-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong East*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-03-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-03-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Boon Lay*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Bahar Junction*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Gek Poh*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Tawas*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Nanyang Gateway*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Nanyang Crescent*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong West*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Corporation*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Bukit Batok West*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Tengah Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-02-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-02-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Outram Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The surface works looks almost done.

I will not continue taking pictures of this site. 


2022-04-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Keppel CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Cantonment CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Prince Edward Road CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*NEL Punggol Coast Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-04-15-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-15-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-04-23-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Extension*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-04-23-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-23-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

Interior looks like C951.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1128593367988453


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Stevens*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-04-30-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Napier*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-04-30-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Orchard Boulevard*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-04-30-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-04-30-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Pasir Ris*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. They have started to do the piling work.

View attachment 3163163



https://blog.sgtrains.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/PSRCRL-3-1-1536x974.jpg




2022-05-06-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-05-06-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-05-06-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*NEL Punggol Coast Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-06-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Napier*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-06-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Pasir Ris*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-06-18-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-06-18-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-06-18-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-06-18-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-18-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Link Woodlands North Station*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-06-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Ang Mo Kio*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. They have started to do some work on the existing park.

*Location of site*











https://blog.sgtrains.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/crl-amk-3.jpg




2022-06-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-06-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong East*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. There are some work being done on the pillars for the station.


2022-07-05-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Boon Lay*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-07-05-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-05-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Bahar Junction*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-07-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Gek Poh*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-07-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Tawas*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-07-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong West*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-07-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Nanyang Gateway*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today 


2022-07-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Nanyang Crescent*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-07-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Corporation*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-07-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Bukit Batok West*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-07-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Tengah Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-07-09-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-09-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Keppel CCL*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-07-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-07-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-09-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-09-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-09-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-09-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-10-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Woodlands North*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 

Here is *Part 1 of 2.* 


2022-09-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Woodlands North*

Here is *Part 2 of 2.* 


2022-09-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Ang Mo Kio*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-09-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong East*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-09-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Boon Lay*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. The road has been realigned.


2022-09-17-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-17-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## yenwei (Sep 7, 2014)

CRL2 alignment announced









Six more MRT stations will be built in Phase 2 of Cross Island Line; to open by 2032


The stations are Turf City, King Albert Park, Maju, Clementi, West Coast and Jurong Lake District, forming Phase 2 of the Cross Island Line.




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## haikallp (Jun 20, 2016)

Cross Island Line phase 2 to open by 2032 with 6 MRT stations, from Turf City to Jurong Lake District


The other stations on the 15km stretch are King Albert Park, Maju, Clementi and West Coast. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





CRL2 announced! So they settled for stations at former Tanglin Sec School and near SUSS then.


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

LTA | Cross Island Line Phase 2







www.lta.gov.sg


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Bahar Junction*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-09-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Gek Poh*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-09-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Tawas*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-09-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Nanyang Gateway*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-09-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Nanyang Crescent*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. They have closed off the existing overhead bridge, which will be demolished soon.


2022-09-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong West*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-09-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Corporation*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-09-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Bukit Batok West*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-09-24-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-09-24-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina Bay*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-11-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Marina South*

Here are some pictures I took of the station from the passing train.


2022-11-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Gardens By The Bay*

Here are some pictures I took during the open house today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*.


2022-11-11-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Gardens By The Bay*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*.


2022-11-11-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-11-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Toh Chang Yih (Dec 17, 2021)

Photos taken during the TEL3 open house


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Hougang*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-11-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Defu*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-11-12-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-12-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kim Chuan Depot Extension*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-11-19-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-19-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-19-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-19-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-19-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-19-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-19-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-19-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Founders' Memorial*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-11-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Tanjong Rhu*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2022-11-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Katong Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-11-27-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-11-27-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Pasir Ris*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-12-03-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-12-03-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-12-03-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2022-12-03-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2022-12-03-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-03-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Woodlands North*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.* 


2022-12-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Woodlands North*

Here is *Part 2 of 2.* 


2022-12-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-13 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-14 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Ang Mo Kio*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-12-04-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-04-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*JRL Jurong East*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2022-12-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2022-12-10-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

The *East Coast Line Blog *have posted the latest updates on the *TEL Stage 5 *stations, last week. You can check out the pictures in the link below.

*TE30 Bedok South* - Posted on *19 Dec 2022*
*TE31/DT37 Sungei Bedok* - Posted on* 20 Dec 2022*


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Founders' Memorial*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2023-01-01-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Tanjong Rhu*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2023-01-01-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*TEL Katong Park*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2023-01-01-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-01-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Pasir Ris*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today. 


2023-01-07-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2023-01-07-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Tanah Merah Expansion*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2023-01-07-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2*. 


2023-01-07-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*East Coast Integrated Depot*

Here is *Part 2 of 2*. 


2023-01-07-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-07-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Woodlands North*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.

Here is *Part 1 of 2.* 


2023-01-08-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*RTS Woodlands North*

Here is *Part 2 of 2.* 


2023-01-08-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-09 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-10 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-11 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-12 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

*CRL Ang Mo Kio*

Here are some pictures I took of the site today.


2023-01-08-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-06 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-07 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2023-01-08-08 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------

